# Knitting Tea Party 2 August '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13

Well  tomorrow my oldest granddaughter (oldest grandchild) is to be married. So starts another generation. The festivities are in ft. wayne, Indiana  at the grooms church. I gather his father is going to do the ceremony. I have met the groom once  I think  if not  I will meet him tomorrow. The service was to be outdoors  however  it is 65° here  very overcast and grey  and rainy. I think they may be using the chapel attached to the church  a church we here would call a mega church. They should feel right at home since that is what heather and family go to in Indianapolis. Im most interested in how they are going to serve the donuts  glazed donuts  they are having in place of cake. I do hope they are having coffee to drink. At least a glass of milk.

I am again thinking of turning on the heat  it is uncomfortably cold  I have sweat pants and a heavy shirt on and am still cold. I hate this weather. Gary said it was to be in the 80s tomorrow  I do hope he is right. This is not august weather.

My first recipe is a bit different  one I would consider healthy (It has a vegetables in it plus one fruit) but it is also ww friendly. I think it would make a very nice summer lunch out on the patio with a tall glass of iced tea. See what you think.

Avocado, Beet, and Barely Pickled Onion Sandwiches

Serves 4

Ingredients:

2 avocados
1 red onion
4 beets, leaves removed and washed
3/4 cup red wine vinegar
Olive oil to drizzle

8 slices of your favorite bread  I would probably go with rye although plain white bread would not distract from all the flavors.

Directions:
Preheat oven to 400F

1. Wrap each beet up in some tinfoil with a light drizzle of olive oil. Make sure the foil is sealed so you dont have any spills. Put the beets into the oven (they can go right onto the racks) for 45-60 minutes, until they can easily be pierces with a knife.

2. While the beets are roasting, slice the red onion in half, then into thin half moons. Toss in a bowl or lidded container with the red wine vinegar. Leave the onions out at room temperature while the beets are baking, tossing them or shaking the container every so often to distribute the vinegar.

3. When the beets are done and have cooled enough to touch, rub off the outer skin and slice the beets evenly. Put the slices into a bowl and drain the red wine vinegar from the onions into the bowl of beets. Or, if youre planning on storing for making sandwiches later, add the sliced beets in with the onions and vinegar. Toss and store together.

4. When youre ready to make your sandwich, toast you bread and mash half an avocado onto one slice per sandwich. On top of the avocado layer the beets and the onions, then top with a plain slice of toasted bread. Serve immediately.

I have finished knitting my owl  it is laying in pieces in a zip top bag with the rest of the yarn waiting for me to put it together  hopefully next week. A very fun knit. Thank you caren. Im thinking maybe as a Christmas present to me I may buy me a years subscription  maybe do it a little early so I get the holiday addition.

August is the month of birthdays for us  Jacob  Garys youngest son was 22 on Monday  Garys birthday in on Monday  heidi and Alexis on Thursday  Daniel (heathers husband) on the 9th. Wow  cake two days next week. Lol

I dont know about you  but our grocery store feels like the ice age when you walk in. People must think I am crazy when I walk in with a wool shirt on. Its a Pendleton so I am slightly in style. Lol there are men and women strolling around in shorts and t-shirts  smiling  does that mean they are gritting their teeth because they are so cold or do they just enjoy freezing their tushes. I dont even try the frozen food section with the row of open coolers. I know I would appear at the other end of the aisle with frost on my beard.

Keeping with the vegetarian  ww theme  this recipe I have always wanted to try but never have  maybe now I will. I was trying to figure out what kind of ww dip I would want for these  maybe all of you can come up with some suggestions. I think something with a little horse radish in it would be nice. I love horse radish.

Baked Beet Chips

Serves 1-4 (1 if you're me, up to 4 depending on your will power and willingness to share)

Ingredients:

4-6 beets
2 teaspoons olive oil
Sea salt

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350F

1. Wash beets well and trim off any greens and roots. Using a peeler, peel off the outside skin (wear gloves if you don't want pink-stained hands for the next few days).

2. Set your mandolin on a thin setting and slice your beets into thin circles. Make sure to use the safety grip thing to avoid slicing your fingers!

3. Toss the beet slices with olive oil until everything has a light coat. Spread the beet slices in a single layer on a cookie sheet or two and sprinkle with a bit of salt.

4. Bake the beet chips for 30 minutes. At this point, check to see if any of the smaller chips are done. Chips should be a bright to dark red and crispy throughout, but not yet brown. Remove any crispy chips to a cooling rack and return the cookie sheets to the oven for another 10-15 minutes. You might have to repeat this step again.

5. Serve the chips either hot or room temperature. Feel free to eat them plain or with your favorite dip.
http://theinventivevegetarian.blogspot.com/2012/08/baked-beet-chips.html#more

I was looking at my yarn last night  the yarn from the swap and some I had  think I am going to start my afghan tonight  two strands on #10 circulars  Im thinking 200 sts should make it at least five feet wide  dont you think. Let me know  I really want it at least 60 wide. This will be an ongoing project  something to pick up when I need something to take my mind off everything. I was figuring a twenty stitch border of seed stitch and then ss in the middle. Or maybe I will come up with something else for the middle  there is a pattern where you k2tog all the way across on row 1  then on row 2 you kfb in very stitch followed  you start with a knit row  then the two pattern rows  and then a purl row  repeat. Its easy to remember which is what I need. It is called the granite relief stitch.

In looking at my pattern book I ran across this stitch called a thermal underwear stitch. It is a multiple of 4+1. I can hardly wait for someone to model their thermal underwear.

Row 1  (RS) *k2, p1, k1, repeat from * - end k1
Row 2  p1, *k2, p2, repeat from * to end
Row 3 - *k1, p2, k1, repeat from * - end k1
Row 4 - * p1, *p1, k2, p1, repeat from * to end.

Now if for some reason you would want to knit this in the round  maybe for the leg of a sock  of the leg of some thermal underwear 

Rounds 1 and 2  *k2, p2, repeat from *
Rounds 2 and 4 - *k1, p2, k1, repeat from *

In keeping with my helpful hints the last couple of weeks I thought you might enjoy this.

10 Great Uses for Onions
by Daniel Packer

I'm not a big fan of raw onions. But while I won't be putting them in my salad anytime soon, there are some fantastic uses for onions that I can take advantage of without bothering my taste buds.

1. Protect Your Plants From Insects

Mix together four onions, two cloves of garlic, two tablespoons of cayenne pepper, and one quart of water. Set this mixture aside and dilute two tablespoons of soap flakes in two gallons of water. Pour your onion mixture into the soapy water, and put it in a spray bottle. You can use this environmentally friendly spray to keep insects off of your plants.

2. Clean Your BBQ

Love your hamburgers and hot dogs as much as I do? Then you have a very dirty BBQ! Give your grill the green clean and and refrain from using chemicals  remove baked-on grease and grime with an onion. For the best results, heat up your BBQ, then use a fork to hold half of an onion to scrub the grill.

3. Dye Easter Eggs

Did you know onions can be used to make beautiful marble-dyed Easter eggs? It's as simple as wrapping eggs in onion skins, tying them up in a towel to secure them, and boiling as usual. Instead of the bright colors you may be accustomed to, you'll get a more subtle, natural color that's sure to impress.

4. Soothe a Bee Sting

If you are ever stung by a bee, grab an onion slice and place it on the stung area. It will instantly ease the pain.

5. Use as Smelling Salts

Feeling faint? Need something to snap you back to reality? Smell an onion, and the potent odor will bring you back to life.

6. Eliminate New Paint Smell

Is the smell of new paint making you feel too lightheaded? Rather than purchasing expensive deodorizer, place a bowl of freshly cut onion slices in water in the newly painted room. The smell of onions will absorb the smell of paint within a few hours.

7. Clean Rusty Knives

Have rusty knives lying around that you are afraid to use? Take your knife and stab it into a large onion; this action will immediately remove rust. If any rust remains, repeat this process a few more times.

8. Mosquito Repellent

Ingesting onions or garlic, or rubbing onions on your skin will act as a good bug repellent and keep those insects away from you!

9. Wart Remover

Apply a mixture made up of onion slices, crushed aspirin, and water to your wart. This solution will shrink the wart and soothe it. For best results, place duct tape over the solution. After several hours, remove the tape and reapply if necessary.

10. Acne Remover

Onions can also be very instrumental in getting rid of bad pimples! Mix crushed onions slices with water and apply to acne. The components of the onion are harsh on zits and effectively remove them.

I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.

sam

.


----------



## flyty1n

Disregard my previous post ..just found the new knitting paradise with the great hints.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Posting this again since it was at the tail end of the old KTP.

*Dates for KAP 2014 will be Oct. 3, 4 & 5th, 2014.* There will be activities each day including Fri., Oct. 3rd. Hopefully with such advance notice of the dates you will be able to arrange to be there all 3 days. Please don't stress if you can not get there until the 4th due to work commitments; there will be plenty to still do that Sat. & Sun. As promised at the first KAP there WILL be more time to just sit and knit along with other activities.

In addition,NOT REQUIRED but folks interested in making/providing something for the goodie bags need to contact me so I can make a note of what you want to contribute and make sure that this is not already being done. This will also be announced on the registration form that will go out the end of January 2014. There also will be a deadline to submit registration forms this year. I will not have a count for those making contributions until after the deadline.

Hope everyone interested will be able to attend the 2nd annual Knit-a-Palooza. Mark your calendars now and start saving those pennies for a fun weekend!


----------



## Gweniepooh

double post....

Sam my dad love the wool Pendleton Shirts and I must say I do too. My mom always got him a new one every Christmas. And let folks think what they may, as long as you're comfortable that is all that matters.


----------



## KateB

Sam, don't ever feel that you fall short in any way on the KTP!!! :roll: You do a great job and I know we all look forward to your opening post every week. :thumbup:
I hope you have a great day at your GD's wedding tomorrow.


----------



## 81brighteyes

It is 4:15 in a very HOT Texas again today. And to think of wearing a Pendleton shirt would be sure to give one a heat stroke. Yesterday, we had a heat index of 108. I know; we are not as bad as Arizona, but it's still very hot. No going out afternoons if you want to be able to breathe after you get into your parked car. So, no making oven dishes; just lovely cool meals. Do hope the weather improves for the wedding that is to be outdoors. Not fun standing or sitting in the rain and especially when it's in the 60's. That reminds me of when we used to live in PA and go to the New Jersey seashore. It would have been hot and sunny all week, but the times we chose, a cold front with rain (and often heavy rain) would show. People there would tell us what beautiful weather they had the previous week. So much for vacations and weddings.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> August is the month of birthdays for us  Jacob  Garys youngest son was 22 on Monday  Garys birthday in on Monday  heidi and Alexis on Thursday  Daniel (heathers husband) on the 9th. Wow  cake two days next week. Lol
> 
> I dont know about you  but our grocery store feels like the ice age when you walk in.
> 
> I was looking at my yarn last night  the yarn from the swap and some I had  think I am going to start my afghan tonight  two strands on #10 circulars  Im thinking 200 sts should make it at least five feet wide  dont you think. Let me know  I really want it at least 60 wide.
> 
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam


Add oldest DD's to the birthday list--tomorrow is hers! And I am right there with you on the A/C, Sam. I have long said I don't know why people say all winter they can't wait for it to warm up, and the minute it does, they have to turn on the air to freeze again. :roll:

On the afghan, I'm going to say a dirty word...swatch. At least, I would do about 20 sts to see wide it is and go from there. With stitches per inch figured out, you can see how to make it 60".

As for any "falling short," I have never seen that happen! Don't you worry about a thing there. 

DD is settling back in--she used her rice cooker already. LOL And he's been off all week, too, so things are definitely not normal around here lately, which throws me off my game (I need my routines, and I can't help it). Anyway, we (DD and I) hope to tackle the workroom together at some point over the weekend. We have so much to do before Bubonicon is here! And no, I still haven't finished those sweaters; in fact, I haven't knitted a stitch for two days now...not lost the mojo, just busy with other things.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dates for KAP 2014 will be Oct. 3, 4 & 5th, 2014.*


I definitely _want_ to, but I really can't say at this point...a lot can happen between now & then, but I will keep it in mind and do my best!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Good luck for the wedding tomorrow, Sam. I hope the weather will warm up for you soon.

I'm heading off to bed now - I have no doubt there will be many, many pages to read through before I am back on line in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just saying hi! on a busy morning so I will continue to get the emails- Need to double check the recipes Sam- beets are not my favourite- had too many at school- but you never know?


----------



## scotslass

You have a busy b-day month Sam, lots of cake lol
I enjoy reading KTP every week, I don't respond often, but it sure is fun catching up with everyone's news. 
I understand about needing a sweater right now, we have gone from 90's to 70's over night with thunderstorms and pouring rain ... love the rain though
Getting my daughter's rooms cleared out, Andi is off to college in 3 weeks ... yes only 3 weeks left ... time has gone by too quickly, my youngest will be moving into Andi's room and I will have the downstairs to myself.

Hope everyone is having a great summer

Hugs
Marion


----------



## melyn

Sam I always enjoy your opening post, hope the wedding goes well and you all have a great day. Thoughts and prayers to all that need them, stay safe and well. lyn x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam. I am really looking forward to our trip to the USA, it is over a year away but we have quite a bit of planning to do.
Hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying hi! on a busy morning so I will continue to get the emails- Need to double check the recipes Sam- beets are not my favourite- had too many at school- but you never know?


Hi Julie, sending you lots and lots of week end hugs. Would love to do a world tour, but don't know if I could cope with all that travelliing. To me a 3 hour car drive is a long way!


----------



## misellen

This is my first time at KTP but you might have saved my sanity if not my life. My county has apparently given up on controlling mosquitoes, (they haven't sprayed all summer). Every time I walk out the door I am just about eaten alive by the greedy suckers before I can get back inside, and I seem to use up the purchased repellant faster than I can buy it. From now on I will keep a baggy with half an onion in it by my back door!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I do love pickled beets! Beets are one of the few foods that efficiently clean and restore one's liver!!! I try to eat some on a weekly basis but ............ I never tried beet chips and so will have to do this! I checked my beets today in the community garden and they are about a golf ball size, so they are still growing and look very healthy. Thank you Sam! Zoe


----------



## purl2diva

Sam,

Thanks for the recipes. I am a beet lover!

I hope all goes well at the wedding. Perhaps you will have some photos to share?


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> I do love pickled beets! Beets are one of the few foods that efficiently clean and restore one's liver!!! I try to eat some on a weekly basis but ............ I never tried beet chips and so will have to do this! I checked my beets today in the community garden and they are about a golf ball size, so they are still growing and look very healthy. Thank you Sam! Zoe


Is that the same as the purple beetroot that we have here in the UK?

I suppose I am going to have to learn American


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch, happy 33rd, anniversary!!! I hope you have a great day and a wonderfully happy year together. It is nice to celebrate a goodly time together. I wish you and your husband great happiness !


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13
> 
> Well  tomorrow my oldest granddaughter (oldest grandchild) is to be married. So starts another generation.
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> .


Sam, you certainly do not fall short on your opening. Your recipes are always well thought out and your comments interesting. You are just being you and that is what we all love. xx


----------



## Designer1234

oddball said:


> Sam, you certainly do not fall short on your opening. Your recipes are always well thought out and your comments interesting. You are just being you and that is what we all love. xx


Sam- I wasn't here when Dave was host but I will tell you this. You are one of the main reasons I come in to the Tea Party so often. I know you are kind, and generous and forgiving. I can't imagine the tea party without you. You have so many people who care deeply about you. each person is an individual -- don't ever feel you have to justify anything you say or do. YOu are doing a fantastic job. just the kind of person we need for our host.

Don't you forget it!!!


----------



## oddball

misellen said:


> This is my first time at KTP but you might have saved my sanity if not my life. My county has apparently given up on controlling mosquitoes, (they haven't sprayed all summer). Every time I walk out the door I am just about eaten alive by the greedy suckers before I can get back inside, and I seem to use up the purchased repellant faster than I can buy it. From now on I will keep a baggy with half an onion in it by my back door!


Misellen- welcome to the KTP. What a love sounding location you live in.
Lin x


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Is that the same as the purple beetroot that we have here in the UK?
> 
> I suppose I am going to have to learn American


yes it is beetroot -- they call it the same in New Zealand while we call them beets. I loved the way they added a slice of beetroot to their hamburgers -- our son still loves his hamburgers that way and we each had one the other day.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Is that the same as the purple beetroot that we have here in the UK?
> 
> I suppose I am going to have to learn American


yup! and it is purple and you love all things purple........ so does minime!!!! Zoe 

Just a FYI -- if you are dying any cotton or wool, then you would toss the yarn into a pot of hot water and put a few cut up beets into the pot! Boil/simmer for half an hour or a little more. When water is cool to touch, drain off the juice. Let the yarn air dry.
You can repeat this as often as you like to get the yarn dyed the right hue of pink-red-purple you wish.


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> Add oldest DD's to the birthday list--tomorrow is hers! And I am right there with you on the A/C, Sam. I have long said I don't know why people say all winter they can't wait for it to warm up, and the minute it does, they have to turn on the air to freeze again. :roll:
> 
> On the afghan, I'm going to say a dirty word...swatch. At least, I would do about 20 sts to see wide it is and go from there. With stitches per inch figured out, you can see how to make it 60".
> 
> As for any "falling short," I have never seen that happen! Don't you worry about a thing there.
> 
> DD is settling back in--she used her rice cooker already. LOL And he's been off all week, too, so things are definitely not normal around here lately, which throws me off my game (I need my routines, and I can't help it). Anyway, we (DD and I) hope to tackle the workroom together at some point over the weekend. We have so much to do before Bubonicon is here! And no, I still haven't finished those sweaters; in fact, I haven't knitted a stitch for two days now...not lost the mojo, just busy with other things.


----------



## Patches39

Like the beet recipes, will be trying them.
Pray you have a wonderful time at the wedding. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Sam- I wasn't here when Dave was host but I will tell you this. You are one of the main reasons I come in to the Tea Party so often. I know you are kind, and generous and forgiving. I can't imagine the tea party without you. You have so many people who care deeply about you. each person is an individual -- don't ever feel you have to justify anything you say or do. YOu are doing a fantastic job. just the kind of person we need for our host.
> 
> Don't you forget it!!!


And I double that, you are the reason I stayed, when I first found KTP.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Have a great time at the wedding celebrations Sam! greet the wedding couple with well wishes for a long and happy marriage from us here at the KTP! (oh yah, and if you get a chance, catch the garter!!!! lol ) Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for the beet info. My son loves it and when he was little he ate so much that his pee turned purple!


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns wrote:
So what was your Irish MIL's "steeped tea" secret? There are so many ways to make tea! Zoe

I posted this on the old thread - didn't realize we were here now. here is what I know about 'steeping' zoe

My MIL's way of making tea --
Bring water to a heavy boil. Pour some in tea pot , squish it around - pour out. Put in l/3 boiling hot water and the tea -- not sure how much -- I think it was ltsp per person . moved it clockwise 3 times, added more boiling water, moved it counter clockwise 3 times. set it down to 
steep for one minute -- poured into tea cups ( dangerous as she was not very well and her hands were shaky (we moved out of the way, but she never had an accident or burnt herself or anyone else). It was actually very good tea. Earl Grey was her brand -- none of these ' " foolish new teas they make"

*she was from Belfast NOrthern Ireland and when she was l9 years old she got on a boat with 30 pound and was sponsored by the Salvation army. She never was anything but very very Irish -- came from a family of ll children and helped raise them all. Had a fight with her MOther -- Joined the Salvation Army and left*. Quite a woman and very courageous but was she ever set in her ways - (ask me how I know) No girl would ever be good enough for her 'Bobby' (Pat} She died at 92 . Was born in l899 she was 4'.5" tall and married Pat's dad who was from Aberdeen and 6'4" tall -- She taught herself to read when Pat joined the Army - so she could write him. wrote every week for 20 years while he was all over the world with the Army -- even after we were married.

Adored her grandchildren but didn't adore me! grin.

(she wouldn't have adored anyone Pat married) I actually miss her a lot as we became good friends finally once she realized that I cared about her and was willing to put up with quite a bit because she was his mom. Never lost her Irish accent and was an orange woman all her life.

Never went to school.

She never used a strainer and I never saw a tea leaf until it was time for her to 'read' the tea leaves.

I tell pat with a Scot for a father and and irishwoman for a Mother, I deserve a medal! grin

I come from Pennsylvania Dutch on my MOthers' side and Scottish (near Stirling Castle) ancestor who emigrated to New Foundland and was a cod fisherman - on my dad's side. He grew up on the cod fishing boats - born in l900 lived until he was 90 so our poor kids are all stubborn but kind and generous --


----------



## PurpleFi

Time for me to go to bed. I've got another bag ready to sew tomorrow.
Peaceful thoughts for all who need them. Night night.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> gottastch, happy 33rd, anniversary!!! I hope you have a great day and a wonderfully happy year together. It is nice to celebrate a goodly time together. I wish you and your husband great happiness !


Lovely work Shirley. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> yup! and it is purple and you love all things purple........ so does minime!!!! Zoe
> 
> Just a FYI -- if you are dying any cotton or wool, then you would toss the yarn into a pot of hot water and put a few cut up beets into the pot! Boil/simmer for half an hour or a little more. When water is cool to touch, drain off the juice. Let the yarn air dry.
> You can repeat this as often as you like to get the yarn dyed the right hue of pink-red-purple you wish.


Perhaps I could try it on my hair :roll: Or maybe not.


----------



## oddball

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the beet info. My son loves it and when he was little he ate so much that his pee turned purple!


I can remember when my cousin came to stay with us in the country. We ate a lot of beetroot but he hadn't. My sister and I stood outside the bathroom later waiting for a reaction. The poor boy thought he had something wrong with him until we explained what it was. Aren't kids lovely. x


----------



## scotslass

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the beet info. My son loves it and when he was little he ate so much that his pee turned purple!


That reminds me of a comment one of our customers made the other day. We were talking about gardens, he brought us some HUGE zuchini's. He also has beets in his garden that he was eating quite a few, and when his pee started turning pinkish red he started to panic till he remembered the beets LOL


----------



## Aran

I am going to a cookout tomorrow. I could have worked on Saturday but politely declined. Nearly everyone else at my job has to work tomorrow, but not my line. I've worked enough Saturdays that I don't need the extra money right at the moment.

If you like beets, then here's a weird recipe that my friend Olwen makes. I brought it to Knit-a-palooza:

Mix together:
1 can of pickled beets, including the brine,
1 can of black olives, drained,
1 jar of baby kosher dill pickles, chopped; reserve the brine in case you don't have enough liquid.
Then add whatever else you have on hand, like apples or corn or tomatoes or celery or whatever else your heart desires.


----------



## Patches39

Trying to finish my WIP, so that I can do Gwen's class.  just finished my scarf, YES!!!!! Gwen I AM READY!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awesome...I think you'll find the patterns very easy and quick.


Patches39 said:


> Trying to finish my WIP, so that I can do Gwen's class.  just finished my scarf, YES!!!!! Gwen I AM READY!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBecket

Good evening to all and to thewren!! I hope you are all enjoying the delicious foods everyone is talking about here and wonderful company at this evenings tea party!!! 
Just wanted to put in my two cents and let everyone know I'm thinking of you!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

they have a plan b - to hold it in the church chapel - this isn't going to be a huge wedding - think they are expecting 90 for the reception - but then how many people - (like grandpa he says with red face) did not send in their little card with how many would attend.

it will be fun although I wish I was driving - then I could come home when I felt like it.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> It is 4:15 in a very HOT Texas again today. And to think of wearing a Pendleton shirt would be sure to give one a heat stroke. Yesterday, we had a heat index of 108. I know; we are not as bad as Arizona, but it's still very hot. No going out afternoons if you want to be able to breathe after you get into your parked car. So, no making oven dishes; just lovely cool meals. Do hope the weather improves for the wedding that is to be outdoors. Not fun standing or sitting in the rain and especially when it's in the 60's. That reminds me of when we used to live in PA and go to the New Jersey seashore. It would have been hot and sunny all week, but the times we chose, a cold front with rain (and often heavy rain) would show. People there would tell us what beautiful weather they had the previous week. So much for vacations and weddings.


----------



## iamsam

what is ubonicon?

I will swatch. I was thinking about ten's - but my new circulars I got from knit picks (I can never remember what they are called) have an eleven. do you think it would be better than the ten? Phyllis always used a thirteen when she uses a double yarn. decisions decisions.

sam

happy happy birthday to dd - hope the day is special while cleaning the work room.

is this the daughter of the sunflower shawl?



Sorlenna said:


> Add oldest DD's to the birthday list--tomorrow is hers! And I am right there with you on the A/C, Sam. I have long said I don't know why people say all winter they can't wait for it to warm up, and the minute it does, they have to turn on the air to freeze again. :roll:
> 
> On the afghan, I'm going to say a dirty word...swatch. At least, I would do about 20 sts to see wide it is and go from there. With stitches per inch figured out, you can see how to make it 60".
> 
> As for any "falling short," I have never seen that happen! Don't you worry about a thing there.
> 
> DD is settling back in--she used her rice cooker already. LOL And he's been off all week, too, so things are definitely not normal around here lately, which throws me off my game (I need my routines, and I can't help it). Anyway, we (DD and I) hope to tackle the workroom together at some point over the weekend. We have so much to do before Bubonicon is here! And no, I still haven't finished those sweaters; in fact, I haven't knitted a stitch for two days now...not lost the mojo, just busy with other things.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for joining us for a cuppa marion - it is always good to hear from you. before you know it your house will be empty and then you will be wanting them back. lol

sam



scotslass said:


> You have a busy b-day month Sam, lots of cake lol
> I enjoy reading KTP every week, I don't respond often, but it sure is fun catching up with everyone's news.
> I understand about needing a sweater right now, we have gone from 90's to 70's over night with thunderstorms and pouring rain ... love the rain though
> Getting my daughter's rooms cleared out, Andi is off to college in 3 weeks ... yes only 3 weeks left ... time has gone by too quickly, my youngest will be moving into Andi's room and I will have the downstairs to myself.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great summer
> 
> Hugs
> Marion


----------



## iamsam

this may be your first time at the knitting tea party but we are hoping it will not be your last - we are so glad; you stopped by for a cuppa. we never run out of empty chairs and fresh hot tea so please - do stop by often - we'll be looking for you.

sam

let us know how the onion works.



misellen said:


> This is my first time at KTP but you might have saved my sanity if not my life. My county has apparently given up on controlling mosquitoes, (they haven't sprayed all summer). Every time I walk out the door I am just about eaten alive by the greedy suckers before I can get back inside, and I seem to use up the purchased repellant faster than I can buy it. From now on I will keep a baggy with half an onion in it by my back door!


----------



## iamsam

gary grew then this year but they didn't get very big - maybe he just picked them too soon. no no - what am I saying - they were turnips - another craft moment form northwest ohio. maybe I will have to suggest beets for next year.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I do love pickled beets! Beets are one of the few foods that efficiently clean and restore one's liver!!! I try to eat some on a weekly basis but ............ I never tried beet chips and so will have to do this! I checked my beets today in the community garden and they are about a golf ball size, so they are still growing and look very healthy. Thank you Sam! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

it is the same thing purplefi. you have any questions just ask us here on the ktp.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Is that the same as the purple beetroot that we have here in the UK?
> 
> I suppose I am going to have to learn American


----------



## jknappva

I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.

sam

.[/quote]

Sam, don't you ever put yourself down!!! I enjoyed Dave but you bring a very different atmosphere to the KTP. And I enjoy every opening you have each week. 
Best wishes to your grand-daughter on her very special day. You'll have to let us know how the do-nuts were served and with what beverage!
I usually crochet my afghans and except for a couple that were square joined as you worked, I always did squares that I could join later since it's usually very heavy. I knitted a baby blanket once and I didn't think I'd ever finish it...it was one piece but much smaller than an afghan. You'll have to let us know what stitch you decide to use.
And I agree with you...supermarkets are way too cool. But I guess it's just you and me. I'm usually wearing a jacket when others are in sleeveless blouses and tee-shirts.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

beautiful as usual Shirley - thanks for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> gottastch, happy 33rd, anniversary!!! I hope you have a great day and a wonderfully happy year together. It is nice to celebrate a goodly time together. I wish you and your husband great happiness !


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps I could try it on my hair :roll: Or maybe not.


Why not? you have nothing to loose by experimenting. Beet juice was often used to tint women's lips and cheeks in the good ole days! hmmmm, interesting thoughts!!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

thanks Shirley. dave just had so many interesting things to talk about - he was really a walking encyclopedia of all things English. the most exciting this house gets is when the tigers win. lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam- I wasn't here when Dave was host but I will tell you this. You are one of the main reasons I come in to the Tea Party so often. I know you are kind, and generous and forgiving. I can't imagine the tea party without you. You have so many people who care deeply about you. each person is an individual -- don't ever feel you have to justify anything you say or do. YOu are doing a fantastic job. just the kind of person we need for our host.
> 
> Don't you forget it!!!


----------



## jknappva

misellen said:


> This is my first time at KTP but you might have saved my sanity if not my life. My county has apparently given up on controlling mosquitoes, (they haven't sprayed all summer). Every time I walk out the door I am just about eaten alive by the greedy suckers before I can get back inside, and I seem to use up the purchased repellant faster than I can buy it. From now on I will keep a baggy with half an onion in it by my back door!


Welcome to the Tea Party....I'm sure Sam, our gracious host, will give you an official welcome when he sees your post.
One year when I was living in TX, the mosquitoes were so bad and so big that even repellent didn't work to keep them away.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

once burned - twice shy.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Have a great time at the wedding celebrations Sam! greet the wedding couple with well wishes for a long and happy marriage from us here at the KTP! (oh yah, and if you get a chance, catch the garter!!!! lol ) Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> gottastch, happy 33rd, anniversary!!! I hope you have a great day and a wonderfully happy year together. It is nice to celebrate a goodly time together. I wish you and your husband great happiness !


Thank you, Shirley, for sharing another beautiful piece of art!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> once burned - twice shy.
> 
> sam


I hear you Sam! I married twice and I wont be doing that again while on this earth! I am happy by myself and much more content with my own peace of mind rather than having another's piece of mind! (note the spellings as they are not errors!) Zoe


----------



## iamsam

ooh - I see pictures in our future.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Time for me to go to bed. I've got another bag ready to sew tomorrow.
> Peaceful thoughts for all who need them. Night night.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Say does anyone get a funny message when they go to the days of the year thingy at this web site? I had posted this a while back. Just thought I would check with the KTP. Zoe 
http://www.daysoftheyear.com/


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I am going to a cookout tomorrow. I could have worked on Saturday but politely declined. Nearly everyone else at my job has to work tomorrow, but not my line. I've worked enough Saturdays that I don't need the extra money right at the moment.
> 
> If you like beets, then here's a weird recipe that my friend Olwen makes. I brought it to Knit-a-palooza:
> 
> Mix together:
> 1 can of pickled beets, including the brine,
> 1 can of black olives, drained,
> 1 jar of baby kosher dill pickles, chopped; reserve the brine in case you don't have enough liquid.
> Then add whatever else you have on hand, like apples or corn or tomatoes or celery or whatever else your heart desires.


Hi, Aran...interesting recipe but I'll pass as I'm not a fan of dill pickles and olives!!
Glad you have tomorrow off.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

it would be a natural dye purplefi and would probably wash out fairly easily.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps I could try it on my hair :roll: Or maybe not.


----------



## jknappva

LadyBecket said:


> Good evening to all and to thewren!! I hope you are all enjoying the delicious foods everyone is talking about here and wonderful company at this evenings tea party!!!
> Just wanted to put in my two cents and let everyone know I'm thinking of you!!!!!


Hi, Lady Becket. I don't think I've seen you here before. IF not, welcome and come back often and let us know what you're working on.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

I love KTP more than ever!! And Sam you set the mood and it is fabulous. You are the glue that holds us together and you set the mood for a comfortable and relaxing seat at the table. This is a table where everyone is welcome, everyone is interested , we are sisters and brothers by choice and the very best of friends. I look forward to every friday afternoon where there are.little surprises in the KTP posts. 
Thank you Sam! 

XO
pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Hi Lady Becket!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> they have a plan b - to hold it in the church chapel - this isn't going to be a huge wedding - think they are expecting 90 for the reception - but then how many people - (like grandpa he says with red face) did not send in their little card with how many would attend.
> 
> it will be fun although I wish I was driving - then I could come home when I felt like it.
> 
> sam


Sam, I know just how you feel about driving. My grown children (4) and I got together years ago at the youngest son's house. My 2 girls and I lived together and we all 3 drove so we could leave when we wanted to!
Hope you enjoy it and don't have to stay much longer than you want to.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

welcome lady becket - hope you will be with us the whole week - it is always good to see your red hood among the posts.

sam



LadyBecket said:


> Good evening to all and to thewren!! I hope you are all enjoying the delicious foods everyone is talking about here and wonderful company at this evenings tea party!!!
> Just wanted to put in my two cents and let everyone know I'm thinking of you!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

understood.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I hear you Sam! I married twice and I wont be doing that again while on this earth! I am happy by myself and much more content with my own peace of mind rather than having another's piece of mind! (note the spellings as they are not errors!) Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Shirley, my husband's mother has Pennsylvania Dutch in her lineage. lol, she was short too and everyone teased her about it. Thank you for posting how your MIL makes her steeped tea! Did she save the last tea and have it for a cold iced tea? And did she read tea leaves in the tea cup? and did she read yours? I never had any tea leaf readings but some of my gf's used to get theirs done. hmmmm, seems to me that it was always changing! lol, Zoe


----------



## iamsam

it worked five - thanks - not sure what I did.

five sent me this in answer to a pm I sent her - I couldn't get it to work so that is why she posted it here. thanks again five.

sam

she also has a recipe to use with a watermelon like the one we had for kap - if we beg nicely maybe she will give it to us.



5mmdpns said:


> Say does anyone get a funny message when they go to the days of the year thingy at this web site? I had posted this a while back. Just thought I would check with the KTP. Zoe
> http://www.daysoftheyear.com/


----------



## Pontuf

No unusual message. Love this though. Today is national ice cream sandwich day. I think i will indulge



quote=5mmdpns]Say does anyone get a funny message when they go to the days of the year thingy at this web site? I had posted this a while back. Just thought I would check with the KTP. Zoe 
http://www.daysoftheyear.com/[/quote]


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I hear you Sam! I married twice and I wont be doing that again while on this earth! I am happy by myself and much more content with my own peace of mind rather than having another's piece of mind! (note the spellings as they are not errors!) Zoe


I only married once and that was enough. I've almost been widowed as long as I was married.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> No unusual message. Love this though. Today is national ice cream sandwich day. I think i will indulge
> 
> 
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]Say does anyone get a funny message when they go to the days of the year thingy at this web site? I had posted this a while back. Just thought I would check with the KTP. Zoe
> http://www.daysoftheyear.com/


[/quote]

And if you click on the page two of that, you will see that it is also beer day! lol, getting sloshed with an ice cream sandwich! (think not for this alkie but you all may indulge!!!!) Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> And if you click on the page two of that, you will see that it is also beer day! lol, getting sloshed with an ice cream sandwich! (think not for this alkie but you all may indulge!!!!) Zoe


LOL. LOL. LOL


----------



## Sandy

Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> I only married once and that was enough. I've almost been widowed as long as I was married.
> JuneK


I like the fact that I don't have to check in with anyone, nor have someone watching over me, and I can eat chicken with my fingers if I want too!! *sighs with satisfaction* I can read till all hours of the night too if I choose to! ............. love it all...... Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, sending you lots and lots of week end hugs. Would love to do a world tour, but don't know if I could cope with all that travelliing. To me a 3 hour car drive is a long way!


No harm in suggesting it!!!!! besides I knew your wings would be tired getting to the States!


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the beet info. My son loves it and when he was little he ate so much that his pee turned purple!


My son turned orange because he ate too many carrots! We do love beets, too. Zoe, I was thinking rather than roasting them I'd boil them so I would have the dye water.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, you should never feel as if you fall short.When Dave picked you to take over the Tea Party he did so knowing that you would be as good a host or better than himself. He thinks very highly of you and has had nothing but praise when he talking about you.
> As for falling short you definitely do not, you exceed what is expected. Not many will open their house to complete strangers in today's world like you did.


----------



## NanaCaren

oops


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> what is ubonicon?
> 
> I will swatch. I was thinking about ten's - but my new circulars I got from knit picks (I can never remember what they are called) have an eleven. do you think it would be better than the ten? Phyllis always used a thirteen when she uses a double yarn. decisions decisions.
> 
> sam
> 
> happy happy birthday to dd - hope the day is special while cleaning the work room.
> 
> is this the daughter of the sunflower shawl?


It's the sci-fi and fantasy convention here at the end of August. DD and I are going to have a vendor's space and she has a lot of work to do to fill up her part of the table. I'm making some knitted things but also some dolls.

If I were undecided on needle size, I'd probably start with the middle size and see--then go up or down depending on how snug I want it. I tend to swatch with two or three sizes most of the time anyway.

The birthday is the daughter of the two elder grandbabies--my oldest, in Pennsylvania.

We always liked to leave the turnips in the ground until after the first frost--they seem sweeter that way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


Sorry to hear this Sandy- no good when you have no idea where you will end up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sandy so sorry about the loss of your house. I'll send lots of positive energy and prayers that your estate sale will be very profitable for you and where ever you land that you have peace and happiness.



Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> they have a plan b - to hold it in the church chapel - this isn't going to be a huge wedding - think they are expecting 90 for the reception - but then how many people - (like grandpa he says with red face) did not send in their little card with how many would attend.
> 
> it will be fun although I wish I was driving - then I could come home when I felt like it.
> 
> sam


Sam, I hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding!! I can't wait to hear more about the donuts instead of cake!!! Are they going to cut the donuts (instead of the cake) or dunk them? Just teasing, I'm sure it's going to be a wonderful wedding!!!


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> thanks Shirley. dave just had so many interesting things to talk about - he was really a walking encyclopedia of all things English. the most exciting this house gets is when the tigers win. lol
> 
> sam


ROFL.. but Sam, you are wonderful!!! Great recipes, always ready to welcome us to the table and do a great job of keeping us together even when the powers that be split and split and split again, ROFL.


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> I hear you Sam! I married twice and I wont be doing that again while on this earth! I am happy by myself and much more content with my own peace of mind rather than having another's piece of mind! (note the spellings as they are not errors!) Zoe


I totally agree, I love my life, though I do miss the DH!!


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I only married once and that was enough. I've almost been widowed as long as I was married.
> JuneK


Me, too.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sandy so sorry about the loss of your house. I'll send lots of positive energy and prayers that your estate sale will be very profitable for you and where ever you land that you have peace and happiness.


Sandy, my heart goes out to you; I've been there, and I was surprised at how much I grieved. I also still feel pretty bitter about it because of the way it happened (and living here, I've already paid more rent than the house would have cost). The world is so strange sometimes. Hang in there.


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> I like the fact that I don't have to check in with anyone, nor have someone watching over me, and I can eat chicken with my fingers if I want too!! *sighs with satisfaction* I can read till all hours of the night too if I choose to! ............. love it all...... Zoe


ROFL.. well C and Mom would be upset about the finger-lickin chicken.. but once I close my door at night no one cares how late I stay up or how late I sleep (as long as Mom is okay that is)


----------



## Marianne818

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


Sandy so sorry about your house, it is happening more and more these days, just wish the banks would do more to help people stay in their homes. Keeping you in prayers always! ((((((Sandy)))))))))


----------



## pacer

Sam...Have a wonderful time at the wedding. There is more excitement to share at your home than the Tigers wins and losses. We will want to hear updates on those awesome grandchildren. Thanks once again for sharing your home and family with so many of us. We all know how much preparation it takes to host guests and to open up the inside of the house when the weather was not quite right to be sitting outside, was so greatly appreciated. I hope you got some of the leftovers we left behind. Please don't feel that you fall short of the "duties" of being the tea party host as you do a wonderful job opening the party and welcoming everyone. Birthday greetings to those in your family celebrating. Good thing there will only be 2 cakes instead of one for each person celebrating. My guys enjoy cheesecakes or large chocolate chip cookies for their birthdays. They are not cake eaters.

Kathy...so excited to hear of the wonderful knitting projects you have been working on. Glad to hear that you are back on the road again.

Aran...thanks for sharing your recipe. I enjoyed it at the gathering and was happy to have the chance to meet you. Your aran style knitting is beautiful and so is your compassion for life.

Sandy...so sad to hear of your loss of your home. You are certainly in my prayers.

It is getting late for me as I will be getting up early to go into work. Sunday will be my first day off since KAP. Will get some knitting done this weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting this again since it was at the tail end of the old KTP.
> 
> *Dates for KAP 2014 will be Oct. 3, 4 & 5th, 2014.* There will be activities each day including Fri., Oct. 3rd. Hopefully with such advance notice of the dates you will be able to arrange to be there all 3 days. Please don't stress if you can not get there until the 4th due to work commitments; there will be plenty to still do that Sat. & Sun. As promised at the first KAP there WILL be more time to just sit and knit along with other activities.
> 
> Woohoo count me in, I have already penciled it in as time off at work.


----------



## NanaCaren

misellen said:


> This is my first time at KTP but you might have saved my sanity if not my life. My county has apparently given up on controlling mosquitoes, (they haven't sprayed all summer). Every time I walk out the door I am just about eaten alive by the greedy suckers before I can get back inside, and I seem to use up the purchased repellant faster than I can buy it. From now on I will keep a baggy with half an onion in it by my back door!


Welcome to the tea party. We have tons of mosquitos here as well. This is the first time in years I have had this many.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Is that the same as the purple beetroot that we have here in the UK?
> 
> I suppose I am going to have to learn American


Yes it is one in the same and just as tasty I think.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I hear you Sam! I married twice and I wont be doing that again while on this earth! I am happy by myself and much more content with my own peace of mind rather than having another's piece of mind! (note the spellings as they are not errors!) Zoe


Ditto :-D totally agree. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just to let folks know...I've already started a mailing list for the 2014 KAP. I automatically added the names of folks that either attended or had hoped to attend and had to cancel to this mailing list. If there is anyone out there in the knitting tea party land that already know they are going to seriously try to attend you can go ahead and PM me your email address and I'll add you to the mailing list. That way when the registration forms are ready I will go ahead and send it to you. I WILL be announcing it (the registration form) is available the end of January though in the regular Knitting Tea Party forum.  I am doing this now because I've already had interest expressed and the concern that they might not see the announcement about registration since we tend to get rather chatty. IF you attended this year and for whatever reason do not want your name/email on this list just let me know and I'll delete it (sadly though .


----------



## jheiens

Welcome to the new faces and to Brighteyes. We haven't heard from you for a while.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I like the fact that I don't have to check in with anyone, nor have someone watching over me, and I can eat chicken with my fingers if I want too!! *sighs with satisfaction* I can read till all hours of the night too if I choose to! ............. love it all...... Zoe


Girl we must be sisters, because that is me all over. :thumbup: :thumbup: :: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Aran said:


> If you like beets, then here's a weird recipe that my friend Olwen makes. I brought it to Knit-a-palooza:
> 
> Mix together:
> 1 can of pickled beets, including the brine,
> 1 can of black olives, drained,
> 1 jar of baby kosher dill pickles, chopped; reserve the brine in case you don't have enough liquid.
> Then add whatever else you have on hand, like apples or corn or tomatoes or celery or whatever else your heart desires.


I don't now what this would be called but it sounds good. I will have to add the ingredients to my next shopping list so I can try it.


----------



## misellen

thewren said:


> they have a plan b - to hold it in the church chapel - this isn't going to be a huge wedding - think they are expecting 90 for the reception - but then how many people - (like grandpa he says with red face) did not send in their little card with how many would attend.
> 
> it will be fun although I wish I was driving - then I could come home when I felt like it.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm with you on the driving. My senior group likes to car-pool to all of out outings but I prefer to meet them at the venue so I can leave when I want to.


----------



## purl2diva

Pontuf said:


> I love KTP more than ever!! And Sam you set the mood and it is fabulous. You are the glue that holds us together and you set the mood for a comfortable and relaxing seat at the table. This is a table where everyone is welcome, everyone is interested , we are sisters and brothers by choice and the very best of friends. I look forward to every friday afternoon where there are.little surprises in the KTP posts.
> Thank you Sam!
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Couldn't have said better myself. Bravo, Sam!


----------



## Pontuf

All free knitting website Knit Picky Patterns has 12 free Christmas dishcloth patterns


----------



## misellen

jknappva said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party....I'm sure Sam, our gracious host, will give you an official welcome when he sees your post.
> One year when I was living in TX, the mosquitoes were so bad and so big that even repellent didn't work to keep them away.
> JuneK


We have big-uns here too. My uncle told me that he tried to hide from them in an oil drum but they carried him off in the drum. Do you think maybe he was fibbing?

The ones that really get to me though are those little no-see-ums. I won't even know they are around until my arms an legs start to feel like they are on fire and then the little pink bumps start to appear.

So my garden is going to pot while I hide in the house.


----------



## purl2diva

Sandy,

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your house. May there be better days ahead for you-sending positive thoughts that this will be the case soon.


----------



## misellen

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


I'm sorry to see that you are losing your house. "They" keep telling us that the economy is improving but it doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## misellen

5mmdpns said:


> I like the fact that I don't have to check in with anyone, nor have someone watching over me, and I can eat chicken with my fingers if I want too!! *sighs with satisfaction* I can read till all hours of the night too if I choose to! ............. love it all...... Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

misellen said:


> I'm sorry to see that you are losing your house. "They" keep telling us that the economy is improving but it doesn't look like it to me.


If the picture of the improving economy doesn't look very positive, perhaps it might depend on how long you've been out of work or what the major industries in your area produce. In this rusting steel belt we live in things are beginning to look up and people are finding new hope--slowly, yes, but surely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


Sandy, I am so saddened to hear this news. In all the times we've been unemployed and without any insurance for several years following my second diagnosis with breast cancer, our circumstances never came to this point. I am so sorry. Ohio Joy


----------



## LadyBecket

thewren said:


> welcome lady becket - hope you will be with us the whole week - it is always good to see your red hood among the posts.
> 
> sam


It's so nice to be here!!! I'm usually not on in the evenings so this is a real treat!! Hope you're all enjoying your goodies and taking it easy!!!
(((((hugs)))))) to you all!!


----------



## LadyBecket

jknappva said:


> Hi, Lady Becket. I don't think I've seen you here before. IF not, welcome and come back often and let us know what you're working on.
> JuneK


Thank you JuneK, I hope you're having a great evening also!! I'm usually on the KP during the day and knitting my evening away while husband watches TV. But I thought it would be nice to see what's going on at this weeks tea party!!! Enjoy!!!!
(((((((((hugs))))))))))) to you too!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> My son turned orange because he ate too many carrots! We do love beets, too. Zoe, I was thinking rather than roasting them I'd boil them so I would have the dye water.


I love boiled beets and those are my preference for cooking them. I do love the borsht (vegetable soup with beets as one of the vegetables). You certainly can scoop out the beets with a slotted spoon once they are cooked and then save that beet water for your dyes! how great an idea! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL.. well C and Mom would be upset about the finger-lickin chicken.. but once I close my door at night no one cares how late I stay up or how late I sleep (as long as Mom is okay that is)


When you pop up to mine for a sisterly visit we shall have all sorts of escapades and yes, a picnic with finger lickin chicken. Nope, not even bringing plates or forks. Gonna eat right out of the roaster. hmmm, may bring a bag for garbage, I mean, we do have to have wipes right? hahahah, yup! oh, don't tell C and your Mom what I am planning cause they will want me to bring forks to the picnic. We can have our lemon aide or whatever drink you want. And then go dip in the lake at the beach! hahaha, ....... and a good time was had by all............. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Patches39 said:


> Girl we must be sisters, because that is me all over. :thumbup: :thumbup: :: :thumbup:


hahhahaha, Patches, you can join our picnic, but the chicken _ is_ fingerfood!  Zoe


----------



## KatyNora

Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!

Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all. 

I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Just got a phone call! My niece and her common law hubby had their first child tonight! Tanner Scott B_______ arrived weighing 7lbs 2oz by caesarean. As the labor only progressed so far and niece has a congenital heart condition, the doctor decided on a caesarean. All of these things had been discussed since early on in the pregnancy so this was not any surprising turn of events. They were prepared to have baby by either way as long as everything remained safe and healthy. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.
> 
> I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


Hugs and holding you close! Zoe


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Hugs and holding you close! Zoe


Ditto, patches


----------



## Patches39

It's an early night for me, legs and hands hurt. So will read and rest them. LOL LOL a way of life. Praying all have a blessed day tomorrow. And may it be filled with peace, comfort, strength, guidance, healing joy and love.


----------



## purl2diva

KatyNora,

I loved your sister's writing. What a wonderful legacy / memory for all of you to have. I hope her acceptance of her death has made it somewhat easier for those of you who are left. My DD also received care at Swedish. We were thankful for all they did for her.

Blessings to you as you say your final goodbye.


----------



## mjs

PurpleFi said:


> Is that the same as the purple beetroot that we have here in the UK?
> 
> I suppose I am going to have to learn American


Yes, I think beetroot = beet. We always just called them beets but around here there generally say red beets.


----------



## mjs

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the beet info. My son loves it and when he was little he ate so much that his pee turned purple!


You don't have to eat much for this to happen. When you see it at first it is very scary.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorry I was posting on last weeks party before I remembered its Friday! The time goes so fast its amazing!! Another long day, like new GI dr. Off to get started on the new posts!!

Gottastch prayers for as peaceful and as painless time as possible.

Happy.Anniversary enjoy your trip!

Sam will post receipt tomorrow. Always make 3 pans plenty for all!


----------



## darowil

misellen said:


> This is my first time at KTP but you might have saved my sanity if not my life. My county has apparently given up on controlling mosquitoes, (they haven't sprayed all summer). Every time I walk out the door I am just about eaten alive by the greedy suckers before I can get back inside, and I seem to use up the purchased repellant faster than I can buy it. From now on I will keep a baggy with half an onion in it by my back door!


Welcome- and if you hang around who knows what else you might learn which is useful (and much that isn't as well, and often this is the most interesting).


----------



## darowil

What a time you have had Sam, Bently KAP and now a wedding. YOu'd better relax well after this weekend so you are fully recovered for Seattle- can't have you sick there again.
Hope you have a wondeful day tomorrow and theat the wetaher is not too bad. Al least you won't roast by the sound of things.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> yes it is beetroot -- they call it the same in New Zealand while we call them beets. I loved the way they added a slice of beetroot to their hamburgers -- our son still loves his hamburgers that way and we each had one the other day.


Of course you have beetroot in a hamburger!


----------



## Gweniepooh

KatyNora thank you so much for sharing this letter your sister wrote. She was a beautiful person as I'm sure you and your family and friend know already. I feel blessed to have been allowed to read her good bye letter. It was beautiful. She handled her passing with such grace and dignity.


KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP.
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.


----------



## Pup lover

Sam you doa wonderful job of hosting each week, it wouldnt be the ssme without you! Now, the onion acne remedy, wondering how you get that on your face without crying?


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the beet info. My son loves it and when he was little he ate so much that his pee turned purple!


David did that once and thought he had something very wrong! Fortunaelly we realised before he headed off to the doctor- now that would have been embarrassing.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I can read till all hours of the night too if I choose to! ............. love it all...... Zoe


That is one of the things I love when David is away! or as last night take the cricket to bed with me. ANd stay up night after night on KP (or at the moment listen to the cricket-as the games last 5 days seems unfair to stay up till 3 each night (especially as he has covered the spare bed with books and if I went to bed at 3am I would use the spare bed but now I can't find it. Me going to bed at 3 wakes him up and he doesn't go back to sleep usually!).


----------



## darowil

KatyNora so sorry about your sister. It is 3 years since two of my sisters died- might be catching up with some of siblings nd mother tomorrow in memory of them.
And the next post was to tell fo the arrival into this works a new child. How exciting.


----------



## darowil

Maryannes response to my email about the Tea PArty Tea (from last lweeks TP) It was from Tea Tonic. Their website is www.teatonic.com. You can go on the website and they have information about tea tonic and also all the different teas they have and stockists of the teas in the different states.
http://www.teatonic.com this one should be live.

.


----------



## Railyn

darowil said:


> David did that once and thought he had something very wrong! Fortunaelly we realised before he headed off to the doctor- now that would have been embarrassing.


My husband was working in a hospital when a man went to the ER with red urine. They admitted him and ran test after test only to realize that he had eaten beets. Guess they felt silly.


----------



## darowil

I seem to be the only one here and I am about ot go and get ready for the football- another wet match by the look of things.
Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.
See you all this evening my time (early afternoon here).

Edit-I see Railyn has popped in just as I pop out


----------



## kehinkle

Evening all,

Sam, you are doing a great job. Don't doubt yourself for a minute. Wishes to the new couple, happy birthday wishes to the ones having bdays this month. My DGS #4's bday is the 7th. Sent his card out yesterday. Love beet chips but have never made them. Want to try those and kale chips. 

Aran, I wondered who made the beet salad. Loved it. Would make it but I am the only one who eats beets in my immediate family, that I know of. 

Sandy, so sorry to hear about your house. On to a new life. I've done that several times.

Katynora, thoughts are with you and yours this weekend.

Welcome to the newcomers. So glad you found us.

Ditto on the married once posts. Not going to do that again. His 'new' wife is more than welcome to him. I have been divorced for over twice as long as I was married. Was hard raising three kids on my own but worth it. They are great adults. He hasn't seen them since 1984, his choice. Okay that's enough.

Hope I didn't forget anyone. Need to write things down.

Sam, the dress pattern is in 1 2 3 Knit. Not my creation.

Have a great day. See you tomorrow after my run. Pacer, I am coming down to your area. Are you working this weekend? Call/text/pm me.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam, I told you I would be here tonight. Do not doubt yourself for one second. You have hosted perfectly. Heck you have even opened your home to ktp'ers. You are fantastic and as I said in my pm Thank you so much for keeping the tp going since Dave's departure.

So I have to post a picture of my SCORE at the consignment shop beside my work. Can you believe she said to me...What do you think, $1.50 a ball sound good?

I nearly passed out. I took it all.

By the way, have a good time at the wedding tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

and I can use all the butter and jelly on my toast that I want to.

sam

and the bed is all mine



5mmdpns said:


> I like the fact that I don't have to check in with anyone, nor have someone watching over me, and I can eat chicken with my fingers if I want too!! *sighs with satisfaction* I can read till all hours of the night too if I choose to! ............. love it all...... Zoe


----------



## iamsam

thanks caren - all of you have been very gracious in your affirmations and I thank you for them. maybe I will have to start talking about the history of defiance. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, you should never feel as if you fall short.When Dave picked you to take over the Tea Party he did so knowing that you would be as good a host or better than himself. He thinks very highly of you and has had nothing but praise when he talking about you.
> As for falling short you definitely do not, you exceed what is expected. Not many will open their house to complete strangers in today's world like you did.
Click to expand...


----------



## gagesmom

I think that might be a pretty cool idea. I love learning about different places and how they came to be. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I can hardly wait to see - I don't think they will cut or dunk - they seemed to have forgone all wedding traditions which I guess is fine for them. there will be no flowers except for the attendents - there are no decorations for the reception. I has seemed to me that this wedding is just kind of thrown together - no one knowing quite what to do - I doubt if anyone read anything on weddings. regardless - they will be just as married and if they are happy who am I to question.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sam, I hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding!! I can't wait to hear more about the donuts instead of cake!!! Are they going to cut the donuts (instead of the cake) or dunk them? Just teasing, I'm sure it's going to be a wonderful wedding!!!


----------



## iamsam

I will check that out.

sam



Pontuf said:


> All free knitting website Knit Picky Patterns has 12 free Christmas dishcloth patterns


----------



## iamsam

misellen - maybe the onion will do the trick - let us know.

sam



misellen said:


> We have big-uns here too. My uncle told me that he tried to hide from them in an oil drum but they carried him off in the drum. Do you think maybe he was fibbing?
> 
> The ones that really get to me though are those little no-see-ums. I won't even know they are around until my arms an legs start to feel like they are on fire and then the little pink bumps start to appear.
> 
> So my garden is going to pot while I hide in the house.


----------



## iamsam

so good to see you lady becket - the red hood makes me smile.

sam



LadyBecket said:


> Thank you JuneK, I hope you're having a great evening also!! I'm usually on the KP during the day and knitting my evening away while husband watches TV. But I thought it would be nice to see what's going on at this weeks tea party!!! Enjoy!!!!
> (((((((((hugs))))))))))) to you too!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

katynora - please don't ever hesitate to let us know of the "downs" in you life - we are here for you 24/7 - with love, prayers and support.

hearing what the final song will be tells me quite a bit about about your sister jane. that is such a happy song - especially when sung in parts.

sending you mountains of soothing healing energy - will keep you close sunday afternoon while you say good bye. I hope that it will bring you some peace and closure.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.
> 
> I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


----------



## iamsam

congratulations great aund zoe - and happy thoughts for the happy parents. glad all are doing fine. do they live close enough that you will be able to see the baby?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Just got a phone call! My niece and her common law hubby had their first child tonight! Tanner Scott B_______ arrived weighing 7lbs 2oz by caesarean. As the labor only progressed so far and niece has a congenital heart condition, the doctor decided on a caesarean. All of these things had been discussed since early on in the pregnancy so this was not any surprising turn of events. They were prepared to have baby by either way as long as everything remained safe and healthy. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I actually am going to wear my hawaiin shirt - but will take my black plaid pendelton with me.

sam



darowil said:


> What a time you have had Sam, Bently KAP and now a wedding. YOu'd better relax well after this weekend so you are fully recovered for Seattle- can't have you sick there again.
> Hope you have a wondeful day tomorrow and theat the wetaher is not too bad. Al least you won't roast by the sound of things.


----------



## iamsam

you know dawn - I didn't think about that - guess you have to keep your eyes closed. keep in mind - this was written by a man - who probably didn't thing about it either. lol

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam you doa wonderful job of hosting each week, it wouldnt be the ssme without you! Now, the onion acne remedy, wondering how you get that on your face without crying?


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> double post....
> 
> Sam my dad love the wool Pendleton Shirts and I must say I do too. My mom always got him a new one every Christmas. And let folks think what they may, as long as you're comfortable that is all that matters.


Awesome, just notified DH and put it on the calendar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that was quite a haul - and yes - it is good to see you - thank you for the kind words -

hope to see you popping in and out all week - we'll be looking for you.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam, I told you I would be here tonight. Do not doubt yourself for one second. You have hosted perfectly. Heck you have even opened your home to ktp'ers. You are fantastic and as I said in my pm Thank you so much for keeping the tp going since Dave's departure.
> 
> So I have to post a picture of my SCORE at the consignment shop beside my work. Can you believe she said to me...What do you think, $1.50 a ball sound good?
> 
> I nearly passed out. I took it all.
> 
> By the way, have a good time at the wedding tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Sam, don't ever feel that you fall short in any way on the KTP!!! :roll: You do a great job and I know we all look forward to your opening post every week. :thumbup:
> I hope you have a great day at your GD's wedding tomorrow.


I agree, your opening post is always great and it's wonderful to hear the going ons around there, look forward to it every week. :thumbup: Congrats to granddaughter on her wedding, let us know how the donuts go.  And have a great time.


----------



## pammie1234

Finally found the new TP! I still have about 90 pages on last week's, so may just start over with this week and hope I didn't miss too much.


----------



## iamsam

you are to bring him along - we will teach him to knit - something to do when he has put in his hours to drive.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Awesome, just notified DH and put it on the calendar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good to see you pammie - if you do go back just skim it - but we hope to see a lot of you this week so don't stay away too long.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Finally found the new TP! I still have about 90 pages on last week's, so may just start over with this week and hope I didn't miss too much.


----------



## Poledra65

misellen said:


> This is my first time at KTP but you might have saved my sanity if not my life. My county has apparently given up on controlling mosquitoes, (they haven't sprayed all summer). Every time I walk out the door I am just about eaten alive by the greedy suckers before I can get back inside, and I seem to use up the purchased repellant faster than I can buy it. From now on I will keep a baggy with half an onion in it by my back door!


Welcome, pull up a chair and sit for a while.  Sam always has room for more at the table.


----------



## Pontuf

gagesmom said:


> I think that might be a pretty cool idea. I love learning about different places and how they came to be. :thumbup:


I think its a great idea too !


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> and I can use all the butter and jelly on my toast that I want to.
> 
> sam
> 
> and the bed is all mine


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: yup, and no one gives you any grief over it either! hmmmm, you be the king of your castle, and I am the queen of mine! hahaha, love my queen sized bed all to myself too! (no one kicks me!) Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> congratulations great aund zoe - and happy thoughts for the happy parents. glad all are doing fine. do they live close enough that you will be able to see the baby?
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, yah, they live a three hour drive away. Perhaps I will drive down sometime this fall when baby Tanner does a little more than sleep all the time. (and if he gets colic, he will have outgrown it by then!) Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> Sam you doa wonderful job of hosting each week, it wouldnt be the ssme without you! Now, the onion acne remedy, wondering how you get that on your face without crying?


I think you use a mild purple onion????? and wear swim goggles too? hmmmm, I just suffered with them! Zoe


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam! I am in lovely Luxembourg and on my way to Amsterdam. I hope you have a lovely wedding in Indiana. Talk about heat, it has been very, very hot in this area and I can hardly wait for some relief. We are going to an American Cemetery to view Gen. Patton's resting place and then off to see other sights. Have a lovely week and thanks again for hosting the tea party.


----------



## Lurker 2

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I am in lovely Luxembourg and on my way to Amsterdam. I hope you have a lovely wedding in Indiana. Talk about heat, it has been very, very hot in this area and I can hardly wait for some relief. We are going to an American Cemetery to view Gen. Patton's resting place and then off to see other sights. Have a lovely week and thanks again for hosting the tea party.


Presumeably somewhere in the US, not in Europe?


----------



## Lurker 2

Another shot from Kaikoura- this time 'rough seas'
And yes, the colours will be accurate!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> it worked five - thanks - not sure what I did.
> 
> five sent me this in answer to a pm I sent her - I couldn't get it to work so that is why she posted it here. thanks again five.
> 
> sam
> 
> she also has a recipe to use with a watermelon like the one we had for kap - if we beg nicely maybe she will give it to us.


Watermelon season is from about August to October in the Northern Hemisphere, but this sweet fruit can be enjoyed year round. This fruit salad basket can be used for many events, such as school meetings, church socials, and spring holiday parties. It is festive, adorable, and delicious.
	One large, perfectly ripe watermelon
	Half of a small cantaloupe
	Half of a small honey dew melon
	Two cups of red grapes
	Half a can of pineapple chunks (optional)
or use any fresh fruit you choose! 
Purchase a perfectly ripe watermelon. This is important because although you are using the shell for a "basket," the inside of the fruit will still be eaten. If the fruit inside of the watermelon is over-ripe, it may be difficult to work with. But, if the fruit is under-ripe, your salad will be bland and flavorless.
Mark the top of the melon for a handle with marker.
With a long, thin knife, cut out the top of the watermelon, leaving the center as a handle. Reserve the cut-off watermelon chunks.
After cutting out the handle, make the handle appear wavy by slowly cutting out semicircles from the skin.
Use the melon baller to scoop the flesh out. Put about half of the melon balls into one bowl. You will be filling the basket with them later.
The other half of the melon can be stored or eaten right awayit won't be needed for the fruit salad.
Use an ice cream scoop to scrape the inside walls of the watermelon clean.
Serve cold and enjoy! (Platter of sliced hard cheeses go nice with this. Try a jalapeno cheese with it! and a carbonated bottle of water!)


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.


 :thumbup: And yes, it would be lovely to hear some history stuff about Defiance, and some of your traveling escapades too Sam! Zoe


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! well, I thought I was reading KTP and knitting, but I guess I fell asleep. Woke up to find myself holding the needles, but no progress on my baby sweater, and my computer had "gone to sleep" too. Guess all that fresh air at the family picnic made me sleepy. I think I'll go set up the coffee maker and go to bed. Catch you all later this morning. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy, so sorry about your house, I hope that things start to look up after all of this, I think you more than deserve some positive things to come about. Hugs and more hugs, and prayers on a brighter tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

I guess I'll have to catch up in the morning, it's midnight here so it's off to bed for me. Ya'll don't party too hard or too late, stay safe and don't forget to turn off the lights. 
Hugs. :roll: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Sam, don't ever feel that you fall short in any way on the KTP!!! :roll: You do a great job and I know we all look forward to your opening post every week. :thumbup:
> I hope you have a great day at your GD's wedding tomorrow.


I second what KateB says, you are incomparable! We do NOT want you to be like someone else, it's YOU we all love. Be your own person! (I think you would be telling us the same thing...) Appreciative hugs from across the waters, Lin.


----------



## TNS

5mmdpns said:


> I do love pickled beets! Beets are one of the few foods that efficiently clean and restore one's liver!!! I try to eat some on a weekly basis but ............ I never tried beet chips and so will have to do this! I checked my beets today in the community garden and they are about a golf ball size, so they are still growing and look very healthy. Thank you Sam! Zoe


I read that beetroot is very good for reducing blood pressure too. Both DD and I love them but I don't get them so often as DH is not at all keen on them ( and DD is at University most of the year).


----------



## TNS

Another beautiful piece of art, Designer. It has the same spirit as a DeGrazia print I have of Native Americans in a cave. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## TNS

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


So sorry you are in this position. A lot of hugs coming your way!


----------



## patocenizo

Yes, I am in Europe presently in Luxembourg. Sorry that I had misspelled the name before. I was somewhat tired....


Lurker 2 said:


> Presumeably somewhere in the US, not in Europe?


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Sam, don't ever feel that you fall short in any way on the KTP!!! :roll: You do a great job and I know we all look forward to your opening post every week. :thumbup:
> I hope you have a great day at your GD's wedding tomorrow.


Yep what she said!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps I could try it on my hair :roll: Or maybe not.


 :shock: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

Aran said:


> I am going to a cookout tomorrow. I could have worked on Saturday but politely declined. Nearly everyone else at my job has to work tomorrow, but not my line. I've worked enough Saturdays that I don't need the extra money right at the moment.
> 
> If you like beets, then here's a weird recipe that my friend Olwen makes. I brought it to Knit-a-palooza:
> 
> Mix together:
> 1 can of pickled beets, including the brine,
> 1 can of black olives, drained,
> 1 jar of baby kosher dill pickles, chopped; reserve the brine in case you don't have enough liquid.
> Then add whatever else you have on hand, like apples or corn or tomatoes or celery or whatever else your heart desires.


 :thumbup: Enjoy the cookout


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Say does anyone get a funny message when they go to the days of the year thingy at this web site? I had posted this a while back. Just thought I would check with the KTP. Zoe
> http://www.daysoftheyear.com/


Worked for me... no funny message


----------



## Lurker 2

patocenizo said:


> Yes, I am in Europe presently in Luxembourg. Sorry that I had misspelled the name before. I was somewhat tired....


Lucky you! you do seem to travel a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2

I have just been told it is Poledra's birthday today
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Kaye
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Happy Birthday Kaye. Roar like a lion all day. Be the Leo we know you are. 

Trish


----------



## Kathleendoris

By some fluke, I managed to post on page 1 of the TP, but when I checked in this morning, I realised that we were already up to p12, so there has been a fair amount of reading to do.

Sam, you say the wedding was 'thrown together', but I have to say, I think that is the best approach. I don't know if things are the same your side of the pond, but over here, weddings seem to get more and more elaborate, fuelled by magazines and websites that convince people that they 'need' all manner of expensive extras, until many people are spending many thousands of pounds on just the one day. The wedding seems to become far more important than the marriage, which seems wrong to me.

Sandy, I am so sorry to hear that you are having to give up on your house. Next to losing a loved one, there can be nothing worse than losing your home. I hope things work for you and that you will be able to make a fresh start with less stress.

KatyNora, I am so sorry to hear about your sister. She sounds a wonderful person to have known. Your mention of 'Row, row, row your boat' reminded me of the funeral of a dear neighbour who died of cancer at 50. She had been a primary school teacher, so during her service, we all sang 'The Wheels on the bus go round and round' with the appropriate actions, but with tears pouring down our faces. We never forget the people behind such moments.

Darowil, I know what you mean about enjoying those nights when David is away. My husband used to work away from home regularly and it was a real treat, if I couldn't sleep, to be able to simply switch the light on and read for a while. These days, he is rarely away, so I have to get up and move to the spare bed or go downstairs to read or knit. I can't put the TV or radio on, because he claims it wakes him, although how anyone can snore loudly while wide awake mystifies me. Still, he does have other uses - he is pretty good at mowing the lawn, for example!

Nearly forgot! Happy Birthday, Kaye. Have a lovely day!

I expect while I have been typing this, several more pages will have appeared, so it is catch up time once more!


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> Sam, don't ever feel that you fall short in any way on the KTP!!! :roll: You do a great job and I know we all look forward to your opening post every week. :thumbup:
> I hope you have a great day at your GD's wedding tomorrow.


Here here ! It is the start of my day here on Saturday morning and I so look forward to the start of the TP and reading what you all have to say and Sam in particular. I got to bed and the TP is the required bedtime catch up and when I wake in the morning again it is to the TP that I go to.We are all special in our own right and Sam does have the knack of hosting a good Tea Party. There has been such a harmonious friendly feel right from the start Of Sam's tenure of the TP and I do believe that it is because of Sam that this has continued to be such a wonderful place to visit and converse. Long may it continue !!


----------



## dollyclaire

thewren said:


> gary grew then this year but they didn't get very big - maybe he just picked them too soon. no no - what am I saying - they were turnips - another craft moment form northwest ohio. maybe I will have to suggest beets for next year.
> 
> sam


I wonder if you could use turnip instead of beet! They are both root vegetables, perhaps just a different seasoning? Has anyone tried turnip chips before?


----------



## dollyclaire

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


That is a tough one to deal with, sending positive thoughts that you have a safe landing wherever you go and that life will be peaceful and positive for you and yours.


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> good to see you pammie - if you do go back just skim it - but we hope to see a lot of you this week so don't stay away too long.
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam. I hope to stay current this week. I miss everyone when I'm gone.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandy so sorry about the loss of your house. I'll send lots of positive energy and prayers that your estate sale will be very profitable for you and where ever you land that you have peace and happiness.


Ditto


----------



## busyworkerbee

:-D Happy birthday Poledra


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Just got a phone call! My niece and her common law hubby had their first child tonight! Tanner Scott B_______ arrived weighing 7lbs 2oz by caesarean. As the labor only progressed so far and niece has a congenital heart condition, the doctor decided on a caesarean. All of these things had been discussed since early on in the pregnancy so this was not any surprising turn of events. They were prepared to have baby by either way as long as everything remained safe and healthy. Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> It's an early night for me, legs and hands hurt. So will read and rest them. LOL LOL a way of life. Praying all have a blessed day tomorrow. And may it be filled with peace, comfort, strength, guidance, healing joy and love.


And the same back to you. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Of course you have beetroot in a hamburger!


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting this again since it was at the tail end of the old KTP.
> 
> *Dates for KAP 2014 will be Oct. 3, 4 & 5th, 2014.* There will be activities each day including Fri., Oct. 3rd. Hopefully with such advance notice of the dates you will be able to arrange to be there all 3 days. Please don't stress if you can not get there until the 4th due to work commitments; there will be plenty to still do that Sat. & Sun. As promised at the first KAP there WILL be more time to just sit and knit along with other activities.
> 
> In addition,NOT REQUIRED but folks interested in making/providing something for the goodie bags need to contact me so I can make a note of what you want to contribute and make sure that this is not already being done. This will also be announced on the registration form that will go out the end of January 2014. There also will be a deadline to submit registration forms this year. I will not have a count for those making contributions until after the deadline.
> 
> Hope everyone interested will be able to attend the 2nd annual Knit-a-Palooza. Mark your calendars now and start saving those pennies for a fun weekend!


Be interesting to see what cost would be for us down under. Let' see, domestic flight to departure city, international flight, car hire, passports for those who don't have one yet, visa for then, accommodation before, during and after, food. mmm must think about this. Before anyone says anything, my curiosity would have me looking into this even if I know I canot do it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been told it is Poledra's birthday today
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Kaye
> Happy Birthday to you!


Ditto.... Happy Birthday Poledra


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning (yes it is still just morning here!) from a bright and sunny Surrey. Had a long lie in and then my neighbhour came in for a chat. 

Sending everyone big hugs and happy vibes 

Anyway here are some photos from my garden


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... Happy Birthday Poledra


And from me - HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## PurpleFi

Aran said:


> I am going to a cookout tomorrow. I could have worked on Saturday but politely declined. Nearly everyone else at my job has to work tomorrow, but not my line. I've worked enough Saturdays that I don't need the extra money right at the moment.
> 
> If you like beets, then here's a weird recipe that my friend Olwen makes. I brought it to Knit-a-palooza:
> 
> Mix together:
> 1 can of pickled beets, including the brine,
> 1 can of black olives, drained,
> 1 jar of baby kosher dill pickles, chopped; reserve the brine in case you don't have enough liquid.
> Then add whatever else you have on hand, like apples or corn or tomatoes or celery or whatever else your heart desires.


Weird is good and I like the sound of that recipe. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Don't know that I will be listening to all the cricket tonight- I'm starting to feel very tired. But then again in a couple of hours i may have got past this.
My Doggies won the football this afternoon. The opposition started off very well and scored 14 points in the first 8 minutes of the game. Then we decided that we might play as well as the oppositoion ended up with only a total of 29 fror the whole game. They looked so good to start with that I was feeling very unhopeful already. But then we did OK until the final quarter. At this stage I thought we should win but then we played really well for the last quarter and ended up with a really good win. So very happy. But it was very wet- my trousers ended up so wet that I could wring the legs out. 
David picked me up at the train station with a pair of dry trousers and we went out for tea- I had no idea when he was coming home and so had no food organised. And the point behind this info is that I had a risotto, chicken and beetroot. After allthe talk of beetroot the last couple of weeks I just had to try this one. It was enjoyable but could have sone with slightly more flavour. Pink rice was a bit offputting but I was prepared for it.

David and Vicky had been with his mother who is going into the local care facility for a months respite. We are hoping that a chance for a permanent bed will arise. Unfortunately she didn't like her first meal time and wanted to leave immediately. ANd her daughter is totally against the idea is with her till tomorrow so will be feeding her negative responses but David and Vicky just couldn't stay. So now we just hope that her attitude changes- she had come to realsie that she wanted to stay in the town she had lived in for over 55 years and this could only be done in the care facility so hopefully she will come back to this point again. And then prays that a bed will become available.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been told it is Poledra's birthday today
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Kaye
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday Kaye, hope you enjoy it. 
Today is my Daniel's birthday as well. This morning the grand daughters and I will be making him a cheese cake.


----------



## TNS

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Happy birthday Poledra


And from me too.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Be interesting to see what cost would be for us down under. Let' see, domestic flight to departure city, international flight, car hire, passports for those who don't have one yet, visa for then, accommodation before, during and after, food. mmm must think about this. Before anyone says anything, my curiosity would have me looking into this even if I know I canot do it.


And if you do find out I would love to know! Passport will be needed I think it expires next year.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday from me too Kaye.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (yes it is still just morning here!) from a bright and sunny Surrey. Had a long lie in and then my neighbhour came in for a chat.
> 
> Sending everyone big hugs and happy vibes
> 
> Anyway here are some photos from my garden


Good morning, love the bees and the flowers of course. It is always nice to have a lie in from time one.

A lovely sunny morning here after lots of rain last night.

Keeping in them with our knitting/ gardens, coffee this morning.


----------



## darowil

Yesterday I went tot he river for my wlk- and wondered why I didn't do it more often. Maybe becuase it is about the distance I normally walk, but on days I have more time it is lovely. Found swans- and I don't remember noticing before that the black swans have whit eunder there wings- until Zoe posted them last week. But yesterday I noticed that they really do. So I willpost a few photos of some of the birds I saw.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, love the bees and the flowers of course. It is always nice to have a lie in from time one.
> 
> A lovely sunny morning here after lots of rain last night.
> 
> Keeping in them with our knitting/ gardens, coffee this morning.


Now this would be good for our mascot- a frog cup. Need to see if I can knIt a frog cake sometime. 
I've posted this before but frog cakes are South Australian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frog_cake


----------



## jheiens

Today, Poledra and Southern Gal have birthdays. 

Best wishes to both of you ladies. May it be an excellent beginning for your next year with us at the Tea Party!

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Presumeably somewhere in the US, not in Europe?


Hello. How are you doing today?

General Patton was buried in Europe, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

Got this on Facebook, had to share!


----------



## NanaCaren

For those that are having a lie in this morning, I thought this was appropriate.


----------



## jheiens

Good morning, Dawn. Hope you have a great weekend. Miss your smiling face and hope to be able to visit much more with you next year at Sam's.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## melyn

if only  but never say never as my old nan used to say  lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this again since it was at the tail end of the old KTP.
> 
> *Dates for KAP 2014 will be Oct. 3, 4 & 5th, 2014.* There will be activities each day including Fri., Oct. 3rd. Hopefully with such advance notice of the dates you will be able to arrange to be there all 3 days. Please don't stress if you can not get there until the 4th due to work commitments; there will be plenty to still do that Sat. & Sun. As promised at the first KAP there WILL be more time to just sit and knit along with other activities.
> 
> Woohoo count me in, I have already penciled it in as time off at work.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Got this on Facebook, had to share!


Thanks for sharing and right back at you.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> if only  but never say never as my old nan used to say  lyn x


I tell my bunch the same thing. I always said I would never make it to London, I have been twice now.

Jessica (grand daughter) and I are making Dave's Lemon Tequila pancakes for Daniel's birthday breakfast.


----------



## wannabear

I'm just jumping in here without reading the last of the tea party we were working on, and not reading this one either. I want to forestall any trouble that might come up. 

I've said that my relationship with three of my children is very bad. Actually, I don't have a relationship with them. Yesterday my daughter Maddie got some messages on Tumblr that were very hateful, sent by 'anonymous' of course. Well, we know what kind of burr my son has under his saddle, and it was pretty obvious he had written them, to embarrass her in front of her online friends. This morning I got up to find a note from her, asking me to find a way to get his IP address because he had sent more messages in the night. She wrote the note at four . . .

Anyway, I fear he has taken steps to hack our computers, and pose as us sending messages. If a post appears from me that is rude and strange, don't believe it is from me. 

Now, back to catching up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Here's the receipt for them for those that might not have it. They are a favorite here. mmmmmmm  


Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes

Igredients:
2 tbs (30ml) Tequila
zest of one lemon
3 tbs mixed dried fruit (raisins, sultanas and currants)
4 oz (115g) self-raising flour
1 oz (30g) caster sugar (US = superfine sugar)
1 egg
3 fl. oz (85ml) milk
Method
In a small bowl, mix together the tequila, lemon zest and dried fruit, cover and leave to stand for two hours.

Make a stiff batter with the flour, sugar, egg and milk, stir in the fruit mixture and combine well.

Heat a little oil in a non-stick frying pan and drop one tablespoon of mixture at a time, fry until golden brown on both sides. Serve hot with ice cream.

Have a great weekend!
Dave


----------



## sugarsugar

For the dog owners out there... i found a pretty good site called
The Dog Training Secret.com 
There is all sorts of good info. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal happy birthday to you too.


----------



## Grankl

I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.

Sam, 
I am not a regular but I look forward to hear what is happening/weather in my home state and what tasty tidbit you have come up with this week! Please keep sharing!!!
It has been cooler in TN the last few days but pleasantly so. I am really wondering what to pack as we are doing a Boston/Canada cruise in September. This has been a very unusual summer.


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


So sorry to hear this,Sandy. Best wishes to you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

And from me too. Hope you have a very special day . 
Trisha



darowil said:


> Southern Gal happy birthday to you too.


----------



## wannabear

PurpleFi said:


> Is that the same as the purple beetroot that we have here in the UK?
> 
> I suppose I am going to have to learn American


You're learning American by the immersion method. You'll find yourself saying phrases you've seen on here, without thinking about it.

I've read about beets on sandwiches, hamburgers mostly, and just couldn't imagine it. Haven't eaten very many beets in a long time because the kids objected. They'd say that they smelled like dirt, and I'd say that they grew in the dirt, seems normal to me. Now I need to try some on a sandwich.


----------



## jknappva

I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.[/quote]

When my time comes, I hope I can pass with the dignity of your sister. I'm praying for comfort for you and the family. Please come back often.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Just got a phone call! My niece and her common law hubby had their first child tonight! Tanner Scott B_______ arrived weighing 7lbs 2oz by caesarean. As the labor only progressed so far and niece has a congenital heart condition, the doctor decided on a caesarean. All of these things had been discussed since early on in the pregnancy so this was not any surprising turn of events. They were prepared to have baby by either way as long as everything remained safe and healthy. Zoe


Congratulations to the lucky parents and Aunt Zoe. So glad everything turned out so well!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> and I can use all the butter and jelly on my toast that I want to.
> 
> sam
> 
> and the bed is all mine


Yes, and yes. And I can stay up and read all night if I want to. And eat supper/dinner at 3 pm or 8 pm or not at all, it's always MY choice now.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Happy birthday Poledra


Yes, a very happy birthday, Kaye. Are you doing anything special to celebrate or is your DH on a working run?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

5mmdpns said:


> I like the fact that I don't have to check in with anyone, nor have someone watching over me, and I can eat chicken with my fingers if I want too!! *sighs with satisfaction* I can read till all hours of the night too if I choose to! ............. love it all...... Zoe


Did somebody tell you not to eat chicken with your fingers? At home? I just don't know what to say about that!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (yes it is still just morning here!) from a bright and sunny Surrey. Had a long lie in and then my neighbhour came in for a chat.
> 
> Sending everyone big hugs and happy vibes
> 
> Anyway here are some photos from my garden


Looks so cool and inviting. Has your temperature moderated or is it still hot?
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

A very happy birthday to both Kaye and Southern Gal! May your day be filled with good blessings! eat as much birthday cake as you like, play in the bubbly, and keep on smiling! We love your posts as they delight us! Zoe 

I cant be with you to sing you a happy birthday, but, hmmmm, sending you these guys instead! lol





And I am throwing you a Lego birthday party!!!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I tell my bunch the same thing. I always said I would never make it to London, I have been twice now.
> 
> Jessica (grand daughter) and I are making Dave's Lemon Tequila pancakes for Daniel's birthday breakfast.


Oh, Yum, They sound even better than cheesecake!
Wish Daniel a happy birthday from me!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Southern Gal happy birthday to you too.


yes, I hope your birthday is wonderful!
Birthday hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might like a picture of Bride Swan since I posted pictures of the Groom Swan earlier.
She looks as if she settled down waiting for her picture to be taken.
juneK


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been told it is Poledra's birthday today
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Kaye
> Happy Birthday to you!


From me too!


----------



## KateB

dollyclaire said:


> I wonder if you could use turnip instead of beet! They are both root vegetables, perhaps just a different seasoning? Has anyone tried turnip chips before?


No, but I've cooked sweet potato chips and they're good.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Oh, Yum, They sound even better than cheesecake!
> Wish Daniel a happy birthday from me!
> JuneK


I have told him and he says' thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> No, but I've cooked sweet potato chips and they're good.


Oh my favorite chips.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks very much - I'll check to see if I can get the "Tea Party" tea brand for the KAP.



darowil said:


> Maryannes response to my email about the Tea PArty Tea (from last lweeks TP) It was from Tea Tonic. Their website is www.teatonic.com. You can go on the website and they have information about tea tonic and also all the different teas they have and stockists of the teas in the different states.
> http://www.teatonic.com this one should be live.
> 
> .


----------



## Kathleendoris

I missed that it was Southern Girl's birthday when I posted before. Happy Birthday from me. I hope it is a good one.


----------



## wannabear

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye. Roar like a lion all day. Be the Leo we know you are.
> 
> Trish


I second this! Great idea!


----------



## Spider

Good morning all, just having coffee before I get ready for work.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday Poledra and Southern Girl. I hope your day is extra special.


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> Did somebody tell you not to eat chicken with your fingers? At home? I just don't know what to say about that!


My Gran (whom I seem to quote regularly on here, think it's an age thing! :roll: ) used to say, "It was done in the best of circles!"


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning once again. I just opened a "*Parade" of saroj's criss cross scarves*.

It is a wonderful Parade as she also taught a hat, fingerless gloves and a head band - the pictures are starting to arrive there so keep an eye open on it for the next few days. Some wonderful projects!


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday, Southern Gal! I hope you have many more and that today is really special ! Have a wonderful birthday


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can now start my Saturday; I'm caught up on both last week's and this week's KTP!! It won't take long to get behind again, though.

Happy Birthday to Poledra and Southern Gal - hope it's a wonderful day!! Happy Anniversary, Gottastch and hope you enjoy your getaway...prayers continuing.

Sandy, so sad to hear about the loss of your home---wishing better days ahead and that this may be the start of a brand new and exciting adventure.

Sam - have a wonderful time at the wedding and wish them many happy years. And, we love you for being you; you don't short-change the KTP or anyone in your life.

Shirley - as always, love your work...so beautiful. PurpleFi, waiting to see a picture of the new purse.

Gwen - glad to hear they caught the culprits..even if new credit cards, etc. are already on their way, it's a comfort to know that the old ones are out of circulation. Also some comfort to know that keys, etc. may have been recovered. I hope they are duly punished. I have marked the dates for the KAP....hope that coincides with when our UK friends are here on their visit.

Kathy - good to have you back with us; safe travels.

Aran and all other beet lovers - I'm trying to get more beets into my diet and now I have two new ways...Aran, your salad and also to put them in burgers -- I'm assuming they are mixed in with the meat rather than as a slice?

KatyNora So sad to hear of your sister's passing - love the self-authored obituary and wonderful idea to sing Row Row Row Your Boat.

LadyBecket - welcome back...so good to see you and your lovely avatar.

Time to get my day going with putting the roast beef in and assembling ingredients for pop overs (Yorkshire pudding) for our British type meal today.

Good day to all.


----------



## KateB

Sandy - So sorry to hear about the situation you find yourself in with your house. Hope things improve for you soonest.
Zoe - Congratulations on the new great-nephew!
Katynora - Such sad news about your sister. I read the obituary that she wrote with tears in my eyes, what a strong, upbeat person she was.
Darowil - Great photos, especially like the pelican!
Southern Gal - Happy Birthday Donna!
June K - What a beautiful swan!
Gottastch - Happy anniversary!

Thanks for all the good wishes for our Ruby Wedding which we celebrated last Saturday in Majorca. We had a great holiday and one of the highlights was a trip to the west of the island to Port de Soller where we took a tram to Soller then a train to Palma. Both the tram and the train have been running since the early 1900's and it is the original rolling stock which is still in use.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like a wonderful anniversary trip--congrats again.



KateB said:


> Sandy - so sorry to hear about the situation you find yourself in with your house. Hope things improve for you soonest.
> Zoe - Congratulations on the new great-nephew!
> From me too!
> 
> Katynora - Such sad news about your sister. I read the obituary that she wrote with tears in my eyes, what a strong, upbeat person she was.
> Darowil - great photos, especially like the pelican!
> Southern Gal - Happy Birthday Donna!
> June K - what a beautiful swan!
> love seeing the Bride Swan - she sure does look like she's posing.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for our Ruby Wedding which we celebrated last Saturday in Majorca. We had a great holiday and one of the highlights was a trip to the west of the island to Port de Soller where we took a tram to Soller then a train to Palma. Both the tram and the train have been running since the early 1900's and it is the original rolling stock which is still in use.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Aran and all other beet lovers - I'm trying to get more beets into my diet and now I have two new ways...Aran, your salad and also to put them in burgers -- I'm assuming they are mixed in with the meat rather than as a slice?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> No, I have it as a slice (or two!) on top of the burger.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Regular boiled or the pickled ones?

I made some juice from some beets I purchased at the farmer's market and froze it into cubes - I've been using those in stews, soups, tomato dishes, and mixed with some other juices for my breakfast drink. I thought I could add a cube to the hamburger meat for the burgers and meat loaf...worth a try.



KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aran and all other beet lovers - I'm trying to get more beets into my diet and now I have two new ways...Aran, your salad and also to put them in burgers -- I'm assuming they are mixed in with the meat rather than as a slice?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> No, I have it as a slice (or two!) on top of the burger.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Regular boiled or the pickled ones?
> 
> I made some juice from some beets I purchased at the farmer's market and froze it into cubes - I've been using those in stews, soups, tomato dishes, and mixed with some other juices for my breakfast drink. I thought I could add a cube to the hamburger meat for the burgers and meat loaf...worth a try.


The pickled red beetroot. My dad used to love beetroot and my elder son called it 'Papa's reetboof ' so reetboof it is in our house to this day!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> .


Sam, don't you ever put yourself down!!! I enjoyed Dave but you bring a very different atmosphere to the KTP. And I enjoy every opening you have each week. 
Best wishes to your grand-daughter on her very special day. You'll have to let us know how the do-nuts were served and with what beverage!
I usually crochet my afghans and except for a couple that were square joined as you worked, I always did squares that I could join later since it's usually very heavy. I knitted a baby blanket once and I didn't think I'd ever finish it...it was one piece but much smaller than an afghan. You'll have to let us know what stitch you decide to use.
And I agree with you...supermarkets are way too cool. But I guess it's just you and me. I'm usually wearing a jacket when others are in sleeveless blouses and tee-shirts.
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

I have a jacket I keep in the car for just such occasions! The stores are always so cold in the summer and restaurants I always take my jacket in so its handy if I need it!


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> I hear you Sam! I married twice and I wont be doing that again while on this earth! I am happy by myself and much more content with my own peace of mind rather than having another's piece of mind! (note the spellings as they are not errors!) Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> Say does anyone get a funny message when they go to the days of the year thingy at this web site? I had posted this a while back. Just thought I would check with the KTP. Zoe
> http://www.daysoftheyear.com/


No funny messages unless you mean that Monday is underwear day?!


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> Say does anyone get a funny message when they go to the days of the year thingy at this web site? I had posted this a while back. Just thought I would check with the KTP. Zoe
> http://www.daysoftheyear.com/


No funny messages unless you mean that Monday is underwear day?!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> No funny messages unless you mean that Monday is underwear day?!


lol, would that be the thermal knit underwear? hahah, Monday is our civic holiday here in Canada -- first Monday in August! Zoe


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I only married once and that was enough. I've almost been widowed as long as I was married.
> JuneK


I was not married to the father of my kids though we were together for 10 horrible years, DH and I got married when I was 39 and had been together for 11 at that point(all of which have thankfully been wonderful). I have to say that I dont think I would be interested in living with anyone again, married or not. Its a lot of work, its hard to find someone willing to put the work into it as much as you, God forbid anything were to happen to DH there isnt any replacing him and I think I could be content on my own.


----------



## Pup lover

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


Good luck with your sale and finding a new place to live. If I were closer would come check it out, I love yard sales!


----------



## Ranger

Sam ,have a wonderful time at the wedding!
I'm with you on our weather! We live in nw PA and there's definitely a fall nip in the air prematurely!


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone 10:30am here and I just caught up on the tp

Sandy so sorry to hear of your home.
Katynora my thoughts are with you
Happy Birthday to Poledra and SouthernGirl
NanaCaren that recipe sounds amazing.
5mm are you doing anything special for your long weekend? I have to work.


----------



## Pontuf

happy birthday southern gal!

XO


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYE!

XO


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY WEDDING DAY SAM!
Hope you are having blue skies and nice temps.


----------



## Poledra65

KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.
> 
> I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


Hugs to keep you through it all. You sister sounds to have been a beautiful person, who cared greatly for those around her.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Just got a phone call! My niece and her common law hubby had their first child tonight! Tanner Scott B_______ arrived weighing 7lbs 2oz by caesarean. As the labor only progressed so far and niece has a congenital heart condition, the doctor decided on a caesarean. All of these things had been discussed since early on in the pregnancy so this was not any surprising turn of events. They were prepared to have baby by either way as long as everything remained safe and healthy. Zoe


Congratulations on the new addition Zoe!! Wonderful and so glad all went according to plan. Welcome to the world Tanner Scott. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> Just got a phone call! My niece and her common law hubby had their first child tonight! Tanner Scott B_______ arrived weighing 7lbs 2oz by caesarean. As the labor only progressed so far and niece has a congenital heart condition, the doctor decided on a caesarean. All of these things had been discussed since early on in the pregnancy so this was not any surprising turn of events. They were prepared to have baby by either way as long as everything remained safe and healthy. Zoe


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris -- I hope you will post your beautiful criss cross scarf here on the TP too- (it is lovely)

It is now on the Parade in Pictures, everyone but I think she should show it off here!


----------



## Pontuf

Sandy, my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry . My thoughts and prayers are with you. Have a successful day today. We are all there with you.

XO


----------



## gagesmom

I saw it too and I agree with you


Designer1234 said:


> Kathleendoris -- I hope you will post your beautiful criss cross scarf here on the TP too- (it is lovely)
> 
> It is now on the Parade in Pictures, everyone but I think she should show it off here!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I can hardly wait to see - I don't think they will cut or dunk - they seemed to have forgone all wedding traditions which I guess is fine for them. there will be no flowers except for the attendents - there are no decorations for the reception. I has seemed to me that this wedding is just kind of thrown together - no one knowing quite what to do - I doubt if anyone read anything on weddings. regardless - they will be just as married and if they are happy who am I to question.
> 
> sam


Well, on the bright side, hopefully they saved a lot of money this way for a wonderful honeymoon or for their future. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

absolutely gorgeous!! amazing the colours that nature produces



Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from Kaikoura- this time 'rough seas'
> And yes, the colours will be accurate!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> you are to bring him along - we will teach him to knit - something to do when he has put in his hours to drive.
> 
> sam


LOL!! Okay Sam you can tackle that one. lol, I keep suggesting it, but so far he isn't picking up any sticks and string unless it's got a hook at the end to catch a fish. lol


----------



## Pontuf

Katy Nora. We are all with you today standing next to you, behind you, holding your hand, giving you hugs...

Your sister was a very special person and a beautiful writer. Her goodbye is a gift to you, her family ,all her friends and people she as touched.
What a beautiful special soul. She will always be with you.


----------



## Designer1234

I am fortunate to have a very happy marriage (58 years) but I also know that he does everything he can to make life good for us. I know I would not live in misery with anyone -- and I also know that I would be okay if I had lived alone my whole life. I am just so fortunate that I met him and it has worked so well. Mind you - we have had our rough times - many of them but we always both knew that we were with the right person. I am so lucky - as we only knew each other less than a week when we decided to get married. pure luck, that part of it - hard work for the first few years and now it is smooth 90% of the time. Not everyone is as fortunate and i thank my lucky stars every day.

His greatest gift to me was to let me be me -- I admit when he was with the Paramedics I enjoyed when he was on days and night shifts as I had a ball with my girlfriends- shopping, visiting etc. When he retired it was a change and we both had to learn to live 24 hours together-- One thing I have a workshop room (second bedroom of our condo) so we can each watch our own programs and I can do my 'thing'. 

I agree with Zoe though -- if I wasn't this happy I would prefer to live alone. I am just extremely lucky and thankful. Sounds like pup 'lucked out ' on her second one. so many different types of relationships some okay, some not.

by the way- speaking of weddings-- it was just Pat and I at the church manse with a stranger for the preacher- in a city I didn't know - in Barrie Ontario as Pat was stationed there at Camp Borden with one couple who I didn't know standing up for us (his best buddy and wife). We walked to the Manse got married -- that is another story. I never regretted not having a big wedding 

-started off in a bed sitting room about l0 - 12 ft square in a private house ( no apartments because of the huge number of army families) with a hot plate and 2'x2' table - two chairs and a bed -- I put a lace table cloth over his Barrack Box ( which they carried all their gear in when they travelled) and kept a vase filled with flowers. We lived in the house of a wonderful Italian family who adopted us -- we drove back 4 years ago and the house is still standing in Allandale (part of Barrie). memories.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from Kaikoura- this time 'rough seas'
> And yes, the colours will be accurate!


Gorgeous Julie!!


----------



## Pup lover

KatyNora prayers and thoughts with you and your family. I like the song your sister picked out, I agree with the sentiment. A dear friend of ours who passed many years ago from esophageal (sp?) cancer picked Puff the Magic Dragon to be played, very moving.


----------



## Pontuf

Congratulaions Zoe! Pictures?


----------



## Pontuf

GREAT pictures Kate!



KateB said:


> Sandy - So sorry to hear about the situation you find yourself in with your house. Hope things improve for you soonest.
> Zoe - Congratulations on the new great-nephew!
> Katynora - Such sad news about your sister. I read the obituary that she wrote with tears in my eyes, what a strong, upbeat person she was.
> Darowil - Great photos, especially like the pelican!
> Southern Gal - Happy Birthday Donna!
> June K - What a beautiful swan!
> Gottastch - Happy anniversary!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for our Ruby Wedding which we celebrated last Saturday in Majorca. We had a great holiday and one of the highlights was a trip to the west of the island to Port de Soller where we took a tram to Soller then a train to Palma. Both the tram and the train have been running since the early 1900's and it is the original rolling stock which is still in use.


----------



## Pontuf

amazing picture June!
I just love your swan pictures and story
Such a treat!



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a picture of Bride Swan since I posted pictures of the Groom Swan earlier.
> She looks as if she settled down waiting for her picture to be taken.
> juneK


----------



## Pontuf

I LOVE IT!



XO



Pup lover said:


> Got this on Facebook, had to share!


----------



## Pup lover

Good morning Joy! Your face comes to my mind whenever I read your posts and every time I think of you (which is fairly often). I too am looking forward to being able to spend more time visiting with you. I have it on my calendar and DH says he may come too!



jheiens said:


> Good morning, Dawn. Hope you have a great weekend. Miss your smiling face and hope to be able to visit much more with you next year at Sam's.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

*FYI* One of the activities for the 2014 KAP is to suggest and vote on a name for the mascot so don't get attached to any name yet. At the KAP we will make suggestions and then vote.  Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes!! I love you all. 
And Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD, hope she has a wonderful day also. Yes we Leo's are a special lot. lololol...it could be special good or special bad, just depends on the day. lolol...


----------



## Pup lover

Yay!! Only 1 egg I can do these, thanks Caren!! (and Dave)



NanaCaren said:


> Here's the receipt for them for those that might not have it. They are a favorite here. mmmmmmm
> 
> Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes
> 
> Igredients:
> 2 tbs (30ml) Tequila
> zest of one lemon
> 3 tbs mixed dried fruit (raisins, sultanas and currants)
> 4 oz (115g) self-raising flour
> 1 oz (30g) caster sugar (US = superfine sugar)
> 1 egg
> 3 fl. oz (85ml) milk
> Method
> In a small bowl, mix together the tequila, lemon zest and dried fruit, cover and leave to stand for two hours.
> 
> Make a stiff batter with the flour, sugar, egg and milk, stir in the fruit mixture and combine well.
> 
> Heat a little oil in a non-stick frying pan and drop one tablespoon of mixture at a time, fry until golden brown on both sides. Serve hot with ice cream.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Dave


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Be interesting to see what cost would be for us down under. Let' see, domestic flight to departure city, international flight, car hire, passports for those who don't have one yet, visa for then, accommodation before, during and after, food. mmm must think about this. Before anyone says anything, my curiosity would have me looking into this even if I know I canot do it.


I would too, it's too much fun to play with the researching of it and the numbers just to find the answer. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

So do we wear our underwear as outwear???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Pup lover said:


> No funny messages unless you mean that Monday is underwear day?!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

Great pictures! Such a treat!
Thanks!



darowil said:


> Yesterday I went tot he river for my wlk- and wondered why I didn't do it more often. Maybe becuase it is about the distance I normally walk, but on days I have more time it is lovely. Found swans- and I don't remember noticing before that the black swans have whit eunder there wings- until Zoe posted them last week. But yesterday I noticed that they really do. So I willpost a few photos of some of the birds I saw.


----------



## Pup lover

Yesterday before DH and I left for Bloomington, Directv has a new channel called the dog channel. Supposedly their programing is for dogs who are alone and it is supposed to help "entertain" your dog so they dont destroy stuff or get bored or lonely. OUrs thought so much of it (yes, we left it on for them as its free for two weeks, I'm not paying for that) they were upstairs on the couch waiting for us to get home! lol


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes for our Ruby Wedding which we celebrated last Saturday in Majorca. We had a great holiday and one of the highlights was a trip to the west of the island to Port de Soller where we took a tram to Soller then a train to Palma. Both the tram and the train have been running since the early 1900's and it is the original rolling stock which is still in use.


What a wonderful anniversary -- I applaud you both!

It sounds like you enjoyed yourself so much. Thanks for posting the pictures! Which year is the Ruby anniversary?


----------



## Pup lover

Grankl said:


> Sam,
> I am not a regular but I look forward to hear what is happening/weather in my home state and what tasty tidbit you have come up with this week! Please keep sharing!!!
> It has been cooler in TN the last few days but pleasantly so. I am really wondering what to pack as we are doing a Boston/Canada cruise in September. This has been a very unusual summer.


Nice to see you again Grankl, and thank you soo much for mentioning your cruise!! My mom is always looking for ideas for trips for us and that cruise sounds fantastic! Will be showing her that tonight!


----------



## Pup lover

ok why is my computer posting everything twice all the sudden?


----------



## Pup lover

wannabear said:


> You're learning American by the immersion method. You'll find yourself saying phrases you've seen on here, without thinking about it.
> 
> I've read about beets on sandwiches, hamburgers mostly, and just couldn't imagine it. Haven't eaten very many beets in a long time because the kids objected. They'd say that they smelled like dirt, and I'd say that they grew in the dirt, seems normal to me. Now I need to try some on a sandwich.


DH wont eat them says they taste like dirt. Thats fine by me, more for me that way! ;-)


----------



## Pup lover

another Gwenie


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> What a wonderful anniversary -- I applaud you both!
> 
> It sounds like you enjoyed yourself so much. Thanks for posting the pictures! Which year is the Ruby anniversary?


It's 40 years - but I don't know quite when it happened, it doesn't feel like 40 years!


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Kaye!!!! Wishing you many, many more!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes!! I love you all.
> And Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD, hope she has a wonderful day also. Yes we Leo's are a special lot. lololol...it could be special good or special bad, just depends on the day. lolol...


----------



## Pontuf

LOL



Pup lover said:


> Yesterday before DH and I left for Bloomington, Directv has a new channel called the dog channel. Supposedly their programing is for dogs who are alone and it is supposed to help "entertain" your dog so they dont destroy stuff or get bored or lonely. OUrs thought so much of it (yes, we left it on for them as its free for two weeks, I'm not paying for that) they were upstairs on the couch waiting for us to get home! lol


----------



## KateB

Wow, puplover, a double Gwennie! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

Both are beautiful birds!



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a picture of Bride Swan since I posted pictures of the Groom Swan earlier.
> She looks as if she settled down waiting for her picture to be taken.
> juneK


----------



## Pup lover

gggrrr sorry!


----------



## Pontuf

I am sure there will be a frog involved!

LOL



Gweniepooh said:


> *FYI* One of the activities for the 2014 KAP is to suggest and vote on a name for the mascot so don't get attached to any name yet. At the KAP we will make suggestions and then vote.  Hugs!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I watched a tv promotion for this. How funny! I've left the tv on for the dogs so they hear voices but to pay (I think it is $4 a month) so my dog can or can not watch tv....don't think so. But then mine can go in and out at will so they don't get bored in the house. Maybe a thought to apartment dwellers/city dwellers. Still think it is soooooo funny.


Pup lover said:


> Yesterday before DH and I left for Bloomington, Directv has a new channel called the dog channel. Supposedly their programing is for dogs who are alone and it is supposed to help "entertain" your dog so they dont destroy stuff or get bored or lonely. OUrs thought so much of it (yes, we left it on for them as its free for two weeks, I'm not paying for that) they were upstairs on the couch waiting for us to get home! lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

You must have missed the post...nanacaren is knitting a frog w/teacup for our mascot and cmaliza is making a bag/box for him to travel in.



Pontuf said:


> I am sure there will be a frog involved!
> 
> LOL


----------



## Pup lover

I always have a jar of pickled beets in the fridge and I enjoy them roasted out of the garden or even a can occasionally heated up with salt. I also add cold roasted beet sticks to salads!



KateB said:


> The pickled red beetroot. My dad used to love beetroot and my elder son called it 'Papa's reetboof ' so reetboof it is in our house to this day!


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> I watched a tv promotion for this. How funny! I've left the tv on for the dogs so they hear voices but to pay (I think it is $4 a month) so my dog can or can not watch tv....don't think so. But then mine can go in and out at will so they don't get bored in the house. Maybe a thought to apartment dwellers/city dwellers. Still think it is soooooo funny.


What I saw looked more like cat tv to me there was a pin wheel on the tv spinning, lol. Speaking of pinwheels, saw some at JoAnns the other day, $7.99 for a pin wheel, crazy!! They are fun but thats a bit much for some plastic and a wooden stick!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Looks like I'm rubbing off on you Puplover....LOL


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> When you pop up to mine for a sisterly visit we shall have all sorts of escapades and yes, a picnic with finger lickin chicken. Nope, not even bringing plates or forks. Gonna eat right out of the roaster. hmmm, may bring a bag for garbage, I mean, we do have to have wipes right? hahahah, yup! oh, don't tell C and your Mom what I am planning cause they will want me to bring forks to the picnic. We can have our lemon aide or whatever drink you want. And then go dip in the lake at the beach! hahaha, ....... and a good time was had by all............. Zoe


That sounds wonderful!!!! I'll have the lemonade please and a swim in the lake would be devine :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

I looked at them all this morning, they are all wonderful, maybe someday my list will be small enough I can do a work shop.



Designer1234 said:


> Kathleendoris -- I hope you will post your beautiful criss cross scarf here on the TP too- (it is lovely)
> 
> It is now on the Parade in Pictures, everyone but I think she should show it off here!


----------



## Pup lover

again


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> hahhahaha, Patches, you can join our picnic, but the chicken _ is_ fingerfood!  Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Looks like I'm rubbing off on you Puplover....LOL


Big time!!.................I was sooo tempted to post this twice! :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday Kaye, hope your day is a special one! Love the pictures of lions that you shared



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes!! I love you all.
> And Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD, hope she has a wonderful day also. Yes we Leo's are a special lot. lololol...it could be special good or special bad, just depends on the day. lolol...


----------



## Pontuf

OH I MISSED THIS! HOW PERFECT,!
Where can i see this or can someone repost?



Gweniepooh said:


> You must have missed the post...nanacaren is knitting a frog w/teacup for our mascot and cmaliza is making a bag/box for him to travel in.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Looks like I'm rubbing off on you Puplover....LOL


Yes, dont know why my computer started doing that all of the sudden,  :shock:


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> OH I MISSED THIS! HOW PERFECT,!
> Where can i see this or can someone repost?


Hi Pontuf!! No pictures yet, just the idea. Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Pup lover

Using my computer instead of Kindle for a change, will go back to kindle so I quit double posting! The breeze is blowing in the scent of my basil so I guess the universe is telling me to get off my butt and get busy cooking! Hope you all have a great day. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## nittergma

Sam, I love your openings! Always recipes and interesting tips. I know we all love it when you talk about your family! And best wishes to your GD in her marriage!


----------



## Gweniepooh

She hasn't made it yet silly.....LOL Now you MUST attend....Oct. 3,4,5, 2014! Registration forms will go out end of Jan. 2014. Shall I go ahead and put you on a mailing list???
quote=Pontuf]OH I MISSED THIS! HOW PERFECT,!
Where can i see this or can someone repost?[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday Southern Gal! Have a fabulous day!


----------



## Marianne818

KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.
> 
> I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


KatyNora, my heart and prayers are with you and yours during this time. I would say in mourning but after reading her obituary I'd say she wouldn't want anyone to mourn her passing but to celebrate her life. She seemed the type of person that I would have had a close friendship with, love her attitude about life and the acceptance of her short time here in her physical being. She will be one of the brightest stars in the night sky, always shinning brightly to show her continuing love for her friends and family. Take care my friend, know this "family" is here whenever you need us for as a whole we are one and when one is hurting we band together to offer up, to send healing lights and strength to endure and bring peace to your hearts. 
Hugs and loves my sister of my heart..
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Just got a phone call! My niece and her common law hubby had their first child tonight! Tanner Scott B_______ arrived weighing 7lbs 2oz by caesarean. As the labor only progressed so far and niece has a congenital heart condition, the doctor decided on a caesarean. All of these things had been discussed since early on in the pregnancy so this was not any surprising turn of events. They were prepared to have baby by either way as long as everything remained safe and healthy. Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

OH. Sorry...... This is a fabulous idea! I LOVE IT!
Cant wait to see it finished

XO



Pup lover said:


> Hi Pontuf!! No pictures yet, just the idea. Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Pontuf

OH YES GWEN,

i'm in if AZ Sticks is coming too!

XO



Gweniepooh said:


> She hasn't made it yet silly.....LOL Now you MUST attend....Oct. 3,4,5, 2014! Registration forms will go out end of Jan. 2014. Shall I go ahead and put you on a mailing list???
> quote=Pontuf]OH I MISSED THIS! HOW PERFECT,!
> Where can i see this or can someone repost?


[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818

Patches39 said:


> It's an early night for me, legs and hands hurt. So will read and rest them. LOL LOL a way of life. Praying all have a blessed day tomorrow. And may it be filled with peace, comfort, strength, guidance, healing joy and love.


Hope you woke this morning feeling much better!! Take it easy today and know we keep you surrounded with angel wings always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

KatyNora, hugs to you and may you find comfort in your memories.



thewren said:


> I can hardly wait to see - I don't think they will cut or dunk - they seemed to have forgone all wedding traditions which I guess is fine for them. there will be no flowers except for the attendents - there are no decorations for the reception. I has seemed to me that this wedding is just kind of thrown together - no one knowing quite what to do - I doubt if anyone read anything on weddings. regardless - they will be just as married and if they are happy who am I to question.
> 
> sam


Sam, my husband and I were married at the VA Chapel by the priest there on his lunch hour! We had two guests and no cake and the only flowers were my bouquet. I never cared about the wedding--I wanted a marriage. And if they have what they want, that's the most important thing. Have a great time!

Wonderful news about the new baby.

LOTS of pages since I went away from here last night!


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> and I can use all the butter and jelly on my toast that I want to.
> 
> sam
> 
> and the bed is all mine


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (what space on the bed that the furbabies allow you to share that is) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye. Roar like a lion all day. Be the Leo we know you are.
> 
> Trish


Ditto! Today is a great day for birthdays (my oldest DD is today too).


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from Kaikoura- this time 'rough seas'
> And yes, the colours will be accurate!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Southern Gal

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> i have said this before, prob. had dave still been leading the pac i prob. would have moved on, nothing against him and i agree he was a smart cookie, just rather stuffy and i didn't like the air of intolerance i sensed. too much like a passed girlfriends husband who liked playing mind games and was a very intolerant of those he deemed not as smart as he. so i was not happy with some of the things said and i also felt it was a matter of time before he moved on, he was busy in his life. soooooo i am really happy sam that you kept on in your tradition, it feels more down home, not stuffy and real with real folks talking real life. nothing is too insignificant to discuss. there are a lot of caring folks on here and you sir are no slouch, you have lived a very real life that is interesting and i now feel like this is a good fit for me. so carry on.
> so its raining cats and dogs here, and i guess it knocks out yard work for us  ok, so i am the big 60 today...........yes get the gasps over with and move on. wow... 60, how did i get here:shock: we were supposed to celebrate last nite with some close friends and it got postponed due to other issues with others, so we think tonight we are going to get together. we are fixing chicken fajitas and all the fixings to go with it. and my cousin has fixed a pinapple upside down cake for me, love them, since my sister has passed, i haven't had one. she always fixed her alfred one and then did me one in a small tiny iron skillet, kinda a one person cake, soooo good.i said were she still alive she would have waken me early this morn, as she always did who evers birthday it was and sang loudly and off key to them. just to agravate, i miss that.  ok, not gonna be gloomy gus, i am the big 60 deal with it, she says to self :!:
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... Happy Birthday Poledra


I will add my wishes also.. let's sing another round and add

"And Many Moreeeeeeeeee" :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye, hope you enjoy it.
> Today is my Daniel's birthday as well. This morning the grand daughters and I will be making him a cheese cake.


Happy Birthday to Daniel!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Yesterday I went tot he river for my wlk- and wondered why I didn't do it more often. Maybe becuase it is about the distance I normally walk, but on days I have more time it is lovely. Found swans- and I don't remember noticing before that the black swans have whit eunder there wings- until Zoe posted them last week. But yesterday I noticed that they really do. So I willpost a few photos of some of the birds I saw.


Nice pictures for sure!!! We don't have swans in this area or at least I've never seen them here.. but we have lot's of geese and ducks.. I love watching them!


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Now this would be good for our mascot- a frog cup. Need to see if I can knIt a frog cake sometime.
> I've posted this before but frog cakes are South Australian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frog_cake


I love this!!! Too cute!!


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> Got this on Facebook, had to share!


AMEN :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> For those that are having a lie in this morning, I thought this was appropriate.


ROFL


----------



## Miss Pam

KateB said:


> Sam, don't ever feel that you fall short in any way on the KTP!!! :roll: You do a great job and I know we all look forward to your opening post every week. :thumbup:
> I hope you have a great day at your GD's wedding tomorrow.


I completely agree! You do a fabulous job!


----------



## Pontuf

I totally agree with you regarding Dave.

HAPPY 60th !

i hit that mark last fall.

60 is the new 40!

HAVE A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY. And a great weekend! And a great year ahead!

XO

quote=Southern Gal]


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> i have said this before, prob. had dave still been leading the pac i prob. would have moved on, nothing against him and i agree he was a smart cookie, just rather stuffy and i didn't like the air of intolerance i sensed. too much like a passed girlfriends husband who liked playing mind games and was a very intolerant of those he deemed not as smart as he. so i was not happy with some of the things said and i also felt it was a matter of time before he moved on, he was busy in his life. soooooo i am really happy sam that you kept on in your tradition, it feels more down home, not stuffy and real with real folks talking real life. nothing is too insignificant to discuss. there are a lot of caring folks on here and you sir are no slouch, you have lived a very real life that is interesting and i now feel like this is a good fit for me. so carry on.
> so its raining cats and dogs here, and i guess it knocks out yard work for us  ok, so i am the big 60 today...........yes get the gasps over with and move on. wow... 60, how did i get here:shock: we were supposed to celebrate last nite with some close friends and it got postponed due to other issues with others, so we think tonight we are going to get together. we are fixing chicken fajitas and all the fixings to go with it. and my cousin has fixed a pinapple upside down cake for me, love them, since my sister has passed, i haven't had one. she always fixed her alfred one and then did me one in a small tiny iron skillet, kinda a one person cake, soooo good.i said were she still alive she would have waken me early this morn, as she always did who evers birthday it was and sang loudly and off key to them. just to agravate, i miss that.  ok, not gonna be gloomy gus, i am the big 60 deal with it, she says to self :!:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> amazing picture June!
> I just love your swan pictures and story
> Such a treat!


I look forward to my sister's blog and FB pictures. She always has beautiful pictures and leads an interesting life. I'm happy to share her beautiful pictures.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye, hope you enjoy it.
> Today is my Daniel's birthday as well. This morning the grand daughters and I will be making him a cheese cake.


Thank you! Happy Birthday to Daniel!! Oh yummm...


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> Anyway, I fear he has taken steps to hack our computers, and pose as us sending messages. If a post appears from me that is rude and strange, don't believe it is from me.


One thing to do right away is change your passwords--don't have the computer save them, either. That can help as a first defense. I never understand why people will go out of their way to act ugly toward others. What a waste of energy that could be put toward good. I'm sorry you have been going through this!

And a happy birthday to Daniel and SouthernGal, too!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> A very happy birthday to both Kaye and Southern Gal! May your day be filled with good blessings! eat as much birthday cake as you like, play in the bubbly, and keep on smiling! We love your posts as they delight us! Zoe
> 
> I cant be with you to sing you a happy birthday, but, hmmmm, sending you these guys instead! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am throwing you a Lego birthday party!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful Zoe!!!!! Happy Birthday to Kaye and Southern Gal! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Designer1234 said:


> Kathleendoris -- I hope you will post your beautiful criss cross scarf here on the TP too- (it is lovely)
> 
> It is now on the Parade in Pictures, everyone but I think she should show it off here!


 It really is a much simpler project than it might at first appear, but will certainly impress the non-knitters on your gift list!


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes!! I love you all.
> And Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD, hope she has a wonderful day also. Yes we Leo's are a special lot. lololol...it could be special good or special bad, just depends on the day. lolol...


ROFL... that was me in my younger years for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Wow!! Lots of celebrating today. Happy Birthday to Poledra, Southern Gal, Daniel and Sorlenna's DD. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> I always have a jar of pickled beets in the fridge and I enjoy them roasted out of the garden or even a can occasionally heated up with salt. I also add cold roasted beet sticks to salads!


I love ice cold pickled beets. Not to fond of beets served warm though, will eat them but not by choice.. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> DH wont eat them says they taste like dirt. Thats fine by me, more for me that way! ;-)


So...he doesn't know that all his food comes from the dirt? LOL

I want to try that salad Aran posted. Love olives too!


----------



## judyr

WOW - good to know on the use of onions. Did not know it would help with bee stings and acme. I have bookmarked this page so in case this ever comes up, Dr thewren is in!!! Thanks for the info and thank you for all your recipes and insight! My granddaughter teaches ballet up in Fort Wayne. And I agree that our weather is not August but it is better than what we had last year. Keep up the good work, I enjoy reading you and look forward to Saturdays.


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> One thing to do right away is change your passwords--don't have the computer save them, either. That can help as a first defense. I never understand why people will go out of their way to act ugly toward others. What a waste of energy that could be put toward good. I'm sorry you have been going through this!
> 
> And a happy birthday to Daniel and SouthernGal, too!


Happy Birthday to your DD also Sorlenna :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

purl2diva said:


> KatyNora,
> 
> I loved your sister's writing. What a wonderful legacy / memory for all of you to have. I hope her acceptance of her death has made it somewhat easier for those of you who are left. My DD also received care at Swedish. We were thankful for all they did for her.
> 
> Blessings to you as you say your final goodbye.


i loved reading the words from your sisters obit. sounded like a wonderful person and a person who had a very full life. i also lost a sister who was 13 months older than i, on april 18th, she would have been 61 july 16, i said this morn, as i turn 60 today, were she alive i would have been awaken early with the hideous singing voice she had to happy birthday, she did this to all and would just crack up as she did this. that was her whack sense of humor. she had a full life as yours did and lived her life to the fullest. although i didn't agree with some of it, it was hers to live and the last 13 yrs spent it with the love of her life. bless your family as you celebrate her life, as you are doing, we too had a great memorial service for jade. blessings to your family.


----------



## Marianne818

Kathleendoris said:


> It really is a much simpler project than it might at first appear, but will certainly impress the non-knitters on your gift list!


Okay.. I need this pattern.. wow!! Please share where to find it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If it was a workshop I totally missed it.. darn, darn double darn :-( :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Today, Poledra and Southern Gal have birthdays.
> 
> Best wishes to both of you ladies. May it be an excellent beginning for your next year with us at the Tea Party!
> 
> Hugs, Ohio Joy


Donna obviously is not on Skype- which is how come I did not know of her birthday when I first posted- but a very sincere birthday wish, Southern Gal,
Happy birthday to you!
(A problem of going to bed before the digest came out- and sleeping later than usual)


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sandy, so sorry that you are losing your house. I hope you raise lots of money with your sale. Best of luck in finding a new living arrangement.

KatyNora, your sister was a remarkable person. I know you will miss her, but her spirit will always be with you. What a great idea to sing "Row, row, row your boat" at the end of her service - I think I'm going to have to do something similar when my time comes. I want people to celebrate my life, not be sad. Told my daughters to take away everyone's keys and have a party!

Love and prayers for both of you, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Hello. How are you doing today?
> 
> General Patton was buried in Europe, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


sorry for the ignorance, but who is General Patton? And what role did he play in which war. Know if it had been Rommel or Montgomery, or even Eisenhower I might have known- I don't particularly follow war.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I'm just jumping in here without reading the last of the tea party we were working on, and not reading this one either. I want to forestall any trouble that might come up.
> 
> I've said that my relationship with three of my children is very bad. Actually, I don't have a relationship with them. Yesterday my daughter Maddie got some messages on Tumblr that were very hateful, sent by 'anonymous' of course. Well, we know what kind of burr my son has under his saddle, and it was pretty obvious he had written them, to embarrass her in front of her online friends. This morning I got up to find a note from her, asking me to find a way to get his IP address because he had sent more messages in the night. She wrote the note at four . . .
> 
> Anyway, I fear he has taken steps to hack our computers, and pose as us sending messages. If a post appears from me that is rude and strange, don't believe it is from me.
> 
> Now, back to catching up.


Take care, dear- horrible to feel under threat like that!


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday Southern Gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope it's a great one!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. I need this pattern.. wow!! Please share where to find it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If it was a workshop I totally missed it.. darn, darn double darn :-( :-(


Marianne-- it is still open. go to the link below any of my posts and click on #32 zig zag scarf with Saroj. I believe you can still start. she is a fantastic teacher.check out the "Parade' at the link I posted this morning

here it is for you! her class is wonderful.

It is not a difficult scarf from the sounds of things

Parade address:

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189761-1.html*


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> For those that are having a lie in this morning, I thought this was appropriate.


I'll dive in. lol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!


Oh yum, that works for a great birthday cake. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Sandy - So sorry to hear about the situation you find yourself in with your house. Hope things improve for you soonest.
> Zoe - Congratulations on the new great-nephew!
> Katynora - Such sad news about your sister. I read the obituary that she wrote with tears in my eyes, what a strong, upbeat person she was.
> Darowil - Great photos, especially like the pelican!
> Southern Gal - Happy Birthday Donna!
> June K - What a beautiful swan!
> Gottastch - Happy anniversary!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for our Ruby Wedding which we celebrated last Saturday in Majorca. We had a great holiday and one of the highlights was a trip to the west of the island to Port de Soller where we took a tram to Soller then a train to Palma. Both the tram and the train have been running since the early 1900's and it is the original rolling stock which is still in use.


Majorca looks so lovely- even if it was hot!


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Got this on Facebook, had to share!


That's so appropriate for how we all are/feel here. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> I'm just jumping in here without reading the last of the tea party we were working on, and not reading this one either. I want to forestall any trouble that might come up.
> 
> I've said that my relationship with three of my children is very bad. Actually, I don't have a relationship with them. Yesterday my daughter Maddie got some messages on Tumblr that were very hateful, sent by 'anonymous' of course. Well, we know what kind of burr my son has under his saddle, and it was pretty obvious he had written them, to embarrass her in front of her online friends. This morning I got up to find a note from her, asking me to find a way to get his IP address because he had sent more messages in the night. She wrote the note at four . . .
> 
> Anyway, I fear he has taken steps to hack our computers, and pose as us sending messages. If a post appears from me that is rude and strange, don't believe it is from me.
> 
> Now, back to catching up.


Oh Wannabear, I'm so sorry that anyone, but especially your child would do such a thing to you. Please know we would never suspect you of being rude or hateful. We are here for you, much love and hugs to both you and DD, and prayers and positive thoughts and hopes for you both.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> absolutely gorgeous!! amazing the colours that nature produces


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Yes, a very happy birthday, Kaye. Are you doing anything special to celebrate or is your DH on a working run?
> Hugs,
> JuneK


DH is home today, but heading to Michigan tomorrow, we aren't going to do much I don't think. I think I'll just relax and see if I can't finish a baby dress I'm working on for DSM coworker's expecting daughter, I guess I've also been volunteered to help plan the baby shower. lol, how do you plan a baby shower for someone you've never met? lol...Oh well, wing it I guess. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> Did somebody tell you not to eat chicken with your fingers? At home? I just don't know what to say about that!


Yes, if it's fried chicken, there's no other way to eat it. 
And licking the juice off your fingers is ohhh so good.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne-- it is still open. go to the link below any of my posts and click on #32 zig zag scarf with Saroj. I believe you can still start. she is a fantastic teacher.check out the "Parade' at the link I posted this morning
> 
> here it is for you! her class is wonderful.
> 
> It is not a difficult scarf from the sounds of things
> 
> Parade address:
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189761-1.html*


Saroj's scarf is actually called the 'Criss-Cross scarf'. I think the Zig-Zag is one that Gwen will be teaching next week. I'm gearing up for that one next! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> A very happy birthday to both Kaye and Southern Gal! May your day be filled with good blessings! eat as much birthday cake as you like, play in the bubbly, and keep on smiling! We love your posts as they delight us! Zoe
> 
> I cant be with you to sing you a happy birthday, but, hmmmm, sending you these guys instead! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am throwing you a Lego birthday party!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL!!! Thank you Zoe, those are soooo cute, love the blowing up of the pinata. lol... And the Beatles are always a good addition to anything.
> :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a picture of Bride Swan since I posted pictures of the Groom Swan earlier.
> She looks as if she settled down waiting for her picture to be taken.
> juneK


Oh wow!!! She's beautiful and looks so peaceful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, sure hope all is beautiful for the wedding with it warming up a little and no rain. Looks like it won't be too warm at a predicted 72f and shows the sun shining on the report for Fort Wayne Indiana. A special time for your family for sure.

You always do such a lovely job on the recipes making sure all are included. Can't wait to try the beet chips!
I'm adding one to your onion list. You can slice an onion and put it in a sick person's room and it is supposed to absorb all the "bad" from the air. LOL Now I know why I don't like the exposed onion left out to sit in restaurants.

Here is a new thing I hadn't heard of:
Knitting from silk hankies. Not the kind of hankies in your pocket or purse, well if anybody still uses them, but if you go to this site at Knitpicks it will explain it. They sell the knit hankies too and I want to try this some time in the future:

http://www.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-use-silk-hankies/


----------



## machriste

Goodness!! By the time I got on, it was p. 24 already!

I read every week, but usually find myself without words after reading everyone's stories. I just wanted to send a big thank you to Sam; you do a wonderful job of hosting.

Happy birthday to all!

And to all my fellow beet lovers, have you tried them raw? They are delicious--very sweet and mild. There is a salad of beets, carrots and celery, all julienned (or you could grate the carrots and beets and just finely slice the celery) and arranged in three rows with a vinaigrette for a dressing. One tip, if you don't want to have magenta hands, wear disposable gloves when you peel and cut the beets.


----------



## patocenizo

Yes, we try to do as much as we can before the inevitable happens.


Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you! you do seem to travel a lot!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

Shirley these scarves are beautiful!!! thanks for posting the link
XO



Designer1234 said:


> Marianne-- it is still open. go to the link below any of my posts and click on #32 zig zag scarf with Saroj. I believe you can still start. she is a fantastic teacher.check out the "Parade' at the link I posted this morning
> 
> here it is for you! her class is wonderful.
> 
> It is not a difficult scarf from the sounds of things
> 
> Parade address:
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189761-1.html*


----------



## patocenizo

Yes he was, my DH and I went to see where he is buried today, it was one of the highlights of this trip through Luxembourg.


jheiens said:


> Hello. How are you doing today?
> 
> General Patton was buried in Europe, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

The musical our grandchildren were in was last night and what a surprise. We knew the one grandson was good as he got a major role in the first musical he tried out for. The surprise was the other grandson and our granddaughter. Wow, didn't know he could belt those songs out like that and our granddaughter stole the show as a little dancing monkey. The director even said it was the first time she ever lost her place while directing as she started watching her do her moves. Needless to say we burst a few buttons. The oldest was the star, the next was a Genie, and then the dancing monkey. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, love your smile. Just beautiful!!!
You just brightened my day when I saw how happy you look.


----------



## jheiens

Zoe, what in particular does a ''civic holiday'' mean to Canadians?
What is the backstory for this date? Will you share with us?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Goodness!! By the time I got on, it was p. 24 already!
> 
> I read every week, but usually find myself without words after reading everyone's stories. I just wanted to send a big thank you to Sam; you do a wonderful job of hosting.
> 
> Happy birthday to all!
> 
> And to all my fellow beet lovers, have you tried them raw? They are delicious--very sweet and mild. There is a salad of beets, carrots and celery, all julienned (or you could grate the carrots and beets and just finely slice the celery) and arranged in three rows with a vinaigrette for a dressing. One tip, if you don't want to have magenta hands, wear disposable gloves when you peel and cut the beets.


That sounds good too!!! And I'm sure looks pretty.


----------



## jheiens

What a great idea for your DH to be a part of the festivities at Sam's next year!! I do so hope he will come with you and meet the other guys who are quite likely to join the gals there.

Sam and Aran won't be quite so alone and noticeable in the crowd of women, right?

Looking forward to great fun then.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Marianne818 said:


> I will add my wishes also.. let's sing another round and add
> 
> "And Many Moreeeeeeeeee" :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


"""Til you're a hundred and four!!!" as Andrew, the middle GS, always concluded the song.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Southern Gal said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> i have said this before, prob. had dave still been leading the pac i prob. would have moved on, nothing against him and i agree he was a smart cookie, just rather stuffy and i didn't like the air of intolerance i sensed. too much like a passed girlfriends husband who liked playing mind games and was a very intolerant of those he deemed not as smart as he. so i was not happy with some of the things said and i also felt it was a matter of time before he moved on, he was busy in his life. soooooo i am really happy sam that you kept on in your tradition, it feels more down home, not stuffy and real with real folks talking real life. nothing is too insignificant to discuss. there are a lot of caring folks on here and you sir are no slouch, you have lived a very real life that is interesting and i now feel like this is a good fit for me. so carry on.
> 
> Pretty much sums it up for me, too, Southern Gal. So glad you are our host now, Sam, and for the opportunity to meet and chat with you quietly at Heidi's--no matter how briefly.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

So Sam how is the wedding going???????? OOOPPPS forgot its in Ft Wayne. Fill us in when you get home.


----------



## Pontuf

Hi Julie!

Love your castle avatar!

XO



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Such a talented family!

XO



Angora1 said:


> The musical our grandchildren were in was last night and what a surprise. We knew the one grandson was good as he got a major role in the first musical he tried out for. The surprise was the other grandson and our granddaughter. Wow, didn't know he could belt those songs out like that and our granddaughter stole the show as a little dancing monkey. The director even said it was the first time she ever lost her place while directing as she started watching her do her moves. Needless to say we burst a few buttons. The oldest was the star, the next was a Genie, and then the dancing monkey. LOL


----------



## jheiens

Judyr--

I will assume that you do know that this group carries on all week and then continues on to the next week when Sam posts the link to the new tea party. Now that you've posted once you can get on-going notices every time there are new posts. Or you can go into the digests as they arrive and go to watched topics at the top of the digest page.

Hope to hear from you again real soon. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Hi Julie!
> 
> Love your castle avatar!
> 
> XO


Thanks, it is really a Victorian fantasy, rather than a real castle- built for a Member of Parliament, in 1868- in the 'Scottish Baronial' style.


----------



## Pup lover

Here it is Sam

Grilled Panzanella/Bruschetta
1 loaf of Italian bakery bread sliced to desired thickness

3 medium green, yellow, orange and/or red bell peppers quartered and seeded

2 Tablespoons olive oil

1 medium cucumber peeled, cut in half lengthwise, deseeded and diced

1/4 c. olive oil

1/4 c. red wine vinegar

½ tsp salt

½ tsp black pepper

2 Tablespoons snipped fresh chives

brush bread and sweet peppers with the 2 Tbsp olive oil, toast both sides on grill or under broiler

grill/roast sweet peppers 

chop/dice sweet peppers (let cool a bit first) and toss with diced cucumber

In a small bowl combine the 1/4 c. olive oil, red wine vinegar, chives , salt and black pepper. 

mix half of the oil mixture with vegetables toss to coat let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes

put vegie mix on top of bread and drizzle extra oil on top

notes  I mix all of the oil with the vegies and just drizzle extra oil from there (hate dirtying more dishes than I need to, I have no dish washer other than myself)

We also add garlic salt to the bread after olive oil, just adds another layer of flavor

We have added diced tomatoes to this and they work well

You can toast the bread ahead of time it does not have to be warm, we have taken this to cook outs and it works well traveling.


----------



## Pup lover

I only hit the stupid key once!! Its a new computer what is the deal??


----------



## purl2diva

Pup lover said:


> I always have a jar of pickled beets in the fridge and I enjoy them roasted out of the garden or even a can occasionally heated up with salt. I also add cold roasted beet sticks to salads!


Me, too. I don't have a garden but I have a wonderful friend who shares.


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> I totally agree with you regarding Dave.
> 
> HAPPY 60th !
> 
> i hit that mark last fall.
> 
> 60 is the new 40!
> 
> HAVE A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY. And a great weekend! And a great year ahead!
> 
> XO
> 
> quote=Southern Gal]
> 
> :thumbup: :XD:


You've got my agreement too! 
Charlotte we're nearly twins, I hit the big 6-0 last September!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Charolotte, love your latest photo of Pontuf. Too adorable.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Aran and all other beet lovers - I'm trying to get more beets into my diet and now I have two new ways...Aran, your salad and also to put them in burgers -- I'm assuming they are mixed in with the meat rather than as a slice?


I rarely use beetroots as a vegetable. Normally it is bought canned (with sugar salt and food acids) and used in salads and it is this that is put on hamburgers. It is sliced. Can now buy baby beetroot canned as well- these are whole.

I tried to find my beetroot dip but had no idea where it is hiding so no recipe for it (this is one that I have to cook the beets for, but it is not often I buy beetroot uncooked). In fact until after I was married I didn't even realsie that beetroot was available any way other than canned- don't know that I ever thought about where it came from.


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> It really is a much simpler project than it might at first appear, but will certainly impress the non-knitters on your gift list!


That's lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Congratulaions Zoe! Pictures?


I don't have any yet and when I do, this will be the first place I post them! lol, he has brown eyes! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, it is really a Victorian fantasy, rather than a real castle- built for a Member of Parliament, in 1868- in the 'Scottish Baronial' style.


Hi Julie and morning to All.

Can you believe I missed an entrelac lesson. I was out at the Farmer's Market when they called. :roll:  :-( 
They said I can take it next Saturday. I didn't put it on the calendar, soooooooo. Next Saturday is already on.

Off to another performance of the musical, then DH is off to a retirement party, which I won't attend because it is outdoors and down a very steep hill, which I couldn't do. Beautiful home though and after you get down the hill there's a gorgeous pond. I will go out with the grandchildren and parents for dinner. I'm sure I'll enjoy it a lot more anyway. DH would too but he really needs to attend this party.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD and Caren's Daniel!

Pontuf love the new avatar so cute, it is Clarence is it not? Or am I confused on which is which?


----------



## Pup lover

Had to use the computer to post recipe for Sam done with this double posting! sorry!!


----------



## Pontuf

ThAnks Angora! But my avatar is Clarence, he was Pontuf's mentor. He actually picked Pontuf out. He taught Pontuf everything he knows





Angora1 said:


> Charolotte, love your latest photo of Pontuf. Too adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Kaye and Southern Gal! Wishing you a wonderful day and a great year to come. Hope you celebrate in style.


----------



## Pontuf

YES Clarence !

XO

quote=Pup lover]Had to use the computer to post recipe for Sam done with this double posting! sorry!!  [/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> ThAnks Angora! But my avatar is Clarence, he was Pontuf's mentor. He actually picked Pontuf out. He taught Pontuf everything he knows


What a sweetie. I remember you talking about Clarence and how special he was.

Dawn, I see you caught that. Keeping an eye out for me. Thanks. You'll keep me straight. LOL


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry for the ignorance, but who is General Patton? And what role did he play in which war. Know if it had been Rommel or Montgomery, or even Eisenhower I might have known- I don't particularly follow war.


No one is claiming ignorance, dear Julie.

Patton was the US general who, among other things, led the successful invasion of Sicily during WWII and then led the Seventh Army in the D-Day attack and followed through, leading the troops into the heart of Germany. It is recorded that he and his troop captured 10,000 miles of German territory in a ten-day march. He died in December following a motor accident in which he suffered a broken neck and is buried in Mannheim, Germany.

If I've remembered the details correctly. . . . . Joy


----------



## Pontuf

Kate we are twins! I'm october



KateB said:


> You've got my agreement too!
> Charlotte we're nearly twins, I hit the big 6-0 last September!


----------



## Pup lover

Shirley I tried to go to your website by clicking on the link below your posting but when I get there it says there are no posts. I have been there before and seen and read your posts, was wanting to share it with my mom. Any ideas? Does it work for everyone else? Maybe it is this stupid computer. Going to shut it down and see if that fixes the problem. Im sure its going to double post again also, sorry in advance.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I rarely use beetroots as a vegetable. Normally it is bought canned (with sugar salt and food acids) and used in salads and it is this that is put on hamburgers. It is sliced. Can now buy baby beetroot canned as well- these are whole.
> 
> I tried to find my beetroot dip but had no idea where it is hiding so no recipe for it (this is one that I have to cook the beets for, but it is not often I buy beetroot uncooked). In fact until after I was married I didn't even realsie that beetroot was available any way other than canned- don't know that I ever thought about where it came from.


I've never seen tinned beetroot over here, as far as I know you can only get it raw, or in jars pickled.


----------



## Pontuf

Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Zoe, what in particular does a ''civic holiday'' mean to Canadians?
> What is the backstory for this date? Will you share with us?
> 
> Ohio Joy


The Civic Holiday is celebrated on the first Monday of August. It is known by many names in different provinces. It's called Regatta Day in Newfoundland, Saskatchewan day in SK, British Columbia Day in BC, Natal Day in Nova Scotia and PEI, Simcoe Day in Toronto, Colonel By Day in Ottawa and Joseph Brant day in Burlington, ON and the list goes on and on.

The Civic Holiday is commonly referred to as the August Long Weekend. It is probably the busiest day on highways as tens of thousands of families go camping, to cottages etc this weekend. If you can, take Friday off and leave for your holiday on Friday morning and come back Sunday morning or early afternoon to avoid mile-long traffic jams.

Each municipality that opts to declare the holiday can give it a unique name. It's called the "civic" holiday because it's the holiday that cities have authority to declare. 
Origins of the Civic Holiday (and not all provinces celebrate this. Some provinces like Nova Scotia celebrate the first Wednesday of August.):
In 1974 the Government of Alberta declared the first Monday in August an annual holiday to recognize and celebrate the varied cultural heritage of Albertans, known as Heritage Day. This gave rise in 1976 to the Edmonton Heritage Festival, a three-day celebration of food, dance, and handicrafts of cultures from around the world. Heritage Day has been an "optional" civic holiday, having been downgraded from a statutory holiday following the introduction of Family Day in 1990.

Most businesses and things like the banks are closed on this day.

Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum, that works for a great birthday cake. :thumbup:


Glad you like it. :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Kathleendoris -- I hope you will post your beautiful criss cross scarf here on the TP too- (it is lovely)
> 
> It is now on the Parade in Pictures, everyone but I think she should show it off here!


Love your new avatar...you look so happy!
Junek


----------



## Pontuf

Caren

Your avatar cracks me up. When I read your posts I feel like I am sitting in the seat next to you in the car! I also wonder how you are posting when you are driving!

Does anyone else get this feeling or am I just crazy?????

XO



NanaCaren said:


> Glad you like it. :-D :-D


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Zoe!
I never knew this.

XO



5mmdpns said:


> The Civic Holiday is celebrated on the first Monday of August. It is known by many names in different provinces. It's called Regatta Day in Newfoundland, Saskatchewan day in SK, British Columbia Day in BC, Natal Day in Nova Scotia and PEI, Simcoe Day in Toronto, Colonel By Day in Ottawa and Joseph Brant day in Burlington, ON and the list goes on and on.
> 
> The Civic Holiday is commonly referred to as the August Long Weekend. It is probably the busiest day on highways as tens of thousands of families go camping, to cottages etc this weekend. If you can, take Friday off and leave for your holiday on Friday morning and come back Sunday morning or early afternoon to avoid mile-long traffic jams.
> 
> Correction sent in by a visitor: Civic Holiday is not called "Simcoe Day" everywhere in Ontario, only in Toronto. Each municipality that opts to declare the holiday can give it a unique name. It's called the "civic" holiday because it's the holiday that cities have authority to declare. In Ottawa it is Colonel By Day.
> 
> Origins of the Civic Holiday (and not all provinces celebrate this. Some provinces like Nova Scotia celebrate the first Wednesday of August.)
> 
> In 1974 the Government of Alberta declared the first Monday in August an annual holiday to recognize and celebrate the varied cultural heritage of Albertans, known as Heritage Day. This gave rise in 1976 to the Edmonton Heritage Festival, a three-day celebration of food, dance, and handicrafts of cultures from around the world. Heritage Day has been an "optional" civic holiday, having been downgraded from a statutory holiday following the introduction of Family Day in 1990.
> 
> Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> No one is claiming ignorance, dear Julie.
> 
> Patton was the US general who, among other things, led the successful invasion of Sicily during WWII and then led the Seventh Army in the D-Day attack and followed through, leading the troops into the heart of Germany. It is recorded that he and his troop captured 10,000 miles of German territory in a ten-day march. He died in December following a motor accident in which he suffered a broken neck and is buried in Mannheim, Germany.
> 
> If I've remembered the details correctly. . . . . Joy


He was in a vehicle accident (he was going pheasant hunting) and suffered a compressed fracture in his neck. He was paralyzed. He lived another 12 days in spinal traction and ultimately succumbed to congestive heart failure and pulmonary embolism. He is buried in Heidelberg, Germany. He is of Scot-Irish and English heritage, born in California. He was 60 years old when he passed. He was a very decorated war leader. He had three children -- two girls and a boy. Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> It really is a much simpler project than it might at first appear, but will certainly impress the non-knitters on your gift list!


It's beautiful and I love that soft color!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Caren
> 
> Your avatar cracks me up. When I read your posts I feel like I am sitting in the seat next to you in the car! I also wonder how you are posting when you are driving!
> 
> Does anyone else get this feeling or am I just crazy?????
> 
> XO


Nope, not crazy at all. She looks like the way I want to drive sometimes! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Zoe! I feel much better!


XO



5mmdpns said:


> Nope, not crazy at all. She looks like the way I want to drive sometimes! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Shirley I tried to go to your website by clicking on the link below your posting but when I get there it says there are no posts. I have been there before and seen and read your posts, was wanting to share it with my mom. Any ideas? Does it work for everyone else? Maybe it is this stupid computer. Going to shut it down and see if that fixes the problem. Im sure its going to double post again also, sorry in advance.


I think there was a letter missing here is the proper address and I will check out the one under my avatar - I think I fixed it but here is the right one.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca

Thanks -- it is better if you start at the beginning unless it is the knitting you want to see. just click on older posts - quite often as my art quilts are shown at the beginning of the blog. good luck.

I don't know how it happened but it was incorrect on my link below the posting -- it is corrected now. I think it must have been wrong for awhile. not sure how I got .com instead of .ca

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Zoe! I feel much better!
> 
> 
> XO


You notice how focussed she is? hmmmm, eyes straight ahead and not blinking? totally dedicated to the task at hand, or, perhaps deep in thought scheming up a knitting stitch pattern............ one can only wonder at her! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

For real! I remember making them out of paper for goodness sake!


Pup lover said:


> What I saw looked more like cat tv to me there was a pin wheel on the tv spinning, lol. Speaking of pinwheels, saw some at JoAnns the other day, $7.99 for a pin wheel, crazy!! They are fun but thats a bit much for some plastic and a wooden stick!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> I think there was a letter missing here is the proper address and I will check out the one under my avatar - I think I fixed it but here is the right one.
> 
> http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca
> 
> Thanks -- it is better if you start at the beginning unless it is the knitting you want to see. just click on older posts - quite often as my art quilts are shown at the beginning of the blog. good luck.
> 
> I don't know how it happened but it was incorrect on my link below the posting -- it is corrected now. I think it must have been wrong for awhile. not sure how I got .com instead of .ca
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!


The two links (the one in your post and the one in the bottom of the signature line) do not take you to the same web site. The one in your signature line has a profile on you stating you are a nurse and live in New York, New York. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous! I plan to make one myself; hope it looks as nice as yours!


Kathleendoris said:


> It really is a much simpler project than it might at first appear, but will certainly impress the non-knitters on your gift list!


----------



## Ezenby

My oldest son hiked the Sierras when he was in Boy Scouts. Knowing he was a magnet to mosquitoes our family doctor had him take B1 starting two weeks prior to leaving and continue until the end of hike. He was the only one not bothered.



jknappva said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party....I'm sure Sam, our gracious host, will give you an official welcome when he sees your post.
> One year when I was living in TX, the mosquitoes were so bad and so big that even repellent didn't work to keep them away.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto, ditto, and ditto. 


Grandmapaula said:


> Wow!! Lots of celebrating today. Happy Birthday to Poledra, Southern Gal, Daniel and Sorlenna's DD. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Pontuf

YES Zoe! I have a feeling we will never know ......



5mmdpns said:


> You notice how focussed she is? hmmmm, eyes straight ahead and not blinking? totally dedicated to the task at hand, or, perhaps deep in thought scheming up a knitting stitch pattern............ one can only wonder at her! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just messing with you dear Dawn....we love you and your posts can be double triple or even quadruple! HUGS!


Pup lover said:


> I only hit the stupid key once!! Its a new computer what is the deal??


----------



## siouxann

I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.

sam


> Sam, you're doing a great job! Don't ever feel that you are not. You have a very different personality than Dave - a folksier and less volatile manner. I think that we miss him and I know I learned a lot from him. I will remember him fondly.HOWEVER, that being said, you are doing a fabulous job and I'm sure everyone will agree on that! You ROCK!!!


----------



## Ezenby

Not here as often as I would like but continue to read when time allows. Sam...you have TPelf'rs that make this a house of fun. Yes...sometimes we have downer days. The TPelfrs come to the rescue with good wishes, prayers, and encouraging thoughts 
...:thumbup:



Pontuf said:


> I love KTP more than ever!! And Sam you set the mood and it is fabulous. You are the glue that holds us together and you set the mood for a comfortable and relaxing seat at the table. This is a table where everyone is welcome, everyone is interested , we are sisters and brothers by choice and the very best of friends. I look forward to every friday afternoon where there are.little surprises in the KTP posts.
> Thank you Sam!
> 
> XO
> pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh

I grew up eating canned/tinned beets. Ate them because I had to...will occasionally eat them now. Never had them pickled. 
Not my favorite veggie but okay.


KateB said:


> I've never seen tinned beetroot over here, as far as I know you can only get it raw, or in jars pickled.


----------



## martina

Sam you make us feel welcome. That is the most important thing for a host!
Sandy , so sorry to hear about your house.
To all who are sick or have other problems, my prayers and good wishes to you. 
I went to the stitch in public day and did my one hour stint. We had a few stop by to look and maybe one or two will attend one of our meetings. Some shopping, then home again. Lay down as I have a pain in my neck, and read a while. Now catching up on here. Take care all.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> YES Zoe! I have a feeling we will never know ......


hmmmmmmm, we could hypnotize her -- I saw it on tv one time. Person thought they were a chicken but barked like a dog. :? guess they were really mixed up! lol, mmmmmmm, perhaps that was Ripley's Believe It or Not..... Tell you what the plan is, why don't we ask NanaCaren? Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I grew up eating canned/tinned beets. Ate them because I had to...will occasionally eat them now. Never had them pickled.
> Not my favorite veggie but okay.


What? Never had them pickled? Oh, you have to find some and try them. That might change your view on eating them more often.


----------



## Pup lover

purl2diva said:


> Me, too. I don't have a garden but I have a wonderful friend who shares.


Nice to have friends like that!


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


Are they full blooded cockers? Maybe just the angle of the picture that their faces look bigger than a cockers.


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> I think there was a letter missing here is the proper address and I will check out the one under my avatar - I think I fixed it but here is the right one.
> 
> http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca
> 
> Thanks -- it is better if you start at the beginning unless it is the knitting you want to see. just click on older posts - quite often as my art quilts are shown at the beginning of the blog. good luck.
> 
> I don't know how it happened but it was incorrect on my link below the posting -- it is corrected now. I think it must have been wrong for awhile. not sure how I got .com instead of .ca
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!


Thanks ! I know I had visited before on old computer went to show mom shes looking for new projects (always) and nothing would come up.


----------



## Ezenby

sometimes I wish we lived closer to town but our place is paid for and that is a comfort. Not able to sell and move into town unless moving to a mobil park. The prices for mobil houses has dropped. Many are for sale here but I think the reason is the park owners have increased the space fees higher and higher and force fixed income people to leave. The very nice low income housing is reasonable but a person cant have much in saving account. Its the old catch 22 syndrome.



Sorlenna said:


> Sandy, my heart goes out to you; I've been there, and I was surprised at how much I grieved. I also still feel pretty bitter about it because of the way it happened (and living here, I've already paid more rent than the house would have cost). The world is so strange sometimes. Hang in there.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Just messing with you dear Dawn....we love you and your posts can be double triple or even quadruple! HUGS!


I know your just joking, I dont get offended easily! It was very frustrating though, I'm back on the kindle, much easier! Lol. Hugs back to you Gwen!

Edit- hss arthur left you alone yet?


----------



## Pontuf

They are English Cockers
They have longer noses, longer legs, not as stocky as american cocker, a little more lean although pontuf needs to lose some weight

Its a wonderful breed. Great with people and other pets

=Pup lover]Are they full blooded cockers? Maybe just the angle of the picture that their faces look bigger than a cockers.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> They are English Cockers
> They have longer noses, longer legs, not as stocky as american cocker, a little more lean although pontuf needs to lose some weight
> 
> =Pup lover]Are they full blooded cockers? Maybe just the angle of the picture that their faces look bigger than a cockers.


[/quote]

Ok thought they looked bigger, an option for the future!


----------



## Pontuf

Clarences whole life people used to ask me if he was an irish setter puppy


----------



## martina

Wannabear, I hope you get your computer problem sorted out. Sounds horrible. 
Katynora, thinking of you.
Sam, hope the wedding was enjoyable.
Happy birthday /anniversary to all celebrating today, including any new babies.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> You notice how focussed she is? hmmmm, eyes straight ahead and not blinking? totally dedicated to the task at hand, or, perhaps deep in thought scheming up a knitting stitch pattern............ one can only wonder at her! Zoe


Totally deep in thought about something, I am not sure you want to know what it was about.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> For real! I remember making them out of paper for goodness sake!


Mum would make them out of empty bleach bottles and colour them with markers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Hi Julie and morning to All.
> 
> Can you believe I missed an entrelac lesson. I was out at the Farmer's Market when they called. :roll:  :-(
> They said I can take it next Saturday. I didn't put it on the calendar, soooooooo. Next Saturday is already on.
> 
> Off to another performance of the musical, then DH is off to a retirement party, which I won't attend because it is outdoors and down a very steep hill, which I couldn't do. Beautiful home though and after you get down the hill there's a gorgeous pond. I will go out with the grandchildren and parents for dinner. I'm sure I'll enjoy it a lot more anyway. DH would too but he really needs to attend this party.


Good morning/afternoon/evening!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I know what you mean about frustrating...sometimes i want to just toss the computer.

Arthur is still here unfortunately. Doc/PA actually changed my prescription and unfortunately the new one isn't helping "move arthur along" as well as the old one. I have a check up with gen. doc Monday at 8:30 and then MRI at 11:45. Somewhere in between there I intend to call spine doc/PA back and say "HEY...THIS ISN'T HELPING!!!" No....I won't yell but do want them to know their new stuff has made me hurt more. Thank goodness the script only cost $4.... Thanks for inquiring...yeah, yeah, I know...inquiring minds want to know....LOL

Iquote=Pup lover]I know your just joking, I dont get offended easily! It was very frustrating though, I'm back on the kindle, much easier! Lol. Hugs back to you Gwen!

Edit- hss arthur left you alone yet?[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

Ezenby said:


> My oldest son hiked the Sierras when he was in Boy Scouts. Knowing he was a magnet to mosquitoes our family doctor had him take B1 starting two weeks prior to leaving and continue until the end of hike. He was the only one not bothered.


We did the same thing when we were going camping, no mosquito bites.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> No one is claiming ignorance, dear Julie.
> 
> Patton was the US general who, among other things, led the successful invasion of Sicily during WWII and then led the Seventh Army in the D-Day attack and followed through, leading the troops into the heart of Germany. It is recorded that he and his troop captured 10,000 miles of German territory in a ten-day march. He died in December following a motor accident in which he suffered a broken neck and is buried in Mannheim, Germany.
> 
> If I've remembered the details correctly. . . . . Joy


I ended up googling him- but reading about war is not a hobby of mine- I find it rather distressing.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you're doing a great job! Don't ever feel that you are not. You have a very different personality than Dave - a folksier and less volatile manner. I think that we miss him and I know I learned a lot from him. I will remember him fondly.HOWEVER, that being said, you are doing a fabulous job and I'm sure everyone will agree on that! You ROCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Could not have said it better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I've never seen tinned beetroot over here, as far as I know you can only get it raw, or in jars pickled.


Here it is more likely raw or tinned, seldom seen in jars.


----------



## tryalot

I love the Tea party as it is now, run, not ruled, in a most gracious and non judgemental manner. Not an easy achievement, so thank you Sam.

Another day of rain yesterday, the chook run is flooded, luckily they have the barn in which to stay dry.
Still struggling with my silly crochet scarf, I Will get it right. Perhaps I should learn to knit, make the lovely criss cross scarf.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea....maybe we'll get some more guys at the next KAP...maybe my DH will come too if he has a fishing partner or something to do while we're at the yarn shop!



Pup lover said:


> Good morning Joy! Your face comes to my mind whenever I read your posts and every time I think of you (which is fairly often). I too am looking forward to being able to spend more time visiting with you. I have it on my calendar and DH says he may come too!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Pontuf said:


> Clarences whole life people used to ask me if he was an irish setter puppy


Our last dog (maybe not our final dog, but we are having a break) was a Cocker. He was a great character and made friends wherever he went. Our postman did once complain 'Doesn't your dog realise he is meant to bite postmen, not roll over on his back to have his tummy rubbed?'. He also used to watch out for our daughter, his nominal owner, coming back from school, then rush down the street to greet her, with whichever bit of her underwear she had left lying in the most accessible place, in his mouth. I do miss him, but just now, we want the freedom to go out and about without having to make arrangements for pet care in our absence.

Very early on, we did have an Irish Setter - she had a lovely temperament, and was very tolerant of all that our then toddler eldest daughter inflicted upon her, but sadly she developed a brain tumour and we had to take the very hard decision to have her put down.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening!


Good morning Julie. A coffee for you.


----------



## Pontuf

tryalot said:


> I love the Tea party as it is now, run, not ruled, in a most gracious and non judgemental manner. Not an easy achievement, so thank you Sam
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: : :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Julie. A coffee for you.


looks delish!


----------



## Kathleendoris

tryalot said:


> I love the Tea party as it is now, run, not ruled, in a most gracious and non judgemental manner. Not an easy achievement, so thank you Sam.


I have been a member of KP for less than a year and have only been dropping in on the Tea Party for the last few months, so I can make no comparisons with the early days. All I can say is, Sam seems to have the qualities of a perfect host, in that he puts the interests and comfort of his guests before his own. I could not ask for anything more. You are doing a great job, Sam, please don't think of giving up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks so much...will try this soon!!



Pup lover said:


> Here it is Sam
> 
> Grilled Panzanella/Bruschetta


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> looks delish!


 :-D :-D Glad you like it.


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


Both of them are so beautiful! I love the picture of them together Charlotte! they are such wonderful dogs.


----------



## Pontuf

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea....maybe we'll get some more guys at the next KAP...maybe my DH will come too if he has a fishing partner or something to do while we're at the yarn shop!


Any fly fishing spots near? Streams or river?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love seeing the coffee---I think I need some more; I'm feeling a little sleepy.

Love seeing pictures of Pontuf and Clarence - my godfather's name was Clarence and he has a son (my cousin) named Clarence and I've always liked that name. Have never known anyone since your beloved Clarence with that name.

Hope everyone is celebrating their birthdays in style!! I agree, 60 is the new 40!

I finished DH's sock and will post a picture later -- they really are Sasquatch socks which is what AmyKnits called her DH's socks.

I'm ready to start a pair of toddler socks and a pair for our son...size 14 but will make them in a more muted color. I think I'm going to try two at a time toe up for the toddler pair. I really like the smaller size circular for the bigger guys' socks..so will do DS's on a size 3 - 11" circular I found at the LYS in Defiance, OH.

Thanks, Caren, for reposting the lemon pancakes..I think I'll make them for the brunch tomorrow.


----------



## Pontuf

Designer1234 said:


> Both of them are so beautiful! I love the picture of them together Charlotte! they are such wonderful dogs.


Thanks Shirley you are so nice

XO


----------



## Pontuf

Designer1234 said:


> Both of them are so beautiful! I love the picture of them together Charlotte! they are such wonderful dogs.


Thanks Shirley you are so nice

XO


----------



## Designer1234

*zoe! thanks for letting me know the profile address was incorrect*

I am surprised as I had left out a ( - ) but am also surprised someone else is using the same name even though I have had my blog since l998. I appreciate it. I thought I had it fixed because of the ca.

I have had other people go directly from my profile address and I can't understand how it got changed -- however I hope it is fixed now. will check it when I sign off on this post. Once again, I appreciate it.

I just just checked and it is correct now. Thanks to puplover for the head'sup and Zoe for letting me know it was still not working. !!

Shirley


----------



## Pontuf

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing the coffee---I think I need some more; I'm feeling a little sleepy.
> 
> Love seeing pictures of Pontuf and Clarence - my godfather's name was Clarence and he has a son (my cousin) named Clarence and I've always liked that name. Have never known anyone since your beloved Clarence with that name.
> 
> Clarence was named after the angel in "its a wonderful life". The angel that saved jimmy Stewart from jumping off the bridge, he was trying to earn his wings
> I love the name because when you say it it makes you smile. Also when you say Clarence others smile too
> 
> XO.  .


----------



## Karena

Thanks Sam for the helpful hints. I heard a hot spoon, warmed as much as you can stand, works on mosquito bites. Just set the spoon on it, relief. I have not tried it out yet because we have few mosquitos in this dry So Cal climate. Okay with me. 
I like the color egg trick, onion skins, will make a not for next year. Sounds like someone's harvest is in. Beets are great too, love them fresh out of the garden, with just butter though. Haven't had that since I left Finland. Wonderful carrots and tomatoes there too. 
As far a avacado, just sliced with some jack cheese melted on top, nice lightly toasted bread, little mayo and pepper. 
Pure avacado. 
If I were you, I would appoint myself to making sure someone at the church has a big coffee urn, don't they always. No cake should be eaten without coffee. Congratulations on the new generation. 
Karen


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> So do we wear our underwear as outwear???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOLOLOL...


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> gggrrr sorry!


LOLOLOL!!!!! Gwen's infected you. lolol...There are worse things. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing the coffee---I think I need some more; I'm feeling a little sleepy.
> 
> Love seeing pictures of Pontuf and Clarence - my godfather's name was Clarence and he has a son (my cousin) named Clarence and I've always liked that name. Have never known anyone since your beloved Clarence with that name.
> 
> Hope everyone is celebrating their birthdays in style!! I agree, 60 is the new 40!
> 
> I finished DH's sock and will post a picture later -- they really are Sasquatch socks which is what AmyKnits called her DH's socks.
> 
> I'm ready to start a pair of toddler socks and a pair for our son...size 14 but will make them in a more muted color. I think I'm going to try two at a time toe up for the toddler pair. I really like the smaller size circular for the bigger guys' socks..so will do DS's on a size 3 - 11" circular I found at the LYS in Defiance, OH.
> 
> Thanks, Caren, for reposting the lemon pancakes..I think I'll make them for the brunch tomorrow.


 I have had several coffees today. You are most welcome, I try to make extras and have th em for late night snacks.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> It really is a much simpler project than it might at first appear, but will certainly impress the non-knitters on your gift list!


So pretty, I'll have to do one of those for a Christmas gift.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's my daughter's favorite movie -- I'll show her Clarence's picture when she's here tomorrow.



Pontuf said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing the coffee---I think I need some more; I'm feeling a little sleepy.
> 
> Love seeing pictures of Pontuf and Clarence - my godfather's name was Clarence and he has a son (my cousin) named Clarence and I've always liked that name. Have never known anyone since your beloved Clarence with that name.
> 
> Clarence was named after the angel in "its a wonderful life". The angel that saved jimmy Stewart from jumping off the bridge, he was trying to earn his wings
> I love the name because when you say it it makes you smile. Also when you say Clarence others smile too
> 
> XO.  .
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL... that was me in my younger years for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


LOL!! I don't know, you and Gwen get up to quite a bit it sounds like. :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> I love ice cold pickled beets. Not to fond of beets served warm though, will eat them but not by choice.. LOL


We got Golden Beets at the Farmers Market last year and oh they are so good, I like regular ones too, but the golden are on the sweeter side. Steamed with a little butter, oh yummm, hope we have some more soon.


----------



## dollyclaire

jheiens said:


> Today, Poledra and Southern Gal have birthdays.
> 
> Best wishes to both of you ladies. May it be an excellent beginning for your next year with us at the Tea Party!
> 
> Hugs, Ohio Joy


Happy birthday ladies from across the water


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry for the ignorance, but who is General Patton? And what role did he play in which war. Know if it had been Rommel or Montgomery, or even Eisenhower I might have known- I don't particularly follow war.


Here you go, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_S._Patton


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> *zoe! thanks for letting me know the profile address was incorrect*
> 
> I am surprised as I had left out a ( - ) but am also surprised someone else is using the same name ....
> 
> I just just checked and it is correct now. Thanks to puplover for the head'sup and Zoe for letting me know it was still not working. !!
> 
> Shirley


I'm so glad that this has been cleared up; thought it was my own ineptitude as I couldn't see anything resembling Shirley's work!! Now I can indulge myself.
I do love your work Shirley.


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Goodness!! By the time I got on, it was p. 24 already!
> 
> I read every week, but usually find myself without words after reading everyone's stories. I just wanted to send a big thank you to Sam; you do a wonderful job of hosting.
> 
> Happy birthday to all!
> 
> And to all my fellow beet lovers, have you tried them raw? They are delicious--very sweet and mild. There is a salad of beets, carrots and celery, all julienned (or you could grate the carrots and beets and just finely slice the celery) and arranged in three rows with a vinaigrette for a dressing. One tip, if you don't want to have magenta hands, wear disposable gloves when you peel and cut the beets.


Oh that sounds good, will have to try that, thank you for sharing it with us. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_S._Patton


I did end up googling him!


----------



## Poledra65

The pictures of Majorca are beautiful, and you look like you are having a great time. I think I could be very happy visiting there for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


They are both so pretty, and look very contented. I'm sure you miss Clarence terribly, he looks like such a love, as is Pontuf I'm sure.


----------



## Pontuf

Julie
The only way my generation knows pattons name is because George c Scott played him in the movie and it won lots of awards I doubt that later generations even know the name . Our parents generation fought in that war so know of him

sa65]Here you go, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_S._Patton[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

Ezenby said:


> My oldest son hiked the Sierras when he was in Boy Scouts. Knowing he was a magnet to mosquitoes our family doctor had him take B1 starting two weeks prior to leaving and continue until the end of hike. He was the only one not bothered.


My Grandmother used to give us B1 everyday during the summer in Alaska as the mosquitos are so prevelent and HUGE, never bothered us. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> What? Never had them pickled? Oh, you have to find some and try them. That might change your view on eating them more often.


I agree!!! I like the right out of the jar cold. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I ended up googling him- but reading about war is not a hobby of mine- I find it rather distressing.


I agree, it is rather isn't it.


----------



## Poledra65

tryalot said:


> I love the Tea party as it is now, run, not ruled, in a most gracious and non judgemental manner. Not an easy achievement, so thank you Sam.
> 
> Another day of rain yesterday, the chook run is flooded, luckily they have the barn in which to stay dry.
> Still struggling with my silly crochet scarf, I Will get it right. Perhaps I should learn to knit, make the lovely criss cross scarf.


I love your avatar, so sweet. :thumbup: 
I'm sure we could teach you to knit, but we might also be able to come up with a crochet version. 

I'll have to look at it more and see if I can come up with a crochet'd version for you I think, that would be a nice challenge.


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> I'm so glad that this has been cleared up; thought it was my own ineptitude as I couldn't see anything resembling Shirley's work!! Now I can indulge myself.
> I do love your work Shirley.


*I haven't posted there for awhile and just posted and received the following from Google blogger .

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/*

is the right address - for my blog - It seems that they are not using ca any more and so please use the above link.

You can also access the first posts by scrolling down and checking the archives and clicking on 2008 and then just moving forward year by year.

I apologize for the confusion. I have a message from blogger so this should be correct. I will be posting on my blog from now on, if I can figure out all the new methods for doing things! grin

I think the old link is still working but if you have a problem use the above link -- it should get you there.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


I'm sorry to hear your news and prayer things soon change for the better.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> looks delish!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing the coffee---I think I need some more; I'm feeling a little sleepy.
> 
> Love seeing pictures of Pontuf and Clarence - my godfather's name was Clarence and he has a son (my cousin) named Clarence and I've always liked that name. Have never known anyone since your beloved Clarence with that name.
> 
> Clarence was named after the angel in "its a wonderful life". The angel that saved jimmy Stewart from jumping off the bridge, he was trying to earn his wings
> I love the name because when you say it it makes you smile. Also when you say Clarence others smile too
> 
> XO.  .
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Whoohoo!!!!! All caught up so far for this week, now lets see if I can keep it that way.


----------



## Poledra65

This was posted on my FB page, I like it, it's really cool looking, can't wait to try it on something. 
http://www.knitca.com/cable9


----------



## GrandmaDi

KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.
> 
> I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


May prayers bring you peace during this difficult time. Thank you very much for sharing her obituary. You should be proud.


----------



## dollyclaire

Pontuf said:


> Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


Thank you for posting the pictures of Clarence and Pontuf. They bring back happy memories of Pattie the blue roan and Kerry the golden cocker that we shared with a dear friend we were in business with. Up to that point DH and I had not had any dogs but we did have cats. When we bought the Rosie Tavern (a pub/inn) we all lived in the huge flat above the pub. It was a joy to share the two dogs with our friend. We had to sell after I was badly injured in a car accident we ended up moving into a flat close to our friend who bought one not far from us. By this time Pattie was going blind and Kerry was very jealous of the extra attention that she thought Pattie was getting. So much so that she turned up on our doorstep which was only a few streets away, thank goodness, and refused to go home. She ended up staying with us but when we had to move over to the west coast I was desolate at the idea of Kerry having to go back to her original owner. My friend said immediately she found out that there was no question of us leaving Kerry behind. She adored us both and it would be wrong to separate her from us. So Kerry came with us and was such a joy, she always knew when I was having a bad day and would lie beside me offering comfort as only a dog can. She was my dog during the day but when DH came home she instantly was his dog! 
Thank you for reminding me of such happy memories.


----------



## dollyclaire

Pontuf said:


> Caren
> 
> Your avatar cracks me up. When I read your posts I feel like I am sitting in the seat next to you in the car! I also wonder how you are posting when you are driving!
> 
> Does anyone else get this feeling or am I just crazy?????
> 
> XO


I thought it was just me that was crazy thinking just that, it is good to know that I am not crazy alone lol


----------



## Edith M

I had a foster son named Clarence. He was a very sweet little boy without an ounce of mean in him. I often wonder how he made out in life.


Pontuf said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing the coffee---I think I need some more; I'm feeling a little sleepy.
> 
> Love seeing pictures of Pontuf and Clarence - my godfather's name was Clarence and he has a son (my cousin) named Clarence and I've always liked that name. Have never known anyone since your beloved Clarence with that name.
> 
> Clarence was named after the angel in "its a wonderful life". The angel that saved jimmy Stewart from jumping off the bridge, he was trying to earn his wings
> I love the name because when you say it it makes you smile. Also when you say Clarence others smile too
> 
> XO.  .
Click to expand...


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD and to Poledra and Southern Gal and also to Daniel. Good thing it has been a rainy season for many because that is alot of candles to light for everyone altogether. LOL 
Always glad to see people reach another birthday because the alternative is not such a happy thought. Enjoy life and enjoy reaching each new birthday!

Kathleendoris....beautiful work on that scarf. I need to do that one for fun. Normally I don't do scarves and afghans because I get bored and lose interest.

So Kehinkle...you need to stop by tomorrow as I have your tea in my refrigerator. Keeping it cold for you and saved out two brats to throw on the grill for you tomorrow. 

MY lovely surprise of the day was that Kathy had a load about 30 minutes away from my home so she drove up to my home this afternoon and we went to the LYS together and then came to my home. Just as I was getting to put the brats on the grill she got an unexpected call to pick up a load so she had to quickly leave. I did send her off with a little food to eat on the road. Not much fun having to eat out all the time so I thought I would grill for her. The load was an awesome deal and she could not refuse such an offer. That is why we haven't been hearing much from her as she has been very busy with loads since she got the van fixed. It was wonderful to have a short visit and a real hug. Drive safe Kathy.

Kathy saw my mittens that I am making for Shirley's collection and she really liked them. My mom and I have been making them for many years now and they are always well received.


----------



## TNS

dollyclaire said:


> Happy birthday ladies from across the water


Happy birthday Southern girl, I think I missed yours earlier on. Have a good day! (Already wished Poledra a happy day) I hope you are both having a happy time and that it lasts throughout the year.


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> My Grandmother used to give us B1 everyday during the summer in Alaska as the mosquitos are so prevelent and HUGE, never bothered us. :thumbup:


I never heard about this -assume its vitamin B1? Sounds wonderful if it works and presumably smells better than onion that is in Sams introduction this week (sorry Sam, not meant as a criticism... Just a comment!)


----------



## Edith M

Sam, If not for you I would have left the Tea Party when Dave gave up. I won't rehash that bit. You have a homey way about you that is more my style and even though my health does not permit me to participate as often as I like I still check in each week. You and the other participants brighten my day with your recipes, household hints and anecdotes about your lives and families. I went to see my family last month when my youngest daughter remarried. She was widowed 3 years ago and he was widowed 2 years ago. They go to the same church and have known each other a long time.

I met a 2 year old grand daughter for the first time. She is such a doll. A 2 year old great grand son and a 3 year old great grand daughter. I saw all 4 of my children and their spouses and children and many hugs and kisses were caught up on. I had a wonderful time. Rick, and I intended to stay the whole week but Lori and Chuck, the bride and groom went on their honey moon, Mike and Pete could not get time off from work and the DIL's also had to work. Funny thing is that just because you are retired does not mean the rest of the family is as well. We did visit with Edie and her family but she and her hubby are both disabled and not really up to long visits.

Two days after we got home I came down with Bronchitis and it took forever to get over. Rick had a bad cold and his diabetes was all out of whack. Long story short; I don't think we will be repeating that trip again in the forseeable future. But we had fun and do not regret a minute of it.

I offer my prayers to all the folks needing them and best birthday wishes to those having birthdays. Stay well, my friends.

Now I need to make supper for Rick and myself. Some left over pork rib, hash browns and mixed veggies for him and left over pasta and meat sauce for yours truly. That will clean out the fridge so we can start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD and to Poledra and Southern Gal and also to Daniel. Good thing it has been a rainy season for many because that is alot of candles to light for everyone altogether. LOL
> Always glad to see people reach another birthday because the alternative is not such a happy thought. Enjoy life and enjoy reaching each new birthday!
> 
> Kathleendoris....beautiful work on that scarf. I need to do that one for fun. Normally I don't do scarves and afghans because I get bored and lose interest.
> 
> So Kehinkle...you need to stop by tomorrow as I have your tea in my refrigerator. Keeping it cold for you and saved out two brats to throw on the grill for you tomorrow.
> 
> MY lovely surprise of the day was that Kathy had a load about 30 minutes away from my home so she drove up to my home this afternoon and we went to the LYS together and then came to my home. Just as I was getting to put the brats on the grill she got an unexpected call to pick up a load so she had to quickly leave. I did send her off with a little food to eat on the road. Not much fun having to eat out all the time so I thought I would grill for her. The load was an awesome deal and she could not refuse such an offer. That is why we haven't been hearing much from her as she has been very busy with loads since she got the van fixed. It was wonderful to have a short visit and a real hug. Drive safe Kathy.
> 
> Kathy saw my mittens that I am making for Shirley's collection and she really liked them. My mom and I have been making them for many years now and they are always well received.


Sounds like a wonderful day, so glad Kathy got to stop by even if for a short while and that you got to enjoy some time together. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Edith M said:


> Sam, If not for you I would have left the Tea Party when Dave gave up. I won't rehash that bit. You have a homey way about you that is more my style and even though my health does not permit me to participate as often as I like I still check in each week. You and the other participants brighten my day with your recipes, household hints and anecdotes about your lives and families. I went to see my family last month when my youngest daughter remarried. She was widowed 3 years ago and he was widowed 2 years ago. They go to the same church and have known each other a long time.
> 
> I met a 2 year old grand daughter for the first time. She is such a doll. A 2 year old great grand son and a 3 year old great grand daughter. I saw all 4 of my children and their spouses and children and many hugs and kisses were caught up on. I had a wonderful time. Rick, and I intended to stay the whole week but Lori and Chuck, the bride and groom went on their honey moon, Mike and Pete could not get time off from work and the DIL's also had to work. Funny thing is that just because you are retired does not mean the rest of the family is as well. We did visit with Edie and her family but she and her hubby are both disabled and not really up to long visits.
> 
> Two days after we got home I came down with Bronchitis and it took forever to get over. Rick had a bad cold and his diabetes was all out of whack. Long story short; I don't think we will be repeating that trip again in the forseeable future. But we had fun and do not regret a minute of it.
> 
> I offer my prayers to all the folks needing them and best birthday wishes to those having birthdays. Stay well, my friends.
> 
> Now I need to make supper for Rick and myself. Some left over pork rib, hash browns and mixed veggies for him and left over pasta and meat sauce for yours truly. That will clean out the fridge so we can start fresh tomorrow.


What a wonderful trip, so glad you got to visit and enjoy seeing each other even if for just a little while. Glad you are both feeling better now, hugs.


----------



## tryalot

Poledra65 said:


> I love your avatar, so sweet. :thumbup:
> I'm sure we could teach you to knit, but we might also be able to come up with a crochet version.
> 
> I'll have to look at it more and see if I can come up with a crochet'd version for you I think, that would be a nice challenge.


Wow! You can do things like that? I admit to envying artistic talent, which does seem to be here in abundance.

My avatar is one of my JRTs, as you can see, a real rough and tough outdoor terrier :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Julie
> The only way my generation knows pattons name is because George c Scott played him in the movie and it won lots of awards I doubt that later generations even know the name . Our parents generation fought in that war so know of him
> 
> sa65]Here you go, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_S._Patton


[/quote]

Unless they make a particular study of war, I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, it is rather isn't it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

Gweniepooh said:


> I watched a tv promotion for this. How funny! I've left the tv on for the dogs so they hear voices but to pay (I think it is $4 a month) so my dog can or can not watch tv....don't think so. But then mine can go in and out at will so they don't get bored in the house. Maybe a thought to apartment dwellers/city dwellers. Still think it is soooooo funny.


When I took care of friends' animals I would put the tv on sleep when I left so that they would have a couple of hours of sound before it switched off.


----------



## pacer

Gwen...If you wear your underwear on the outside you will fit in with some of the younger generation who don't believe they should pull their pants up over them. You should invest in some of those pretty boxers to show off to everyone. I don't think my old lady undies would be so adorable to show off! ROFL 

Puplover....you are such a sweetheart. Every time I see your posts, I see your cheerful face and your energy for life. Let DH know that beets won't taste like dirt if you wash them off before eating them!

Sam...looking forward to hearing about the wedding. Your life is not boring, it is special in your own ways. While Kathy and I were at the LYS today we saw a sign on the door that the store is hosting a Men's knitting retreat in August. How special is that?

NanaCaren...We saw patches to sew into homemade garments that said something along the line of: Made special for you by Nana. We thought of you when we saw the sign. 

Kathy did not get to meet Matthew because he did not come down stairs until it was time to eat and she had already left by that time. Another reason to return Kathy. So good to see you and know that you are getting the loads to help pay for the visit to the LYS. Actually you did real well resisting the temptations of such a wonderful place.

Thanks for posting the swan pictures as well as other beautiful birds and flowers.


----------



## oddball

Finally I have caught up.Time for bed now though. A nice cool evening. Julie - I think it is probably mid morning for you. Have a good day. Prayers to everyone that needs them. Will try and keep up tomorrow, but it is the anniversary of our DS passing so not sure what tomorrow will bring. 
Lin x


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry for the ignorance, but who is General Patton? And what role did he play in which war. Know if it had been Rommel or Montgomery, or even Eisenhower I might have known- I don't particularly follow war.


Patton was one of the big guys, and kind of a problem for Eisenhower. He is notorious for slapping a soldier who had what I suppose now is PtSD. He was head of the Third army. He started out in the cavalry and then made the transition to tanks. He was one of those people who just loved war. He died at the very end of the war, I think maybe car accident, and it may have been better because he'd have had a problem adjusting to peace.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry for the ignorance, but who is General Patton? And what role did he play in which war. Know if it had been Rommel or Montgomery, or even Eisenhower I might have known- I don't particularly follow war.


One of Patton's biographies was written by someone who taught here sometimes. It was his book that was used as the basis for the movie starring George C. Scott.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Patton was one of the big guys, and kind of a problem for Eisenhower. He is notorious for slapping a soldier who had what I suppose now is PtSD. I think he was head of the Ninth army. But not sure if that's the number. That could have been Bradley. He started out in the cavalry and then made the transition to tanks. He was one of people who just loved war. He died at the very end of the war, I think maybe car accident, and it may have been better because he'd have had a problem adjusting to peace.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That looks like the yarn I'm using for my chevron scarf---sort of like soft thin shoe laces...it's lovely to work with and no splits.



Poledra65 said:


> This was posted on my FB page, I like it, it's really cool looking, can't wait to try it on something.
> http://www.knitca.com/cable9


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have you posted the pattern here for us to try? Glad you got a chance to visit with Kathy and she with you...in person hugs are always the best.



pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD and to Poledra and Southern Gal and also to Daniel. Good thing it has been a rainy season for many because that is alot of candles to light for everyone altogether. LOL
> Always glad to see people reach another birthday because the alternative is not such a happy thought. Enjoy life and enjoy reaching each new birthday!
> 
> Kathleendoris....beautiful work on that scarf. I need to do that one for fun. Normally I don't do scarves and afghans because I get bored and lose interest.
> 
> So Kehinkle...you need to stop by tomorrow as I have your tea in my refrigerator. Keeping it cold for you and saved out two brats to throw on the grill for you tomorrow.
> 
> MY lovely surprise of the day was that Kathy had a load about 30 minutes away from my home so she drove up to my home this afternoon and we went to the LYS together and then came to my home. Just as I was getting to put the brats on the grill she got an unexpected call to pick up a load so she had to quickly leave. I did send her off with a little food to eat on the road. Not much fun having to eat out all the time so I thought I would grill for her. The load was an awesome deal and she could not refuse such an offer. That is why we haven't been hearing much from her as she has been very busy with loads since she got the van fixed. It was wonderful to have a short visit and a real hug. Drive safe Kathy.
> 
> Kathy saw my mittens that I am making for Shirley's collection and she really liked them. My mom and I have been making them for many years now and they are always well received.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Thank you all for the lovely photos of swans, pelicans, coffee, Majorca.
Had a lovely day, bit of shopping and pottering in the garden.
Ended up qith a nice take away chinese, so done no cooking today.

For all of you who are having health or home problems,are bereaved or just a big down may you find peace, health and contentment.

It is getting late here now and time for me to go to bed.

Night night,


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Thank you all for the lovely photos of swans, pelicans, coffee, Majorca.
> Had a lovely day, bit of shopping and pottering in the garden.
> Ended up qith a nice take away chinese, so done no cooking today.
> 
> For all of you who are having health or home problems,are bereaved or just a big down may you find peace, health and contentment.
> 
> It is getting late here now and time for me to go to bed.
> 
> Night night,


Sleep well!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you join in...glad you're hanging around the tea table. Hope you are feeling better and that your DH is too. I ended up with laryngitis and bronchitis after the KAP,so know how drained it can make you feel. So good for you to see family...and wishing your DD all the best...it's a tough world for a widow with children. Please stop by again when you feel up to it.



Edith M said:


> Sam, If not for you I would have left the Tea Party when Dave gave up. I won't rehash that bit. You have a homey way about you that is more my style and even though my health does not permit me to participate as often as I like I still check in each week. You and the other participants brighten my day with your recipes, household hints and anecdotes about your lives and families. I went to see my family last month when my youngest daughter remarried. She was widowed 3 years ago and he was widowed 2 years ago. They go to the same church and have known each other a long time.
> 
> I met a 2 year old grand daughter for the first time. She is such a doll. A 2 year old great grand son and a 3 year old great grand daughter. I saw all 4 of my children and their spouses and children and many hugs and kisses were caught up on. I had a wonderful time. Rick, and I intended to stay the whole week but Lori and Chuck, the bride and groom went on their honey moon, Mike and Pete could not get time off from work and the DIL's also had to work. Funny thing is that just because you are retired does not mean the rest of the family is as well. We did visit with Edie and her family but she and her hubby are both disabled and not really up to long visits.
> 
> Two days after we got home I came down with Bronchitis and it took forever to get over. Rick had a bad cold and his diabetes was all out of whack. Long story short; I don't think we will be repeating that trip again in the forseeable future. But we had fun and do not regret a minute of it.
> 
> I offer my prayers to all the folks needing them and best birthday wishes to those having birthdays. Stay well, my friends.
> 
> Now I need to make supper for Rick and myself. Some left over pork rib, hash browns and mixed veggies for him and left over pasta and meat sauce for yours truly. That will clean out the fridge so we can start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers going out to you as you face tomorrow's sorrowful anniversary. Big Hugs.



oddball said:


> Finally I have caught up.Time for bed now though. A nice cool evening. Julie - I think it is probably mid morning for you. Have a good day. Prayers to everyone that needs them. Will try and keep up tomorrow, but it is the anniversary of our DS passing so not sure what tomorrow will bring.
> Lin x


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> *zoe! thanks for letting me know the profile address was incorrect*
> 
> I am surprised as I had left out a ( - ) but am also surprised someone else is using the same name even though I have had my blog since l998. I appreciate it. I thought I had it fixed because of the ca.
> 
> I have had other people go directly from my profile address and I can't understand how it got changed -- however I hope it is fixed now. will check it when I sign off on this post. Once again, I appreciate it.
> 
> I just just checked and it is correct now. Thanks to puplover for the head'sup and Zoe for letting me know it was still not working. !!
> 
> Shirley


Big yes to it working now! hey, we look out for each other! Love the pictures you send of the Canadian Rocky Mountains! I get to see the much loved mountains of Canada without leaving home! My son sends me ones of the other side of the mountains! So nice to have both sides! Have you ever been to the Yukon? *sighs* someday I want to go and explore it. I fell in love with it when I read White Fang and Call of the Wild by Jack London back in grade school. We took them as part of our English classes. Zoe


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone. Just checking in again. I've read 10 pages, but won't get caught up tonight, so thought I'd say hello. 
We put the house on the market a week ago and have already had an offer on it. I find it hard to believe it happened so fast. If everything turns out, closing date is Sept. 5--not much time. I figured I'd be here this winter, so haven't really made a decision as to where to go yet. DD and I have been furiously sorting and throwing out, and just started to pack a few things. I won't be on the Tea Party if things turn out. 
Sam, I wasn't on here when Dave was host, so can't compare the 2 of you. However I think you are the glue that holds everyone together, and we all love you. You have a very relaxed way about you and make everyone feel welcome. You have some interesting recipes as well. By now the wedding celebrations will be over (maybe), so hope everything went well and you enjoyed yourself. 
Sandy, I almost feel guilty talking about selling my home when you are in such a difficult situation. Prayers going out to you, and to all those who need them. 
Will try to check in again in a few days. Jinny


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> My Grandmother used to give us B1 everyday during the summer in Alaska as the mosquitos are so prevelent and HUGE, never bothered us. :thumbup:


Vitamin B1 is often used for mosquito deterrents! For those who have intolerances for anything foreign being put on their skin, this is the way to go. You have to begin taking the B1 at least two weeks before mosquito season starts. It is also effective against blackfly bites. I do this when the mosquito season comes along. As a diabetic, the mosquitos are drawn to the sweet smell that all diabetics have. I first learned of the Vit B1 some 15 yrs or more ago from a lady who lived in Australia. She and I belonged to the same internet quilting group. Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday Poledra and Southern Girl. I hope your day is extra special.


From me too.... hope you had/have a great day


----------



## oddball

Thank you Rookie . xx


----------



## Grannypeg

I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my heart and prayers. It is very painful to lose a sibling.

Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I will certainly check on that for next year's KAP....don't want any unhappy DHs....gotta entertain them too! Do know there are golf courses. 


Pontuf said:


> Any fly fishing spots near? Streams or river?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oooooo....that is really pretty.


Poledra65 said:


> This was posted on my FB page, I like it, it's really cool looking, can't wait to try it on something.
> http://www.knitca.com/cable9


----------



## pacer

Gwen...I think you are going to need to remind us to start taking Vitamin B1 two weeks before KAP so that we can fend off those mosquitoes and Biting flies that Marianne so dearly did not love. Fortunately I did not find any of these beloved pets of Sam on this year's visit. I faired well from such souvenirs as bites. I came home without such marks and my stash was a bit lighter until this past week. Friends love to clean out closets and bless me with yarns to keep working. Thanks for being our fearless coordinator.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Pacer! Hopefully by the 2014 KAP being at the beginning of Oct we won't have to worry so much about those biting flies and mosquitoes. I hope you get your package I mailed soon. P.O. said you should have it no later than Monday. 


pacer said:


> Gwen...I think you are going to need to remind us to start taking Vitamin B1 two weeks before KAP so that we can fend off those mosquitoes and Biting flies that Marianne so dearly did not love. Fortunately I did not find any of these beloved pets of Sam on this year's visit. I faired well from such souvenirs as bites. I came home without such marks and my stash was a bit lighter until this past week. Friends love to clean out closets and bless me with yarns to keep working. Thanks for being our fearless coordinator.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Pacer! Hopefully by the 2014 KAP being at the beginning of Oct we won't have to worry so much about those biting flies and mosquitoes. I hope you get your package I mailed soon. P.O. said you should have it no later than Monday.


Checked today and not here yet....looking forward to getting it. wishing you a successful workshop!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Pontuf: I love your avitar. It reminds me of my childhood best friend Mac Duff (Duffy) and my later best friend Kiefer. Your picture looks so much like them it brought a lump to my throat and a tear to my eye.


----------



## Ceili

My daughter was born with brown eyes, too! The doc said he had never delivered a brown-eyed Caucasian baby before. She was also born (I swear!) laughing. Doc said there was no need to swat this kid's bottom, her lungs were obviously clear! He was a little taken aback by the two things happening at once, and left rather quickly. LOL


5mmdpns said:


> I don't have any yet and when I do, this will be the first place I post them! lol, he has brown eyes! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone - just wanted to let you all know, as I promised, that Gwen's workshop is now open just go to the link below my post -- then scroll down to #33 "Let's make some scarves with Gwen" 

Some of the TP are already there and the patterns are all on the workshop. 

Shirley


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns said:


> The Civic Holiday is celebrated on the first Monday of August.
> 
> Thank you for the explanation, Zoe. I had no idea what you were posting about previously. It certainly makes sense now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ceili said:


> My daughter was born with brown eyes, too! The doc said he had never delivered a brown-eyed Caucasian baby before. She was also born (I swear!) laughing. Doc said there was no need to swat this kid's bottom, her lungs were obviously clear! He was a little taken aback by the two things happening at once, and left rather quickly. LOL


lol, and my son was born caesarean too but with black eyes! *sighs* they were and still are the best looking eyes in the world, but then I had a hand in making them! lol, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Civic Holiday is celebrated on the first Monday of August.
> 
> Thank you for the explanation, Zoe. I had no idea what you were posting about previously. It certainly makes sense now.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> lol, every country (and province and state) have their own peculiar holidays and we Canadians certainly live for ours! I think that it is wonderful that we can all get such a great geography lesson from all our KTP family! Zoe
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

tryalot said:


> I love the Tea party as it is now, run, not ruled, in a most gracious and non judgemental manner. Not an easy achievement, so thank you Sam.
> 
> Another day of rain yesterday, the chook run is flooded, luckily they have the barn in which to stay dry.
> Still struggling with my silly crochet scarf, I Will get it right. Perhaps I should learn to knit, make the lovely criss cross scarf.


 :lol: :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> DH is home today, but heading to Michigan tomorrow, we aren't going to do much I don't think. I think I'll just relax and see if I can't finish a baby dress I'm working on for DSM coworker's expecting daughter, I guess I've also been volunteered to help plan the baby shower. lol, how do you plan a baby shower for someone you've never met? lol...Oh well, wing it I guess. lolol


Happy birthday to you, just trying to catch up from the day. Have a nice evening!!


----------



## jheiens

No one has mentioned ''Harvard'' beets yet. Surely folks in west central Illinois aren't the only ones who ever enjoyed these beets?

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

No, have to check them out...from Harvard, IL? I've been educated that the sweetest sweet corn comes from somewhere near there also..have to check out my "local" farmers.



jheiens said:


> No one has mentioned ''Harvard'' beets yet. Surely folks in west central Illinois aren't the only ones who ever enjoyed these beets?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> No one has mentioned ''Harvard'' beets yet. Surely folks in west central Illinois aren't the only ones who ever enjoyed these beets?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Harvard beets are awesome had them all the time growing up.


----------



## Ceili

My girls were both C-sections, too. Youngest, the black-haired, brown-eyed, laughing one, was also a bit jaundiced. My room mate was Korean, and you should have seen the security bringing the babies in so they didn't get mixed up! Of course, she had a boy, and I had a girl, and we both knew how to tell the difference, so I don't think that would have happened!


5mmdpns said:


> lol, and my son was born caesarean too but with black eyes! *sighs* they were and still are the best looking eyes in the world, but then I had a hand in making them! lol, Zoe


----------



## Spider

TNS said:


> Happy birthday Southern girl, I think I missed yours earlier on. Have a good day! (Already wished Poledra a happy day) I hope you are both having a happy time and that it lasts throughout the year.


Happy birthday to Southern girl, too.


----------



## redriet60

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting this again since it was at the tail end of the old KTP.
> 
> *Dates for KAP 2014 will be Oct. 3, 4 & 5th, 2014.
> 
> Oh boy, I would love to be there but it is pretty far. I possibly have the week off work and it will be my birthday weekend, maybe I can combine it with a visit to my friend in KY. Will have to see when we get a little closer.*


----------



## Marianne818

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne-- it is still open. go to the link below any of my posts and click on #32 zig zag scarf with Saroj. I believe you can still start. she is a fantastic teacher.check out the "Parade' at the link I posted this morning
> 
> here it is for you! her class is wonderful.
> 
> It is not a difficult scarf from the sounds of things
> 
> Parade address:
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189761-1.html*


Thank you Shirley!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Best wishes, Dintoo, for everything working out to your best. We'll look forward to hearing from you when you get a moment.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> The musical our grandchildren were in was last night and what a surprise. We knew the one grandson was good as he got a major role in the first musical he tried out for. The surprise was the other grandson and our granddaughter. Wow, didn't know he could belt those songs out like that and our granddaughter stole the show as a little dancing monkey. The director even said it was the first time she ever lost her place while directing as she started watching her do her moves. Needless to say we burst a few buttons. The oldest was the star, the next was a Genie, and then the dancing monkey. LOL


That is just wonderful.. I'd be bursting a few buttons also!! Taking after their Grandparents for sure!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, no more negative talk from you! You are doing a great job, and the KTP is continuing to grow. You make everyone feel welcome and special. We will never let you quit!


----------



## jheiens

Harvard beets are claimed to have been served in the student dining halls at Harvard in Boston, MA. Never having been any closer to Boston than the western hills in MA, I can't attest to the veracity of the claim.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf said:


> Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


Beautiful furbabies for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Ezenby said:


> My oldest son hiked the Sierras when he was in Boy Scouts. Knowing he was a magnet to mosquitoes our family doctor had him take B1 starting two weeks prior to leaving and continue until the end of hike. He was the only one not bothered.


Hmmmm wonder if that is why they don't bother with me, I take all the B vit's LOL... now I'll pass this along to C, she has at least 3 bites a day, LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13
> 
> Well  tomorrow my oldest granddaughter (oldest grandchild) is to be married. So starts another generation.
> 
> I am again thinking of turning on the heat  it is uncomfortably cold  I have sweat pants and a heavy shirt on and am still cold. I hate this weather. Gary said it was to be in the 80s tomorrow  I do hope he is right. This is not august weather.
> 
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam.


Another generation.... Time sure does march on.... I think the glazed donuts must have story behind them.....

LOVE the recipes this week,, I am so fond of fresh beets..... I've never thought of pairing them with avocado though...... The chips might have enough flavor without a dip.... I'll have to see if I can talk Gerry into doing these...

You are so right about the stores... I'm in Texas.... so hot I can't even stick my nose out but get downright frozen in the grocery store..... Hope you got your 80's on Sat...

Sam,,,,, Wash your mouth out with soap...... While Dave had his own style..... so do you and I, for one, enjoy feeling more at home and just visiting than being "educated". Your opening is full of recipes with ingredients I can locate, your common sense tips are something I can actually use and your comments on life in general and your family in particular make me feel like I really am stopping in for a chat with a friend. We are all so grateful to you for all the time and effort you put into keeping this party going....... and hosting the KAP --- just how much more inviting could you be????


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> I agree!!! I like the right out of the jar cold. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I keep a jar in the fridge just for the snacking, LOL :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

my sister and I and all our cousins were brown eyed when we were born.

There were no blue eyed kids in my generation. All my children were brown eyed - never grey or blue like newborns often are. Hayley however was born with blue eyes (grey) and they are still grey even though her dad is brown eyed. Her mother has grey green eyes. Interesting. they say the blue grey is the strongest color. I never had much trouble with sun burn and none of our family did- although I did get skin cancer this past year so that was a surprise as doctors had told me for years that I never would. interesting .


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> This was posted on my FB page, I like it, it's really cool looking, can't wait to try it on something.
> http://www.knitca.com/cable9


Ohhhhhhhhh nice... IF I EVER get caught up I may play with a scarf in this stitch :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have a new keyboard and it's one that is curved, I am still trying to get used to it but I keep having to check for typos.. I may see if Daniel will trade for a regular board, but he says this is supposed to be easier on my hands. All it's done so far is make me type more as I have to keep backspacing and correcting :roll: :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the beet info. My son loves it and when he was little he ate so much that his pee turned purple!


It doesn't take all that much. First time that happened to DH, he was on the internet trying to find out what horrible disease had befallen him!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> I am going to a cookout tomorrow. I could have worked on Saturday but politely declined. Nearly everyone else at my job has to work tomorrow, but not my line. I've worked enough Saturdays that I don't need the extra money right at the moment.
> 
> If you like beets, then here's a weird recipe that my friend Olwen makes. I brought it to Knit-a-palooza:
> 
> Mix together:
> 1 can of pickled beets, including the brine,
> 1 can of black olives, drained,
> 1 jar of baby kosher dill pickles, chopped; reserve the brine in case you don't have enough liquid.
> Then add whatever else you have on hand, like apples or corn or tomatoes or celery or whatever else your heart desires.


This does sound weird, but oddly inviting. I like everything in it and will have to give it a try.... It sure would be colorful too. hope the cookout is a big success with good weather....


----------



## Marianne818

pacer said:


> Gwen...I think you are going to need to remind us to start taking Vitamin B1 two weeks before KAP so that we can fend off those mosquitoes and Biting flies that Marianne so dearly did not love. Fortunately I did not find any of these beloved pets of Sam on this year's visit. I faired well from such souvenirs as bites. I came home without such marks and my stash was a bit lighter until this past week. Friends love to clean out closets and bless me with yarns to keep working. Thanks for being our fearless coordinator.


Those biting flies were something else!!! The B vitamins did not deter them in any way!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818

Ceili said:


> My daughter was born with brown eyes, too! The doc said he had never delivered a brown-eyed Caucasian baby before. She was also born (I swear!) laughing. Doc said there was no need to swat this kid's bottom, her lungs were obviously clear! He was a little taken aback by the two things happening at once, and left rather quickly. LOL


Hey Ceili!!!!! How are you doing???? feeling better I hope! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> lol, and my son was born caesarean too but with black eyes! *sighs* they were and still are the best looking eyes in the world, but then I had a hand in making them! lol, Zoe


My Ben has blue eyes like his dad and I, Daniel on the other hand has beautiful brown eyes, just like his dads, even has the long dark eyelashes, but has my side of the family's curly, wavy, thick red hair! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

My oldest DD had greenish/gray eyes when she was born and youngest DD had blue eyes. Oldest now has brown (medium) eyes and youngest blue but sometime look more green or gray depending on what she is wearing mostly.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


Sandy..... so very sorry to hear this..... Here is hoping you find a soft and welcome landing and that the sale gives you a good start on getting settled...


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest DD had greenish/gray eyes when she was born and youngest DD had blue eyes. Oldest now has brown (medium) eyes and youngest blue but sometime look more green or gray depending on what she is wearing mostly.


All mine have blue eyes except for Chrissy, she has brown eyes like her father.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Harvard beets are claimed to have been served in the student dining halls at Harvard in Boston, MA. Never having been any closer to Boston than the western hills in MA, I can't attest to the veracity of the claim.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I never heard of these Harvard peets but now the postings about it peaked my interest. here is what I found out about them:
About Harvard Beets 
http://www.thriftyfoods.com/EN/main/cook/tips-tricks/cooking-tips/vegetables/about-harvard-beets.html

"Harvard beets is an old-style preparation where this root vegetable gets flavoured and simmered in a thickened, sweet- and sour-tasting, sugar and vinegar mixture. Food historians can't pinpoint the exact origin of why they are called "Harvard" beets but there are a couple of theories.

This beet dish has been enjoyed for sometime in the New England region of the United States. According to the Encyclopedia of American Food and Drink, one story goes that the name Harvard comes from the deep crimson colour of the cooked beets. It is similar in tone to the jerseys worn by the Harvard University football team, hence the name.

Another story states that this beet dish was first simmered to life in a seventeenth century English tavern called Harwood's. One of the tavern's customers was a Russian immigrant, who, in 1846, moved to Boston and opened up his own restaurant. He served the same style of beet dish there, but his Russian accent made Harwood, sound like he was saying Harvard, and the name stuck.

No matter how it got its name, these beets make a wonderful side dish."
Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> All mine have blue eyes except for Chrissy, she has brown eyes like her father.


*sigh* I guess we Mothers have to keep what we get! hahah, and love them all as only mothers can! Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver

KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.
> 
> I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


What a beautiful letter, written by a beautiful lady.... so courageous to face death with such dignity and humor and gratefulness for the full life she led. I am saddened for all of you let behind... to lose this wonderful companion/sister/mother/wife....... but sing with gusto when the time comes... I will never hear that song the same way again..... My sincerest condolences....


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have finally read through last week! Saturday evening in Kingman, AZ and I am headed out to do some watering. I will be back soon. Luv- AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> So I have to post a picture of my SCORE at the consignment shop beside my work. Can you believe she said to me...What do you think, $1.50 a ball sound good?
> 
> I nearly passed out. I took it all.


 NICE! and enough of some o those colors to make anything you want....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Happy Birthday, Kaye.... 

Happy Anniversary, Gottastitch

Happy Birthdays to all in Sam's family....

I'm way back on page 13, but have to give it up for tonight... 

Hope the wedding was a huge success and that you are back home in your own cozy spot...


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> David and Vicky had been with his mother who is going into the local care facility for a months respite. We are hoping that a chance for a permanent bed will arise. Unfortunately she didn't like her first meal time and wanted to leave immediately. ANd her daughter is totally against the idea is with her till tomorrow so will be feeding her negative responses but David and Vicky just couldn't stay. So now we just hope that her attitude changes- she had come to realsie that she wanted to stay in the town she had lived in for over 55 years and this could only be done in the care facility so hopefully she will come back to this point again. And then prays that a bed will become available.


 Change is never easy and I think especially hard as we get older... It is hard to finally realize that you can't live on your own. I hope she will adjust and learn to accept and enjoy her time there.... and that a bed becomes available permanently....(If sis is so against it, can she take care of her in her home? If not, it would be best if she could be a help and not a hindrance.-


----------



## Dreamweaver

Happy Birthday, Southern Gal... (though it is probably over before you see this.) Hope this year brings lots of good things your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Ceili---hope you didn't get the full blown laryngitis and bronchitis and are feeling better! Me, too...finally!! Are you planning on heading to the MW Stitches Show this next weekend! I'll be there on Friday, but can meet up again on Saturday or Sunday also...Sidewalk Sale at my LYS in Mount Prospect too if you're interested. I always find good bargains there and hope to find some cotton similar to what you used for Bentley's blanket...that was the prettiest cotton I've ever seen and perfect for clothing items...all I have is great for dishcloths, but not sure about it for a summer t-shirt type sweater.



Ceili said:


> My girls were both C-sections, too. Youngest, the black-haired, brown-eyed, laughing one, was also a bit jaundiced. My room mate was Korean, and you should have seen the security bringing the babies in so they didn't get mixed up! Of course, she had a boy, and I had a girl, and we both knew how to tell the difference, so I don't think that would have happened!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marianne818 said:


> That is just wonderful.. I'd be bursting a few buttons also!! Taking after their Grandparents for sure!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Absolutely, Angora!! It must have been marvelous to see the grandkids in the production!! Kudos to them!!


----------



## Miss Pam

KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.
> 
> I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


Please allow me to add my sincere condolences. Thank you for sharing this very beautiful letter. Many warm thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## kehinkle

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Happy birthday Poledra


Same from me, Kaye. Hope it is a good one.


----------



## kehinkle

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:


Pickled, cooked or raw beetroot on hamburger? Oh, see it was already answered. I love pickled beets.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dear dear Sam, silly Sam.... You are a wonderful host and we wouldn't trade you in on a newer model even if they gave us free shipping on our next order of yarn! Hope the wedding went off without a glitch! I know I have missed some birthdays....and I saw someone post about joy being in the hospital..... Love to all. I am going to read a while and see if I can catch up on all the news.


----------



## kehinkle

darowil said:


> Southern Gal happy birthday to you too.


And from me ,too. Happy birthday, Southern Gal.


----------



## cmaliza

HI All....it's 11:30 pm...waaaay past my bedtime. My first time on today and we are already at 38 pages! What a bunch of chatter boxes! I need to go back and see what all the chatter was about...hate to miss any of it! Tomorrow....no company, so I should have time to get mostly caught up...unless the topics get really thick!
Hope all are doing well...best wishes to all the birthday kids, get well vibes for all in need, keep your needles clicking! g'nite....Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Southern Gal

darowil said:


> Southern Gal happy birthday to you too.


Thanks, we went to supper with some friends at their home and another couple was there, we had a good time, just chatting, when bj and drove home, i was talking and not paying attention, but i heard bj gasp and start laughing and i looked up and there down one side of my chain link fence, was a huge white sign with huge letters like you had a giant billboard done, with black baloons on either end saying my name and my age :shock: i know it was one of the two girls my neices, bj said not to start taking it down as it was pretty dark, so there it hangs like a landing strip beakon... i will get it down before church tomorrow. my used to be nephew by marriage said in wm where he works in front of everyone, i didn't look a day over 50 and this total stranger said not over 45, i just rolled my eyes and hunted bj down, then as we are going up front to check out, a friend i worked with at the factory, hollered out across the store, happy 60th b-day. she said not to be mad at her, that bj had put on face book for everyone to wish me a happy 60th, so i will kill him and tell God he died ;-)


----------



## Southern Gal

Grankl
It has been cooler in TN the last few days but pleasantly so. I am really wondering what to pack as we are doing a Boston/Canada cruise in September. This has been a very unusual summer.[/quote said:


> where MT. Juliet TN from where you live? thats where my sis lives, they are in florida as we speak on vacation.


----------



## kehinkle

ok, so i am the big 60 today...........yes get the gasps over with and move on. wow... 60, how did i get here:shock: we were supposed to celebrate last nite with some close friends and it got postponed due to other issues with others, so we think tonight we are going to get together. we are fixing chicken fajitas and all the fixings to go with it. and my cousin has fixed a pinapple upside down cake for me, love them, since my sister has passed, i haven't had one. she always fixed her alfred one and then did me one in a small tiny iron skillet, kinda a one person cake, soooo good.i said were she still alive she would have waken me early this morn, as she always did who evers birthday it was and sang loudly and off key to them. just to agravate, i miss that.  ok, not gonna be gloomy gus, i am the big 60 deal with it, she says to self :!:[/quote]

I know. I turned 60 in June! Where did the years go?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have pickled beets on my grocery list and will look for golden beets at the Farmer's Market. Maybe red ones, too and I'll hunt for recipe for Harvard beets:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-harvard-beets/



kehinkle said:


> Pickled, cooked or raw beetroot on hamburger? Oh, see it was already answered. I love pickled beets.


----------



## Southern Gal

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Southern Gal! I hope you have many more and that today is really special ! Have a wonderful birthday


thanks to all the well wishers , yes its been a wonderful day with family and friends. 
again shirley, your talent blows my mind. thank you for sharing


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL...just remember that 60 is the new 40! And YOU are doing it very well; they should only be so lucky to be so full of life as you are! (by the way I'm closer to 61 now than 60....LOL) Happy Birthday again Southern Gal.


Southern Gal said:


> Thanks, we went to supper with some friends at their home and another couple was there, we had a good time, just chatting, when bj and drove home, i was talking and not paying attention, but i heard bj gasp and start laughing and i looked up and there down one side of my chain link fence, was a huge white sign with huge letters like you had a giant billboard done, with black baloons on either end saying my name and my age :shock: i know it was one of the two girls my neices, bj said not to start taking it down as it was pretty dark, so there it hangs like a landing strip beakon... i will get it down before church tomorrow. my used to be nephew by marriage said in wm where he works in front of everyone, i didn't look a day over 50 and this total stranger said not over 45, i just rolled my eyes and hunted bj down, then as we are going up front to check out, a friend i worked with at the factory, hollered out across the store, happy 60th b-day. she said not to be mad at her, that bj had put on face book for everyone to wish me a happy 60th, so i will kill him and tell God he died ;-)


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Big yes to it working now! hey, we look out for each other! Love the pictures you send of the Canadian Rocky Mountains! I get to see the much loved mountains of Canada without leaving home! My son sends me ones of the other side of the mountains! So nice to have both sides! Have you ever been to the Yukon? *sighs* someday I want to go and explore it. I fell in love with it when I read White Fang and Call of the Wild by Jack London back in grade school. We took them as part of our English classes. Zoe


I remember going to the Yukon River when I was 8 and all the guys had to pee in the river, said it was tradition. lolol... :roll: I have a picture of their backs, somewhere in the family album, there's a legacy to leave. lololol :shock: 
Have you all been to Dawson Creek? We went the year I was 14 for a mens softball tournament, it was during the big celebration they have every year and it was so much fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Well, it's midnight, have been sitting with mom for awhile didn't realize the time :roll: 
Wanted to wish everyone sweet dreams, hopes for a better day tomorrow for all! 
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> That is just wonderful.. I'd be bursting a few buttons also!! Taking after their Grandparents for sure!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

It's been a good day, I'm still walking upright. lolol...No wine tonight as my stomach was a bit buggy earlier but seems to be fine now.  go figure. lol
Thank you all for the birthday wishes. 

All the pictures today were so beautiful. 
Going to start one of Gwens scarves tomorrow, think I'll do the Shades of Winter one first, then the ZigZag one. 
I'm off to bed, DH is heading to Michigan in the morning so I will be spending (hopefully) a lot more time this week with you all. lol...We'll see how that goes, best laid plans and all. 
Night everyone! Hugs and Love from Wyoming.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy birthday Kaye - celebrate all weekend at least!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy birthday Southern Gal!!


----------



## patocenizo

Happy Birthday to you and to all. it is now 6:55 am in Belgium and we are ready to hit the road and arrive back in Amsterdam around 2:00 pm. It has been quite hot here.


Poledra65 said:


> It's been a good day, I'm still walking upright. lolol...No wine tonight as my stomach was a bit buggy earlier but seems to be fine now.  go figure. lol
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes.
> 
> All the pictures today were so beautiful.
> Going to start one of Gwens scarves tomorrow, think I'll do the Shades of Winter one first, then the ZigZag one.
> I'm off to bed, DH is heading to Michigan in the morning so I will be spending (hopefully) a lot more time this week with you all. lol...We'll see how that goes, best laid plans and all.
> Night everyone! Hugs and Love from Wyoming.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Caught up for now. As Pacer said, I got a load 2 1/2 hrs after I delivered the one I picked up this morning. Had to drive 150 miles to get it but it was a pleasant drive in an area of MI I haven't been in. Doesn't deliver til Monday am, so am not hurrying. Stopped for the night in Holland, MI. 

So wanted to finish at least my socks. And I just bought two new circs, both 12", a zero and another 3.00 mm #2. Kinda like doing the socks on the 12" size and still want to do 2 at a time; 10 rounds at a time. Hoping the 0 will help my ribbing be neater. We will see, if I get time to work on them. But, loads pay the bills and keep me in yarn.

Bedtime soon. Hope everyone is doing well or as well as can be expected. 

Take care,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I am fortunate to have a very happy marriage (58 years) but I also know that he does everything he can to make life good for us. I am so lucky - as we only knew each other less than a week when we decided to get married. pure luck, that part of it - hard work for the first few years and now it is smooth 90% of the time. Not everyone is as fortunate and i thank my lucky stars every day.
> 
> His greatest gift to me was to let me be me -- When he retired it was a change and we both had to learn to live 24 hours together-- One thing I have a workshop room (second bedroom of our condo) so we can each watch our own programs and I can do my 'thing'.
> 
> I agree with Zoe though -- if I wasn't this happy I would prefer to live alone. I am just extremely lucky and thankful. .


Couldn't agree more... It takes work to make a good marriage and you must still be your own person. I don't know that we always succeed... but we have been together over 50 years... married 49.... I am a rather solitary person in many ways and living alone would not have been a problem... In fact, I enjoyed when he was out of town on business, as I could eat, sleep, do as I pleased... but there is something to be said for having a companion when times are rough.... besides, we could never afford a divorce at today's housing prices!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> Yesterday before DH and I left for Bloomington, Directv has a new channel called the dog channel. Supposedly their programing is for dogs who are alone and it is supposed to help "entertain" your dog so they dont destroy stuff or get bored or lonely. OUrs thought so much of it (yes, we left it on for them as its free for two weeks, I'm not paying for that) they were upstairs on the couch waiting for us to get home! lol


We used to turn the aquarium channel on for the cats!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Sorlenna's DD and to Poledra and Southern Gal and also to Daniel. Good thing it has been a rainy season for many because that is alot of candles to light for everyone altogether. LOL
> Always glad to see people reach another birthday because the alternative is not such a happy thought. Enjoy life and enjoy reaching each new birthday!
> 
> Kathleendoris....beautiful work on that scarf. I need to do that one for fun. Normally I don't do scarves and afghans because I get bored and lose interest.
> 
> So Kehinkle...you need to stop by tomorrow as I have your tea in my refrigerator. Keeping it cold for you and saved out two brats to throw on the grill for you tomorrow.
> 
> MY lovely surprise of the day was that Kathy had a load about 30 minutes away from my home so she drove up to my home this afternoon and we went to the LYS together and then came to my home. Just as I was getting to put the brats on the grill she got an unexpected call to pick up a load so she had to quickly leave. I did send her off with a little food to eat on the road. Not much fun having to eat out all the time so I thought I would grill for her. The load was an awesome deal and she could not refuse such an offer. That is why we haven't been hearing much from her as she has been very busy with loads since she got the van fixed. It was wonderful to have a short visit and a real hug. Drive safe Kathy.
> 
> Kathy saw my mittens that I am making for Shirley's collection and she really liked them. My mom and I have been making them for many years now and they are always well received.


How fun to have Kathy for a visit.... I have wanted to try mittens... Can you share the source of your pattern? Thanks AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> What I saw looked more like cat tv to me there was a pin wheel on the tv spinning, lol. Speaking of pinwheels, saw some at JoAnns the other day, $7.99 for a pin wheel, crazy!! They are fun but thats a bit much for some plastic and a wooden stick!


We used to make them with a straight pin, paper and a drinking straw.....I was trying to pick up silly little things for GD at camp.... The prices for a little rubber ball or some jacks,,, outrageous.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> I totally agree with you regarding Dave.
> 
> HAPPY 60th !
> 
> i hit that mark last fall.
> 
> 60 is the new 40!
> 
> HAVE A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY. And a great weekend! And a great year ahead!
> 
> XO
> 
> quote=Southern Gal]
> 
> :thumbup: :XD:


I want second all of this..... Welcome both of you gals to the 60's... I'll be leaving for the 70's this year!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Kathleendoris said:


> It really is a much simpler project than it might at first appear, but will certainly impress the non-knitters on your gift list!


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Kathleendoris said:


> It really is a much simpler project than it might at first appear, but will certainly impress the non-knitters on your gift list!


Beautiful knitting... Of course, anything that has a woven effect is way up on my list!!!!! Such a soft pink... really pretty.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> KatyNora, your sister was a remarkable person. I know you will miss her, but her spirit will always be with you. What a great idea to sing "Row, row, row your boat" at the end of her service - I think I'm going to have to do something similar when my time comes. I want people to celebrate my life, not be sad. Told my daughters to take away everyone's keys and have a party!
> 
> Love and prayers for both of you, Paula


My DH's Irish grandmother had an insurance policy to pay for her wake.... and what a party it was!!!! She led an incredible life and did it her way... with flair!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


Just gorgeous.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Here is a new thing I hadn't heard of:
> Knitting from silk hankies. Not the kind of hankies in your pocket or purse, well if anybody still uses them, but if you go to this site at Knitpicks it will explain it. They sell the knit hankies too and I want to try this some time in the future:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-use-silk-hankies/


I should do this with the ones sitting in my spinning basket. I don't think my fingers are ever going to be smooth enough to spin it. Silk catches on every little crease.... but is so worth it...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> The musical our grandchildren were in was last night and what a surprise. We knew the one grandson was good as he got a major role in the first musical he tried out for. The surprise was the other grandson and our granddaughter. Wow, didn't know he could belt those songs out like that and our granddaughter stole the show as a little dancing monkey. The director even said it was the first time she ever lost her place while directing as she started watching her do her moves. Needless to say we burst a few buttons. The oldest was the star, the next was a Genie, and then the dancing monkey. LOL


How wonderful that they all were in the performance.... Can't imagine where they get their musical abilities from....


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> I never heard about this -assume its vitamin B1? Sounds wonderful if it works and presumably smells better than onion that is in Sams introduction this week (sorry Sam, not meant as a criticism... Just a comment!)


Mmmm..... i havent heard it either, will remember that tip :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

oddball said:


> Finally I have caught up.Time for bed now though. A nice cool evening. Julie - I think it is probably mid morning for you. Have a good day. Prayers to everyone that needs them. Will try and keep up tomorrow, but it is the anniversary of our DS passing so not sure what tomorrow will bring.
> Lin x


Hope today is not too hard a day for you, Lyn. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ptofValerie

I didn't open any mails yesterday and I wasn't surprised to find that the new tea party was already at p39. I really missed the chat but the weather was lovely and I had to do various outside tasks. I was in the cottage garden and was delighted to see many butterflies. Its been some years since I saw so many and of various species. Not a chance of a photograph though. Their increased numbers must be in response to this lovely summer we're having. It is properly warm and we've had some heavy showers that have kept everything green. I'm in Belfast today but intend to go back to Ballyhalbert tomorrow as I enjoy the outside work and it is doing my asthma a power of good. No complains from this part of the world!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> That's my daughter's favorite movie -- I'll show her Clarence's picture when she's here tomorrow.


A favorite of all in my family. I cross-stitched the title with a holly border for all three houses as a Christmas ornament one year, but we never take it down....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I agree!!! I like the right out of the jar cold. :thumbup: :thumbup:


me too and must put some on the shopping list.

I am really appreciating the B1 advise for mosquitos We have a West Nile Virus problem in the area and mom is almost afraid to go out on her deck so I will have her start taking this every morning...


----------



## Kathleendoris

ptofValerie said:


> I didn't open any mails yesterday and I wasn't surprised to find that the new tea party was already at p39. I really missed the chat but the weather was lovely and I had to do various outside tasks. I was in the cottage garden and was delighted to see many butterflies. Its been some years since I saw so many and of various species. Not a chance of a photograph though. Their increased numbers must be in response to this lovely summer we're having. It is properly warm and we've had some heavy showers that have kept everything green. I'm in Belfast today but intend to go back to Ballyhalbert tomorrow as I enjoy the outside work and it is doing my asthma a power of good. No complains from this part of the world!


I have certainly noticed more butterflies about this year, at least in terms of quantity. Most seem to be either Cabbage Whites, or Peacocks, other varieties are rare. When I was younger, Tortoiseshells always seemed to be the commonest type, but I hardly ever see those now.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Edith M said:


> Sam, If not for you I would have left the Tea Party when Dave gave up. I won't rehash that bit. You have a homey way about you that is more my style and even though my health does not permit me to participate as often as I like I still check in each week. You and the other participants brighten my day with your recipes, household hints and anecdotes about your lives and families. I went to see my family last month when my youngest daughter remarried. She was widowed 3 years ago and he was widowed 2 years ago. They go to the same church and have known each other a long time.
> 
> I met a 2 year old grand daughter for the first time. She is such a doll. A 2 year old great grand son and a 3 year old great grand daughter. I saw all 4 of my children and their spouses and children and many hugs and kisses were caught up on. I had a wonderful time. Rick, and I intended to stay the whole week but Lori and Chuck, the bride and groom went on their honey moon, Mike and Pete could not get time off from work and the DIL's also had to work. Funny thing is that just because you are retired does not mean the rest of the family is as well. We did visit with Edie and her family but she and her hubby are both disabled and not really up to long visits.
> 
> Two days after we got home I came down with Bronchitis and it took forever to get over. Rick had a bad cold and his diabetes was all out of whack. Long story short; I don't think we will be repeating that trip again in the forseeable future. But we had fun and do not regret a minute of it.
> 
> I offer my prayers to all the folks needing them and best birthday wishes to those having birthdays. Stay well, my friends.
> 
> Now I need to make supper for Rick and myself. Some left over pork rib, hash browns and mixed veggies for him and left over pasta and meat sauce for yours truly. That will clean out the fridge so we can start fresh tomorrow.


Isn't that just the way life goes.... When we finally have lots of time for the family, they are so busy with their lives.... Sorry you both became ill, but I know you wouldn't trade seeing them all and meeting the little ones for all the world..


----------



## Dreamweaver

oddball said:


> Finally I have caught up.Time for bed now though. A nice cool evening. Julie - I think it is probably mid morning for you. Have a good day. Prayers to everyone that needs them. Will try and keep up tomorrow, but it is the anniversary of our DS passing so not sure what tomorrow will bring.
> Lin x


Be sure that tomorrow brings memories of some of the *good* times with DS..... Sending sympathy and comforting hugs your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal said:


> i was talking and not paying attention, but i heard bj gasp and start laughing and i looked up and there down one side of my chain link fence, was a huge white sign with huge letters like you had a giant billboard done, with black baloons on either end saying my name and my age :shock:


They got you good!!!!! I'd leave it up!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Hi all, Stopped for the night in Holland, MI.
> Ohio Kathy


That is where I spent all my summers at a cottage on the lake. Dad would never let me buy the wooden shoes at the wooden shoe factory... Mow, it turns out, my dentist's family started the first Asian grocery there... Times sure have changed.

Glad you are getting lots of loads to make up for the down time with the van.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

2:30 in the morning, but I am finally caught up.... Off to bed, hopefully to sleep....


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> I didn't open any mails yesterday and I wasn't surprised to find that the new tea party was already at p39. I really missed the chat but the weather was lovely and I had to do various outside tasks. I was in the cottage garden and was delighted to see many butterflies. Its been some years since I saw so many and of various species. Not a chance of a photograph though. Their increased numbers must be in response to this lovely summer we're having. It is properly warm and we've had some heavy showers that have kept everything green. I'm in Belfast today but intend to go back to Ballyhalbert tomorrow as I enjoy the outside work and it is doing my asthma a power of good. No complains from this part of the world!


I guess we will just have to imagine your butterflies. We normally see only the Monarch butterfly, and the white cabbage butterfly. (And that will be half a year away)


----------



## sugarsugar

Southern Gal said:


> Thanks, we went to supper with some friends at their home and another couple was there, we had a good time, just chatting, when bj and drove home, i was talking and not paying attention, but i heard bj gasp and start laughing and i looked up and there down one side of my chain link fence, was a huge white sign with huge letters like you had a giant billboard done, with black baloons on either end saying my name and my age :shock: i know it was one of the two girls my neices, bj said not to start taking it down as it was pretty dark, so there it hangs like a landing strip beakon... i will get it down before church tomorrow. my used to be nephew by marriage said in wm where he works in front of everyone, i didn't look a day over 50 and this total stranger said not over 45, i just rolled my eyes and hunted bj down, then as we are going up front to check out, a friend i worked with at the factory, hollered out across the store, happy 60th b-day. she said not to be mad at her, that bj had put on face book for everyone to wish me a happy 60th, so i will kill him and tell God he died ;-)


LOL LOL I think thats fantastic! Sort of thing i would do... shout for everyone to hear. HAPPY 60th !! :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Southern Gal said:


> Thanks, we went to supper with some friends at their home and another couple was there, we had a good time, just chatting, when bj and drove home, i was talking and not paying attention, but i heard bj gasp and start laughing and i looked up and there down one side of my chain link fence, was a huge white sign with huge letters like you had a giant billboard done, with black baloons on either end saying my name and my age :shock: i know it was one of the two girls my neices, bj said not to start taking it down as it was pretty dark, so there it hangs like a landing strip beakon... i will get it down before church tomorrow. my used to be nephew by marriage said in wm where he works in front of everyone, i didn't look a day over 50 and this total stranger said not over 45, i just rolled my eyes and hunted bj down, then as we are going up front to check out, a friend i worked with at the factory, hollered out across the store, happy 60th b-day. she said not to be mad at her, that bj had put on face book for everyone to wish me a happy 60th, so i will kill him and tell God he died ;-)


 :lol: :lol: thank you for making me smile, love the comment about FB and telling God he died!


----------



## sugarsugar

ptofValerie said:


> I didn't open any mails yesterday and I wasn't surprised to find that the new tea party was already at p39. I really missed the chat but the weather was lovely and I had to do various outside tasks. I was in the cottage garden and was delighted to see many butterflies. Its been some years since I saw so many and of various species. Not a chance of a photograph though. Their increased numbers must be in response to this lovely summer we're having. It is properly warm and we've had some heavy showers that have kept everything green. I'm in Belfast today but intend to go back to Ballyhalbert tomorrow as I enjoy the outside work and it is doing my asthma a power of good. No complains from this part of the world!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

RookieRetiree said:


> I have pickled beets on my grocery list and will look for golden beets at the Farmer's Market. Maybe red ones, too and I'll hunt for recipe for Harvard beets:
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-harvard-beets/


My gran often used to put the beetroot diced into a dish and then make a jelly with half hot water and half vinegar and then pour the jelly over the beetroot and let cool to set. Often in the summer if going on a picnic she would have lots of little patties of individual beetroot jelly for each child. We thought that was just wonderful and of course no arguing because someone had a bigger portion lol


----------



## angelam

KatyNora
I only came to KTP since you've been away so we haven't met before but I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear of your loss. Your sister's farewell letter was so beautifully written it brought tears to my eyes. God Bless you and all your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you. ((()))


----------



## dollyclaire

Today Sunday 4th Aug is Sisters Day

Happy Sisters Day to everyone! Have a lovely day knowing that you are cherished by your 'Sisters' on the TP.


----------



## angelam

Enjoy your grand daughters wedding Sam, I'm sure you'll be proud of her. Donuts instead of cake sound great - enjoy!


----------



## angelam

I'm a newcomer to KTP so I never knew David but I love Sam and all his family chat and his recipes. You're doing a great job Sam - I wouldn't have you any other way!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.

I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> Today Sunday 4th Aug is Sisters Day
> 
> Happy Sisters Day to everyone! Have a lovely day knowing that you are cherished by your 'Sisters' on the TP.


Morning Dollyclaire and happy Sisters Day to you and all on the TP


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Change is never easy and I think especially hard as we get older... It is hard to finally realize that you can't live on your own. I hope she will adjust and learn to accept and enjoy her time there.... and that a bed becomes available permanently....(If sis is so against it, can she take care of her in her home? If not, it would be best if she could be a help and not a hindrance.-


24 hours later she is very happy! Hopefully she will remain like this- at least not as anti as yesterday.
Her daughter would willingly do so but MIL really doesn't want to live over there- three major reason being Melbourne is colder, not where she has lived for the 55+ years of her married life and her daughter is very controlling. So best if she doesn't go that way. And SIL does have an 8 year old and a husband. The son doesn't get ignored, him and my MIL simply get dragged out to all the things he MUST do. 
David has the opposite problem of you - while yours and his siblings agree on not wanting care for their mothers the involvement is the opposite extremes. And equally difficult to manage!


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL...just remember that 60 is the new 40! And YOU are doing it very well; they should only be so lucky to be so full of life as you are! (by the way I'm closer to 61 now than 60....LOL) Happy Birthday again Southern Gal.


60 is the right time to act your shoe size (you lot in America will have to convert to UK sizes) so I am six and a half!!!!


----------



## darowil

Caught up with most of my siblings and mother today at the cemetary to 'vist' my sisters and then my brother. My nephew joine dus as well, whihc was appropriate as his mother was one of the two sisters. WHile trying to find his grave (for some reason his doesn't sttick in our minds. Maybe having gone to the same one twice in two weeks-(well 2 weeks and 1 hour to be exact) has reinfofrced their grave site in our minds. WHile trying to find Johns I found my grandparents in law! I had no idea they were even there, but with a surname of Battye it is not common and so grabbed my attention. They both died when David was a young child. We then went and had coffee together.

I won't be around for long tonight. My tiredness last night was the precursor of another migraine- so waiting for a reasonable time to go to bed. Made the visit this afternoon hard work.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear dear Sam, silly Sam.... You are a wonderful host and we wouldn't trade you in on a newer model even if they gave us free shipping on our next order of yarn! .


BUt if they included the whole order free we might change our minds :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> Thanks, we went to supper with some friends at their home and another couple was there, we had a good time, just chatting, when bj and drove home, i was talking and not paying attention, but i heard bj gasp and start laughing and i looked up and there down one side of my chain link fence, was a huge white sign with huge letters like you had a giant billboard done, with black baloons on either end saying my name and my age :shock: i know it was one of the two girls my neices, bj said not to start taking it down as it was pretty dark, so there it hangs like a landing strip beakon... i will get it down before church tomorrow. my used to be nephew by marriage said in wm where he works in front of everyone, i didn't look a day over 50 and this total stranger said not over 45, i just rolled my eyes and hunted bj down, then as we are going up front to check out, a friend i worked with at the factory, hollered out across the store, happy 60th b-day. she said not to be mad at her, that bj had put on face book for everyone to wish me a happy 60th, so i will kill him and tell God he died ;-)


How funny- not allowed to get away this one are you? They sure are making sure everyone knows.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


Aren't the butterlys lovely? especially the peacock butterfly.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> 24 hours later she is very happy! Hopefully she will remain like this- at least not as anti as yesterday.
> Her daughter would willingly do so but MIL really doesn't want to live over there- three major reason being Melbourne is colder, not where she has lived for the 55+ years of her married life and her daughter is very controlling. So best if she doesn't go that way. And SIL does have an 8 year old and a husband. The son doesn't get ignored, him and my MIL simply get dragged out to all the things he MUST do.
> David has the opposite problem of you - while yours and his siblings agree on not wanting care for their mothers the involvement is the opposite extremes. And equally difficult to manage!


Glad she is happier. When my dad lived with us he would go to a care home when we went on holiday. Always protested but the staff there said he always enjoyed himself.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Aren't the butterlys lovely? especially the peacock butterfly.


They are back there this morning. I have lots of buddleas in my front garden, there are also a lot of large whites there this morning. I will try and get some photos of them.


----------



## KateB

dollyclaire said:


> Today Sunday 4th Aug is Sisters Day
> 
> Happy Sisters Day to everyone! Have a lovely day knowing that you are cherished by your 'Sisters' on the TP.


Right back at you!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


LOVE the butterflies!! wonderful how nature is so colorful.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> 60 is the right time to act your shoe size (you lot in America will have to convert to UK sizes) so I am six and a half!!!!


Me too.....you coming out to play?!! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Me too.....you coming out to play?!! :lol:


You bet. Shall I bring my roller skates or skipping rope?


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening all. 
The early morning sunrise.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> LOVE the butterflies!! wonderful how nature is so colorful.


Hi Caren, you're up early or haven't you gone to bed? Just love the coffee, can smell it from here.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening all.
> The early morning sunrise.


OOOh that is lovely and does look 'early' x


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> *sigh* I guess we Mothers have to keep what we get! hahah, and love them all as only mothers can! Zoe


Yes we do, wouldn't trade any of my crew.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, you're up early or haven't you gone to bed? Just love the coffee, can smell it from here.


Good morning, I'm up early most days. Haven;t had my coffee yet am waiting on it to finish.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> OOOh that is lovely and does look 'early' x


It is 6:06 am now but about 5:30 when I took the photo.


----------



## sugarsugar

dollyclaire said:


> Today Sunday 4th Aug is Sisters Day
> 
> Happy Sisters Day to everyone! Have a lovely day knowing that you are cherished by your 'Sisters' on the TP.


Happy Sisters Day everyone :thumbup: And a hello there to Sam


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


Very pretty butterflies and flowers :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> 24 hours later she is very happy! Hopefully she will remain like this- at least not as anti as yesterday.
> Her daughter would willingly do so but MIL really doesn't want to live over there- three major reason being Melbourne is colder, not where she has lived for the 55+ years of her married life and her daughter is very controlling. So best if she doesn't go that way. And SIL does have an 8 year old and a husband. The son doesn't get ignored, him and my MIL simply get dragged out to all the things he MUST do.
> David has the opposite problem of you - while yours and his siblings agree on not wanting care for their mothers the involvement is the opposite extremes. And equally difficult to manage!


Fingers crossed she stays happy


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> It is 6:06 am now but about 5:30 when I took the photo.


Wow that is early. Do you normally get up at that time?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening, how are you feeling?


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Wow that is early. Do you normally get up at that time?


See you had already answered that. You can see I'm not fully awake and it's 11.15 here! :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Today Sunday 4th Aug is Sisters Day
> 
> Happy Sisters Day to everyone! Have a lovely day knowing that you are cherished by your 'Sisters' on the TP.


Happy sister's day to you too, and all of my other TP sisters. It is nice to enjoy the company of those that do not judge others for the way they are.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> 60 is the right time to act your shoe size (you lot in America will have to convert to UK sizes) so I am six and a half!!!!


I always act my shoe size which is a perfect six and a half.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> See you had already answered that. You can see I'm not fully awake and it's 11.15 here! :roll:


I have always been an early riser. 5:30 is a bit late for me most days it is closer to 4.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I have always been an early riser. 5:30 is a bit late for me most days it is closer to 4.


Wow, I was up about 7 this morning and I thought that was really early!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Wow, I was up about 7 this morning and I thought that was really early!


7 is early for me too.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Wow, I was up about 7 this morning and I thought that was really early!


I think it comes from having to get the wood stove going in order to cook breakfast when I was younger. For a while we lived in area where there was no electricity. Ever since then I get up rely and enjoy the quiet and watch the sun come up.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I have always been an early riser. 5:30 is a bit late for me most days it is closer to 4.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> 7 is early for me too.


Its just about right for me, but no way no how at 4.30am :shock:


----------



## jheiens

On this side of the State, we call them deer flies and, yes, they do bite and it really hurts when they do so. We don't seem to have so many of them, yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## melyn

I can relate to that too lol



Marianne818 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (what space on the bed that the furbabies allow you to share that is) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy Groves

Good morning all TP. Been a busy couple of weeks. Had sugery on my trigger thumb 2 weeks ago. Got the stitches this past Wed . Dr says pain is my guide. I did a little knitting last night. 
Our town of Adams, MA is hosting their 39th Agricultural Fair this weekend. 
I entered several things that I made and got Blue ribbons on my socks, a cabled hat with a brim, fingerless mittens, a sun hat, and a Christmas table runner. Got a yellow ribbon on my felted Clouche. And a First Place Blue ribbon on my Happy White Yeast Bread. Using Red Heart Yeast and King Arthur All-Purpose Flour. I had to submit my recipe and a loaf. I made it in a bread machine. Then I made two more loaves yesterday one for me Snd one for a wonderful neighbor. 
Today we will go to the fair and receive my prizes. 
Sam, I hope the wedding was beautiful. 
Our two sons came in with their kids, so we had a house full but we all had a lot of fun. We put together 3 small puzzles and then we started. 3-D Puzzle. Now that was a challenge. Out 12 year old grandson really knew what he was doing. I had never done one. It is a Vitorian House. It came out really pretty. 
Time for my coffee. Have a great week everyone. Peggy


----------



## Marianne818

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Caught up for now. As Pacer said, I got a load 2 1/2 hrs after I delivered the one I picked up this morning. Had to drive 150 miles to get it but it was a pleasant drive in an area of MI I haven't been in. Doesn't deliver til Monday am, so am not hurrying. Stopped for the night in Holland, MI.
> 
> So wanted to finish at least my socks. And I just bought two new circs, both 12", a zero and another 3.00 mm #2. Kinda like doing the socks on the 12" size and still want to do 2 at a time; 10 rounds at a time. Hoping the 0 will help my ribbing be neater. We will see, if I get time to work on them. But, loads pay the bills and keep me in yarn.
> 
> Bedtime soon. Hope everyone is doing well or as well as can be expected.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Kathy I admire you for the 2 at a time socks :thumbup: I've not used a 12" circular, isn't the needle part of that very short? I think my hands would be in a lot of pain if I tried to use one of those. Will check my LYS and see if anyone is using one that I might give it a try :thumbup: Seems everyone is pushing using the magic loop method now, went in for some dpn's and all I heard was magic loop this and that. ROFL, guess I'm a bit stubborn, I just got comfortable with the dpn's, the magic loop is confusing to me :roll: :-D :lol:  
Safe travels and God Speed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Will you share your ribbon winning bread recipe? Congrats...that's a lot of work. The WI state fair in Milwaukee and I want to get up there this week, but don't think there will be time..always love to go through the Extension Building and see all the entries.



Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning all TP. Been a busy couple of weeks. Had sugery on my trigger thumb 2 weeks ago. Got the stitches this past Wed . Dr says pain is my guide. I did a little knitting last night.
> Our town of Adams, MA is hosting their 39th Agricultural Fair this weekend.
> I entered several things that I made and got Blue ribbons on my socks, a cabled hat with a brim, fingerless mittens, a sun hat, and a Christmas table runner. Got a yellow ribbon on my felted Clouche. And a First Place Blue ribbon on my Happy White Yeast Bread. Using Red Heart Yeast and King Arthur All-Purpose Flour. I had to submit my recipe and a loaf. I made it in a bread machine. Then I made two more loaves yesterday one for me Snd one for a wonderful neighbor.
> Today we will go to the fair and receive my prizes.
> Sam, I hope the wedding was beautiful.
> Our two sons came in with their kids, so we had a house full but we all had a lot of fun. We put together 3 small puzzles and then we started. 3-D Puzzle. Now that was a challenge. Out 12 year old grandson really knew what he was doing. I had never done one. It is a Vitorian House. It came out really pretty.
> Time for my coffee. Have a great week everyone. Peggy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Magic Loop takes some getting use to, but I love it for those things that are too small for the smaller circulars. I found some HiyaHiya 12 needles that have a longer needle shank...I think the Addi's have some specific for socks that I'd like to check out. I agree, those needles with just a nub for the needle shaft cramp up my hands.

I have some very thick and sharp plastic 11" (from Defiance LYS) and they are okay, but I prefer the metal ones since the yarn glides easier and your need all the help you can get those first couple of rows when the stitches are stretched quite a bit around the 12".

I'm still going to try the 2 circulars to see how I like making socks that way...so far, I like the short circular better than the magic loop, but switch to magic loop for the toe section.



Marianne818 said:


> Kathy I admire you for the 2 at a time socks :thumbup: I've not used a 12" circular, isn't the needle part of that very short? I think my hands would be in a lot of pain if I tried to use one of those. Will check my LYS and see if anyone is using one that I might give it a try :thumbup: Seems everyone is pushing using the magic loop method now, went in for some dpn's and all I heard was magic loop this and that. ROFL, guess I'm a bit stubborn, I just got comfortable with the dpn's, the magic loop is confusing to me :roll: :-D :lol:
> Safe travels and God Speed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning - Happy Sister's Day to all my beloved sisters on the Tea Party. What a wonderful way to start the day - butterflies, flowers, coffee and best wishes!!

Brunch will be ready in about two hours. I have the popover batter chilling, the bacon is made (used some of the drippings). The roast beef and gravy are done and resting to be reheated to eating temperature - I'll also have some scrambled eggs and hash browns to fill out the meal. Please stop by for a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy our family get together...all three kids will be here; which usually doesn't happen except at Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## NanaCaren

Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


----------



## Marianne818

dollyclaire said:


> Today Sunday 4th Aug is Sisters Day
> 
> Happy Sisters Day to everyone! Have a lovely day knowing that you are cherished by your 'Sisters' on the TP.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thank you Sister!!! Will add my Happy Sisters Day to all in our KTP family. Not sure when Brother's Day is but sending out Loves to our guys also!! Sam, Aran, love you both so very much!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest DD had greenish/gray eyes when she was born and youngest DD had blue eyes. Oldest now has brown (medium) eyes and youngest blue but sometime look more green or gray depending on what she is wearing mostly.


Both of my girls have green/blue/purple eyes...depends on what they're wearing!! When they were young, they had strawberry blonde hair but as adults, it's light brown. Both of my sons had and still have beautiful brown eyes...when they were toddlers, they had white blonde curls but it's darkened as adults to brown.
Both my husband and I had brown eyes. My father's eyes were blue and mom's were hazel but both my sisters and I have brown eyes...go figure...genetics!!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


Beautiful butterflies, I especially like the Peacock!! I don't think we have those in my area. Have lots of yellow swallowtails right now, and beautiful blacks that I have no idea their name. I really should read up on butterflies, with all the flowers I have in my yard now they seem to be everywhere, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening all.
> The early morning sunrise.


Another early riser, LOL. I actually slept in till 6:30 this morning, I did however get 9 hours of sleep on Friday night :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning all TP. Been a busy couple of weeks. Had sugery on my trigger thumb 2 weeks ago. Got the stitches this past Wed . Dr says pain is my guide. I did a little knitting last night.
> Our town of Adams, MA is hosting their 39th Agricultural Fair this weekend.
> I entered several things that I made and got Blue ribbons on my socks, a cabled hat with a brim, fingerless mittens, a sun hat, and a Christmas table runner. Got a yellow ribbon on my felted Clouche. And a First Place Blue ribbon on my Happy White Yeast Bread. Using Red Heart Yeast and King Arthur All-Purpose Flour. I had to submit my recipe and a loaf. I made it in a bread machine. Then I made two more loaves yesterday one for me Snd one for a wonderful neighbor.
> Today we will go to the fair and receive my prizes.
> Sam, I hope the wedding was beautiful.
> Our two sons came in with their kids, so we had a house full but we all had a lot of fun. We put together 3 small puzzles and then we started. 3-D Puzzle. Now that was a challenge. Out 12 year old grandson really knew what he was doing. I had never done one. It is a Vitorian House. It came out really pretty.
> Time for my coffee. Have a great week everyone. Peggy


Hope you heal well and quickly :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like you've been very busy with all the prizes!! I love puzzles but have never tried the 3D, no space now to really work on one. :-(


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I'm a newcomer to KTP so I never knew David but I love Sam and all his family chat and his recipes. You're doing a great job Sam - I wouldn't have you any other way!


Sam is a wonderful host and is always welcoming. He keeps his KTP sisters straight, don't you, Bro Sam!!? LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - Happy Sister's Day to all my beloved sisters on the Tea Party. What a wonderful way to start the day - butterflies, flowers, coffee and best wishes!!
> 
> Brunch will be ready in about two hours. I have the popover batter chilling, the bacon is made (used some of the drippings). The roast beef and gravy are done and resting to be reheated to eating temperature - I'll also have some scrambled eggs and hash browns to fill out the meal. Please stop by for a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy our family get together...all three kids will be here; which usually doesn't happen except at Thanksgiving and Christmas!


I can't be there in person, but count me in mentally!!! Brunch sounds wonderful :thumbup: Enjoy this special time with your family Sis, is a blessing for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


That is beautiful Caren, thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


Beautiful pictures of those lovely butterflies...they're enjoying your garden as much as we are!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.

This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening all.
> The early morning sunrise.


Thanks,Caren...that always looks so neat!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I have always been an early riser. 5:30 is a bit late for me most days it is closer to 4.


You and I must be on the same wave length, Caren!! I'm usually up between 4:30 and 5 am. It amazes me that your sunrise is so much earlier than ours...Ours is now about 6 am. Guess it's because you're farther north!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Drive safely Kathy.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Caught up for now. As Pacer said, I got a load 2 1/2 hrs after I delivered the one I picked up this morning. Had to drive 150 miles to get it but it was a pleasant drive in an area of MI I haven't been in. Doesn't deliver til Monday am, so am not hurrying. Stopped for the night in Holland, MI.
> 
> So wanted to finish at least my socks. And I just bought two new circs, both 12", a zero and another 3.00 mm #2. Kinda like doing the socks on the 12" size and still want to do 2 at a time; 10 rounds at a time. Hoping the 0 will help my ribbing be neater. We will see, if I get time to work on them. But, loads pay the bills and keep me in yarn.
> 
> Bedtime soon. Hope everyone is doing well or as well as can be expected.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Kathy I admire you for the 2 at a time socks :thumbup: I've not used a 12" circular, isn't the needle part of that very short? I think my hands would be in a lot of pain if I tried to use one of those. Will check my LYS and see if anyone is using one that I might give it a try :thumbup: Seems everyone is pushing using the magic loop method now, went in for some dpn's and all I heard was magic loop this and that. ROFL, guess I'm a bit stubborn, I just got comfortable with the dpn's, the magic loop is confusing to me :roll: :-D :lol:
> Safe travels and God Speed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me, too, Marianne...I'd end up with a ball of tangled yarn that I'd have to spend all my time untangling and none knitting. I tried a 12" circular but the tips were so short, they made my arthritic hands hurt more. They hurt bad enough without any more aggravation...I'll stick to the dpns that I've used for years. I did buy the Harmony 16" for knitted hats and love those. The tips are shorter than regular circs. but not so short they hurt my hands.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to hear you're sleeping --- has the B12 shot helped!! Hope so and hope you get stronger each and every day!! Glad you could stop by!!



Marianne818 said:


> Another early riser, LOL. I actually slept in till 6:30 this morning, I did however get 9 hours of sleep on Friday night :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


Oh, I love it...I'd probably end up spilling my coffee if I used this cup....I'd be so busy admiring it.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

You did an amazing job. Very nice, very big socks.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.


----------



## Designer1234

ptofValerie said:


> I'm in Belfast today but intend to go back to Ballyhalbert tomorrow as I enjoy the outside work and it is doing my asthma a power of good. No complains from this part of the world!


Valerie - I have always wanted to go to Belfast and Lisburn. My MIL spoke so often of her childhood there. Pat visited there before we we married and met so many aunts and uncles --the next generation is there but we have lost touch with them. They were the McCann's - we always hoped to be able to go and meet some of them. I think they lived in both places -- there were many of her brothers and sisters and some have emigrated to Canada and we have met them. So nice to read your posts.


----------



## NanaCaren

Brunch this morning, waffles made by Daniel. Getting spoiled with him here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yummy...love homemade waffles. Where's my plate?


NanaCaren said:


> Brunch this morning, waffles made by Daniel. Getting spoiled with him here.


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning and happy Sisters Day! I'm caught up, but have neglected to respond to everything I'd like to. Happy birthday to all of you that are a year older! Prayers for those that are ill or hurting. I wish a good day for everyone!


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


Wow!! Love the colors, as my mom would say.. "You done good kiddo" :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> That is beautiful Caren, thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are welcome :-D :-D


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear you're sleeping --- has the B12 shot helped!! Hope so and hope you get stronger each and every day!! Glad you could stop by!!


B12 has helped a lot, but then so did the steak, LOL. I was told to increase my beef intake, for whatever proteins they give me. I do like steak and hamburger but not fond of roast beef but I do have one in the crock pot for our dinner tonight. I plan on mowing the back 40 today, looks like rain will be coming back later this week and I want to get it cut down before it starts over again :-( Plus my son of my heart is coming in Thursday, so no time to be out mowing for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Peggy Groves said:


> Our town of Adams, MA is hosting their 39th Agricultural Fair this weekend.
> I entered several things that I made and got Blue ribbons on my socks, a cabled hat with a brim, fingerless mittens, a sun hat, and a Christmas table runner. Got a yellow ribbon on my felted Clouche. And a First Place Blue ribbon on my Happy White Yeast Bread. Using Red Heart Yeast and King Arthur All-Purpose Flour
> Today we will go to the fair and receive my prizes.
> Sam, I hope the wedding was beautiful.
> Our two sons came in with their kids, so we had a house full but we all had a lot of fun. We put together 3 small puzzles and then we started. 3-D Puzzle. Now that was a challenge. Out 12 year old grandson really knew what he was doing. I had never done one. It is a Vitorian House. It came out really pretty.
> Time for my coffee. Have a great week everyone. Peggy


Congratulations on all your ribbons - you must be very talented both in knitting,crochet and baking!. I hope your hand is getting better. Hard to have to miss working on your projects. Thoughts are with you!


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch this morning, waffles made by Daniel. Getting spoiled with him here.


I may have to make waffles while Richard is here..he rarely has a home cooked meal much less a breakfast!! 
Looks like the family is enjoying for sure!! Hi PJ'S :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> Love the socks they have turned out very well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, since I can't get a bite of Nanacaren's waffles I'm going to go make myself some peanut butter on toast...be back shortly.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.

I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont). 
I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.

I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.

Lots of Hugs
Trisha


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


Wow, that is so delicate and just love the colours.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> You and I must be on the same wave length, Caren!! I'm usually up between 4:30 and 5 am. It amazes me that your sunrise is so much earlier than ours...Ours is now about 6 am. Guess it's because you're farther north!
> JuneK


I don't usually pay attention to what time the sun comes up I sit by the window and just watch most days.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Sisters' Day! to all my sisters on the Tea Party. I am sending a quilted post card to each and everyone of you. Please enjoy, and have a wonderful day!


----------



## martina

I didn't know it was Sisters Day. But happy sisters day to all crafting sisters. This from a cool, wet, windy cloudy Plymouth. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Marianne818

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


Trisha, Sister of my heart, will be keeping you in prayers for sure. I know what you mean about not having time, I am the same way and refuse most of the time until it's unbearable and I have to give in. Gwen, C and the boys all fuss but it's natural for me. Soldier on dear one, but know we are here for you always!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> Gorgeous socks and cool colours.
> :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


Such pretty visitors. Thank you for sharing so much of your garden with us, it's really something to look forward to each day along with Carens coffee/sunrises, and Julies pictures of the coast. Love them all so much and a wonderful start to the day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy...love homemade waffles. Where's my plate?


There are plenty of extras, just let me know what time you will be here.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening all.
> The early morning sunrise.


I really like your video feature. You have a beautiful skyline, isn't it nice to look out see so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


How truly beautiful! Makes our butterflies seem so boring!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Wow, that is so delicate and just love the colours.


I love the colours as well. I will be looking this cup up to get for Chrissy, peacocks being her favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Sisters' Day! to all my sisters on the Tea Party. I am sending a quilted post card to each and everyone of you. Please enjoy, and have a wonderful day!


Those are brilliant I love it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question for ANYONE...getting ready to make a Barbie top for C's dolls and of course I need a 2mm dpns and the smallest I have is a 2.25 mm. Do you think it will make much difference?


----------



## Poledra65

Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning all TP. Been a busy couple of weeks. Had sugery on my trigger thumb 2 weeks ago. Got the stitches this past Wed . Dr says pain is my guide. I did a little knitting last night.
> Our town of Adams, MA is hosting their 39th Agricultural Fair this weekend.
> I entered several things that I made and got Blue ribbons on my socks, a cabled hat with a brim, fingerless mittens, a sun hat, and a Christmas table runner. Got a yellow ribbon on my felted Clouche. And a First Place Blue ribbon on my Happy White Yeast Bread. Using Red Heart Yeast and King Arthur All-Purpose Flour. I had to submit my recipe and a loaf. I made it in a bread machine. Then I made two more loaves yesterday one for me Snd one for a wonderful neighbor.
> Today we will go to the fair and receive my prizes.
> Sam, I hope the wedding was beautiful.
> Our two sons came in with their kids, so we had a house full but we all had a lot of fun. We put together 3 small puzzles and then we started. 3-D Puzzle. Now that was a challenge. Out 12 year old grandson really knew what he was doing. I had never done one. It is a Vitorian House. It came out really pretty.
> Time for my coffee. Have a great week everyone. Peggy


Ooh congratulations on your ribbons, that's wonderful. I really need to enter something in the fair here one on these years, it's so much fun to do. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - Happy Sister's Day to all my beloved sisters on the Tea Party. What a wonderful way to start the day - butterflies, flowers, coffee and best wishes!!
> 
> Brunch will be ready in about two hours. I have the popover batter chilling, the bacon is made (used some of the drippings). The roast beef and gravy are done and resting to be reheated to eating temperature - I'll also have some scrambled eggs and hash browns to fill out the meal. Please stop by for a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy our family get together...all three kids will be here; which usually doesn't happen except at Thanksgiving and Christmas!


Oh yum, sounds delicious.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


That one is nice, I'd have to hide that one behind glass, too afraid it'd get broken.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> I remember going to the Yukon River when I was 8 and all the guys had to pee in the river, said it was tradition. lolol... :roll: I have a picture of their backs, somewhere in the family album, there's a legacy to leave. lololol :shock:
> Have you all been to Dawson Creek? We went the year I was 14 for a mens softball tournament, it was during the big celebration they have every year and it was so much fun. :thumbup:


Good morning Kaye, no, I have not been to Dawson Creek either. *sighs with anticipation* I think that I shall have to do a yarn crawl all over this country and stop in every place that I have not been! oh dear, I best get packing then............... hmmmm, perhaps I will buy me a rig and just drive all over, nah, takes too long. I am going to snag me a chopper and fly! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for ANYONE...getting ready to make a Barbie top for C's dolls and of course I need a 2mm dpns and the smallest I have is a 2.25 mm. Do you think it will make much difference?


I don't think it will matter that much - it will depend on whether you knit very loosely - if that is the case it could make a difference. I have even done a pair of socks on those two sized circulars (made two at a time). If you knit loosely you might want to do 2 less stitches but i wouldn't bother. You could always adjust it a bit by putting a crochet border around the neck and waist - or a little elastic. I don't think it will matter. it if it is just a tad too big. It should be okay, in my opinion!


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for ANYONE...getting ready to make a Barbie top for C's dolls and of course I need a 2mm dpns and the smallest I have is a 2.25 mm. Do you think it will make much difference?


Honestly no I don't think it will make much difference. Just easier in the hands to knit.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Such pretty visitors. Thank you for sharing so much of your garden with us, it's really something to look forward to each day along with Carens coffee/sunrises, and Julies pictures of the coast. Love them all so much and a wonderful start to the day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I enjoy PurpleFi's garden and Julie's coast photos as well. I look forward to seeing them each morning, makes for a happier day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I really like your video feature. You have a beautiful skyline, isn't it nice to look out see so far. :thumbup:


Thank you it is vey nice to look at everyday. Love making the videos early in the morning and in the evenings, I can capture the sounds of nature.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> I don't usually pay attention to what time the sun comes up I sit by the window and just watch most days.


When we lived on our acreage - it was in the forest in Central Alberta- I loved the early mornings when the world was waking up. You could actually 'hear' the quiet. the chickadees were up earlier than I was and the deer and moose would come to our salt lick on the hill in our meadow. Pat and I would sit outside on the deck and drink our coffee and not speak -- just watch and listen. I miss that so I will think about you Caren - it is so different than the city.


----------



## KateB

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


Hope you feel better soon, Trisha!


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks Shirley and Martina....I thought that would be the case but just wanted to make sure. Hey...it's for a Barbie so don't think "she" will complain anyway...LOL


----------



## KateB

Great socks, Rookie!
Love that cup, Caren!
Congrats on all your winning ribbons, Peggy!
Great postcards, Shirley!
Lovely colours in that skirt, Gwen. ouldn't mind one like that myself.....if I ever wore skirts any more!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Such pretty visitors. Thank you for sharing so much of your garden with us, it's really something to look forward to each day along with Carens coffee/sunrises, and Julies pictures of the coast. Love them all so much and a wonderful start to the day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

dollyclaire said:


> Today Sunday 4th Aug is Sisters Day
> 
> Happy Sisters Day to everyone! Have a lovely day knowing that you are cherished by your 'Sisters' on the TP.


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks to all our sisters who post pictures of their beautiful gardens and the 'visitors' who spend time there. Purple -- the butterflies are so beautiful. We don't get those type here, the odd Monarch (many fewer than in the past) and a couple of other types but not in those vibrant colors. I think our bitter winters are too cold for many species. 

Isn't the world an amazing place? and isn't the TP amazing too? pictures from all over, people from all over and friendships that will last a lifetime. How lucky are we??

My thoughts are full this morning -- it is a lovely day, and life is good.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Such pretty visitors. Thank you for sharing so much of your garden with us, it's really something to look forward to each day along with Carens coffee/sunrises, and Julies pictures of the coast. Love them all so much and a wonderful start to the day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I enjoy PurpleFi's garden and Julie's coast photos as well. I look forward to seeing them each morning, makes for a happier day.


For so many of the KTP the sea coast must be just a dream, it is hard for us to imagine being more than an hour away from a beach, apart from those living in Central Otago, Queenstown area.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That one is nice, I'd have to hide that one behind glass, too afraid it'd get broken.


I could never put it behind glass, it would feel so left out if I didn't use it. I have always used my good dishes for everyday. If I waited for a special day they might never get used. Even a bad day is special, for without bad days we would not know what good days were. Using fancy dishes on a bad day turns it into a special day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Shirley and Martina....I thought that would be the case but just wanted to make sure. Hey...it's for a Barbie so don't think "she" will complain anyway...LOL


Very gay!


----------



## wannabear

Pontuf said:


> Caren
> 
> Your avatar cracks me up. When I read your posts I feel like I am sitting in the seat next to you in the car! I also wonder how you are posting when you are driving!
> 
> Does anyone else get this feeling or am I just crazy?????
> 
> XO


I feel like that, too, and I think to myself that she's REALLY keeping her eyes on the road.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> For so many of the KTP the sea coast must be just a dream, it is hard for us to imagine being more than an hour away from a beach, apart from those living in Central Otago, Queenstown area.


Pretty much the same over here, and we're only 5 minutes from the seafront!
BTW DH and his pal have just walked from Drymen to Balmaha today.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Sister!!! Will add my Happy Sisters Day to all in our KTP family. Not sure when Brother's Day is but sending out Loves to our guys also!! Sam, Aran, love you both so very much!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: As sisters we get to love all the brothers too! *chuckles of glee* and the brothers are so rich because look at all the sisters they have! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> When we lived on our acreage - it was in the forest in Central Alberta- I loved the early mornings when the world was waking up. You could actually 'hear' the quiet. the chickadees were up earlier than I was and the deer and moose would come to our salt lick on the hill in our meadow. Pat and I would sit outside on the deck and drink our coffee and not speak -- just watch and listen. I miss that so I will think about you Caren - it is so different than the city.


Most people think I'm odd when I saw I can hear the silence. I find it calming to the soul. I don't sit outdoors often due to the number of mosquitos.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Shirley and Martina....I thought that would be the case but just wanted to make sure. Hey...it's for a Barbie so don't think "she" will complain anyway...LOL


Love it I'm sure barbie will be very happy with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Pretty much the same over here, and we're only 5 minutes from the seafront!
> BTW DH and his pal have just walked from Drymen to Balmaha today.


It is so nice to be able to picture that walk- rather than my so distant childhood memories!


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> Oh, I love it...I'd probably end up spilling my coffee if I used this cup....I'd be so busy admiring it.
> JuneK


June, just some sisterly advice on drinking coffee from that cup of beauty -- use a straw! :lol: Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, since I can't get a bite of Nanacaren's waffles I'm going to go make myself some peanut butter on toast...be back shortly.


I will join you! .........bringing coffee right over as I speak......... Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


Gentle hugs for you as you get better! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


Those look great!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234/Shirley, you share so many pictures of your work with us. I want you to have this picture -- a bird of paradise! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch this morning, waffles made by Daniel. Getting spoiled with him here.


Great picture with all the girls and Seth. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> For so many of the KTP the sea coast must be just a dream, it is hard for us to imagine being more than an hour away from a beach, apart from those living in Central Otago, Queenstown area.


I could not imagine living farther than an hour from the water. Although not the sea I have always lived close to large lakes.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Sisters' Day! to all my sisters on the Tea Party. I am sending a quilted post card to each and everyone of you. Please enjoy, and have a wonderful day!


Beautiful!!! Happy Sisters' Day!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I could not imagine living farther than an hour from the water. Although not the sea I have always lived close to large lakes.


There is something though about the restlessness of the ocean!


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I feel like that, too, and I think to myself that she's REALLY keeping her eyes on the road.


I may look like I'm concentrating and watching the road. In truth the eyes are on the sky watching the clouds, the mind is not thinking about driving at all.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:



> Good morning Kaye, no, I have not been to Dawson Creek either. *sighs with anticipation* I think that I shall have to do a yarn crawl all over this country and stop in every place that I have not been! oh dear, I best get packing then............... hmmmm, perhaps I will buy me a rig and just drive all over, nah, takes too long. I am going to snag me a chopper and fly! hahahah, Zoe


LOL!!! I'll go too. lol
:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> There is something though about the restlessness of the ocean!


Yes there is get my best sleep when I am near the ocean, the sound of the is so different than of lakes.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I could never put it behind glass, it would feel so left out if I didn't use it. I have always used my good dishes for everyday. If I waited for a special day they might never get used. Even a bad day is special, for without bad days we would not know what good days were. Using fancy dishes on a bad day turns it into a special day.


Oh, I'd use, often, but if I didn't store it behind glass, I know my hubby and my son when he visits, (or the bad kitty that I'm working to break from getting on the counters) it'd get broken. lol, somehow it would be inevitable. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

BEAUTIFUL....love that looking across to the water.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is so nice to be able to picture that walk- rather than my so distant childhood memories!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Most people think I'm odd when I saw I can hear the silence. I find it calming to the soul. I don't sit outdoors often due to the number of mosquitos.


I love the silence in the morning before the world wakes up or even better, late at night after everything has settled down to sleep, I turn off the tv and everything and just enjoy it. There's so much life in silence. :thumbup: Mosquitos suck!


----------



## Lurker 2

While I am at it, looking over the sea to Ireland, from Southend, Scotland. Valerie knows those hills-I am afraid I forget!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so nice to be able to picture that walk- rather than my so distant childhood memories!


What a beautiful view!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> While I am at it, looking over the sea to Ireland, from Southend, Scotland. Valerie knows those hills-I am afraid I forget!


Wow! That's a view I want to see in person. One day...


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I love the silence in the morning before the world wakes up or even better, late at night after everything has settled down to sleep, I turn off the tv and everything and just enjoy it. There's so much life in silence. :thumbup: Mosquitos suck!


literally!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That's a view I want to see in person. One day...


The drive to Southend is glorious, unfortunately I took few photographs that day. Sir Paul McCartney has a house down there I am told.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> I could never put it behind glass, it would feel so left out if I didn't use it. I have always used my good dishes for everyday. If I waited for a special day they might never get used. Even a bad day is special, for without bad days we would not know what good days were. Using fancy dishes on a bad day turns it into a special day.


I'm that way also, but C has china that has been in her family for 4 generations, all from Greece and crystal that matches it. That is safely packed professionally in tall boxes that are stored in our laundry room. Someday we will get china cabinets to display it, but this house has no room for one other than my corner cabinet that was my grandmothers. I use my crystal for dinners, C drinks from one of my Aunt's wine glasses, she used them for everyday and I will do the same!! Why have something beautiful and not use it? My family is my joy and my life, they deserve the best, I don't even have "everyday" dishes anymore! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> BEAUTIFUL....love that looking across to the water.


It is well known for it's beauty! Many hike that way, as did Kate's DH.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> I could never put it behind glass, it would feel so left out if I didn't use it. I have always used my good dishes for everyday. If I waited for a special day they might never get used. Even a bad day is special, for without bad days we would not know what good days were. Using fancy dishes on a bad day turns it into a special day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


I hope you feel better and are home -- keep in touch and look after yourself. Prayer and good thoughts are going your way. We treasure you too!


----------



## flyty1n

Peggy Groves, congratulations on your ribbons. Do you share your Happy White yeast bread recipe? I'd love to have it if you do. It sounds wonderful, esp. if made in a bread machine.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


The peacock looks like a little furry critter face staring straight at the camera... So unique...


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


I may ask you for the number of stitches you used since I'd like to make socks for my son and his son. My son wears either a size 14 or 15 shoe and my grandson a size 16. Bigfoot socks, for sure!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Caught up with most of my siblings and mother today at the cemetary to 'vist' my sisters and then my brother. My nephew joine dus as well, whihc was appropriate as his mother was one of the two sisters. WHile trying to find his grave (for some reason his doesn't sttick in our minds. Maybe having gone to the same one twice in two weeks-(well 2 weeks and 1 hour to be exact) has reinfofrced their grave site in our minds. WHile trying to find Johns I found my grandparents in law! I had no idea they were even there, but with a surname of Battye it is not common and so grabbed my attention. They both died when David was a young child. We then went and had coffee together.
> 
> I won't be around for long tonight. My tiredness last night was the precursor of another migraine- so waiting for a reasonable time to go to bed. Made the visit this afternoon hard work.


If you can stop that migraine, ANY time is reasonable for bed... A visit like that has to be extremely taxing... I don't have graves to visit.... and am ever thankful.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch this morning, waffles made by Daniel. Getting spoiled with him here.


I know you're enjoying having the girls there!! Waffles always sound good. Glad Daniel is spoiling you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


Oh, Sis Trisha, I'm so sorry you had to spend time in the ER. HOpe it was nothing serious since you didn't say why.
Hugs and prayers for you.
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Kathy I admire you for the 2 at a time socks :thumbup: I've not used a 12" circular, isn't the needle part of that very short? I think my hands would be in a lot of pain if I tried to use one of those. Will check my LYS and see if anyone is using one that I might give it a try :thumbup: Seems everyone is pushing using the magic loop method now, went in for some dpn's and all I heard was magic loop this and that. ROFL, guess I'm a bit stubborn, I just got comfortable with the dpn's, the magic loop is confusing to me :roll: :-D :lol:
> Safe travels and God Speed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm not a fan of Magic Loop but think a small circular would be nice.... just haven't invested in one. I think you would be fine with that if the cable was nice and flexible... I have some very old ones with a steel cable and NO WAY!!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I don't usually pay attention to what time the sun comes up I sit by the window and just watch most days.


Unfortunately, (well, maybe just because I can't see the sunrises and sets) my apartment building is surrounded by large trees so I only see the light coming in my windows. But I do remember the Weather Channel saying our sunrise is now about 6:15 so that's a little later than yours even though, of course, it starts getting light a little before that on a cloudless day.
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


WOW.. love that.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Sisters' Day! to all my sisters on the Tea Party. I am sending a quilted post card to each and everyone of you. Please enjoy, and have a wonderful day!


They're so lovely!And original!
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


Very very nice. I want one.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


Great way to handle the two skeins of yarn and they look great. SIL has size 15.... flat as a pancake and narrow... (looks like we may have the same recliner.... or similar in color.)


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I don't think it will matter that much - it will depend on whether you knit very loosely - if that is the case it could make a difference. I have even done a pair of socks on those two sized circulars (made two at a time). If you knit loosely you might want to do 2 less stitches but i wouldn't bother. You could always adjust it a bit by putting a crochet border around the neck and waist - or a little elastic. I don't think it will matter. it if it is just a tad too big. It should be okay, in my opinion!


I was going to say the same, Shirley. But really didn't think I had the experience to be sure so I'm glad that you think the same!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I'll go too. lol
> :thumbup:


wonderful! think of all the things we can do while NanaCaren does her mindless driving! lol Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> When we lived on our acreage - it was in the forest in Central Alberta- I loved the early mornings when the world was waking up. You could actually 'hear' the quiet. the chickadees were up earlier than I was and the deer and moose would come to our salt lick on the hill in our meadow. Pat and I would sit outside on the deck and drink our coffee and not speak -- just watch and listen. I miss that so I will think about you Caren - it is so different than the city.


When my children were growing up, we lived in the country. Our house was surrounded by fields but within sight of the woods. During summer, I would sit in the back yard while they played and deer would come out of the woods and raid the farmer's fields. At night, we always heard whip-o-wills....there was one that came back every summer. I could tell, because he had a little catch in his call.
After getting older, it's much better to live in the city where ambulances and the hospitals are near. But where I do live is very quiet and we have a pond at the back of the building and woods within sight. At twilight possums and raccoons do venture out. Every spring and summer, we have ducks that come, lay eggs and raise their ducklings so it's a very nice area for city living.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Shirley and Martina....I thought that would be the case but just wanted to make sure. Hey...it's for a Barbie so don't think "she" will complain anyway...LOL


C's Barbies will be the best dressed in the area!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks to all our sisters who post pictures of their beautiful gardens and the 'visitors' who spend time there. Purple -- the butterflies are so beautiful. We don't get those type here, the odd Monarch (many fewer than in the past) and a couple of other types but not in those vibrant colors. I think our bitter winters are too cold for many species.
> 
> Isn't the world an amazing place? and isn't the TP amazing too? pictures from all over, people from all over and friendships that will last a lifetime. How lucky are we?
> My thoughts are full this morning -- it is a lovely day, and life is good.


And I totally agree, Shirley...I feel as if the world is a much smaller place with my KTP sisters and brothers sharing their part of the world!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Using fancy dishes on a bad day turns it into a special day.[/quote]

That is a wonderful way of looking at it, Caren...I think I'll take that as my motto!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Pretty much the same over here, and we're only 5 minutes from the seafront!
> BTW DH and his pal have just walked from Drymen to Balmaha today.


We're less than an hour from the ocean but the river is only a few blocks away. A LARGE river...4 1/2 miles across.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> June, just some sisterly advice on drinking coffee from that cup of beauty -- use a straw! :lol: Zoe


Thanks, Sis....I think that's the best idea!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234/Shirley, you share so many pictures of your work with us. I want you to have this picture -- a bird of paradise! Zoe


And isn't he a lovely one!!
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

Poledra65 said:


> I love the silence in the morning before the world wakes up or even better, late at night after everything has settled down to sleep, I turn off the tv and everything and just enjoy it. There's so much life in silence. :thumbup: Mosquitos suck!


Literally.


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> Couldn't agree more... It takes work to make a good marriage and you must still be your own person. I don't know that we always succeed... but we have been together over 50 years... married 49.... I am a rather solitary person in many ways and living alone would not have been a problem... In fact, I enjoyed when he was out of town on business, as I could eat, sleep, do as I pleased... but there is something to be said for having a companion when times are rough.... besides, we could never afford a divorce at today's housing prices!!!!!


I absolutely agree with all you say about this, Jynx.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> literally!


LOLOL!!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> While I am at it, looking over the sea to Ireland, from Southend, Scotland. Valerie knows those hills-I am afraid I forget!


So lovely...is it possible to be homesick for somewhere you've never been???? But feel it in your blood?
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I'd use, often, but if I didn't store it behind glass, I know my hubby and my son when he visits, (or the bad kitty that I'm working to break from getting on the counters) it'd get broken. lol, somehow it would be inevitable. lol


Ahhhhh yes it would end up broken here probably by an adult. The grands are very careful with the tea cups.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> wonderful! think of all the things we can do while NanaCaren does her mindless driving! lol Zoe


Or we can just go with Caren when she drives, and have a lot of fun that way. lol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Ahhhhh yes it would end up broken here probably by an adult. The grands are very careful with the tea cups.


Yes, it's amazing that the 2,3,and 7 year olds never managed to break anything when at my house but grown men can shatter corningware as easily as any glass they might come across, for a while I only had plastic cups for the guys to use. lol... :shock: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to DSM to let her dogs out and in since she's working a 12 hour day today. Going to try to get all her new cupboards lined and everything put back into them so at least we can find things, still no kitchen or range but at least we can get stuff where it needs to be. 
Have a great day ya'll, take care. Zoe, tell Joe hi and we miss him. 
See you this afternoon. 
Hugs


----------



## wannabear

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!


Great minds, you know.


----------



## Poledra65

Here's a teapot to go with the teacups. I think it's cute. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152084595999746&set=a.10150145578629746.338210.296145119745&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

Rose Petal Black is my favorite tea.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Or we can just go with Caren when she drives, and have a lot of fun that way. lol


 :thumbup: Smart thinking! we navigate, she drives, and we all have fun times! hahaha, perhaps we need a camper on the back of the truck for us to sleep in??? hahaha, and I will tell Joe hello from the KTP sisters! Zoe


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


Beautiful pictures of the butterflies, Purple.


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> How fun to have Kathy for a visit.... I have wanted to try mittens... Can you share the source of your pattern? Thanks AZ


Let me see if I can find the pattern. It is from the 1960's and my mom and I have tweaked it. I actually knit them from memory and don't measure them. I just know how many rows I do for each section. The ones that I have memorized are for children 4years and up. There are 4 different sizes. Not sure about copyright issues with posting old patterns so if someone could educate me on that it would be helpful.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: Smart thinking! we navigate, she drives, and we all have fun times! hahaha, perhaps we need a camper on the back of the truck for us to sleep in??? hahaha, and I will tell Joe hello from the KTP sisters! Zoe


Now that's thinking. lolol.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a teapot to go with the teacups. I think it's cute.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152084595999746&set=a.10150145578629746.338210.296145119745&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf
> 
> Rose Petal Black is my favorite tea.


Rather interesting! A good wake up for anyone! Zoe


----------



## Grankl

Pup lover said:


> DH wont eat them says they taste like dirt. Thats fine by me, more for me that way! ;-)


A friend made pickled beets for a church lunch recently that we're the best I have ever eaten! She pickles with cider vinegar, brown sugar and a cinnamon stick. Yummy! My husband who has never cared for them ate them nearly as much as I did. She shared leftovers and we ate them on salads, as a side and we sad when they were gone.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pacer said:


> Let me see if I can find the pattern. It is from the 1960's and my mom and I have tweaked it. I actually knit them from memory and don't measure them. I just know how many rows I do for each section. The ones that I have memorized are for children 4years and up. There are 4 different sizes. Not sure about copyright issues with posting old patterns so if someone could educate me on that it would be helpful.


You check the pattern and see if it is copyrighted. Contact the designer and find out if you may send it to others.

What you can do is post the yarn weight and gauge from the pattern. How many stitches to cast on. How many stitches are used for the heel and what kind of heel pattern. Everything else is basic sock and is all tweeked for each cuff length, leg length, foot length for each sock pair that is knitted. Zoe


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> On this side of the State, we call them deer flies and, yes, they do bite and it really hurts when they do so. We don't seem to have so many of them, yet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think they all found Marianne at KAP so we might have avoided them thanks to her.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> BEAUTIFUL....love that looking across to the water.


*Gwen -- would you or Marianne check out the workshop? It is important -- please read my pm*.

Later: everything is fine I talked to Marianne.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


They look great!


----------



## Grankl

wannabear said:


> Literally.


Poledra65 and wannabear, I totally agree! I rarely turn on the Tv or music and love the summer sounds of the very early mornings! God's music!


----------



## 5mmdpns

pacer said:


> I think they all found Marianne at KAP so we might have avoided them thanks to her.


There are differences between a deer fly, horse fly, and mosquitos. The worst bites are the horse fly ones. Zoe


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


Those turned out awesome. I like the idea of changing skeins for the top. To be honest, I did not notice the difference in the color pools until you mentioned it. I hope DH enjoys them.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for ANYONE...getting ready to make a Barbie top for C's dolls and of course I need a 2mm dpns and the smallest I have is a 2.25 mm. Do you think it will make much difference?


Kathy said it made a difference on her socks.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> There are differences between a deer fly, horse fly, and mosquitos. The worst bites are the horse fly ones. Zoe


I'm sure God had a purpose for creating mosquitoes, horse flies, deer flies, gnats and roaches. But I sure would like to know what...perhaps it was to teach us humans patience and endurance???
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I could never put it behind glass, it would feel so left out if I didn't use it. I have always used my good dishes for everyday. If I waited for a special day they might never get used. Even a bad day is special, for without bad days we would not know what good days were. Using fancy dishes on a bad day turns it into a special day.


I totally agree Caren, people spent a lot of time making these beuatiful things so it is up to us to use them everyday. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234/Shirley, you share so many pictures of your work with us. I want you to have this picture -- a bird of paradise! Zoe


Wow, that is a beautiful bird.


----------



## oddball

KateB said:


> Hope today is not too hard a day for you, Lyn. {{{hugs}}}


Thank you Kate. Don't know why but have found this year more difficult than last. Not just me but DH and DD and oldest son too.xx


----------



## oddball

Dreamweaver said:


> Be sure that tomorrow brings memories of some of the *good* times with DS..... Sending sympathy and comforting hugs your way.


Thank you Jynx, we have had lots of memories too. xx


----------



## oddball

PurpleFi said:


> 60 is the right time to act your shoe size (you lot in America will have to convert to UK sizes) so I am six and a half!!!!


Can't wait, will be 60 in September. Here goes 7 .


----------



## angelam

Pontuf said:


> Clarences whole life people used to ask me if he was an irish setter puppy


I can see why. I used to have an Irish Setter, Rusty, who looked very much like your Clarence. Very similar face.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> 
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


Happy Sister's Day to you as well.... though my e-mail this morning showed Friendship Day... so I'm including Sam and all our guys......

So sorry to hear you are having health problems. hope they get to the bottom o it quickly... You have too many fur babies counting on you being well.....

I have also been fairly healthy... but....when I get something, it is always a biggie, like the lung cancer, lung fungus and now this perforated bowel issue..... I have no time for it. It messes with my lifestyle, self-mage and mental health....so I know how you feel.... Sending huge doses of healing energy and positive thoughts your way... Keep us posted when you are abl.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful pictures of the butterflies, Purple.


Hi Pam, Nice to see you here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

oddball said:


> Can't wait, will be 60 in September. Here goes 7 .


That makes you older than me in shoe size age, but younger otherwise. I will stick to shoe size!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for ANYONE...getting ready to make a Barbie top for C's dolls and of course I need a 2mm dpns and the smallest I have is a 2.25 mm. Do you think it will make much difference?


Not really... The clothes tend to be snug and hard to get on as it is. You could leave one stitch out of front and one out of back....


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> I'm sure God had a purpose for creating mosquitoes, horse flies, deer flies, gnats and roaches. But I sure would like to know what...perhaps it was to teach us humans patience and endurance???
> JuneK


It was to encourage our aerobic exercises! you know, swat swat swat, then run as fast as you can, fall over laughing and rollllling on the floor! the faster you roll, the better....... Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> It was to encourage our aerobic exercises! you know, swat swat swat, then run as fast as you can, fall over laughing and rollllling on the floor! the faster you roll, the better....... Zoe


I think he just over ordered on the wings, stings and the buzzes so threw them all together!


----------



## Ceili

My eldest DD has light gray-green eyes, too! They never look blue, but alternate between the grey and green. The youngest of course has the brown eyes. It's funny, if you saw them with me, you'd immediately know they were my kids, but they look nothing like each other. They can also be picked out of a crowd as looking just like their father. I can tell what they got from who (if you know what I mean), but nobody else can. Of course, their dad and I look as we were siblings. We used to have fun scandalizing people!


Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest DD had greenish/gray eyes when she was born and youngest DD had blue eyes. Oldest now has brown (medium) eyes and youngest blue but sometime look more green or gray depending on what she is wearing mostly.


----------



## oddball

PurpleFi said:


> That makes you older than me in shoe size age, but younger otherwise. I will stick to shoe size!!


Hahaha very good.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Most people think I'm odd when I saw I can hear the silence. I find it calming to the soul. I don't sit outdoors often due to the number of mosquitos.


One of my favorite things is to 'listen to the quiet'.... just one more reason why I have to be the last one up... for a little silent time.... A rare occasion for me, DH and I sat out by the pool this morning to have our coffee cake and actually commented on the quiet...


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> So lovely...is it possible to be homesick for somewhere you've never been???? But feel it in your blood?
> JuneK


I think it is possible.


----------



## PurpleFi

oddball said:


> Hahaha very good.


I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Wishing you peaceful and happy memories.


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234/Shirley, you share so many pictures of your work with us. I want you to have this picture -- a bird of paradise! Zoe


Thanks Zoe- they are so beautiful -ii.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, Nice to see you here. xx


Thanks, Purple. I decided it was time I ventured out a little more.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't mind the socks...but those size 16 shoes laying around could damn up a small river and are always laying where I will trip over them.



Gweniepooh said:


> You did an amazing job. Very nice, very big socks.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, I *did* get a walk in this morning.... The horses were in the thickest part of the shade trees, all the sheep were way in the back and laying down except for one guy up by the fence and he gave me what for because I had no treats. Home at 11:20 and dripping wet.... DH just came in from outside and I have told him NO MORE unless he gets IN the pool to find the leak....

I think I will watch 20 minutes of the race while I re-wrap some threads and then either get in the pool for a quick dip before my bath or just go straight to the tub. I had wanted to finish cleaning grout in kitchen but don't think I can manage that today... Maybe just a row or two...

Hugs to all .... whether in need or not... Onecn never have too many hugs....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks much....maybe a little bright for DH's taste, but I like them!



Marianne818 said:


> Wow!! Love the colors, as my mom would say.. "You done good kiddo" :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## pammie1234

Shark Week on Discovery! If you are interested in learning about sharks, this is very interesting. I just saw the show on the Summer of the Shark. All of you Aussies probably know all about this. It does make me sad to see them eating seals and dolphins. But I know it is the circle of life!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear you continue to do well...I remember my Mom trying to force calf liver for the protein! Ugh...I'd much rather have the roast beef.


Marianne818 said:


> B12 has helped a lot, but then so did the steak, LOL. I was told to increase my beef intake, for whatever proteins they give me. I do like steak and hamburger but not fond of roast beef but I do have one in the crock pot for our dinner tonight. I plan on mowing the back 40 today, looks like rain will be coming back later this week and I want to get it cut down before it starts over again :-( Plus my son of my heart is coming in Thursday, so no time to be out mowing for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ooops - double post.



Marianne818 said:


> B12 has helped a lot, but then so did the steak, LOL. I was told to increase my beef intake, for whatever proteins they give me. I do like steak and hamburger but not fond of roast beef but I do have one in the crock pot for our dinner tonight. I plan on mowing the back 40 today, looks like rain will be coming back later this week and I want to get it cut down before it starts over again :-( Plus my son of my heart is coming in Thursday, so no time to be out mowing for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry that you have been ill. Hope you are feeling better. We're glad you found us too---we can always use more sisters.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't think it will matter...as long as you use a stretchy yarn and loose knitting---don't want Barbie BUSTING out of her top.



Gweniepooh said:


> Question for ANYONE...getting ready to make a Barbie top for C's dolls and of course I need a 2mm dpns and the smallest I have is a 2.25 mm. Do you think it will make much difference?


----------



## RookieRetiree

So colorful---Barbie will love to twirl in that skirt.



Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Shirley and Martina....I thought that would be the case but just wanted to make sure. Hey...it's for a Barbie so don't think "she" will complain anyway...LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks so much....first attempt so am happy they're done.



KateB said:


> Great socks, Rookie!
> Love that cup, Caren!
> Congrats on all your winning ribbons, Peggy!
> Great postcards, Shirley!
> Lovely colours in that skirt, Gwen. ouldn't mind one like that myself.....if I ever wore skirts any more!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cicadas around here disturb the silence---I love silence!



NanaCaren said:


> Most people think I'm odd when I saw I can hear the silence. I find it calming to the soul. I don't sit outdoors often due to the number of mosquitos.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks...I had fun learning. The next pair will go quicker.


Poledra65 said:


> Those look great!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So lovely...is it possible to be homesick for somewhere you've never been???? But feel it in your blood?
> JuneK


I would say yes! I was drawn as a child to islands I could only see the very highest peaks of- not knowing that was one place my ancestors came from- I found that out only after we had come to New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> There are differences between a deer fly, horse fly, and mosquitos. The worst bites are the horse fly ones. Zoe


unless the mosquito is carrying Dengue fever.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you for passing her comment on.


pacer said:


> Kathy said it made a difference on her socks.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good point Dreamweaver....they do tend to be tight...


Dreamweaver said:


> Not really... The clothes tend to be snug and hard to get on as it is. You could leave one stitch out of front and one out of back....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll gladly share what I've learned in doing the first pair. Send me your email through PM I'll send you some of my notes.



jknappva said:


> I may ask you for the number of stitches you used since I'd like to make socks for my son and his son. My son wears either a size 14 or 15 shoe and my grandson a size 16. Bigfoot socks, for sure!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I found out the hard way - I did one whole sock with one skein and started the second skein for the second one and got a completely different pattern - so I frogged the first sock and started over...hope I don't run into that very often.



pacer said:


> Those turned out awesome. I like the idea of changing skeins for the top. To be honest, I did not notice the difference in the color pools until you mentioned it. I hope DH enjoys them.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I totally agree Caren, people spent a lot of time making these beuatiful things so it is up to us to use them everyday. :thumbup:


That is how i have always thought. When I was growing up grandma Rider used her best china every sunday. Her everyday dishes were china with a different pattern.


----------



## NanaCaren

I found this online today, amazing the beauty you find in the world.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous...makes me think of one of Designers quilts! 


NanaCaren said:


> I found this online today, amazing the beauty you find in the world.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous...makes me think of one of Designers quilts!


It reminded me of them too. Made me think of her.


----------



## RookieRetiree

WOW!



NanaCaren said:


> I found this online today, amazing the beauty you find in the world.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It does, doesn't it!



Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous...makes me think of one of Designers quilts!


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> It was to encourage our aerobic exercises! you know, swat swat swat, then run as fast as you can, fall over laughing and rollllling on the floor! the faster you roll, the better....... Zoe


ROFL!! That's as good an explanation as any!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I think it is possible.


I feel that homesickness when I see pictures of Scotland and England...of course, the fact that my DNA showed 91% British Isles and only 9% Western Europe probably explains it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Shark Week on Discovery! If you are interested in learning about sharks, this is very interesting. I just saw the show on the Summer of the Shark. All of you Aussies probably know all about this. It does make me sad to see them eating seals and dolphins. But I know it is the circle of life!


No, Thanks....still remember watching the movie, Jaws...that was enough sharks for me...even though it was years ago!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I found this online today, amazing the beauty you find in the world.


I had to look 2 and 3 times before I realized what it was...you're right....that's amazing!! But then I feel that way when I see the Dreambird shawl....I HAVE to make that. Is anyone going to do a workshop on that, Shirley? I'm sure I'll need lots of help to make it.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I feel that homesickness when I see pictures of Scotland and England...of course, the fact that my DNA showed 91% British Isles and only 9% Western Europe probably explains it!
> JuneK


I have always felt homesick for England. Going to London I had thought would make it less, NOT. I still feel the same there re other areas I need to go.


----------



## oddball

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous...makes me think of one of Designers quilts!


Funny, I thought that too. I had to scroll back slightly to check who had posted it. Beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren

OH I am not pleased with who they picked to play the Doctor.


----------



## cmaliza

Sam....you have no shortcomings! Your life is not the same as Dave's but it is no less interesting. You are a unique individual...and I suspect you have kept some of your past still a secret. :?: :?: It is fun getting to know everyone at the tea party, and your graciousness and generosity are so welcomed and appreciated :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Don't sell yourself short...none of us do! You are a key part of the KTP! I agree we should name the froggy tea cup after you!
Enjoy the week...bask in the fun of the KTP which you have kept alive and VERY healthy!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear you continue to do well...I remember my Mom trying to force calf liver for the protein! Ugh...I'd much rather have the roast beef.


But ketchup did make it taste better if you used enough! and covered up the liver completely! hahaha, now we know better, but still love ketchup! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> ROFL!! That's as good an explanation as any!!
> JuneK


Well we do seem to do lots of ROFL ............. you know what they say "practice makes perfect, and why stop now?" hahah, we are perfect by now??? Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


That looks very good. Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That looks very good. Yummy!!!!!


It is in part based on your receipt for pumpernickel- but I have had to adjust a bit for economy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


Julie, you could bring that loaf of rye to sit on my table! hahaha, I have the butter and cheese to go with it! hmmm, perhaps I will just chopper down to you and share at your table! sounds like a plan to me........ Zoe


----------



## Miss Pam

NanaCaren said:


> I found this online today, amazing the beauty you find in the world.


That is spectacular!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, you could bring that loaf of rye to sit on my table! hahaha, I have the butter and cheese to go with it! hmmm, perhaps I will just chopper down to you and share at your table! sounds like a plan to me........ Zoe


I have been working on getting it right, now the bread-maker has given up the ghost- this was made in the kenwood- and then risen in one go from a fairly moist dough- It goes well with most of the usual rye bread accompaniments- including I am sure a Dill pickle or two! 
Just don't run out of fuel on the way over- you will need your own aircraft carrier!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is in part based on your receipt for pumpernickel- but I have had to adjust a bit for economy.


I bet it tastes just as good though. Maybe I should make some bread while Daniel is here.


----------



## oddball

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Wishing you peaceful and happy memories.


Thank you Fi xx


----------



## jheiens

NanaCaren said:


> I could never put it behind glass, it would feel so left out if I didn't use it. I have always used my good dishes for everyday. If I waited for a special day they might never get used. Even a bad day is special, for without bad days we would not know what good days were. Using fancy dishes on a bad day turns it into a special day.


I remember as a young married when we were stationed at MCAS Cherry point, NC, we'd been invited to share Christmas dinner with a neighboring couple. Sadly on Christmas morning, she suddenly had no remembrance of the invitation.

We had only leftover spaghetti and 5# of pecan halves my mother had sent for Christmas baking in the fridge. We served the spaghetti on my beautiful ''good'' china and had pecans for dessert. It was definitely a better day for having served on the lovely dishes, since there were no other gifts to share.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


That looks scrummy Julie x


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234/Shirley, you share so many pictures of your work with us. I want you to have this picture -- a bird of paradise! Zoe


What a lovely creature, Zoe. Thank you for sharing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

smart.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Sam, yah, they live a three hour drive away. Perhaps I will drive down sometime this fall when baby Tanner does a little more than sleep all the time. (and if he gets colic, he will have outgrown it by then!) Zoe


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, (well, maybe just because I can't see the sunrises and sets) my apartment building is surrounded by large trees so I only see the light coming in my windows. But I do remember the Weather Channel saying our sunrise is now about 6:15 so that's a little later than yours even though, of course, it starts getting light a little before that on a cloudless day.
> JuneK


Interesting, June. Your sunrise is about 7 minutes earlier than our this week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> That looks scrummy Julie x


Just having some with marmite, so I can vouch for that! Thanks Lin!


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous...makes me think of one of Designers quilts!


What a nice thing to say -- It is funny you should say that as I cut out a bird just like that only with fabric and appliqued it to a scene this one looks as if the fabric is torn - which I was able to do with the feathers- don't have a picture. only did one of them. It is living in a house in Canmore Alberta -

It is when you fold the paper and cut it up. My grand daughter makes wonderful paper cutting pictures.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I have always felt homesick for England. Going to London I had thought would make it less, NOT. I still feel the same there re other areas I need to go.


I think that's the reason I loved seeing all your pictures. Knowing I can't go, at least I could enjoy it through your eyes!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

pacer said:


> I think they all found Marianne at KAP so we might have avoided them thanks to her.


There is that possibility, too!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Well we do seem to do lots of ROFL ............. you know what they say "practice makes perfect, and why stop now?" hahah, we are perfect by now??? Zoe


There's always laughing to do!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> What a nice thing to say -- It is funny you should say that as I cut out a bird just like that only with fabric and appliqued it to a scene - don't have a picture. only did one of them.
> 
> It is when you fold the paper and cut it up. My grand daughter makes wonderful paper cutting pictures.


Shirley, I had posted earlier how much I love the Dreambird shawl...is there a possibility that you could encourage someone to do a workshop for it? I don't think I'd be able to knit it without a lot of help.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> KatyNora thank you so much for sharing this letter your sister wrote. She was a beautiful person as I'm sure you and your family and friend know already. I feel blessed to have been allowed to read her good bye letter. It was beautiful. She handled her passing with such grace and dignity.
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, KTP.
> 
> link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter.
> 
> Gwen, you put it beautifully. KatyNora, our prayers and warm hugs are with you and your family. Thank you for sharing.
> Carol (IL/OH)
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

well - here I am - just a FEW pages behind.

the wedding went off without a hitch - Phyllis of course refused to stand next to me for any pictures - you would think she would let it go after this long - one thing that disappointed me was the bride and groom were walking around together before the wedding in their wedding finery. so much for tradition.

the wedding was help outside in a little courtyard - paved in dark tiles of course - but for the most part - even though it was 80° it was quite comfortable - the sun went behind clouds several times and there was a slight breeze - plus we were only out there maybe 35 minutes.

and then more pictures - I thought most of the pictures had been taken before the wedding but no - tons more after.

for some reason I really hurt all day - not a flu kind of ache - my lower back hurt when I just thought about moving and some groin pain plus just a general hurt all around. Jennifer, a friend of our who was helping in the kitchen - had motrin with her which helped - and I came home early with alex - popped a couple more motrin and laid down - got up around seven when everyone else got home. went over there for a little while - I came home - tried to knit - thought about getting on here - but instead I popped my evening meds - three more motrin and fell into bed - woke up about seven this morning - got up - took my thyroid plus a couple of motrin and went back to bed. Heidi called me for breakfast around ten - came back and took a nap till almost two - and here I am - feeling half decent. whatever it was seems to have worked itself out thank goodness.

avery did well as ring bearer - he got his pirate ship immediately after the ceremony and spent the rest of the day playing with it - was loath to put it down long enough to be in some pictures.

it is cool out today - 75° with a breeze - I am hoping for warmer weather tomorrow - I need to get out and mow before we have to make hay and bale it. gary worked days all last week and didn't want me to mow so hopefully this week we can get it done.

Heidi is off taking bailee to gymnastics - I don't hear gary and the boys outside so there must be a tiger's game on - avery is getting almost as good with the stats as gary - lol - so I think everything is back to normal. we like normal around here.

so -without further ado - I am going to start catching up.

sam


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I had to look 2 and 3 times before I realized what it was...you're right....that's amazing!! But then I feel that way when I see the Dreambird shawl....I HAVE to make that. Is anyone going to do a workshop on that, Shirley? I'm sure I'll need lots of help to make it.
> JuneK


I don't have a dream bird coming up but will, I do have another wonderful scarf using short rows too though, designed by a Calgary knitting designer who is outstanding . here is a picture - it is called the drop leaf shawlette by Tamara. Absolutely beautiful.

Here is the link - she has agreed to lower the price of her pattern for us. I am not sure exactly how she will do that - The class is August 25th so it will be coming along shortly.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-leaf-shawlette

She will also be teaching the commuter shawl ( with hood) later on. I think this will make a lovely scarf-shawlette.


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns said:


> There are differences between a deer fly, horse fly, and mosquitos. The worst bites are the horse fly ones. Zoe


There certainly are differences among them.

But in this area, horse flies are seldom seen despite the nearby Amish families with their horses; but the deer flies are here until the late Fall and the mosquitoes are ever-present due to the numerous areas of standing water in the lowlands where the encroaching ice age first covered and gouged out the land as it/they moved southward. There are also a number of large and smaller lakes, ponds and swampy areas in our immediate area.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from Kaikoura- this time 'rough seas'
> And yes, the colours will be accurate!


What a lovely photo! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam

wasn't there an oatmeal concoction in last week's ktp? I think that would be easier to use.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I think you use a mild purple onion????? and wear swim goggles too? hmmmm, I just suffered with them! Zoe


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, June, I didn't remember what the proper name of that shawl is--Dreambird!! That is what came to mind when I first saw Caren's morning coffee cup--the Dreambird shawl.

Ohio Joy



jknappva said:


> I had to look 2 and 3 times before I realized what it was...you're right....that's amazing!! But then I feel that way when I see the Dreambird shawl....I HAVE to make that. Is anyone going to do a workshop on that, Shirley? I'm sure I'll need lots of help to make it.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Making me salivate there Julie! I can just smell it too.


Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


----------



## iamsam

what an exciting trip you are having - maybe we will be getting some pictures - hint - hint - lol.

it's cooled down here so hopefully you will be getting some cooler weather also.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I am in lovely Luxembourg and on my way to Amsterdam. I hope you have a lovely wedding in Indiana. Talk about heat, it has been very, very hot in this area and I can hardly wait for some relief. We are going to an American Cemetery to view Gen. Patton's resting place and then off to see other sights. Have a lovely week and thanks again for hosting the tea party.


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna might be willing to teach us -- I haven't had a chance to look for any more classes for 2014 but the dreambird is on my list. We will see what I can come up with.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> What a lovely photo! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL/OH)


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Yesterday I went tot he river for my wlk- and wondered why I didn't do it more often. Maybe becuase it is about the distance I normally walk, but on days I have more time it is lovely. Found swans- and I don't remember noticing before that the black swans have whit eunder there wings- until Zoe posted them last week. But yesterday I noticed that they really do. So I willpost a few photos of some of the birds I saw.


Great photos, Darowil! The last one, though a bit dark promised beautiful colors! Hope you get a 2nd chance at capturing that one on film.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Making me salivate there Julie! I can just smell it too.


And one of the good things- because it is a heavier loaf- you don't need to eat the whole thing to satisfy your cravings! (Unlike white bread, home made which is seriously moreish!)


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Now this would be good for our mascot- a frog cup. Need to see if I can knIt a frog cake sometime.
> I've posted this before but frog cakes are South Australian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frog_cake


You can almost hear them...."rippit! rippit!"
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I tell my bunch the same thing. I always said I would never make it to London, I have been twice now.
> 
> Jessica (grand daughter) and I are making Dave's Lemon Tequila pancakes for Daniel's birthday breakfast.


mmmmm...is there a recipe for this?
Carol (IL/OH)

Okay...a few messages down it was there....thank you!


----------



## iamsam

no - I would think Europe - but I don't know - where is patton buried?

this is what Wikipedia says -

On December 8, 1945, Patton's chief of staff, Major General Hobart Gay, invited him on a pheasant hunting trip near Speyer to lift his spirits. At 11:45 on December 9, Patton and Gay were riding in Patton's 1938 Cadillac Model 75 staff car driven by Private First Class Horace L. Woodring when they stopped at a railroad intersection to allow a train to pass. Patton, observing derelict cars along the side of the road, spoke as the car crossed the railroad track, "How awful war is. Think of the waste." Woodring glanced away from the road when a 2½ ton GMC truck driven by Technical Sergeant Robert L. Thompson, who was en route to a quartermaster depot, suddenly made a left turn in front of the car. Woodring slammed the brakes and turned sharply to the left, colliding with the truck at a low speed.[175]

Woodring, Thompson, and Gay were only slightly injured in the crash, but Patton had not been able to brace in time and hit his head on the glass partition in the back seat of the car. He began bleeding from a gash to the head and complained to Gay and Woodring that he was paralyzed and was having trouble breathing. Taken to a hospital in Heidelberg, Patton was discovered to have a compression fracture and dislocation of the third and fourth vertebrae, resulting in a broken neck and cervical spinal cord injury which rendered him paralyzed from the neck down. He spent most of the next 12 days in spinal traction to decrease spinal pressure. Although in some pain from this procedure, he reportedly never complained about it. All non-medical visitors, save for Patton's wife, who had flown from the U.S., were forbidden. Patton, who had been told he had no chance to ever again ride a horse or resume normal life, at one point commented, "This is a hell of a way to die." He died in his sleep of a pulmonary edema and congestive heart failure at about 18:00 on December 21, 1945.[176] Patton was buried at the Luxembourg American Cemetery and Memorial in Hamm, Luxembourg alongside other wartime casualties of the Third Army, per his request to "be buried with my men."[177]

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Presumeably somewhere in the US, not in Europe?


----------



## iamsam

beautiful myfanwy - thanks.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from Kaikoura- this time 'rough seas'
> And yes, the colours will be accurate!


----------



## Railyn

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


I am very interested in your bread mold. Could you please tell me how you made it. I know I don't have the supplies available but just knowing how it was done would be a treasure. Railyn aks Marilyn


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> mmmmm...is there a recipe for this?
> Carol (IL/OH)
> 
> Okay...a few messages down it was there....thank you!


   They are addictive.


----------



## Spider

Happy sisters day!!
Love the butterfly pictures and the idea of acting our shoe size is a great idea to me. Will pass that along.
I just turned 60 in June and all my dear friends have or will turn this year.
Better get back reading, behind.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday poledra - think I am a day late - hope you had a wonderful day.

sam


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers and a peaceful picture of the pond. I am curious though purplefi - the water is stagnant isn't it - do you have problems with mosquitoes?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (yes it is still just morning here!) from a bright and sunny Surrey. Had a long lie in and then my neighbhour came in for a chat.
> 
> Sending everyone big hugs and happy vibes
> 
> Anyway here are some photos from my garden


----------



## iamsam

what lovely pictures darowil - thanks for sharing - the pelican is quite beautiful - I didn't realize they were white.

sam



darowil said:


> Yesterday I went tot he river for my wlk- and wondered why I didn't do it more often. Maybe becuase it is about the distance I normally walk, but on days I have more time it is lovely. Found swans- and I don't remember noticing before that the black swans have whit eunder there wings- until Zoe posted them last week. But yesterday I noticed that they really do. So I willpost a few photos of some of the birds I saw.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday to you southern gal - hope you had a super day.

sam


----------



## iamsam

very cute caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> For those that are having a lie in this morning, I thought this was appropriate.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam, how was the wedding? Hope they had good weather for it.

Still skimming through the pages to catch up. Thought I would say hello. I have had to work all weekend and not able to catch up. I have to work tomorrow, that's okay with me. Extra pay as it is a civic holiday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

Julie, your bread looks delish.I'm hoping to find the energy to make a loaf or two myself. I don't like to get my hands in food, so I have a recipe for bread that uses an electric mixer.


----------



## iamsam

grank - lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa - always good to hear from you.

I have the same problem when visiting seattle - the weather there can change by the minute - I usually pack all long sleeve shirts - you can always roll the sleeves - and my trusty wool shirt as a wrap usually does it - I will have access to a w/d so that helps also. I think if you plan on dressing in layers that you can put on and take off as the temperature dictates you will be fine.

sam



Grankl said:


> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> Sam,
> I am not a regular but I look forward to hear what is happening/weather in my home state and what tasty tidbit you have come up with this week! Please keep sharing!!!
> It has been cooler in TN the last few days but pleasantly so. I am really wondering what to pack as we are doing a Boston/Canada cruise in September. This has been a very unusual summer.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> very cute caren.
> 
> sam


I thought it was appropriate for sleeping in. 
good to have you back, glad to hear the wedding went without a hitch. I think Phyllis should have bitten the bullet and stood by you for the pictures. I did for my children and would again if need be.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> I thought it was appropriate for sleeping in.
> good to have you back, glad to hear the wedding went without a hitch. I think Phyllis should have bitten the bullet and stood by you for the pictures. I did for my children and would again if need be.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think it is necessary to show at least some kindness to each other when there are children (no matter what age) and grandchildren involved. She sounds difficult and it is therefore very hard on the children as they obviously love you so they are torn. it is a shame.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful pictures kate -- thanks - what a view of the town and sea - wouldn't that be a great place to have a house.

sam



KateB said:


> Sandy - So sorry to hear about the situation you find yourself in with your house. Hope things improve for you soonest.
> Zoe - Congratulations on the new great-nephew!
> Katynora - Such sad news about your sister. I read the obituary that she wrote with tears in my eyes, what a strong, upbeat person she was.
> Darowil - Great photos, especially like the pelican!
> Southern Gal - Happy Birthday Donna!
> June K - What a beautiful swan!
> Gottastch - Happy anniversary!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for our Ruby Wedding which we celebrated last Saturday in Majorca. We had a great holiday and one of the highlights was a trip to the west of the island to Port de Soller where we took a tram to Soller then a train to Palma. Both the tram and the train have been running since the early 1900's and it is the original rolling stock which is still in use.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Had to use the computer to post recipe for Sam done with this double posting! sorry!!


I'm not getting your postings twice....so I'm okay. You're okay, I think. Don't know where your 2nd posting is showing up...not on my computer.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam

I forgot about the donuts - how could I do that - they were stacked on several tiered plates and people were just putting them on their plates.

they had shredded beef and shredded chicken sandwiches - pasta salad (Heidi made), ramon noodle salad f(Phyllis made) and cottage cheese salad (heather made), mints (can you get more traditional), I had coffee - i'm not sure what everyone else had to drink. mega food left over - Heidi brought quite a bit home so we should be eating "wedding food" for a couple of days which is fine with me.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I have a jacket I keep in the car for just such occasions! The stores are always so cold in the summer and restaurants I always take my jacket in so its handy if I need it!


----------



## iamsam

but you got an ace when they dealt out the husbands dawn - he sounds like a keeper in the article.

sam


----------



## siouxann

Oh my. I think I'm finally caught up! This hasn't happened in MANY weeks. 
Glad you had a good trip Sam. Weddings often bring out the worst behavior even though it is supposed to be a joyous occasion. My ex and I have made a pact that we will be civil whenever we are at a family gathering. It doesn't happen too often any more; we live in different states and seldom see each other. Anyway it's good to have you back!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time - there is always an empty chair and plenty of fresh hot tea so we hope you will bring those two beautiful dogs with you and visit us again very soon. we'll be looking for you.

sam



Ranger said:


> Sam ,have a wonderful time at the wedding!
> I'm with you on our weather! We live in nw PA and there's definitely a fall nip in the air prematurely!


----------



## Gweniepooh

NanaCaren said:


> I thought it was appropriate for sleeping in.
> good to have you back, glad to hear the wedding went without a hitch. I think Phyllis should have bitten the bullet and stood by you for the pictures. I did for my children and would again if need be.


 :thumbup: ditto Besides, you most graciously invited her to the KAP and behaved most cordially...just MHO which along with 50 cents will buy you another cuppa coffee....


----------



## iamsam

the grooms family paid for a hotel somewhere between ft. wayne and Cleveland (which is where they will live) - Daniel has to be at work Monday morning.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, on the bright side, hopefully they saved a lot of money this way for a wonderful honeymoon or for their future. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I love it dawn - I wonder what they were watching.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Yesterday before DH and I left for Bloomington, Directv has a new channel called the dog channel. Supposedly their programing is for dogs who are alone and it is supposed to help "entertain" your dog so they dont destroy stuff or get bored or lonely. OUrs thought so much of it (yes, we left it on for them as its free for two weeks, I'm not paying for that) they were upstairs on the couch waiting for us to get home! lol


----------



## RookieRetiree

Learning to make the most of a situation is a skill that serves someone well throughout their lives. Look at you now!!



jheiens said:


> I remember as a young married when we were stationed at MCAS Cherry point, NC, we'd been invited to share Christmas dinner with a neighboring couple. Sadly on Christmas morning, she suddenly had no remembrance of the invitation.
> 
> We had only leftover spaghetti and 5# of pecan halves my mother had sent for Christmas baking in the fridge. We served the spaghetti on my beautiful ''good'' china and had pecans for dessert. It was definitely a better day for having served on the lovely dishes, since there were no other gifts to share.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tryalot

I love all the garden photos. Nothing much in mine at the moment, but I did manage to pick a few late winter/ early spring blooms for a very special person. Even found a delphinium struggling away in a wild corner!



Sam, a bit of a concern all those Motrin , those NSAIDs can be bad for your tum, hope you don't do that too often. Glad you are feeling a bit better though


----------



## iamsam

maybe purplefi could knit a mini knitting teaparty person to go with it.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You must have missed the post...nanacaren is knitting a frog w/teacup for our mascot and cmaliza is making a bag/box for him to travel in.


----------



## tryalot

Goodness, didn't realise the photo would be so big, especially after being through thin pic


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


That is just stunning, a real work of art. I would imagine if you drank coffee out of that it would just taste heavenly!


----------



## iamsam

especially when I used to get them for a dime - "some time ago"

sam



Pup lover said:


> What I saw looked more like cat tv to me there was a pin wheel on the tv spinning, lol. Speaking of pinwheels, saw some at JoAnns the other day, $7.99 for a pin wheel, crazy!! They are fun but thats a bit much for some plastic and a wooden stick!


----------



## dollyclaire

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


They look really good, must have felt like quite a long knit for size 16s!


----------



## iamsam

I agree with you sorlenna - the marriage is the most important part. I figure if they were happy that is all that mattered.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> KatyNora, hugs to you and may you find comfort in your memories.
> 
> Sam, my husband and I were married at the VA Chapel by the priest there on his lunch hour! We had two guests and no cake and the only flowers were my bouquet. I never cared about the wedding--I wanted a marriage. And if they have what they want, that's the most important thing. Have a great time!
> 
> Wonderful news about the new baby.
> 
> LOTS of pages since I went away from here last night!


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday to oldest daughter sorlenna - what kind of cake did you make?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! Today is a great day for birthdays (my oldest DD is today too).


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very pretty!! Love those colors together.



tryalot said:


> I love all the garden photos. Nothing much in mine at the moment, but I did manage to pick a few late winter/ early spring blooms for a very special person. Even found a delphinium struggling away in a wild corner!
> 
> Sam, a bit of a concern all those Motrin , those NSAIDs can be bad for your tum, hope you don't do that too often. Glad you are feeling a bit better though


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> Shirley, I had posted earlier how much I love the Dreambird shawl...is there a possibility that you could encourage someone to do a workshop for it? I don't think I'd be able to knit it without a lot of help.
> JuneK


I agree! I have the pattern, but have been hesitant to start it.


----------



## iamsam

when I turned fifty I kind of spent the day wondering where all the time had gone. didn't seem possible that that much time had passed.

and being seventy - I just count my lucky stars I'm still around. lol

sam



Southern Gal said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 2 August 13
> I sometimes feel I fall short in my opening and sometimes in my comments  dave led such an interesting life and had so many things to say  he knew a lot and shared them with us. I wish I could do that but I cant - but I am having a blast so guess that makes up for my short comings.
> 
> sam
> 
> i have said this before, prob. had dave still been leading the pac i prob. would have moved on, nothing against him and i agree he was a smart cookie, just rather stuffy and i didn't like the air of intolerance i sensed. too much like a passed girlfriends husband who liked playing mind games and was a very intolerant of those he deemed not as smart as he. so i was not happy with some of the things said and i also felt it was a matter of time before he moved on, he was busy in his life. soooooo i am really happy sam that you kept on in your tradition, it feels more down home, not stuffy and real with real folks talking real life. nothing is too insignificant to discuss. there are a lot of caring folks on here and you sir are no slouch, you have lived a very real life that is interesting and i now feel like this is a good fit for me. so carry on.
> so its raining cats and dogs here, and i guess it knocks out yard work for us  ok, so i am the big 60 today...........yes get the gasps over with and move on. wow... 60, how did i get here:shock: we were supposed to celebrate last nite with some close friends and it got postponed due to other issues with others, so we think tonight we are going to get together. we are fixing chicken fajitas and all the fixings to go with it. and my cousin has fixed a pinapple upside down cake for me, love them, since my sister has passed, i haven't had one. she always fixed her alfred one and then did me one in a small tiny iron skillet, kinda a one person cake, soooo good.i said were she still alive she would have waken me early this morn, as she always did who evers birthday it was and sang loudly and off key to them. just to agravate, i miss that.  ok, not gonna be gloomy gus, i am the big 60 deal with it, she says to self :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dollyclaire

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks to all our sisters who post pictures of their beautiful gardens and the 'visitors' who spend time there. Purple -- the butterflies are so beautiful. We don't get those type here, the odd Monarch (many fewer than in the past) and a couple of other types but not in those vibrant colors. I think our bitter winters are too cold for many species.
> 
> Isn't the world an amazing place? and isn't the TP amazing too? pictures from all over, people from all over and friendships that will last a lifetime. How lucky are we??
> 
> My thoughts are full this morning -- it is a lovely day, and life is good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I will add my voice in wishing Daniel a happy birthday. did you bake him a cake?

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Happy Birthday to Daniel!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

except you are only five years from retirement.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I totally agree with you regarding Dave.
> 
> HAPPY 60th !
> 
> i hit that mark last fall.
> 
> 60 is the new 40!
> 
> HAVE A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY. And a great weekend! And a great year ahead!
> 
> XO
> 
> quote=Southern Gal]
> 
> :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome back, Sam. Sounds like a very traditional Midwest wedding. Hope you get all your strength back before your trip to Seattle. So sorry that you went through that--not pleasant at all.

Julie - the bread looks great and I'll bet it fills the kitchen with wonderful smells and warmth. Enjoy!

I'm off to try some more socks - this time I'm going to see if I can make a pair for myself.

Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party judyr - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - did you know we are here all week - you can stop again anytime - there are always empty chairs and lots of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.

sam



judyr said:


> WOW - good to know on the use of onions. Did not know it would help with bee stings and acme. I have bookmarked this page so in case this ever comes up, Dr thewren is in!!! Thanks for the info and thank you for all your recipes and insight! My granddaughter teaches ballet up in Fort Wayne. And I agree that our weather is not August but it is better than what we had last year. Keep up the good work, I enjoy reading you and look forward to Saturdays.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It did....my size 7.5 will be breeze!! Thanks.



dollyclaire said:


> They look really good, must have felt like quite a long knit for size 16s!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

thewren said:


> well - here I am - just a FEW pages behind.
> 
> the wedding went off without a hitch - Phyllis of course refused to stand next to me for any pictures - you would think she would let it go after this long - one thing that disappointed me was the bride and groom were walking around together before the wedding in their wedding finery. so much for tradition.
> e wedding was help outside in a little courtyard - paved in dark tiles of course - but for the most part - even though it was 80° it was quite comfortable - the sun went behind clouds several times and there was a slight breeze - plus we were only out there maybe 35 minutes.
> 
> for some reason I really hurt all day - not a flu kind of ache - my lower back hurt when I just thought about moving and some groin pain plus just a general hurt all around. Jennifer, a friend of our who was helping in the kitchen - had motrin with her which helped - and I came home early with alex - popped a couple more motrin and laid down - got up around seven when everyone else got home. went over there for a little while - I came home - tried to knit - thought about getting on here - but instead I popped my evening meds - three more motrin and fell into bed - woke up about seven this morning - got up - took my thyroid plus a couple of motrin and went back to bed. Heidi called me for breakfast around ten - came back and took a nap till almost two - and here I am - feeling half decent. whatever it was seems to have worked itself out thank goodness.
> 
> avery did well as ring bearer - he got his pirate ship immediately after the ceremony and spent the rest of the day playing with it - was loath to put it down long enough to be in some pictures.
> 
> it is cool out today - 75° with a breeze - I am hoping for warmer weather tomorrow - I need to get out and mow before we have to make hay and bale it. gary worked days all last week and didn't want me to mow so hopefully this week we can get it done.
> 
> Heidi is off taking bailee to gymnastics - I don't hear gary and the boys outside so there must be a tiger's game on - avery is getting almost as good with the stats as gary - lol - so I think everything is back to normal. we like normal around here.
> 
> so -without further ado - I am going to start catching up.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

I have seen that before - it is on my bucket list - think it would be an interesting knit.

how is your tree of life coming?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is a new thing I hadn't heard of:
> Knitting from silk hankies. Not the kind of hankies in your pocket or purse, well if anybody still uses them, but if you go to this site at Knitpicks it will explain it. They sell the knit hankies too and I want to try this some time in the future:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-use-silk-hankies/


----------



## iamsam

thanks for stopping by machriste - I learned about the magenta hands the wrong way - lol - there is always an empty chair and hot tea available so do stop in again real soon - I know it is difficult to keep up - but we would love to see you whether you are caught up or not. we'll be looking for you.

sam



machriste said:


> Goodness!! By the time I got on, it was p. 24 already!
> 
> I read every week, but usually find myself without words after reading everyone's stories. I just wanted to send a big thank you to Sam; you do a wonderful job of hosting.
> 
> Happy birthday to all!
> 
> And to all my fellow beet lovers, have you tried them raw? They are delicious--very sweet and mild. There is a salad of beets, carrots and celery, all julienned (or you could grate the carrots and beets and just finely slice the celery) and arranged in three rows with a vinaigrette for a dressing. One tip, if you don't want to have magenta hands, wear disposable gloves when you peel and cut the beets.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

thewren said:


> well - here I am - just a FEW pages behind.
> 
> the wedding went off without a hitch - Phyllis of course refused to stand next to me for any pictures - you would think she would let it go after this long -
> 
> Sam -As for Phyllis. it's as DH says some people can always find a way to be crewel. Everyone who witnessed her behavior will remember. Don't lower to her level--rise above


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> I am very interested in your bread mold. Could you please tell me how you made it. I know I don't have the supplies available but just knowing how it was done would be a treasure. Railyn aks Marilyn


First I made a plaster of Paris mold, in a box- I guestimated how much bigger it should be, than my desired finished clay piece- always things end up smaller. The clay, which in this case is a stoneware body, I rolled out after working it up, into slabs, which I cut and fit into the plaster mold, reinforcing the seams where necessary with more clay. After a while enough water has transferred out to be able to lift the clay out from the mold, to continue drying. They were bisque fired, and then fired to stoneware temperatures, some were glazed on the outside, some not- this one as it happens is not glazed- just the blackening from the continued use in the oven- which does not trouble me in the slightest.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, your bread looks delish.I'm hoping to find the energy to make a loaf or two myself. I don't like to get my hands in food, so I have a recipe for bread that uses an electric mixer.


I use my electric mixer in preference to ending up with the arthritic ache- my breadmaker got worn out! Maybe one day I will replace it maybe not- this way I have more control over my finished loaf!


----------



## iamsam

thanks dawn - that does sound good.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here it is Sam
> 
> Grilled Panzanella/Bruschetta
> 1


----------



## Lurker 2

tryalot said:


> I love all the garden photos. Nothing much in mine at the moment, but I did manage to pick a few late winter/ early spring blooms for a very special person. Even found a delphinium struggling away in a wild corner!
> 
> Sam, a bit of a concern all those Motrin , those NSAIDs can be bad for your tum, hope you don't do that too often. Glad you are feeling a bit better though


a lovely winter's bunch- I've got narcissus only- although my little magnolia seems not far from blooming- I think it has one flower this year!


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures pontuf - especially the bottom one.

sam



 Pontuf said:


> Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - the bread looks great and I'll bet it fills the kitchen with wonderful smells and warmth. Enjoy!


I have! And just treated myself to a snack as well for mid morning.
I have to go out in the drizzle shortly- it is good for the garden though- it has been quite dry this last ten days.
I thought your knitted Kitchener stitch on the socks looked really good.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I will add my voice in wishing Daniel a happy birthday. did you bake him a cake?
> 
> sam


He says thanks with a smile. We made cheese cake one of his favorites. They didn't last long at all. Two flavors, a lemon and a tangerine/amaretto one. I must say the tangerine/amaretto is the new family favorite.


----------



## iamsam

thanks five - very interesting.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The Civic Holiday is celebrated on the first Monday of August. It is known by many names in different provinces. It's called Regatta Day in Newfoundland, Saskatchewan day in SK, British Columbia Day in BC, Natal Day in Nova Scotia and PEI, Simcoe Day in Toronto, Colonel By Day in Ottawa and Joseph Brant day in Burlington, ON and the list goes on and on.
> 
> The Civic Holiday is commonly referred to as the August Long Weekend. It is probably the busiest day on highways as tens of thousands of families go camping, to cottages etc this weekend. If you can, take Friday off and leave for your holiday on Friday morning and come back Sunday morning or early afternoon to avoid mile-long traffic jams.
> 
> Each municipality that opts to declare the holiday can give it a unique name. It's called the "civic" holiday because it's the holiday that cities have authority to declare.
> Origins of the Civic Holiday (and not all provinces celebrate this. Some provinces like Nova Scotia celebrate the first Wednesday of August.):
> In 1974 the Government of Alberta declared the first Monday in August an annual holiday to recognize and celebrate the varied cultural heritage of Albertans, known as Heritage Day. This gave rise in 1976 to the Edmonton Heritage Festival, a three-day celebration of food, dance, and handicrafts of cultures from around the world. Heritage Day has been an "optional" civic holiday, having been downgraded from a statutory holiday following the introduction of Family Day in 1990.
> 
> Most businesses and things like the banks are closed on this day.
> 
> Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.


It is so nice when all the kids are there at the same time. It's been a few years since all of mine have been together.

They look yummy. We are having Yorkshire pudding mid week so far it has been the grand daughters picks for dinner.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I have seen that before - it is on my bucket list - think it would be an interesting knit.
> 
> how is your tree of life coming?
> 
> sam


My sister made herself a summer pullover using silk hankies. 
one of my bucket list items too.


----------



## Railyn

Lurker 2 said:


> First I made a plaster of Paris mold, in a box- I guestimated how much bigger it should be, than my desired finished clay piece- always things end up smaller. The clay, which in this case is a stoneware body, I rolled out after working it up, into slabs, which I cut and fit into the plaster mold, reinforcing the seams where necessary with more clay. After a while enough water has transferred out to be able to lift the clay out from the mold, to continue drying. They were bisque fired, and then fired to stoneware temperatures, some were glazed on the outside, some not- this one as it happens is not glazed- just the blackening from the continued use in the oven- which does not trouble me in the slightest.
> Hope this helps!


Thank you so much. How I would love to make one. I like the idea of a hand=made bread form and the darkening just adds to the character. I really like it.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I found this online today, amazing the beauty you find in the world.


I had to look twice. Just like a great white bird.


----------



## iamsam

oh yes we do.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Totally deep in thought about something, I am not sure you want to know what it was about.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I had to look 2 and 3 times before I realized what it was...you're right....that's amazing!! But then I feel that way when I see the Dreambird shawl....I HAVE to make that. Is anyone going to do a workshop on that, Shirley? I'm sure I'll need lots of help to make it.
> JuneK


DON'T mention the dreambird. It is back to the first feather and it is going to stay like that for a while!!! Yes, I need a workshop please Shirley.


----------



## iamsam

you can fish in the Maumee but not sure I would eat it.

does he play golf?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Any fly fishing spots near? Streams or river?


----------



## NanaCaren

The grand daughters and Seth playing with the hose. They had so much fun.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> when I turned fifty I kind of spent the day wondering where all the time had gone. didn't seem possible that that much time had passed.
> 
> and being seventy - I just count my lucky stars I'm still around. lol
> 
> sam


Try being 82and you won't believe you are that age and wonder how you made it? ask me how I know . The interesting part is that you feel the same on the inside as far as your brain is concerned -- it is the body that lets you down. Oh well. I am lucky


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I had to look twice. Just like a great white bird.


When I first saw it I did a double take.


----------



## Designer1234

I will see what I can do - it won't be until next spring at least - have to find someone willing to teach it -- any takers?


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Thank you so much. How I would love to make one. I like the idea of a hand=made bread form and the darkening just adds to the character. I really like it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Shirley, I had posted earlier how much I love the Dreambird shawl...is there a possibility that you could encourage someone to do a workshop for it? I don't think I'd be able to knit it without a lot of help.
> JuneK


ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome back, Sam. Sounds like a very traditional Midwest wedding. Hope you get all your strength back before your trip to Seattle. So sorry that you went through that--not pleasant at all.
> 
> Julie - the bread looks great and I'll bet it fills the kitchen with wonderful smells and warmth. Enjoy!
> 
> I'm off to try some more socks - this time I'm going to see if I can make a pair for myself.
> 
> Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.


You got them perfect! great job -- my mouth is watering. I won't show this to Pat or we will have to buy a roast grin. I don't think that is such a bad idea. hmm.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> oh yes we do.
> 
> sam


 It made my friend blush, enough said.


----------



## iamsam

don't worry tns - not sure I would have used the onion - the vitamin b1 sounds like a better deal.

sam



TNS said:


> I never heard about this -assume its vitamin B1? Sounds wonderful if it works and presumably smells better than onion that is in Sams introduction this week (sorry Sam, not meant as a criticism... Just a comment!)


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you edith - sorry about the trip aftermath - sending you and dh tons of healing energy - carisle, pa - do you know where Meyersdale or windber is?

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, If not for you I would have left the Tea Party when Dave gave up. I won't rehash that bit. You have a homey way about you that is more my style and even though my health does not permit me to participate as often as I like I still check in each week. You and the other participants brighten my day with your recipes, household hints and anecdotes about your lives and families. I went to see my family last month when my youngest daughter remarried. She was widowed 3 years ago and he was widowed 2 years ago. They go to the same church and have known each other a long time.
> 
> I met a 2 year old grand daughter for the first time. She is such a doll. A 2 year old great grand son and a 3 year old great grand daughter. I saw all 4 of my children and their spouses and children and many hugs and kisses were caught up on. I had a wonderful time. Rick, and I intended to stay the whole week but Lori and Chuck, the bride and groom went on their honey moon, Mike and Pete could not get time off from work and the DIL's also had to work. Funny thing is that just because you are retired does not mean the rest of the family is as well. We did visit with Edie and her family but she and her hubby are both disabled and not really up to long visits.
> 
> Two days after we got home I came down with Bronchitis and it took forever to get over. Rick had a bad cold and his diabetes was all out of whack. Long story short; I don't think we will be repeating that trip again in the forseeable future. But we had fun and do not regret a minute of it.
> 
> I offer my prayers to all the folks needing them and best birthday wishes to those having birthdays. Stay well, my friends.
> 
> Now I need to make supper for Rick and myself. Some left over pork rib, hash browns and mixed veggies for him and left over pasta and meat sauce for yours truly. That will clean out the fridge so we can start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers and a peaceful picture of the pond. I am curious though purplefi - the water is stagnant isn't it - do you have problems with mosquitoes?
> 
> sam


There are a few mozzies hatching out, but they are not troublesome here.


----------



## Pontuf

thewren said:


> you can fish in the Maumee but not sure I would eat it.
> 
> does he play golf?
> 
> sam


Catch and release so we never eat the fish

Golf is GOOD! it would be a delimma for me . LYS OR golf course. Of course if it rains no problem.


----------



## iamsam

jinny - when you said you wouldn't be on the ktp if things worked out I hope that isn't permanently - look forward to your posts.

contrats on selling your house so quickly.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in again. I've read 10 pages, but won't get caught up tonight, so thought I'd say hello.
> We put the house on the market a week ago and have already had an offer on it. I find it hard to believe it happened so fast. If everything turns out, closing date is Sept. 5--not much time. I figured I'd be here this winter, so haven't really made a decision as to where to go yet. DD and I have been furiously sorting and throwing out, and just started to pack a few things. I won't be on the Tea Party if things turn out.
> Sam, I wasn't on here when Dave was host, so can't compare the 2 of you. However I think you are the glue that holds everyone together, and we all love you. You have a very relaxed way about you and make everyone feel welcome. You have some interesting recipes as well. By now the wedding celebrations will be over (maybe), so hope everything went well and you enjoyed yourself.
> Sandy, I almost feel guilty talking about selling my home when you are in such a difficult situation. Prayers going out to you, and to all those who need them.
> Will try to check in again in a few days. Jinny


----------



## PurpleFi

tryalot said:


> Goodness, didn't realise the photo would be so big, especially after being through thin pic


Don't worry about the photo being big, it just shows off those beautifully cheery flowers. Just love them, thanks.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> maybe purplefi could knit a mini knitting teaparty person to go with it.
> 
> sam


Maybe I could - how about a Mini Sam?


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> It did....my size 7.5 will be breeze!! Thanks.


I found my the first pair of socks I made quite daunting. Now I can almost do them without a pattern. I used the cometosilver tutorial on line. Found it most useful and use the basic pattern to make my own up now. :thumbup: Seven and a half makes you older than me too!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> He says thanks with a smile. We made cheese cake one of his favorites. They didn't last long at all. Two flavors, a lemon and a tangerine/amaretto one. I must say the tangerine/amaretto is the new family favorite.


They look deliscious. Is there any left?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Maybe I could - how about a Mini Sam?


A mini Sam would be awesome.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> They look deliscious. Is there any left?


It was gone right away. good thing I had extras in the refrigerator. They are wanting to make another one tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yummy looking for sure!


RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome back, Sam.
> Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am waaaay behind--just made it to Purple's butterflies (page 41!). And it's already time to fix supper here. I'm not sure where the day went, but it's gone, so I will try to catch up a bit more tonight (wish me luck). I hope all is well or at least improving.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> It was gone right away. good thing I had extras in the refrigerator. They are wanting to make another one tomorrow.


I'll be on the next flight. Oh forgot, I've just taken my night time meds, Probably not a good idea to travel right now. :XD:


----------



## iamsam

sending you lots of positive energy - would love to have you join us.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this again since it was at the tail end of the old KTP.
> 
> *Dates for KAP 2014 will be Oct. 3, 4 & 5th, 2014.
> 
> Oh boy, I would love to be there but it is pretty far. I possibly have the week off work and it will be my birthday weekend, maybe I can combine it with a visit to my friend in KY. Will have to see when we get a little closer.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Aran

Sam and Aran won't be quite so alone and noticeable in the crowd of women, right?

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I didn't mind being one of the few men at Knit-a-palooza, although I know that Sam was really glad to see me. I sometimes attend a knitting group at our local library and am always the only man there. Once an older man saw me knitting with all the ladies so he stopped & asked if men could knit, too. I assured him that they could & that maybe he should try it. He seemed flabbergasted by the very thought.

I attended my friends cook out & had a great time. My friends have a very large garden & donate much of the food to local food banks. The corn had just been picked right before it was cooked and was some of the best I've ever had in my life. Can you guess what I'm having for supper tonight? Yep, my friends told me to take some corn home with me, and I did.

Only two of us came to Quaker Meeting today (there's only 12 of us if everyone shows up), but the other man & I worshipped together. On the first Sunday of every month, we always have potluck, so we ate together, too. I brought beans & rice & an angel food cake leftover from the party & he brought zucchini bread. We had a long wonderful conversation that probably would have continued even longer than the 3 1/2 hours had my brother not called me on my phone. It the first time he & I had ever talked that long together & it was great.


----------



## iamsam

gary has blue eyes - so do all the children.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> my sister and I and all our cousins were brown eyed when we were born.
> 
> There were no blue eyed kids in my generation. All my children were brown eyed - never grey or blue like newborns often are. Hayley however was born with blue eyes (grey) and they are still grey even though her dad is brown eyed. Her mother has grey green eyes. Interesting. they say the blue grey is the strongest color. I never had much trouble with sun burn and none of our family did- although I did get skin cancer this past year so that was a surprise as doctors had told me for years that I never would. interesting .


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a delightful picture. I bet they were having a blast. Is that an older model car in the background; does it still run?


NanaCaren said:


> The grand daughters and Seth playing with the hose. They had so much fun.


----------



## iamsam

Marianne - I have a splti keyboard and love it - keep going - you will really like it once you get used to it. I just rest my hands on the front and let me fingers do the walking.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh nice... IF I EVER get caught up I may play with a scarf in this stitch :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have a new keyboard and it's one that is curved, I am still trying to get used to it but I keep having to check for typos.. I may see if Daniel will trade for a regular board, but he says this is supposed to be easier on my hands. All it's done so far is make me type more as I have to keep backspacing and correcting :roll: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Aran said:


> Sam and Aran won't be quite so alone and noticeable in the crowd of women, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I didn't mind being one of the few men at Knit-a-palooza, although I know that Sam was really glad to see me. I sometimes attend a knitting group at our local library and am always the only man there. Once an older man saw me knitting with all the ladies so he stopped & asked if men could knit, too. I assured him that they could & that maybe he should try it. He seemed flabbergasted by the very thought.

I attended my friends cook out & had a great time. My friends have a very large garden & donate much of the food to local food banks. The corn had just been picked right before it was cooked and was some of the best I've ever had in my life. Can you guess what I'm having for supper tonight? Yep, my friends told me to take some corn home with me, and I did.

Only two of us came to Quaker Meeting today (there's only 12 of us if everyone shows up), but the other man & I worshipped together. On the first Sunday of every month, we always have potluck, so we ate together, too. I brought beans & rice & an angel food cake leftover from the party & he brought zucchini bread. We had a long wonderful conversation that probably would have continued even longer than the 3 1/2 hours had my brother not called me on my phone. It the first time he & I had ever talked that long together & it was great.[/quote]

Hi Aran, glad you had a nice long talk with your Quaker friend.
My dad was a brilliant knitter, he knitted all my baby vests and he was still knitting for me when I was married. He work was beautiful.


----------



## tryalot

Lurker 2 said:


> a lovely winter's bunch- I've got narcissus only- although my little magnolia seems not far from blooming- I think it has one flower this year!


Love magnolia, they sometimes look so perfect as to be unreal.
Do have a go at growing wallflowers. The English type. Really old fashioned and self seed. They have the most beautiful perfume which permeates the air.
I should think you could grow them where you are, here's a link about them and where to get seeds.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/manawatu-standard/features/life-style/6474112/Pick-and-sow


----------



## Gweniepooh

NanaCaren said:


> A mini Sam would be awesome.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be on the next flight. Oh forgot, I've just taken my night time meds, Probably not a good idea to travel right now. :XD:


Not a good idea to fly under the influence, they might not let you on the plane. :-D I will make some when you are over here.Or I can save you a piece when I am over there, I have promised to make one for a friend.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed now as I have the WI knitting group here tomorrow.
Night night or good morning depending on where in the World you are. :thumbup:


----------



## tryalot

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now as I have the WI knitting group here tomorrow.
> Night night or good morning depending on where in the World you are. :thumbup:


Goodnight from Tasmania :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delightful picture. I bet they were having a blast. Is that an older model car in the background; does it still run?


They had a blast played for a couple hours this was after they swam for half hour or so. It is a 57 Packard and yes it runs like a top. Cost me $5,000 about six years ago.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now as I have the WI knitting group here tomorrow.
> Night night or good morning depending on where in the World you are. :thumbup:


Good night sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous...makes me think of one of Designers quilts!


I agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> No, Thanks....still remember watching the movie, Jaws...that was enough sharks for me...even though it was years ago!
> JuneK


LOL!!! We went to see Jaws when I was probably 9 or 10 with one of my best friends, she didn't take a bath for almost a year, if she couldn't take a shower, it wasn't going to happen. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


Oh looks yummy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Maybe I could - how about a Mini Sam?


 :thumbup: (but without the tutu as he says his knees don't look good either!) Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


----------



## wannabear

I'm checking in, since I read to page 52 this morning, but I see I have a little way to catch up. No telling when I'll do that. I wish I could be more vibrant and amusing, but emotional stress has to be one of the most tiring things in the world. Some of you read that my son was sending hate mail to his sister, as if we don't have enough to think about. I couldn't repeat most of what he said, or wouldn't. He put it out there in a public forum for everybody who looked at that site to read, though. Maddie is in better shape than I am. She gained more followers on Tumblr and many people spoke up to comfort her or to tell my son to leave her alone. She also has an online family. Just as I do.


----------



## sassafras123

Yeah for Tanner Scott, welcome to the world.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK - Happy Sister's Day to all my dear girls and Happy Day to all the boy types - including son's and DH's/boy friends/toys, etc....... Ha! I think I am finally feeling less stressed after the last couple of weeks - vacations are supposed to be fun and relaxing..... and we did pretty good - next time will be better. Poor DH had his back acting up for a few days before we left so he had a couple of demerol days and managed to forget a few things that would have made the trip easier.... we are usually so darn organized that it is crazy - this was another flying by the seat of our pants trip.... and we just don't do that well when plans don't go just so.... I know - we both need to take a pill.... but a week home and I finally have the trailer clean and put away, the truck washed and the mileage figured (not great- 10.5 mpg) Which had to do more with the way we went over the mountains...... but we did see some lovely country - just couldn't find any lovely places to stay where it was quiet and peaceful. Our promise to each other is that next time we will have a much better plan. Not many pictures except while we were traveling but I will post a few - I PM'd Sassafrass (Joy) and she is still in the hospital - hopefully home mid week - Keep her in your heart..... thanks so much for all the lovely pictures that have been posted - great news about all the family get togethers and visits. Give all those grandbabies and great grandbabies hugs for this grandbabyless grandma wanttabe!!! Dinner is in the oven - still on chicken breasts/rice/gravy for DH - he sees his gp in the morning - and has extended his steriod taper on his own since he can't get in to see his gasterologist - she's lible to have a fit.... but he is doing better... OK here are some pictures -


----------



## AZ Sticks

more from the trip


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> She sounds difficult and it is therefore very hard on the children as they obviously love you so they are torn. it is a shame.


I like your choice of adjectives to describe the grandmother of the bride, Shirley. My first choices were not quite as polite--accurate probably, but not quite as nice.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah for Tanner Scott, welcome to the world.


Love to you Joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jheiens

Looks like we were both incorrect, Zoe, regarding Patton's burial site and country.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

jheiens said:


> I like your choice of adjectives to describe the grandmother of the bride, Shirley. My first choices were not quite as polite--accurate probably, but not quite as nice.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think you and I are on the same wavelength Joy.....


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> So lovely...is it possible to be homesick for somewhere you've never been???? But feel it in your blood?
> JuneK


I absolutely think so, because every time I see pictures of Scotland, I feel a heart tug, for sure.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Rookie those socks are wonderful - my DH is that same size - it will probably be easier to start with the bigfoot socks than with little baby socks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> Learning to make the most of a situation is a skill that serves someone well throughout their lives. Look at you now!!


Why, thank you for the compliment, Rookie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> well - here I am - just a FEW pages behind.
> 
> the wedding went off without a hitch - Phyllis of course refused to stand next to me for any pictures - you would think she would let it go after this long - one thing that disappointed me was the bride and groom were walking around together before the wedding in their wedding finery. so much for tradition.
> 
> Sorry you had an achy-kind of day for the wedding. But glad it seems to be gone now.
> I know you were ready to leave and aren't you lucky to catch a ride home.
> We missed you and I'm glad you're back.
> JuneK


----------



## jheiens

tryalot said:


> Goodness, didn't realise the photo would be so big, especially after being through thin pic


But they are lovely to see. Thank you for sharing their beauty.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I don't have a dream bird coming up but will, I do have another wonderful scarf using short rows too though, designed by a Calgary knitting designer who is outstanding . here is a picture - it is called the drop leaf shawlette by Tamara. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Here is the link - she has agreed to lower the price of her pattern for us. I am not sure exactly how she will do that - The class is August 25th so it will be coming along shortly.
> 
> Thanks, Shirley...I've seen that before and it's unusual. But I LOVE the Dreambird. Was it Purplefi that did it or did she do her own variation of Sam's Wingspan? can't remember, of course...CRAFT lives with me!
> Thanks for the info. I just might check out the commuter shawl with hood.
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Don't say Dreambird to Purplefi---------- she's back to the first feather again.......


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Thanks, June, I didn't remember what the proper name of that shawl is--Dreambird!! That is what came to mind when I first saw Caren's morning coffee cup--the Dreambird shawl.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's what probably brought it to my mind,too, plus someone had posted a picture of theirs in the Picture section...and did the separate feathers in a variegated yarn. It's absolutely luscious looking!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Is DD settling in yet???? Progress on the workroom????????????



Sorlenna said:


> I absolutely think so, because every time I see pictures of Scotland, I feel a heart tug, for sure.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have to get caught up on the digests next. I only look at the pictures and tutorials these days, but I think I am behind almost 2 weeks -----------


jknappva said:


> That's what probably brought it to my mind,too, plus someone had posted a picture of theirs in the Picture section...and did the separate feathers in a variegated yarn. It's absolutely luscious looking!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Sorlenna might be willing to teach us -- I haven't had a chance to look for any more classes for 2014 but the dreambird is on my list. We will see what I can come up with.


Now that you mention it...did she say a while back she was going to make it or was making it? Thanks,Shirley, you always find teachers for the most unusual and lovely items! I'm so glad the workshops are there permanently after they close. Gives me a chance to go back and work on things when I have the time.
What did we ever do without you?!! You are definitely a joy to have with us!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

jknappva said:


> Now that you mention it...did she say a while back she was going to make it or was making it? Thanks,Shirley, you always find teachers for the most unusual and lovely items! I'm so glad the workshops are there permanently after they close. Gives me a chance to go back and work on things when I have the time.
> What did we ever do without you?!! You are definitely a joy to have with us!!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> what lovely pictures darowil - thanks for sharing - the pelican is quite beautiful - I didn't realize they were white.
> 
> sam


For some reason, many years ago, the pelicans disappeared from this area. Then about 20 yrs ago, they came back....go figure...Guess they missed Virginia!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just pinned this so that I can find it someday when I'm ready - what great socks!!!!!

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTtribute.php


----------



## jknappva

tryalot said:


> I love all the garden photos. Nothing much in mine at the moment, but I did manage to pick a few late winter/ early spring blooms for a very special person. Even found a delphinium struggling away in a wild corner!
> 
> Sam, a bit of a concern all those Motrin , those NSAIDs can be bad for your tum, hope you don't do that too often. Glad you are feeling a bit better though


Beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

tryalot said:


> I love all the garden photos. Nothing much in mine at the moment, but I did manage to pick a few late winter/ early spring blooms for a very special person. Even found a delphinium struggling away in a wild corner!
> 
> Sam, a bit of a concern all those Motrin , those NSAIDs can be bad for your tum, hope you don't do that too often. Glad you are feeling a bit better though


Thankfully, they don't bother everyone...I've been taking them for at least 25 years. I probably wouldn't be able to move without Voltaren!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> when I turned fifty I kind of spent the day wondering where all the time had gone. didn't seem possible that that much time had passed.
> 
> and being seventy - I just count my lucky stars I'm still around. lol
> 
> sam


I agree,Sam. I'm like my minister's wife who said once that it was always a good day when she woke up and wasn't looking at dirt!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.[/quote]

they look really delicious...can you make them in a muffin pan?
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

What a sweet kitten


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.


they look really delicious...can you make them in a muffin pan?
JuneK[/quote]

Yes you can Elishia uses her muffin pans all the time.


----------



## jheiens

So glad you have had a good day, Aran.

We had a good morning service also. Our pastor had been away on vacation and we were so happy to see him back. I think he missed all of us also.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your projects and being able to visit some more the next time we gather at Sam's. Take care and enjoy your life. Glad that you had the chance to talk with your brother again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

How do I buy pattern?


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> Sorlenna might be willing to teach us -- I haven't had a chance to look for any more classes for 2014 but the dreambird is on my list. We will see what I can come up with.


Hmm. I know a lot of people have asked about it--there are several threads on it, and there's also a KAL option if we went that way. I really can't say right now if I would be able to do it or not--so much to do right now and really can't see very far ahead.



thewren said:


> happy birthday to oldest daughter sorlenna - what kind of cake did you make?
> 
> sam


Oh, I didn't make a cake--she's too far away in Pennsylvania.  But she made her own cake and it looked quite yummy; I forget what kind she said it was but it had marshmallows on top, too.



thewren said:


> when I turned fifty I kind of spent the day wondering where all the time had gone. didn't seem possible that that much time had passed.
> 
> and being seventy - I just count my lucky stars I'm still around. lol
> 
> sam


I think I just felt more disappointed that things I'd thought would happen before any of the "big ones" hadn't happened, but I guess that's life and I don't worry about it much anymore. I have to stop and think about how old I am most of the time, and instead, I try to focus on the good things that _did_ happen.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> Another early riser, LOL. I actually slept in till 6:30 this morning, I did however get 9 hours of sleep on Friday night :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wow- and did you feel better for it? or was it actually too much?


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Try being 82and you won't believe you are that age and wonder how you made it? ask me how I know . The interesting part is that you feel the same on the inside as far as your brain is concerned -- it is the body that lets you down. Oh well. I am lucky


Have a little way to go before I reach you, Shirley, but I'm racing ahead to catch you!!! Isn't it amazing that in my mind I'm still 20 yrs. old and my body says, who the heck do you think you're fooling?!! LOL! Unfortunately, I can't find one of those lying mirrors that some people seem to have!
JUneK


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Sisters' Day! to all my sisters on the Tea Party. I am sending a quilted post card to each and everyone of you. Please enjoy, and have a wonderful day!


As always -beautiful work. My favourites are the three above the chooks.


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


I hope it is nothing too serious- and that your absence is not related to your energency visits.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I found my the first pair of socks I made quite daunting. Now I can almost do them without a pattern. I used the cometosilver tutorial on line. Found it most useful and use the basic pattern to make my own up now. :thumbup: Seven and a half makes you older than me too!!!


I use cometosilver, too. And like you, almost don't need to look at the pattern except for the kitchener stitched toe...can never remember how to do that. But I find that more comfortable than the rounded toe bind off.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

How did you pin it? I couldn't find a way to add it to my pintrest page...just had to bookmark it. they are incredibly beautiful!


AZ Sticks said:


> I just pinned this so that I can find it someday when I'm ready - what great socks!!!!!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTtribute.php


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


Sending good thoughts, as always.

Wannabear, I know exactly what you mean. I get exhausted when I feel things get out of control and I can't do anything to rein it in. I think people recognize, though, when someone is trying to stir things up--good that she's getting more followers and that she's handling it.



AZ Sticks said:


> Is DD settling in yet???? Progress on the workroom????????????


She's still catching up on all her messages (not good internet there!) and doing some clearing out and rearranging in her room. I got the table cleared off but we're taking our time with the rest of it. I keep saying that we should all go through stuff like we're moving--and then move!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Is it your? How cute.


NanaCaren said:


> What a sweet kitten


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Sam and Aran won't be quite so alone and noticeable in the crowd of women, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I didn't mind being one of the few men at Knit-a-palooza, although I know that Sam was really glad to see me. I sometimes attend a knitting group at our local library and am always the only man there. Once an older man saw me knitting with all the ladies so he stopped & asked if men could knit, too. I assured him that they could & that maybe he should try it. He seemed flabbergasted by the very thought.

I attended my friends cook out & had a great time. My friends have a very large garden & donate much of the food to local food banks. The corn had just been picked right before it was cooked and was some of the best I've ever had in my life. Can you guess what I'm having for supper tonight? Yep, my friends told me to take some corn home with me, and I did.

Only two of us came to Quaker Meeting today (there's only 12 of us if everyone shows up), but the other man & I worshipped together. On the first Sunday of every month, we always have potluck, so we ate together, too. I brought beans & rice & an angel food cake leftover from the party & he brought zucchini bread. We had a long wonderful conversation that probably would have continued even longer than the 3 1/2 hours had my brother not called me on my phone. It the first time he & I had ever talked that long together & it was great.[/quote]

It sounds like it was a special time. Isn't it amazing that men somtimes are amazed at a man knitting when at one time men were the only ones who knitted?
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, and someone (I think it was June?) asked if I'd made the Dreambird; yes, I did, and I had recently said I wanted to make another for my sister, but I do not know if I will have time before we visit or not. I need to sit down and make a list--I can't keep up with my own life right now. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Desert Joy good to see you posting! Are you home from the hospital? Is the colitis doing better...behaving itself?


sassafras123 said:


> How do I buy pattern?


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! We went to see Jaws when I was probably 9 or 10 with one of my best friends, she didn't take a bath for almost a year, if she couldn't take a shower, it wasn't going to happen. lol


I watched a show about the making of Jaws a few months ago. About a year after it was out, Steven Speilberg and someone else who had a hand in making it were in Hawaii. He asked Spielberg wasn't he going swimming? Speilberg answered, are you kidding? They're just waiting for me to get in the water!! (meaning the sharks!LOL!!)
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


Please give her my best. And I'll definitely keep her in prayers.
Thanks for letting us know.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah for Tanner Scott, welcome to the world.


Are you feeliing better? Keeping you in prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> If you can stop that migraine, ANY time is reasonable for bed... A visit like that has to be extremely taxing... I don't have graves to visit.... and am ever thankful.


I just knew that I risked waking up really early if I went to bed too early- or wr falling asleep and waking up when DH came to bed. So made it to 8.30, read till David came to bed and then slept. reasonable sleep, about 9 hours but no better today. However should be OK by this evening or at least tomorrow. At least I should be able to get plenty of knitting done.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> more from the trip


Thanks for those pictures, Yes, I agree, you did see some lovely country.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> If you can stop that migraine, ANY time is reasonable for bed... A visit like that has to be extremely taxing... I don't have graves to visit.... and am ever thankful.


I just knew that I risked waking up really early if I went to bed too early- or falling asleep and waking up when DH came to bed. So made it to 8.30, read till David came to bed and then slept. about 9 hours of reasonable sleep but no better today. However should be OK by this evening or at least tomorrow. At least I should be able to get plenty of knitting done.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> We're less than an hour from the ocean but the river is only a few blocks away. A LARGE river...4 1/2 miles across.
> JuneK


That sounds huge- do you have many birds on it? As I said I was amazed by how many I saw on our river bank the other day right in the centre of town. (well a 2 minute walk away).


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> I just pinned this so that I can find it someday when I'm ready - what great socks!!!!!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTtribute.php


Great looking socks...I saved it too....for one of these days!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweet kitten


Yes, all kittens are cute and sweet!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Yes you can Elishia uses her muffin pans all the time.


Whew!! My daughter will probably want to shoot me but I see popovers in her cooking future since she does all the cooking!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I have seen that before - it is on my bucket list - think it would be an interesting knit.
> 
> how is your tree of life coming?
> 
> sam


Slow going as today was being with a friend day after the Farmer's Market and yesterday and the day before were busy so I'm hoping tomorrow I can just knit. I was so excited to see the pattern forming when I closed the tops of the first leaves. I'm a little over 1/2 way through the first pattern and just love it. It works for a baby and adults so someday would like to make one for me.

Wow, you knew about knitting silk hankies. Did you learn that at your LYS or online??


----------



## iamsam

daralene, aran, ceili, grandma paula, ohio joy, carol and sue lopez, Marianne, gwen, puplover, rookieretiree and pacer - please pm me your address so I can give it to Heidi.

thanking you in advance

sam


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and someone (I think it was June?) asked if I'd made the Dreambird; yes, I did, and I had recently said I wanted to make another for my sister, but I do not know if I will have time before we visit or not. I need to sit down and make a list--I can't keep up with my own life right now. :shock:


Oh, I hope in the future when you have time, that you'll teach it...I think you'd have a lot join in!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

what a great birthday - everyone seems to love you very much - they don't pull those pranks for someone they don't like.

sam




Southern Gal said:


> Thanks, we went to supper with some friends at their home and another couple was there, we had a good time, just chatting, when bj and drove home, i was talking and not paying attention, but i heard bj gasp and start laughing and i looked up and there down one side of my chain link fence, was a huge white sign with huge letters like you had a giant billboard done, with black baloons on either end saying my name and my age :shock: i know it was one of the two girls my neices, bj said not to start taking it down as it was pretty dark, so there it hangs like a landing strip beakon... i will get it down before church tomorrow. my used to be nephew by marriage said in wm where he works in front of everyone, i didn't look a day over 50 and this total stranger said not over 45, i just rolled my eyes and hunted bj down, then as we are going up front to check out, a friend i worked with at the factory, hollered out across the store, happy 60th b-day. she said not to be mad at her, that bj had put on face book for everyone to wish me a happy 60th, so i will kill him and tell God he died ;-)


----------



## iamsam

safe trip to dh.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's been a good day, I'm still walking upright. lolol...No wine tonight as my stomach was a bit buggy earlier but seems to be fine now.  go figure. lol
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes.
> 
> All the pictures today were so beautiful.
> Going to start one of Gwens scarves tomorrow, think I'll do the Shades of Winter one first, then the ZigZag one.
> I'm off to bed, DH is heading to Michigan in the morning so I will be spending (hopefully) a lot more time this week with you all. lol...We'll see how that goes, best laid plans and all.
> Night everyone! Hugs and Love from Wyoming.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> That sounds huge- do you have many birds on it? As I said I was amazed by how many I saw on our river bank the other day right in the centre of town. (well a 2 minute walk away).


Well, where I live, the James River is at one of it's widest points. Yes, there are quite a few birds. The fishing is great and oystering also. There are still quite a few 'watermen' who make their living fishing and oystering in the river. And it's clean enough that a lot of people swim in it. A lot of water activities in this area...and a lot of marinas.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> unless the mosquito is carrying Dengue fever.


Does this mean you get Dengue in NZ? Different mozies carry different diseases so they really are bites to be avoided in many parts of the world.


----------



## iamsam

it's not so bad jynx.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I'll be leaving for the 70's this year!!!!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I found out the hard way - I did one whole sock with one skein and started the second skein for the second one and got a completely different pattern - so I frogged the first sock and started over...hope I don't run into that very often.


You shouldn't do- mine normally match (although a lot of the time I use one 100gm ball- but for a large sock it could well not be enough). But I have used the same yarn from another ball for another pair and they have nearly always matched assuming the dye lot has been the same.


----------



## NanaCaren

The sky tonight wen I went to get Chrissy from her friends.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures and butterflies purplefi - your garden truly is a gathering place for many flying and hopping animals.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from breezy Surrey, the sun is promising to come out later.
> 
> I am just a few pages behind on catch up but will post a couple of photos of some of the visitors to my garden yesterday


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Is it your? How cute.


No I wish I could have cats I would not be able to breath, I have dogs instead. Miss the cats.


----------



## iamsam

and get away with it.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> 60 is the right time to act your shoe size (you lot in America will have to convert to UK sizes) so I am six and a half!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Oh, I hope in the future when you have time, that you'll teach it...I think you'd have a lot join in!
> JuneK


Thanks for the vote of confidence! I will keep it in mind.


----------



## iamsam

when you are feeling bad darowil - any time is the appropriate time to go to bed.

sam



darowil said:


> I won't be around for long tonight. My tiredness last night was the precursor of another migraine- so waiting for a reasonable time to go to bed. Made the visit this afternoon hard work.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> No I wish I could have cats I would not be able to breath, I have dogs instead. Miss the cats.


And I miss my dogs!


----------



## iamsam

thanks darowil - I think. lol

sam



darowil said:


> BUt if they included the whole order free we might change our minds :-D :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam

talking of aging parents - I really have the best deal - I have a private apartment right next to my daughter. the fact that they spent the money to get the place ready because they wanted me here still amazes me - but I am very grateful. I miss the amenities of seattle but would much rather live here. quieter and not the traffic.

so it really is a win win situation for me.

sam


----------



## iamsam

it is not on my alarm clock - either is 4:00am

sam



darowil said:


> 7 is early for me too.


----------



## iamsam

how lucky are you Jeanette.

sam

make a place for me.



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - Happy Sister's Day to all my beloved sisters on the Tea Party. What a wonderful way to start the day - butterflies, flowers, coffee and best wishes!!
> 
> Brunch will be ready in about two hours. I have the popover batter chilling, the bacon is made (used some of the drippings). The roast beef and gravy are done and resting to be reheated to eating temperature - I'll also have some scrambled eggs and hash browns to fill out the meal. Please stop by for a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy our family get together...all three kids will be here; which usually doesn't happen except at Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## iamsam

I wish I knew where that was available.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> it is not on my alarm clock - either is 4:00am
> 
> sam


There are day sI wish I could turn the body clock off so I slept later but I'd miss the best part of the day and the sun rise.


----------



## iamsam

you guys make it easy.

sam



jknappva said:


> Sam is a wonderful host and is always welcoming. He keeps his KTP sisters straight, don't you, Bro Sam!!? LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I wish I knew where that was available.
> 
> sam


I have found some online, I am going to order a couple.

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale/wholesale-peacock-tea-cup.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

Breathtaking...thank you.


NanaCaren said:


> The sky tonight wen I went to get Chrissy from her friends.


----------



## darowil

tryalot said:


> I love all the garden photos. Nothing much in mine at the moment, but I did manage to pick a few late winter/ early spring blooms for a very special person. Even found a delphinium struggling away in a wild corner!
> 
> Sam, a bit of a concern all those Motrin , those NSAIDs can be bad for your tum, hope you don't do that too often. Glad you are feeling a bit better though


Those look good- you seem to be doing well for the middle of winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And Sam they are blessed to have you there too!!! What a treasure you are for them AND for the grandkids. Really, really special.



thewren said:


> talking of aging parents - I really have the best deal - I have a private apartment right next to my daughter. the fact that they spent the money to get the place ready because they wanted me here still amazes me - but I am very grateful. I miss the amenities of seattle but would much rather live here. quieter and not the traffic.
> 
> so it really is a win win situation for me.
> 
> sam


----------



## Miss Pam

NanaCaren said:


> The sky tonight wen I went to get Chrissy from her friends.


Awesome!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Breathtaking...thank you.


you are welcome it was too beautiful to keep to myself had to share with everyone. Glad you like it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Miss Pam said:


> Awesome!


It was one of the most breath taking views while driving I've seen in a while.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> talking of aging parents - I really have the best deal - I have a private apartment right next to my daughter. the fact that they spent the money to get the place ready because they wanted me here still amazes me - but I am very grateful. I miss the amenities of seattle but would much rather live here. quieter and not the traffic.
> 
> so it really is a win win situation for me.
> 
> sam


Sam - that tells me what kind of a Father you have been to them. They want you near them.

We are in the midst of discussing a big move with our son, dil and grand daughter. it is in the planning phase but there is a good chance we will move to Vancouver island next July if things work out the way we hope.

They won't go without us and we will love it on the Island as we spent 9 years in Vancouver and the weather is so nice and mild in comparison. it would be great to get out of the bitter winter here. The main thing is - they want us to go with them and will go to the trouble of moving us themselves . so I understand how great it is.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I have! And just treated myself to a snack as well for mid morning.
> I have to go out in the drizzle shortly- it is good for the garden though- it has been quite dry this last ten days.
> I thought your knitted Kitchener stitch on the socks looked really good.


Thanks - I found the knitted version easier than the original...it seemed to make more sense using purl and knit stitch motions with the knitting needle rather than tapestry needle.


----------



## RookieRetiree

There are even a couple left for tomorrow's breakfast with jam!



Designer1234 said:


> You got them perfect! great job -- my mouth is watering. I won't show this to Pat or we will have to buy a roast grin. I don't think that is such a bad idea. hmm.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, but I didn't convert it to UK sizes - does that help me?
I just like that my daughters are older than me!!



PurpleFi said:


> I found my the first pair of socks I made quite daunting. Now I can almost do them without a pattern. I used the cometosilver tutorial on line. Found it most useful and use the basic pattern to make my own up now. :thumbup: Seven and a half makes you older than me too!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

They are....I'll be making these again.



Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy looking for sure!


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> I have seen that before - it is on my bucket list - think it would be an interesting knit.
> 
> how is your tree of life coming?
> 
> sam


I have never seen this, but I like it! Where do you get the silk hankies? Probably out of my price range, but I would like to do it too. Guess I'll put it on my bucket list, too, Sam.


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweet kitten


This picture looks like it was taken on your deck!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Big hugs and prayers winging her way...thanks for letting us know.



5mmdpns said:


> We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks

You can add it from my pintrest page Gwen. I picked it up from someone else and once I went back to the source and knew I could find it again I just repinned from her.


Gweniepooh said:


> How did you pin it? I couldn't find a way to add it to my pintrest page...just had to bookmark it. they are incredibly beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree

They were easier --- but darn, they take a lot of yarn and a lot of time.



AZ Sticks said:


> Rookie those socks are wonderful - my DH is that same size - it will probably be easier to start with the bigfoot socks than with little baby socks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's a shame to wear shoes over those!!! Maybe those clear Wellington Boots instead.



AZ Sticks said:


> I just pinned this so that I can find it someday when I'm ready - what great socks!!!!!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTtribute.php


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like a great idea - I'm having a bad case of the "overwhelmies" - everywhere I look there is something that needs to be done and "stuff"..... there are times when it makes it hard for me to take a deep breath. But it is all self inflicted and I need to remind myself of that on a regular basis. Enjoy.....


Sorlenna said:


> She's still catching up on all her messages (not good internet there!) and doing some clearing out and rearranging in her room. I got the table cleared off but we're taking our time with the rest of it. I keep saying that we should all go through stuff like we're moving--and then move!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Is your Voltaren a gel? DH's father had some of that and we ended up with it after his passing....I'll bet that would be good for DH to take fishing with him for the cold mornings and his sore knees.



jknappva said:


> Thankfully, they don't bother everyone...I've been taking them for at least 25 years. I probably wouldn't be able to move without Voltaren!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

jknappva said:


> Thanks for those pictures, Yes, I agree, you did see some lovely country.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think you can - Designer's Mom's recipe even mentioned making them in a cake pan (more the Yorkshire Pudding version).



jknappva said:


> Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.


they look really delicious...can you make them in a muffin pan?
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> This picture looks like it was taken on your deck!!!!


I didn't notice.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> more from the trip


Some lovely shots there- the clouds are lovely. Its amazing the impact gold rushes have on places. Reasonably near to SugarSugar is an area which was grealty influenced by a goldrush. Think it was in the 1800s sometime (well sure it was, definatelly before this one).


----------



## pammie1234

AZ Sticks said:


> I just pinned this so that I can find it someday when I'm ready - what great socks!!!!!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTtribute.php


Those are beautiful socks! I just glanced at the pattern, but it was shorter than I thought!


----------



## AZ Sticks

looks like weather coming in - I never noticed the weather when I was growing up - (in Southern California the closest thing we got were Santa Ana Winds) But when Alan and I started sailing and making the crossing to Catalina Island I REALLY became a weather junkie. Then living in Missouri we even had a "fraidy hole" and the weather channel was on all the time. We get enough weather here that I am satisfied - love a good storm summer or winter and we get snow a few times every year.....


NanaCaren said:


> The sky tonight wen I went to get Chrissy from her friends.


----------



## tryalot

RookieRetiree said:


> Is your Voltaren a gel? DH's father had some of that and we ended up with it after his passing....I'll bet that would be good for DH to take fishing with him for the cold mornings and his sore knees.


The gel is icy cold to apply as my DH found out when I put some on his shoulder! may make your DH jump!!!!
mind you his face was a picture :lol: 
its quite different to the "warming" rubs like Deep Heat


----------



## Lurker 2

tryalot said:


> Love magnolia, they sometimes look so perfect as to be unreal.
> Do have a go at growing wallflowers. The English type. Really old fashioned and self seed. They have the most beautiful perfume which permeates the air.
> I should think you could grow them where you are, here's a link about them and where to get seeds.
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/manawatu-standard/features/life-style/6474112/Pick-and-sow


I had them growing wild in my garden in Christchurch- Just have to save up a bit to get to the garden centre- my eyes are my #1 priority- that takes care of August- so maybe by September!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh looks yummy.


It is!


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> talking of aging parents - I really have the best deal - I have a private apartment right next to my daughter. the fact that they spent the money to get the place ready because they wanted me here still amazes me - but I am very grateful. I miss the amenities of seattle but would much rather live here. quieter and not the traffic.
> 
> so it really is a win win situation for me.
> 
> sam


I know that "the city" and living on your own has it's draw... but you are so fortunate that they made a place for you in their lives and that you have them in yours.... enjoy it - so many grandparents are missing out on what you have-


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I absolutely think so, because every time I see pictures of Scotland, I feel a heart tug, for sure.


I felt the same before I ever got there. And loved it once I did get there. Have found out since we do have a faint connection supporting Bonnie Prince Charlie through my grandfathers side.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


On their way!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lucky me to end up with a flukey couple of skeins (same dye lot) on my first pair of socks. I'll be aware of it from now on, that's for sure.



darowil said:


> You shouldn't do- mine normally match (although a lot of the time I use one 100gm ball- but for a large sock it could well not be enough). But I have used the same yarn from another ball for another pair and they have nearly always matched assuming the dye lot has been the same.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> For some reason, many years ago, the pelicans disappeared from this area. Then about 20 yrs ago, they came back....go figure...Guess they missed Virginia!
> JuneK


Sounds like our whales.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Milder weather would be a nice thing as time marches on - and being close to your Granddaughter would be great fun for you both!!! I like that you are up for the adventure - good for you!


Designer1234 said:


> Sam - that tells me what kind of a Father you have been to them. They want you near them.
> 
> We are in the midst of discussing a big move with our son, dil and grand daughter. it is in the planning phase but there is a good chance we will move to Vancouver island next July if things work out the way we hope.
> 
> They won't go without us and we will love it on the Island as we spent 9 years in Vancouver and the weather is so nice and mild in comparison. it would be great to get out of the bitter winter here. The main thing is - they want us to go with them and will go to the trouble of moving us themselves . so I understand how great it is.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> more from the trip


great photos, AZ!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I know!!! Glass slippers like Cinderella...........they almost look like something a bride could wear!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> It's a shame to wear shoes over those!!! Maybe those clear Wellington Boots instead.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> looks like weather coming in - I never noticed the weather when I was growing up - (in Southern California the closest thing we got were Santa Ana Winds) But when Alan and I started sailing and making the crossing to Catalina Island I REALLY became a weather junkie. Then living in Missouri we even had a "fraidy hole" and the weather channel was on all the time. We get enough weather here that I am satisfied - love a good storm summer or winter and we get snow a few times every year.....


I am hoping for a good storm with the works so I can get some good video and photos. Will be good fun if I get it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

There's always a place ready for you, Sam, and for anyone else travelling this way (or living nearby)!! It was delicious and we had a fun time - DGS is really into card games and we played a game called "Spot It" today...great fun and something great for the 4-8 year olds.

Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.



thewren said:


> how lucky are you Jeanette.
> 
> sam
> 
> make a place for me.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Looks like we were both incorrect, Zoe, regarding Patton's burial site and country.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Depends on which Patton is being talked about. There were several of them who served in the wars. But that is ok, sometimes me and names don't get along. General Patton died in Heidelberg but was buried somewhere else. Cant remember all what I had previously posted about him but I recall Heidelberg as his place of death. Zoe


----------



## kehinkle

Marianne818 said:


> Kathy I admire you for the 2 at a time socks :thumbup: I've not used a 12" circular, isn't the needle part of that very short? I think my hands would be in a lot of pain if I tried to use one of those. Will check my LYS and see if anyone is using one that I might give it a try :thumbup: Seems everyone is pushing using the magic loop method now, went in for some dpn's and all I heard was magic loop this and that. ROFL, guess I'm a bit stubborn, I just got comfortable with the dpn's, the magic loop is confusing to me :roll: :-D :lol:
> Safe travels and God Speed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


The needles are longer than on my cubics. I had to bend the needles a bit to comfortably knit the 1x1ribbing on the #0s. Hey, if you can use the dpns, then do. Don't worry about any other method. Do what you like. Hands did hurt a bit, so only did one today. Have the dress ready to kitchner the straps to the back (not yhe way the pattern calls for but decided to do it my way) and then crochet around the openings and make the belt. Got dark on me so had to stop. Waiting to deliver in the morning in Vincennes, IN.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I love the ghost towns and their stories. When I was a kid my grandparents and parents use to take us camping to ghost towns and mining towns that were just falling down. Especially fun were the train station dumps where we used to dig antique liquor bottles out of the dump sites - little miniature ones-- the precursor to the bottles on the airlines. My family were rock hounds and bottle collectors and when I wrote about my summer vacation the teachers used to look at me very strangely..........


darowil said:


> Some lovely shots there- the clouds are lovely. Its amazing the impact gold rushes have on places. Reasonably near to SugarSugar is an area which was grealty influenced by a goldrush. Think it was in the 1800s sometime (well sure it was, definatelly before this one).


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay...that's good news -- I'll give DH a heads up that it will be cold!



tryalot said:


> The gel is icy cold to apply as my DH found out when I put some on his shoulder! may make your DH jump!!!!
> mind you his face was a picture :lol:
> its quite different to the "warming" rubs like Deep Heat


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> I just pinned this so that I can find it someday when I'm ready - what great socks!!!!!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTtribute.php


Aren't they great- maybe one day I will find time for them.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You solved the problem brilliantly Rookie!!!!!!!!! I'm afraid my DH would have ended up with a pair of fraternal socks!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Lucky me to end up with a flukey couple of skeins (same dye lot) on my first pair of socks. I'll be aware of it from now on, that's for sure.


----------



## kehinkle

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - Happy Sister's Day to all my beloved sisters on the Tea Party. What a wonderful way to start the day - butterflies, flowers, coffee and best wishes!!
> 
> Brunch will be ready in about two hours. I have the popover batter chilling, the bacon is made (used some of the drippings). The roast beef and gravy are done and resting to be reheated to eating temperature - I'll also have some scrambled eggs and hash browns to fill out the meal. Please stop by for a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy our family get together...all three kids will be here; which usually doesn't happen except at Thanksgiving and Christmas!


Bet you all had fun today. Sounds like a wonderful brunch and bunch.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Does this mean you get Dengue in NZ? Different mozies carry different diseases so they really are bites to be avoided in many parts of the world.


not yet! but I think it has reached Samoa and Fiji. I had a bad empatigo from mozies bites in Fiji in 1962- because the scabs got rubbed off- had two scars for years. Malaria is another one they carry isn't it?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Julie - I really did think the sheep were boulders...........!!


Lurker 2 said:


> great photos, AZ!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Please share if you do!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping for a good storm with the works so I can get some good video and photos. Will be good fun if I get it.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The sky tonight wen I went to get Chrissy from her friends.


Stunning!


----------



## AZ Sticks

She is such a cutie Rookie!!!! Congrats on the new Granddaughter!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> There's always a place ready for you, Sam, and for anyone else travelling this way (or living nearby)!! It was delicious and we had a fun time - DGS is really into card games and we played a game called "Spot It" today...great fun and something great for the 4-8 year olds.
> 
> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


----------



## kehinkle

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the socks being modeled by the size 16 feet.
> 
> This is Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn with size 5 12"needles - the two different skeins dyeing resulting in two different color pooling so I used one skein with the shorter color runs for the tops and the other skein with longer color runs for the foot portion. I'm happy with the way they turned out and what's more important, he is. I used the pointed toe shaping with the knitted Kitchener stitch (I love it--no ears). I'll wash them now and hope they shrink a little so they are a little snug when first worn---these have been tried on a few times so are a little stretched out. Now on to a pair for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks - I found the knitted version easier than the original...it seemed to make more sense using purl and knit stitch motions with the knitting needle rather than tapestry needle.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Please share if you do!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I will share if I get any footage. I send most of them to a friend that loves storms as much as I do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was tempted -- I figured, his shoes and pants legs would cover up most of the socks anyway so no-one would notice, but knew that I wouldn't be happy with them, so frogged and started over. Doing projects for 4-H judging and my Mom's voice in my ear ("If you have time to do it, you have time to do it well") haunt me.



AZ Sticks said:


> You solved the problem brilliantly Rookie!!!!!!!!! I'm afraid my DH would have ended up with a pair of fraternal socks!!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> There's always a place ready for you, Sam, and for anyone else travelling this way (or living nearby)!! It was delicious and we had a fun time - DGS is really into card games and we played a game called "Spot It" today...great fun and something great for the 4-8 year olds.
> 
> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


Congratulations !!!!!!! YOur grand daughter looks like a sweetie, bet she will be a wonderful big sister.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Julie - I really did think the sheep were boulders...........!!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## kehinkle

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


Hope you feel better fast. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

She is and she sure will be!



NanaCaren said:


> Congratulations !!!!!!! YOur grand daughter looks like a sweetie, bet she will be a wonderful big sister.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Stunning!


Thanks I was in awe the entire time i was driving wish I had of been out with my camera instead of driving. oho well maybe next time.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I was in awe the entire time i was driving wish I had of been out with my camera instead of driving. oho well maybe next time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Marianne818 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh nice... IF I EVER get caught up I may play with a scarf in this stitch :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have a new keyboard and it's one that is curved, I am still trying to get used to it but I keep having to check for typos.. I may see if Daniel will trade for a regular board, but he says this is supposed to be easier on my hands. All it's done so far is make me type more as I have to keep backspacing and correcting :roll: :XD:


I have one of those and love it! My wrists and hands do not hurt as much since I started using it.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Well, where I live, the James River is at one of it's widest points. Yes, there are quite a few birds. The fishing is great and oystering also. There are still quite a few 'watermen' who make their living fishing and oystering in the river. And it's clean enough that a lot of people swim in it. A lot of water activities in this area...and a lot of marinas.
> JuneK


Our tiny river wouldn't even have water in it most of the year if not for dams. It is a small one the one that runs through Adelaide. Was going to say we probably don't even have fish in it but we must have soemthing as the ducks, swans etc survive (or maybe that is the bread they still get fed?). But can't think of even seeing leisure fishing on it.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> it is not on my alarm clock - either is 4:00am
> 
> sam


Unless of course you haven't made it to bed yet.


----------



## kehinkle

pacer said:


> Kathy said it made a difference on her socks.


Only because I was using a 2.75 mm circ and then switched to a 3.00 mm 12". If she is going to use it for tbe whole top, it shouldn't be a prob. Just when switching on the same piece.

Didn't realize that #2s are two different mms.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Those are beautiful socks! I just glanced at the pattern, but it was shorter than I thought!


Did you find the chart for the actual lace pattern on another link from the pattern? I printed it out thinking I might be more likely to find it with sock patterns than saved. And was surprised by its shortness until I looked closer and found another page I needed to print out.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a great idea - I'm having a bad case of the "overwhelmies" - everywhere I look there is something that needs to be done and "stuff"..... there are times when it makes it hard for me to take a deep breath. But it is all self inflicted and I need to remind myself of that on a regular basis. Enjoy.....


If mine were all self-inflicted, I'd be fine with that--I could take my time as I liked. Life isn't letting me do that, though....


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


Send me a piece! It looks sooo good.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> I felt the same before I ever got there. And loved it once I did get there. Have found out since we do have a faint connection supporting Bonnie Prince Charlie through my grandfathers side.


I know of one part of my mother's line from there--maybe I just got more of the genes from that bunch?


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Only because I was using a 2.75 mm circ and then switched to a 3.00 mm 12". If she is going to use it for tbe whole top, it shouldn't be a prob. Just when switching on the same piece.
> 
> Didn't realize that #2s are two different mms.


There are a few extra sizes in mms than the US sizes (2.25 and2.5 are both 1s and no match for our 4.25, 4.75, 5.25, 5.75. Mind you I don't know that I have those two last ones. When you get to the tiny ones it gets even more confusing.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Is your Voltaren a gel? DH's father had some of that and we ended up with it after his passing....I'll bet that would be good for DH to take fishing with him for the cold mornings and his sore knees.


I damaged my shoulder in a bad fall 3 years ago and I use voltaren all the time. It really helps relieve the pain. I use heat and cold and the voltaren- I would recommend it for Fibro and arthritis too- My doctor suggested use it for my hands which were bothered with arthritis about a year ago and i used it for about 2 months -- it really helped. It is pricey but I feel it is worth it. I have some on hand all the time. It is a gel. you just rub it in the sore spot.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> not yet! but I think it has reached Samoa and Fiji. I had a bad empatigo from mozies bites in Fiji in 1962- because the scabs got rubbed off- had two scars for years. Malaria is another one they carry isn't it?


Malaria and Dengue are the two biggest, but not the only ones. And in areas where you get both of these it is a real hassles. Dengue mozies are day time ones and malaria carrying mozies are night time ones. So never get a break from the critters in these areas.


----------



## darowil

Caught up- 75 pages after just over 2 days. Now for some luch and rest for my migraine and then a short walk to have coffee and return an audio book.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I think you can - Designer's Mom's recipe even mentioned making them in a cake pan (more the Yorkshire Pudding version).


I make all my popovers (yorkshire ) in muffin pans. make sure you put either drippings or canola oil(I use it because it is one of the better ois) about l/4 of the muffin tins and into the oven at 400 degrees - pour the very cold batter into the hot oil and into the oven right away. it will puff up. I don't have the lenth of time here right now but I did post it with the recipe. they are sooooo good with gravy and even butter and jam the next day - (Pat likes them that way -- I like the heated with gravy better. mmmm.


----------



## kehinkle

AZ Sticks said:


> more from the trip


Wonderful pix. Hope you both are feeling better.


----------



## pammie1234

darowil said:


> Did you find the chart for the actual lace pattern on another link from the pattern? I printed it out thinking I might be more likely to find it with sock patterns than saved. And was surprised by its shortness until I looked closer and found another page I needed to print out.


Thank you! I did forget to copy the charts. I'm hoping I copied all of the pattern. At least I can always go back since I have the name. You are wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Send me a piece! It looks sooo good.


at the rate you get about- you better get an amphibious craft and come see me! but thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Malaria and Dengue are the two biggest, but not the only ones. And in areas where you get both of these it is a real hassles. Dengue mozies are day time ones and malaria carrying mozies are night time ones. So never get a break from the critters in these areas.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> C's Barbies will be the best dressed in the area!
> JuneK


You should see the Barbie's, Ken's and all the other dolls in the Barbie family that she has, plus the totes full of clothes and shoes and purses, shall I go into all the houses and furniture??? ROFL.. she can't ever say a word about my yarn stash :shock: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! I did forget to copy the charts. I'm hoping I copied all of the pattern. At least I can always go back since I have the name. You are wonderful!


I like the Knitty patterns but do find their way of putting things on different links confusing- and so easy to heasd out with one and then discover that an essential part is missing- like this chart!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm hoping that someone will make these socks and then be able to help me if I ever try them!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> If mine were all self-inflicted, I'd be fine with that--I could take my time as I liked. Life isn't letting me do that, though....


Well we are here to cheer you on and up! You always sound so ready to tackle the next "thing" - I am inspired!


----------



## Railyn

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm hoping that someone will make these socks and then be able to help me if I ever try them!!!![/qu
> 
> I have printed out the pattern and am thinking of making one with a worsted yarn as a Christmas stocking. It is such a beautiful pattern.


----------



## patocenizo

I believe the artist is Bev Doolittle.


NanaCaren said:


> I found this online today, amazing the beauty you find in the world.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Railyn said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that someone will make these socks and then be able to help me if I ever try them!!!![/qu
> 
> I have printed out the pattern and am thinking of making one with a worsted yarn as a Christmas stocking. It is such a beautiful pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see that!
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

You are so right! Also visited the sight of the Massacre at Malmedy where 80 American Prisoners of War were killed by the Germans during the Battle of the Bulge. The day after visiting this memorial we were taken by our guide to a portion of the Siegfried Line where the famous "Dragon Teeth" still remain. Quite impressive.


thewren said:


> no - I would think Europe - but I don't know - where is patton buried?
> 
> this is what Wikipedia says -
> 
> On December 8, 1945, Patton's chief of staff, Major General Hobart Gay, invited him on a pheasant hunting trip near Speyer to lift his spirits. At 11:45 on December 9, Patton and Gay were riding in Patton's 1938 Cadillac Model 75 staff car driven by Private First Class Horace L. Woodring when they stopped at a railroad intersection to allow a train to pass. Patton, observing derelict cars along the side of the road, spoke as the car crossed the railroad track, "How awful war is. Think of the waste." Woodring glanced away from the road when a 2½ ton GMC truck driven by Technical Sergeant Robert L. Thompson, who was en route to a quartermaster depot, suddenly made a left turn in front of the car. Woodring slammed the brakes and turned sharply to the left, colliding with the truck at a low speed.[175]
> 
> Woodring, Thompson, and Gay were only slightly injured in the crash, but Patton had not been able to brace in time and hit his head on the glass partition in the back seat of the car. He began bleeding from a gash to the head and complained to Gay and Woodring that he was paralyzed and was having trouble breathing. Taken to a hospital in Heidelberg, Patton was discovered to have a compression fracture and dislocation of the third and fourth vertebrae, resulting in a broken neck and cervical spinal cord injury which rendered him paralyzed from the neck down. He spent most of the next 12 days in spinal traction to decrease spinal pressure. Although in some pain from this procedure, he reportedly never complained about it. All non-medical visitors, save for Patton's wife, who had flown from the U.S., were forbidden. Patton, who had been told he had no chance to ever again ride a horse or resume normal life, at one point commented, "This is a hell of a way to die." He died in his sleep of a pulmonary edema and congestive heart failure at about 18:00 on December 21, 1945.[176] Patton was buried at the Luxembourg American Cemetery and Memorial in Hamm, Luxembourg alongside other wartime casualties of the Third Army, per his request to "be buried with my men."[177]
> 
> sam


----------



## patocenizo

You are so right! Also visited the sight of the Massacre at Malmedy where 80 American Prisoners of War were killed by the Germans during the Battle of the Bulge. The day after visiting this memorial we were taken by our guide to a portion of the Siegfried Line where the famous "Dragon Teeth" still remain. Quite impressive.


thewren said:


> no - I would think Europe - but I don't know - where is patton buried?
> 
> this is what Wikipedia says -
> 
> On December 8, 1945, Patton's chief of staff, Major General Hobart Gay, invited him on a pheasant hunting trip near Speyer to lift his spirits. At 11:45 on December 9, Patton and Gay were riding in Patton's 1938 Cadillac Model 75 staff car driven by Private First Class Horace L. Woodring when they stopped at a railroad intersection to allow a train to pass. Patton, observing derelict cars along the side of the road, spoke as the car crossed the railroad track, "How awful war is. Think of the waste." Woodring glanced away from the road when a 2½ ton GMC truck driven by Technical Sergeant Robert L. Thompson, who was en route to a quartermaster depot, suddenly made a left turn in front of the car. Woodring slammed the brakes and turned sharply to the left, colliding with the truck at a low speed.[175]
> 
> Woodring, Thompson, and Gay were only slightly injured in the crash, but Patton had not been able to brace in time and hit his head on the glass partition in the back seat of the car. He began bleeding from a gash to the head and complained to Gay and Woodring that he was paralyzed and was having trouble breathing. Taken to a hospital in Heidelberg, Patton was discovered to have a compression fracture and dislocation of the third and fourth vertebrae, resulting in a broken neck and cervical spinal cord injury which rendered him paralyzed from the neck down. He spent most of the next 12 days in spinal traction to decrease spinal pressure. Although in some pain from this procedure, he reportedly never complained about it. All non-medical visitors, save for Patton's wife, who had flown from the U.S., were forbidden. Patton, who had been told he had no chance to ever again ride a horse or resume normal life, at one point commented, "This is a hell of a way to die." He died in his sleep of a pulmonary edema and congestive heart failure at about 18:00 on December 21, 1945.[176] Patton was buried at the Luxembourg American Cemetery and Memorial in Hamm, Luxembourg alongside other wartime casualties of the Third Army, per his request to "be buried with my men."[177]
> 
> sam


----------



## patocenizo

You are so right! Also visited the sight of the Massacre at Malmedy where 80 American Prisoners of War were killed by the Germans during the Battle of the Bulge. The day after visiting this memorial we were taken by our guide to a portion of the Siegfried Line where the famous "Dragon Teeth" still remain. Quite impressive.


thewren said:


> no - I would think Europe - but I don't know - where is patton buried?
> 
> this is what Wikipedia says -
> 
> On December 8, 1945, Patton's chief of staff, Major General Hobart Gay, invited him on a pheasant hunting trip near Speyer to lift his spirits. At 11:45 on December 9, Patton and Gay were riding in Patton's 1938 Cadillac Model 75 staff car driven by Private First Class Horace L. Woodring when they stopped at a railroad intersection to allow a train to pass. Patton, observing derelict cars along the side of the road, spoke as the car crossed the railroad track, "How awful war is. Think of the waste." Woodring glanced away from the road when a 2½ ton GMC truck driven by Technical Sergeant Robert L. Thompson, who was en route to a quartermaster depot, suddenly made a left turn in front of the car. Woodring slammed the brakes and turned sharply to the left, colliding with the truck at a low speed.[175]
> 
> Woodring, Thompson, and Gay were only slightly injured in the crash, but Patton had not been able to brace in time and hit his head on the glass partition in the back seat of the car. He began bleeding from a gash to the head and complained to Gay and Woodring that he was paralyzed and was having trouble breathing. Taken to a hospital in Heidelberg, Patton was discovered to have a compression fracture and dislocation of the third and fourth vertebrae, resulting in a broken neck and cervical spinal cord injury which rendered him paralyzed from the neck down. He spent most of the next 12 days in spinal traction to decrease spinal pressure. Although in some pain from this procedure, he reportedly never complained about it. All non-medical visitors, save for Patton's wife, who had flown from the U.S., were forbidden. Patton, who had been told he had no chance to ever again ride a horse or resume normal life, at one point commented, "This is a hell of a way to die." He died in his sleep of a pulmonary edema and congestive heart failure at about 18:00 on December 21, 1945.[176] Patton was buried at the Luxembourg American Cemetery and Memorial in Hamm, Luxembourg alongside other wartime casualties of the Third Army, per his request to "be buried with my men."[177]
> 
> sam


----------



## patocenizo

I am sorry, I did not mean for this to be thrice sent...I guess I am still asleep


patocenizo said:


> You are so right! Also visited the sight of the Massacre at Malmedy where 80 American Prisoners of War were killed by the Germans during the Battle of the Bulge. The day after visiting this memorial we were taken by our guide to a portion of the Siegfried Line where the famous "Dragon Teeth" still remain. Quite impressive.


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> Sam and Aran won't be quite so alone and noticeable in the crowd of women, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I didn't mind being one of the few men at Knit-a-palooza, although I know that Sam was really glad to see me. I sometimes attend a knitting group at our local library and am always the only man there. Once an older man saw me knitting with all the ladies so he stopped & asked if men could knit, too. I assured him that they could & that maybe he should try it. He seemed flabbergasted by the very thought.

I attended my friends cook out & had a great time. My friends have a very large garden & donate much of the food to local food banks. The corn had just been picked right before it was cooked and was some of the best I've ever had in my life. Can you guess what I'm having for supper tonight? Yep, my friends told me to take some corn home with me, and I did.

Only two of us came to Quaker Meeting today (there's only 12 of us if everyone shows up), but the other man & I worshipped together. On the first Sunday of every month, we always have potluck, so we ate together, too. I brought beans & rice & an angel food cake leftover from the party & he brought zucchini bread. We had a long wonderful conversation that probably would have continued even longer than the 3 1/2 hours had my brother not called me on my phone. It the first time he & I had ever talked that long together & it was great.[/quote]

Sounds like a wonderful weekend, so glad it was a good one. And a potluck of two sounds pretty good in itself, you were able to have a nice long conversation. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


Thank you for letting us know, consider it done. And I'll send some hugs too.


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> I'm checking in, since I read to page 52 this morning, but I see I have a little way to catch up. No telling when I'll do that. I wish I could be more vibrant and amusing, but emotional stress has to be one of the most tiring things in the world. Some of you read that my son was sending hate mail to his sister, as if we don't have enough to think about. I couldn't repeat most of what he said, or wouldn't. He put it out there in a public forum for everybody who looked at that site to read, though. Maddie is in better shape than I am. She gained more followers on Tumblr and many people spoke up to comfort her or to tell my son to leave her alone. She also has an online family. Just as I do.


So glad that she has a support group also. So glad that some came to her aid. If he didn't know he was in the wrong, he wouldn't keep trying to hurt you both, he'd just go on with his own life and leave you alone, and it speaks to how little of value he has going on in his own life that he has the time and energy to waste in such a negative fashion. 
know that we love and care for you and are here for you to vent or just get a hug whenever you need it. 
Hugs and Love to you and DD.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> more from the trip


Oh great pictures, look like you have a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweet kitten


AWE!!!!! too cute.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The sky tonight wen I went to get Chrissy from her friends.


Oh beautiful, it's amazing the beauty that can be found in the clouds and sky.


----------



## siouxann

Caren, your sky pictures are so dramatic; just gorgeous! !


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> I have never seen this, but I like it! Where do you get the silk hankies? Probably out of my price range, but I would like to do it too. Guess I'll put it on my bucket list, too, Sam.


Knit Picks sells them, if I remember right they are $13. I am planning to order a couple.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> There's always a place ready for you, Sam, and for anyone else travelling this way (or living nearby)!! It was delicious and we had a fun time - DGS is really into card games and we played a game called "Spot It" today...great fun and something great for the 4-8 year olds.
> 
> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


What a little cutie pie, and congrats on the upcoming baby girl.


----------



## Poledra65

And on that note, I'm caught up, it's almost midnight and I'm heading to bed. 
Night everyone, or have a good night when you get there. 
Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite. 
Hugs and love, see you tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


Oh gosh! Get better really quickly. :shock:

I am about 30 pages behind so maybe there is more news..


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Sisters' Day! to all my sisters on the Tea Party. I am sending a quilted post card to each and everyone of you. Please enjoy, and have a wonderful day!


Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks.



Poledra65 said:


> What a little cutie pie, and congrats on the upcoming baby girl.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope you have a good night.


Poledra65 said:


> And on that note, I'm caught up, it's almost midnight and I'm heading to bed.
> Night everyone, or have a good night when you get there.
> Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite.
> Hugs and love, see you tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't mind the socks...but those size 16 shoes laying around could damn up a small river and are always laying where I will trip over them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: My son is size 12 Aus ... not sure what that converts to US ... but i can relate to BIG shoes around


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


Looks good!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> well - here I am - just a FEW pages behind.
> 
> the wedding went off without a hitch -
> 
> Glad the wedding went well. But sorry to hear you were under the weather... hope you feeling better now.


----------



## sugarsugar

tryalot said:


> I love all the garden photos. Nothing much in mine at the moment, but I did manage to pick a few late winter/ early spring blooms for a very special person. Even found a delphinium struggling away in a wild corner!
> 
> Very pretty flowers!
> :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Looks good!


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Lovely photos of Nevada. Glad you had a good trip


----------



## angelam

Spent large chunks of the weekend catching up on KTP - Monday morning now and I'm up to page 77. I think I'd better go and do a few chores around this tip that I call home. It's great to hear all about everyones lives and what they are up to. Love the pictures. Hope everyone has a great week ahead.


----------



## Lurker 2

Night time approaching in Kelston, Auckland, taken by my fiend Inahz Matuu, earlier this evening.


----------



## dollyclaire

AZ Sticks said:


> I just pinned this so that I can find it someday when I'm ready - what great socks!!!!!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTtribute.php


Wow wow wow - they are a lovely tribute as well.


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweet kitten


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Rain is promised later which is just what the garden needs.

My WI s
knitting group is here this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family so I will have to do catch up much later.

Healing vibes and tender thoughts to those in need.

Happy Monday to everyone and in the meantime a few photos.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Rain is promised later which is just what the garden needs.
> 
> My WI s
> knitting group is here this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family so I will have to do catch up much later.
> 
> Healing vibes and tender thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone and in the meantime a few photos.


your garden is the 'wild' style I love!


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy birthday! Onthewingsofadove!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> talking of aging parents - I really have the best deal - I have a private apartment right next to my daughter. the fact that they spent the money to get the place ready because they wanted me here still amazes me - but I am very grateful. I miss the amenities of seattle but would much rather live here. quieter and not the traffic.
> 
> so it really is a win win situation for me.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele

darowil said:


> Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.
> 
> Hear, Hear, couldn't have put it better. Three Cheers for Sam please.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that she has a support group also. So glad that some came to her aid. If he didn't know he was in the wrong, he wouldn't keep trying to hurt you both, he'd just go on with his own life and leave you alone, and it speaks to how little of value he has going on in his own life that he has the time and energy to waste in such a negative fashion.
> know that we love and care for you and are here for you to vent or just get a hug whenever you need it.
> Hugs and Love to you and DD.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, a friend of mine is travelling around Western Australia and posted this photo....


----------



## dollyclaire

Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.
> 
> Hear, Hear, couldn't have put it better. Three Cheers for Sam please.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Some lovely shots there- the clouds are lovely. Its amazing the impact gold rushes have on places. Reasonably near to SugarSugar is an area which was grealty influenced by a goldrush. Think it was in the 1800s sometime (well sure it was, definatelly before this one).


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


So sweet!


----------



## HandyFamily

Hi,
I've been away from the tea party for quite some time - but I was really busy, and... really stressed out.
Now I'm in a short "window", ha.

Sam, congratulations on the new round of the life wheel in your family, I can only hope to ever see some grandchild/children - and that's optimistic, to be honest. I'm always so happy when I read about the GC and even GG people here have, it's like having a little taste of it myself - like having a huge extended family here...

Well, I was on a little vacation also - and so was told of a great way of preparing dried fruits, by a friend and first door neighbour of my late Granny.

So, you dry the fruits - make them really dry, in an oven or drying machine - and than boil a dense sugar syrup (or, originally, really dense grape juice syrup, but noone makes that nowadays - it's really time, energy and... money consuming), sink the dried fruits in it - for just a few minutes, just a bit, and with the oven or fire or whatever turned off - take them out and put them in a colander (I hope I got this word right, it's a one I had to look for in a dictionary, never seen / heard it used) to drain for 24 hours or so, and than dry them again - but this time just air-dry them, at room temperature. She said she covers them with something - so that they wouldn't get dusty, because they are really sticky at this point. When they are dry they can be stored in a non-vacumed / aired / paper container / bag in a cool place the whole winter.
That is, if someone like me does not eat them first...


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Night time approaching in Kelston, Auckland, taken by my fiend Inahz Matuu, earlier this evening.


 :thumbup:

Love all the photos everyone has been posting. Hugs to all.


----------



## darowil

David's mothers BIL has just died so David and I are driving down to her tomorrow night to tell her in person rather thna ove rth eohone. And after David's last phone call to her that is just as well- she had no idea where she was , what was happening etc. While she has been confused especially at night David has never heard her so bad- so who knows how she will be after the news toorrow. His aunt has said she doesn't want anyone to go up for the funeral so at least David have that concern.
So after tonight ddon't know if I will be on tomorrow, may have a bit of time early afternoon. But I will be here for a bit longer. ANd I may be here for a long time- the cricket could be too interesting to go to bed.


----------



## jmai5421

Hi Sam
I have been on KTP once or twice before but it got to be too much computer time that took away from my knitting time, but I just had to comment. I look forward to your openings every week, just usually don't comment. Actually I also look forward to your recipes. You are much more down to earth and I can relate. I did enjoy Dave to read but could not relate to the worldly stuff.
Beets are my favorite. This Irish/Pennsylvania Dutch/Norwegian loves beets and beet pickles. I just finished canning 16 pints of beet pickles. Next will be plain beets. Our favorite beet pickle recipe 
Cut up beet pickles to bite size
I can of peas or thawed frozen peas
green onions cut up and include some of the green or quite a bit if you are me
lite mayo mixed with Fat Free Sour cream(this is what I use. One of my sisters swears by Miracle Whip, one sister uses Mayo(not lite) and some milk) You can kind of make it to suit your taste.
Some S&P to taste
Mix all together adding the peas last so they don't get smashed and refrigerate. Serve when ready.
This is my grandma's recipe and a must at Thanksgiving and Christmas. She died in 1999 at 96 years old. But we all still make the recipe and I am sure it will be handed down as my children and grandchildren look forward to this salad for the same holidays.
I need to get back to my scarf workshop with Gwen. I love all of Designers(Shirley's) workshops. They take time but are well worth it.


----------



## jheiens

Today is Trisha's (Onthewingsofadove) birthday.

Best wishes, Trisha and hope you are doing much better.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, glad wedding happy.
Yes, I am still in hops. With bout of severe colitis. Ambulances from my desert town to Lancaster Mon. They were talking SNF but prednisone kicked in and I may come home we'd. Thank you for prayers. My DH, DD, BFF took turns as my bight nurses. How healing to have my 52 yr. Old DD climb into bed with me and snuggle, the attacks were worse at night. I am truly blessed beyond measure. 
The things we see as obstacles on our path aren't obstacles...they are the path.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Such a talented family!
> 
> XO


Thank you. I was teasing my grandchildren and saying we should form a musical family group and go on the road with DH on the piano and DS on the trombone. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Here it is Sam
> 
> Grilled Panzanella/Bruschetta
> 
> Have saved this one! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Clarence is red, Pontuf is black and silver (blue roan)


Both sooooo beautiful. I know you must all miss Clarence a lot. I'm sure thinking about him still makes you warm all over remembering the years of love and joy he gave you. He sure had a great home and 15 years full of love. Thank you for sharing your photos with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> The Civic Holiday is celebrated on the first Monday of August.
> _______________________________________
> Oh, so glad I didn't go to visit my aunt and get stuck in all the traffic at the border. Have to remember to check for those holidays.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Trisha- hope you have a lovely day and get to do something you really enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Caren
> 
> Your avatar cracks me up. When I read your posts I feel like I am sitting in the seat next to you in the car! I also wonder how you are posting when you are driving!
> 
> Does anyone else get this feeling or am I just crazy?????
> 
> XO


Oh YES :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad wedding happy.
> Yes, I am still in hops. With bout of severe colitis. Ambulances from my desert town to Lancaster Mon. They were talking SNF but prednisone kicked in and I may come home we'd. Thank you for prayers. My DH, DD, BFF took turns as my bight nurses. How healing to have my 52 yr. Old DD climb into bed with me and snuggle, the attacks were worse at night. I am truly blessed beyond measure.
> The things we see as obstacles on our path aren't obstacles...they are the path.


Glad you look like recovering without any stronger intervention.


----------



## darowil

Hello Angora, nice to see you here. you haven't been around too often recently. How are you going now?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ezenby said:


> My oldest son hiked the Sierras when he was in Boy Scouts. Knowing he was a magnet to mosquitoes our family doctor had him take B1 starting two weeks prior to leaving and continue until the end of hike. He was the only one not bothered.


Thank you for that. My one grandson and myself are targets for sure and I will make sure he knows that too.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> David's mothers BIL has just died so David and I are driving down to her tomorrow night to tell her in person rather thna ove rth eohone. And after David's last phone call to her that is just as well- she had no idea where she was , what was happening etc. While she has been confused especially at night David has never heard her so bad- so who knows how she will be after the news toorrow.
> 
> Sorry to hear you sad news. I hope the confusion can be helped for Davids mother also. Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh beautiful, it's amazing the beauty that can be found in the clouds and sky.


   Yes it is I love when it is so dramatic.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Trisha- hope you have a lovely day and get to do something you really enjoy.


Also from me too. Happy Birthday


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Just checking in, will have to catch up later. I've been hauling things out to my front yard all day so we can have an Estate/moving yard sale (that I should have had 6 years ago) tomorrow and probably Sunday (maybe all week). Since I haven't won the lottery yet, we are losing the house and I don't know yet where I will end up. The house goes up for auction on the 30th. I'll check back later since the rain has stopped I need to get busy. See you all later.


Sandy, so sorry to hear this. Disheartening when our KTP friends are in such need. It is happening to so many. My friend with her two boys is moving back with her parents as she can't even pay the rent now. Sending you love and BIG HUGS dear.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Caren, your sky pictures are so dramatic; just gorgeous! !


Thanks those were taken while driving. My favorite one is one that was taken by the ice cream shop.


----------



## NanaCaren

Monday Morning Coffee for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Night time approaching in Kelston, Auckland, taken by my fiend Inahz Matuu, earlier this evening.


Love seeing the photos you post. Love the night time ones.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Rain is promised later which is just what the garden needs.
> 
> My WI s
> knitting group is here this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family so I will have to do catch up much later.
> 
> Healing vibes and tender thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone and in the meantime a few photos.


I love your garden, so peaceful and beautiful. Hope you get the rain for the garden. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.
> 
> Hear, Hear, couldn't have put it better. Three Cheers for Sam please.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Today is Trisha's (Onthewingsofadove) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes, Trisha and hope you are doing much better.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove/Trisha. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Wishing you a very special day and do something special!!!


----------



## Peggy Groves

RookieRetiree said:


> Will you share your ribbon winning bread recipe? Congrats...that's a lot of work. The WI state fair in Milwaukee and I want to get up there this week, but don't think there will be time..always love to go through the Extension Building and see all the entries.


Happy White Yeast Bread
3 teaspoons Red Heart Yeast
1/2 c milk 
1/2 c water 
2 1/2 c King Arthur Unbleached Flour
2 Tablespoons butter
5 Tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
Set Bread Machine
Add yeast, Add milk and sugar that has been heated to atleast 90 degrees in bread pan. Let this set for 5 minutes. This activates the yeast and will bubble.
Start machine and add flour at the same time. Mix for 30 seconds.
Add sugar, butter and salt.
If dough starts to stick to sides, add flour; a tablespoon at a time, until it makes a nice ball.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine is travelling around Western Australia and posted this photo....


Amazing photo thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad wedding happy.
> Yes, I am still in hops. With bout of severe colitis. Ambulances from my desert town to Lancaster Mon. They were talking SNF but prednisone kicked in and I may come home we'd. Thank you for prayers. My DH, DD, BFF took turns as my bight nurses. How healing to have my 52 yr. Old DD climb into bed with me and snuggle, the attacks were worse at night. I am truly blessed beyond measure.
> The things we see as obstacles on our path aren't obstacles...they are the path.


Just so sorry to hear this. Hope you will be healed soon and am sending healing wishes your way.


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> I've been away from the tea party for quite some time - but I was really busy, and... really stressed out.
> Now I'm in a short "window", ha.
> 
> Hello and welcome back!! Nice to see you posting. The dried fruit sounds good, will have to give it a try.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Hello Angora, nice to see you here. you haven't been around too often recently. How are you going now?


Doing great now. Little slower but once I get going I'm good. :lol: :lol: :lol: Another knitting marathon doing the Tree of Life blanket from Saroj's workshop. I wanted to take her workshop but couldn't at the time and her next one is too late for me so I'm doing the workshop, thanks to Designer, that is left online. Just love this blanket and love the idea of the Tree of Life. Have always felt such a bond with trees. I remember when I was a child and sent away to live with my aunt I would go for walks in the woods up in Ontario in the Highlands of Haliburton and there was a special spot where I would sit by a creek against a tree and without words felt it knew all I was going through and found it very healing. So I'm really enjoying knitting this blanket but it is slow going and life keeps intruding. :lol: :lol: :lol: Only 2 rows yesterday and I will have to get off here and get started again. House is truly a disaster, but at least the dishes are done so we can eat. :wink: One must have priorities, after all. Have company coming in a few weeks and then priorities will have to change. :roll: Hugs Darowil and safe trip. So sorry to hear about your the passing of your DH's relative. My sympathies to the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Monday Morning Coffee for everyone.


LOL. Hysterical and it looks like me some mornings, but not today. Up bright and early and feeling GREAAAAAT!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> darowil wrote:
> 
> Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.
> 
> Hear, Hear, couldn't have put it better. Three Cheers for Sam please.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Sending loving wishes to Dave but I know he would second this and thank you for taking over and doing a good job. He would be so proud of you and to see what he started growing. Hugs Sam and BRAVO
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The sky tonight wen I went to get Chrissy from her friends.


Always lovely. Thanks, Caren.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence! I will keep it in mind.


Oh, please consider it!! Did you post a picture of your Dreambird and I missed it? 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> talking of aging parents - I really have the best deal - I have a private apartment right next to my daughter. the fact that they spent the money to get the place ready because they wanted me here still amazes me - but I am very grateful. I miss the amenities of seattle but would much rather live here. quieter and not the traffic.
> 
> so it really is a win win situation for me.
> 
> sam


I feel the same way about my daughter's decision to move in with me. It's definitely 'win-win' for me,too. Not to worry about laundry, shopping and cooking!! The best of any world!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you guys make it easy.
> 
> The KTP wouldn't be the same without you, Sam.
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Peggy Groves said:


> Happy White Yeast Bread


I don't have a bread machine but might make when I'm having company and adapt it to kneading. Thanks for that prize winning recipe.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys make it easy.
> 
> The KTP wouldn't be the same without you, Sam.
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Sam - that tells me what kind of a Father you have been to them. They want you near them.
> 
> We are in the midst of discussing a big move with our son, dil and grand daughter. it is in the planning phase but there is a good chance we will move to Vancouver island next July if things work out the way we hope.
> 
> They won't go without us and we will love it on the Island as we spent 9 years in Vancouver and the weather is so nice and mild in comparison. it would be great to get out of the bitter winter here. The main thing is - they want us to go with them and will go to the trouble of moving us themselves . so I understand how great it is.


And it also says a lot about the parents you and Pat are. I hope the move works out. I'm sure you'll be glad to be where the winters are milder. The scenery may be different but from pictures I've seen, it's just as beautiful there!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Is your Voltaren a gel? DH's father had some of that and we ended up with it after his passing....I'll bet that would be good for DH to take fishing with him for the cold mornings and his sore knees.


No, mine is pill form twice a day. A friend gave me Voltaren liquid because it didn't help her. That does help my hands.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.[/quote]

Oh, what a cutie!! She's ready to help Mom with the new baby!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> The needles are longer than on my cubics. I had to bend the needles a bit to comfortably knit the 1x1ribbing on the #0s. Hey, if you can use the dpns, then do. Don't worry about any other method. Do what you like. Hands did hurt a bit, so only did one today. Have the dress ready to kitchner the straps to the back (not yhe way the pattern calls for but decided to do it my way) and then crochet around the openings and make the belt. Got dark on me so had to stop. Waiting to deliver in the morning in Vincennes, IN.


You are definitely staying busy since having the van fixed. Please be safe...looking forward to seeing the dress you're making.
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele

Dreamweaver said:


> I want second all of this..... Welcome both of you gals to the 60's... I'll be leaving for the 70's this year!!!!


Been there, done that, still trying to get the stains out of the T-shirt.LOL. Julian will be 70 tomorrow, he has to get a new driving license as we get a new one every 3yrs. at 70. 50yrs. ago he had an accident on his motorbike & ended up with a stiff knee, he can't bend his left knee, but still passed his test shortly after. He's driven 50 yrs without a single accident or conviction; now they are querying his ability to drive & want a report from the surgeon who did the operation! As Julian says, he will be well over a hundred by now & the hospital closed down years ago. Where do they get these people? How come they keep their jobs when so many intelligent people are out of work? Julian went to see the GP who he's been with for 15yrs. & he was very interested as he'd never even noticed his slight limp. The only person inconvenienced by that leg is his loving partner (me) who keeps tripping over it, still it's only 15yrs. so I've time to get used to it!!!

Happy Birthday to everyone who has one today or a nearby day.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Night time approaching in Kelston, Auckland, taken by my fiend Inahz Matuu, earlier this evening.


Beautiful!


----------



## nittergma

Wow! What a beautiful cup!


NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for all those just getting up. Thought this one was especially nice.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Our tiny river wouldn't even have water in it most of the year if not for dams. It is a small one the one that runs through Adelaide. Was going to say we probably don't even have fish in it but we must have soemthing as the ducks, swans etc survive (or maybe that is the bread they still get fed?). But can't think of even seeing leisure fishing on it.


Unfortunately, back in the late '70's -- early '80's any type of fishing was banned for several miles of the river because of chemical discharge from a chemical plant that was up-river. Thank goodness, all of that has been cleaned up so the river is now cleaner than it's been for a long time.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I know of one part of my mother's line from there--maybe I just got more of the genes from that bunch?


One of my paternal ancestors came over from Glasgow MANY years ago...probably the early 1700's. My family has lived in VA a LOOOOOONG TIME.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I damaged my shoulder in a bad fall 3 years ago and I use voltaren all the time. It really helps relieve the pain. I use heat and cold and the voltaren- I would recommend it for Fibro and arthritis too- My doctor suggested use it for my hands which were bothered with arthritis about a year ago and i used it for about 2 months -- it really helped. It is pricey but I feel it is worth it. I have some on hand all the time. It is a gel. you just rub it in the sore spot.


Mine is liquid and it does help.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday "on the wings of a dove"*

I hope you are feeling better. I haven't seen your post that you are home. I hope you will let us all know how you are doing. Best wishes and happy birthday!

I just scrolled back and am wondering whether i am correct that you have been in the hospital? If I am wrong, I apologize -- I still wish you a wonderful birthday.


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> You should see the Barbie's, Ken's and all the other dolls in the Barbie family that she has, plus the totes full of clothes and shoes and purses, shall I go into all the houses and furniture??? ROFL.. she can't ever say a word about my yarn stash :shock: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well, everyone needs a passion....seems like Barbies are hers and yarn is yours and MINE!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

patocenizo said:


> I believe the artist is Bev Doolittle.


She has the most inspiring puzzle paintings....I immediately thought of her when I saw it!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Rain is promised later which is just what the garden needs.
> 
> My WI s
> knitting group is here this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family so I will have to do catch up much later.
> 
> Healing vibes and tender thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone and in the meantime a few photos.


Just lovely!! Picture myself sitting in that chair enjoying the view with a cuppa'.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday "on the wings of a dove"*
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. I haven't seen your post that you are home. I hope you will let us all know how you are doing. Best wishes and happy birthday!


She will feel better just looking at this beautiful work of art.

Hope you are feeling better too!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well, I'm off to start knitting. Feel like my bright eyes are fading so I'd better get started before I need a nap. Only 9am but woke up at 5am so I guess nap time will come earlier. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Feel like I've missed so much so I will just say welcome to all newcomers, and so great to have all of you on here. Hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Night time approaching in Kelston, Auckland, taken by my fiend Inahz Matuu, earlier this evening.


Even the sky in the city can be beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Even the sky in the city can be beautiful!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Rain is promised later which is just what the garden needs.
> 
> My WI s
> knitting group is here this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family so I will have to do catch up much later.
> 
> Healing vibes and tender thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone and in the meantime a few photos.


Lovely as always. Has your weather cooled off or is it still extremely hot for England?
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Only on page 44. Love the butterflies and the peacock coffee cup. Happy belated Sisters Day to everyone. Spent yesterday cleaning out closets and went to a guided relaxation class. Sure didnt feel like finishing closets when I got back but my bed was covered so no choice lol! Our weather has been wonderful, warm during the day with a light breeze and cool at night. You would think it was September or October. More cleaning on todays agenda so back later! Have a wonderful day


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy birthday! Onthewingsofadove!


and a happy birthday from me, too!!
Birthday hugs!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> I've been away from the tea party for quite some time - but I was really busy, and... really stressed out.
> Now I'm in a short "window", ha.
> 
> good to hear from you again....it has been a while.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> David's mothers BIL has just died so David and I are driving down to her tomorrow night to tell her in person rather thna ove rth eohone. And after David's last phone call to her that is just as well- she had no idea where she was , what was happening etc. While she has been confused especially at night David has never heard her so bad- so who knows how she will be after the news toorrow. His aunt has said she doesn't want anyone to go up for the funeral so at least David have that concern.
> So after tonight ddon't know if I will be on tomorrow, may have a bit of time early afternoon. But I will be here for a bit longer. ANd I may be here for a long time- the cricket could be too interesting to go to bed.


Sorry to hear this. Hope his mother takes it well.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad wedding happy.
> Yes, I am still in hops. With bout of severe colitis. Ambulances from my desert town to Lancaster Mon. They were talking SNF but prednisone kicked in and I may come home we'd. Thank you for prayers. My DH, DD, BFF took turns as my bight nurses. How healing to have my 52 yr. Old DD climb into bed with me and snuggle, the attacks were worse at night. I am truly blessed beyond measure.
> The things we see as obstacles on our path aren't obstacles...they are the path.


Praying you're soon well and at home. 
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


prayers for quick healing coming your way!


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! Up late, and then up early! Was hoping the dogs would let me sleep, but no, they were hungry and wanted me up!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday "on the wings of a dove"*
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. I haven't seen your post that you are home. I hope you will let us all know how you are doing. Best wishes and happy birthday!
> 
> I just scrolled back and am wondering whether i am correct that you have been in the hospital? If I am wrong, I apologize -- I still wish you a wonderful birthday.


Thanks, Shirley, your artwork is an inspiration for all of us. 
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just got this from Ben, the young boy with leukemia we have been following for over a year, the son of a friend of mine in Ohio. I let him know I would be sharing this with all of you. They aren't asking for anything but prayers. He has gone through some very difficult times this last year but here is his report:

"Hi every body, this is Ben. I just wanted to thank all of you for thinking of me and praying dor me. I am starting to git better and I'm feeling stronger. We are taking it day by day. Thank you for all your support. From Ben"


----------



## nittergma

I'm not sure when Sister's day is but add my happy Sister's Day wishes to everyone!!


Marianne818 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Sister!!! Will add my Happy Sisters Day to all in our KTP family. Not sure when Brother's Day is but sending out Loves to our guys also!! Sam, Aran, love you both so very much!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Trisha. I hope you are feeling better.

Desert Joy-sending healing thoughts. How great to have such wonderful family support.

Dawn-I'm also cleaning closets!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> LOL. Hysterical and it looks like me some mornings, but not today. Up bright and early and feeling GREAAAAAT!!!


It is me this morning for sure.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> more from the trip


Great photos, Sandi. I love how they built a wall using old bottles......now there's an idea! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> I'm not sure when Sister's day is but add my happy Sister's Day wishes to everyone!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It is me this morning for sure.


Well, as the morning goes on it is turning into me. Fading quickly.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> I remember as a young married when we were stationed at MCAS Cherry point, NC, we'd been invited to share Christmas dinner with a neighboring couple. Sadly on Christmas morning, she suddenly had no remembrance of the invitation.
> 
> We had only leftover spaghetti and 5# of pecan halves my mother had sent for Christmas baking in the fridge. We served the spaghetti on my beautiful ''good'' china and had pecans for dessert. It was definitely a better day for having served on the lovely dishes, since there were no other gifts to share.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, when I was first married my very (not so) smart hubby who knew I couldn't cook invited 3 couples for Thanksgiving dinner :shock: I didn't know how to cook a chicken much less a turkey and the trimmings! Got on the phone with my Pop, he sent me a detailed list of what to do and what time to start the different dishes. How to make the pies and everything. I lost those pages, I had them framed and hung in my kitchen, had a minor kitchen fire (late DH forgot to turn off the burner and laid a roll of paper towels on the burner) Between the smoke and water damage the pages were a total loss. But I got new dishes, glassware and bake ware :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Agreed. Sending loving wishes to Dave but I know he would second this and thank you for taking over and doing a good job. He would be so proud of you and to see what he started growing. Hugs Sam and BRAVO


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes he would be very proud the way you are handling it. Especially with the addition of the Knit-a-polooza becoming an annual event.


----------



## nittergma

Angora, I'll be praying for Ben and all those young ones who are going through something like this.


Angora1 said:


> Just got this from Ben, the young boy with leukemia we have been following for over a year, the son of a friend of mine in Ohio. I let him know I would be sharing this with all of you. They aren't asking for anything but prayers. He has gone through some very difficult times this last year but here is his report:
> 
> "Hi every body, this is Ben. I just wanted to thank all of you for thinking of me and praying dor me. I am starting to git better and I'm feeling stronger. We are taking it day by day. Thank you for all your support. From Ben"


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


She is gorgeous! Look at those eyes.

:thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> A mini Sam would be awesome.


I totally agree!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Aran said:


> Sam and Aran won't be quite so alone and noticeable in the crowd of women, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I didn't mind being one of the few men at Knit-a-palooza, although I know that Sam was really glad to see me. I sometimes attend a knitting group at our local library and am always the only man there. Once an older man saw me knitting with all the ladies so he stopped & asked if men could knit, too. I assured him that they could & that maybe he should try it. He seemed flabbergasted by the very thought.

I attended my friends cook out & had a great time. My friends have a very large garden & donate much of the food to local food banks. The corn had just been picked right before it was cooked and was some of the best I've ever had in my life. Can you guess what I'm having for supper tonight? Yep, my friends told me to take some corn home with me, and I did.

Only two of us came to Quaker Meeting today (there's only 12 of us if everyone shows up), but the other man & I worshipped together. On the first Sunday of every month, we always have potluck, so we ate together, too. I brought beans & rice & an angel food cake leftover from the party & he brought zucchini bread. We had a long wonderful conversation that probably would have continued even longer than the 3 1/2 hours had my brother not called me on my phone. It the first time he & I had ever talked that long together & it was great.[/quote]

They say everything happens for a reason, is good that you had the time for a special fellowship! I love fresh picked corn!!! I hope to grow some next summer, but will check out all the books before I do.. not going to plant a garden if it's going to be raining all the time!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> They had a blast played for a couple hours this was after they swam for half hour or so. It is a 57 Packard and yes it runs like a top. Cost me $5,000 about six years ago.


Love the car!! You didn't buy it.. you stole it.. ROFL. Great find and deal for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


Dang she was having issues her last post I believe.. keeping her in prayers for sure, thank you Zoe for letting us know :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad wedding happy.
> Yes, I am still in hops. With bout of severe colitis. Ambulances from my desert town to Lancaster Mon. They were talking SNF but prednisone kicked in and I may come home we'd. Thank you for prayers. My DH, DD, BFF took turns as my bight nurses. How healing to have my 52 yr. Old DD climb into bed with me and snuggle, the attacks were worse at night. I am truly blessed beyond measure.
> The things we see as obstacles on our path aren't obstacles...they are the path.


Get well soon!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Trisha- hope you have a lovely day and get to do something you really enjoy.


Same from me!


----------



## Marianne818

AZ Sticks said:


> I just pinned this so that I can find it someday when I'm ready - what great socks!!!!!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTtribute.php


wow.. I'd try to make those in about hmmmm 10 years .. ROFL. beautiful socks for sure!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Happy Birthday, Trisha!!! Hope you are feeling better and can celebrate in style.

Sassafras, so sorry you have to be in the hospital, but glad to hear that you are starting to feel better and may go home soon. Your DD sounds like a wonderful person to comfort you in the night like that, I'm happy that your family is there for you. 

Both of you are in my prayers. Paula


----------



## Pup lover

Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we are here to cheer you on and up! You always sound so ready to tackle the next "thing" - I am inspired!


And I do so appreciate all the support! This group is the best!

Colander is the right word--it's not used often in my life, either, and lots of people call it a strainer, too.

*Happy Birthday Trisha!*

Darowil, sorry to hear about the passing in your family. I hope all goes as well as possible. That sort of thing is never easy.



jknappva said:


> Oh, please consider it!! Did you post a picture of your Dreambird and I missed it?
> JuneK


It's a matter of time, sadly--if the rest of the world would stop interrupting me, I could get a lot more done! I think I posted a picture on one of the weeks here but I may have imagined that--I'll see if I can find it again and repost (or post). Eesh. What a couple of weeks this has been. May I *please* have my regular routine back now? I am hoping things will be more "normal" around here now for a least a week or two.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Night time approaching in Kelston, Auckland, taken by my fiend Inahz Matuu, earlier this evening.


Wow, what a beautiful picture.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Thank you so much Shirley. I so appreciate your remembering me to-day. Yes I am home. I am just (as Julie would say ; lurking). I will post more when I'm feeling better.
Do take the opportunity to move if your children do. Don't end up alone as I have. I haven't see my kids or grands in many years. They all live in the Toronto Ont area and I would be very surprised if they even remember. It used to be different . I was born the day after my dear mother's 21st birthday. Until she passed, we never spent our birthdays apart.

It is so nice to get the good wishes and prayers from my friends here and I'm sure they enjoy your lovely work as well. You chose very well for me as I have lots of hummingbirds here by the lake.

Love to all Trisha



Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday "on the wings of a dove"*
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. I haven't seen your post that you are home. I hope you will let us all know how you are doing. Best wishes and happy birthday!
> 
> I just scrolled back and am wondering whether i am correct that you have been in the hospital? If I am wrong, I apologize -- I still wish you a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Rain is promised later which is just what the garden needs.
> 
> My WI s
> knitting group is here this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family so I will have to do catch up much later.
> 
> Healing vibes and tender thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone and in the meantime a few photos.


So pretty, our garden finally got some much needed rain last night.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine is travelling around Western Australia and posted this photo....


Oooh, that is a beautiful view. 
We do get some great pictures of beautiful places, sunrises, and sunsets from around the world don't we.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


Love them--especially the raven!

I found two shots of the Dreambird--want to make my sister one in red and black and hoping I have time.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Today is Trisha's (Onthewingsofadove) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes, Trisha and hope you are doing much better.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday Trisha!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad wedding happy.
> Yes, I am still in hops. With bout of severe colitis. Ambulances from my desert town to Lancaster Mon. They were talking SNF but prednisone kicked in and I may come home we'd. Thank you for prayers. My DH, DD, BFF took turns as my bight nurses. How healing to have my 52 yr. Old DD climb into bed with me and snuggle, the attacks were worse at night. I am truly blessed beyond measure.
> The things we see as obstacles on our path aren't obstacles...they are the path.


So glad that the pred kicked in, hope you are feeling more relief soon and can go home. Take care, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I was teasing my grandchildren and saying we should form a musical family group and go on the road with DH on the piano and DS on the trombone. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL, I'll buy a ticket. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> I have found some online, I am going to order a couple.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale/wholesale-peacock-tea-cup.html


Oh I have bookmarked this page, when my ship comes in I will definitely buy one of these! So very pretty, thank you Caren!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Love the car!! You didn't buy it.. you stole it.. ROFL. Great find and deal for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


   I got it at an auction I was the only bidder and only bid to get things going. I figured I'd get out bid for sure. It is a good car for the teens to drive. Chrissy likes it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Oh I have bookmarked this page, when my ship comes in I will definitely buy one of these! So very pretty, thank you Caren!!


I know I want them so bad, I know Chrissy will snaffle it right away.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


WOW!!!!!! Those are awesome, he has done a great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> There's always a place ready for you, Sam, and for anyone else travelling this way (or living nearby)!! It was delicious and we had a fun time - DGS is really into card games and we played a game called "Spot It" today...great fun and something great for the 4-8 year olds.
> 
> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


She is precious, such beautiful eyes, Dad better have a shot gun ready to warn off the boys :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaDi

Popping in to say Good Morning! It was a busy weekend with family and I'm trying to find time to knit Gwen's workshop scarves. Thanks, Gwen! It is an absolutely gorgeous day, so I'm going to sit on my deck and enjoy a cuppa and knit as I try to catch up! May this day bring you joy and peace!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, we are now fairly positive that someone came in the yard on Friday and chased poor Wicket out as I found the gate latch up yesterday evening. I think they flipped up the latch and didn't expect the big dog and took off as he was inside last time. But the fact that he didn't bark leads me to think it's a kid, otherwise he'd have been barking his fool head off. That and I had gone to look out the back window as the neighbor's corgie's were barking to beat the band, and Buster was just standing at the gate looking down the alley, I called him in and the dogs all came in, then I found that the latch was open just a bit later when taking out trash. Put a chain and a lock on it now, so that won't be happening again. I was so mad. But at least that solves the mystery of how he got out as he is a dog of least resistance, if his leash catches on anything and I do mean anything, he just stops and sits so for him to push under or through a gate is really not something he would do. 
Okay off of my rant now, back to page 80 to finish catch up before running to DSM. 
Have a great day all. hugs and love, hugs and love.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> What a nice thing to say -- It is funny you should say that as I cut out a bird just like that only with fabric and appliqued it to a scene this one looks as if the fabric is torn - which I was able to do with the feathers- don't have a picture. only did one of them. It is living in a house in Canmore Alberta -
> 
> It is when you fold the paper and cut it up. My grand daughter makes wonderful paper cutting pictures.


As I study that picture,,, it is a line or horseback riders and the bird is formed my white snow or line on the mountan.. all is being perfectly reflected in water...


----------



## nittergma

Beautiful drawings!! Love them!! I hope he gets his chance to make a living from it.


Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Love them--especially the raven!
> 
> I found two shots of the Dreambird--want to make my sister one in red and black and hoping I have time.


It is exquisite but them it could be nothing less. Red and Black would be beautiful.


----------



## Marianne818

kehinkle said:


> The needles are longer than on my cubics. I had to bend the needles a bit to comfortably knit the 1x1ribbing on the #0s. Hey, if you can use the dpns, then do. Don't worry about any other method. Do what you like. Hands did hurt a bit, so only did one today. Have the dress ready to kitchner the straps to the back (not yhe way the pattern calls for but decided to do it my way) and then crochet around the openings and make the belt. Got dark on me so had to stop. Waiting to deliver in the morning in Vincennes, IN.


LOL.. you make things sound so easy, such talented sister I have in you for sure! Be safe out there.. do worry about you on the road all the time. I finally have my dpn's all organized. Used C's rubber bands for her Barbie's hair, LOL. Perfect size for wrapping the dpn's together!! Next to pair up my straights, LOL. I need to purchase more of the sleeves for my patterns, tax free weekend starts Friday, I think C is wanting to take Richard to the city to get my birthday present. I know what it is, LOL. so hope she will let me come along to make sure it's the right chair! 
Be safe, keeping you in prayers!!


----------



## GrandmaDi

Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove!!


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> I have one of those and love it! My wrists and hands do not hurt as much since I started using it.


That is what I am hoping for also Dawn, so far it is much better, I just keep hitting the cap's lock and the sift key by accident.. :shock:


----------



## Marianne818

kehinkle said:


> Only because I was using a 2.75 mm circ and then switched to a 3.00 mm 12". If she is going to use it for tbe whole top, it shouldn't be a prob. Just when switching on the same piece.
> 
> Didn't realize that #2s are two different mms.


I purchased a set of dpn's when I first started knitting hats, it was a mixed type set and in it were some that are smaller than the 0's, a lot smaller, LOL. I have no way of measuring them but guess they are in the minus group for sure! :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> the wedding went off without a hitch - Phyllis of course refused to stand next to me for any pictures - you would think she would let it go after this long - one thing that disappointed me was the bride and groom were walking around together before the wedding in their wedding finery. so much for tradition.
> 
> for some reason I really hurt all day - not a flu kind of ache - my lower back hurt when I just thought about moving and some groin pain plus just a general hurt all around. Jennifer, a friend of our who was helping in the kitchen - had motrin with her which helped - and I came home early with alex - popped a couple more motrin and laid down - got up around seven when everyone else got home. went over there for a little while - I came home - tried to knit - thought about getting on here - but instead I popped my evening meds - three more motrin and fell into bed - woke up about seven this morning - got up - took my thyroid plus a couple of motrin and went back to bed. Heidi called me for breakfast around ten - came back and took a nap till almost two - and here I am - feeling half decent. whatever it was seems to have worked itself out thank goodness.
> 
> it is cool out today - 75° with a breeze - I am hoping for warmer weather tomorrow - I need to get out and mow before we have to make hay and bale it. gary worked days all last week and didn't want me to mow so hopefully this week we can get it done.
> 
> sam


Glad the wedding was a success..... and sorry that Phyllis can't put others before herself... the kids behind me have divorced parents and were constantly concerned about how to handle both being in the same place. I told them to be sure that both parties knew the other was attending and let them decide if they wanted to be there or not. IF they chose to be there, common courtesy should be demanded.... The birthday parties, whatever, are not about the guest's issues... they are about celebrating something for a family member and ex's need not contribute to a strained event... Shame on her...

so sorry to hear you were having that much pain..... and really concerned at that much Motrin... just because of my current problem...... but glad it seems to have done the trick.....

75 degrees... heaven... Of for my walk before it hits 103.


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy birthday! Onthewingsofadove!


I will add mine also..

Happy, Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Itchy fingers strike again!!!1


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I don't have a dream bird coming up but will, I do have another wonderful scarf using short rows too though, designed by a Calgary knitting designer who is outstanding . here is a picture - it is called the drop leaf shawlette by Tamara. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Here is the link - she has agreed to lower the price of her pattern for us. I am not sure exactly how she will do that - The class is August 25th so it will be coming along shortly.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-leaf-shawlette
> 
> She will also be teaching the commuter shawl ( with hood) later on. I think this will make a lovely scarf-shawlette.


Most interesting.... but not nearly the colorwork that makes the Dreambird so exceptional..... still, n nice knit and generous of her to reduce price....


----------



## GrandmaDi

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


Congratulations on grandbaby news!! Your DGD is ADORABLE! Let us know what you think of the royal blanket once you get started. I've been debating whether to start it.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> It is exquisite but them it could be nothing less. Red and Black would be beautiful.


Thank you! Red and black is my sister's favorite color combo.

Marianne, I use those mini hair bands for my dpns too. 

Off to work now...


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Just got this from Ben, the young boy with leukemia we have been following for over a year, the son of a friend of mine in Ohio. I let him know I would be sharing this with all of you. They aren't asking for anything but prayers. He has gone through some very difficult times this last year but here is his report:
> 
> "Hi every body, this is Ben. I just wanted to thank all of you for thinking of me and praying dor me. I am starting to git better and I'm feeling stronger. We are taking it day by day. Thank you for all your support. From Ben"


So glad to know that our prayers helped once again....best wishes for Ben and will continue prayers for him!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Love the car!! You didn't buy it.. you stole it.. ROFL. Great find and deal for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm so lucky I get to see all of my son's muscle cars. He buys them when they're little more than rusted junk and restores them beautifully....I'll see if I can find some pictures to post since there seems to be some interest.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


He's very talented ...and I sincerely hope he can make a living from his art...not the easiest thing to do.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

My mom's favorite plant was the geranium. She'd have them growing on a plant stand in the living room, and would put some out in a small patch on the front of the house. Most of her gardening was for the big vegetable garden to feed our crew, but she took time to cultivate that little patch of red. My MIL also like geraniums and we'd plant fresh ones around her front window every year. Sure do miss these two fine women.

She had a green thumb, for sure.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Rain is promised later which is just what the garden needs.
> 
> My WI s
> knitting group is here this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family so I will have to do catch up much later.
> 
> Healing vibes and tender thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone and in the meantime a few photos.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


What great drawings.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> I damaged my shoulder in a bad fall 3 years ago and I use voltaren all the time. It really helps relieve the pain. I use heat and cold and the voltaren- I would recommend it for Fibro and arthritis too- My doctor suggested use it for my hands which were bothered with arthritis about a year ago and i used it for about 2 months -- it really helped. It is pricey but I feel it is worth it. I have some on hand all the time. It is a gel. you just rub it in the sore spot.


Shirley, I tried the Voltarin gel for my joints and it really did not help me. I have been taking the oral Voltarin twice a day now for twenty years. It is the NSAID that works for my fibro and the psoriatic arthritis. But I do wish that the gel had worked for me as it is best for a person to go topical treatment rather than taking medication by mouth. Have yourself a very great day! Zoe


----------



## jknappva

It is so nice to get the good wishes and prayers from my friends here and I'm sure they enjoy your lovely work as well. You chose very well for me as I have lots of hummingbirds here by the lake.

Love to all Trisha[/quote]

Hope you are well on the way to being well....I'm sure being at home will help.
Hugs and more birthday wishes...I don't have anything as special as Shirley to send you....only hugs and best wishes.
JuneK


----------



## GrandmaDi

thewren said:


> talking of aging parents - I really have the best deal - I have a private apartment right next to my daughter. the fact that they spent the money to get the place ready because they wanted me here still amazes me - but I am very grateful. I miss the amenities of seattle but would much rather live here. quieter and not the traffic.
> 
> so it really is a win win situation for me.
> 
> sam


I can tell what kind of dad you are and how your daughter feels about you. We were hoping to do the same for my parents, but couldn't find the room to accommodate them. We bought a small home nearby instead. They are wonderful parents and it is the least we can do.


----------



## iamsam

a hungry looking bunch

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Brunch this morning, waffles made by Daniel. Getting spoiled with him here.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Love them--especially the raven!
> 
> I found two shots of the Dreambird--want to make my sister one in red and black and hoping I have time.


They are gorgeous!! I'm sure the black and red one will be even lovelier!! What type yarn did you use?
I'm so hoping your life settles down so you have time to teach a workshop...I know I'm being incredibly selfish...
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I will - I'm going looking for the yarn this weekend.



GrandmaDi said:


> Congratulations on grandbaby news!! Your DGD is ADORABLE! Let us know what you think of the royal blanket once you get started. I've been debating whether to start it.


----------



## iamsam

who is Richard?

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I may have to make waffles while Richard is here..he rarely has a home cooked meal much less a breakfast!!
> Looks like the family is enjoying for sure!! Hi PJ'S :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaDi

jknappva said:


> Whew!! My daughter will probably want to shoot me but I see popovers in her cooking future since she does all the cooking!
> JuneK


Our favorite way to eat popovers by filling them with icecream and drizzling chocolate syrup over the top!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well, we are now fairly positive that someone came in the yard on Friday and chased poor Wicket out as I found the gate latch up yesterday evening. I think they flipped up the latch and didn't expect the big dog and took off as he was inside last time. But the fact that he didn't bark leads me to think it's a kid, otherwise he'd have been barking his fool head off. That and I had gone to look out the back window as the neighbor's corgie's were barking to beat the band, and Buster was just standing at the gate looking down the alley, I called him in and the dogs all came in, then I found that the latch was open just a bit later when taking out trash. Put a chain and a lock on it now, so that won't be happening again. I was so mad. But at least that solves the mystery of how he got out as he is a dog of least resistance, if his leash catches on anything and I do mean anything, he just stops and sits so for him to push under or through a gate is really not something he would do.
> Okay off of my rant now, back to page 80 to finish catch up before running to DSM.
> Have a great day all. hugs and love, hugs and love.


Glad you find out what probably happened. They'll get a huge surprise when they try to open the gate again!!
Years ago, someone broke in the back door of my daughter's house. It opened into a laundry/mud room. They got a huge surprise as her big black lab was there. They left a piece of their pants in the dog's mouth when they left!!!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> They are gorgeous!! I'm sure the black and red one will be even lovelier!! What type yarn did you use?
> I'm so hoping your life settles down so you have time to teach a workshop...I know I'm being incredibly selfish...
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I used sport weight yarn for that one, Knit Picks Stroll and the other name escapes me just now. I had a ball or two of different colors and wanted to use them up.

Believe me, I'd rather be talking about knitting than a lot of the other things I need to do right now. LOL

Edit: the other yarn was Swish DK.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Trisha!!



jheiens said:


> Today is Trisha's (Onthewingsofadove) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes, Trisha and hope you are doing much better.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## GrandmaDi

5mmdpns said:


> We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


Hugs for sassafras123 and everyone who is dealing with pain or sorrow..or just needs a hug today!


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> I will add mine also..
> 
> Happy, Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy coming your way trisha - do let us know what is going on?

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Sisters Day to all my 'chosen" sisters".
> Today would have been my wonderful late mother's birthday. It's been five years and I know I'll never get over feeling as if I'm missing part of myself. Her birthday was the same as our late Queen Mom Elizabeth and she never failed to mention it. We are a family of staunch monarchists.
> 
> I'll be mostly missing from TP for the next while. I spent much of Thursday and all yesterday in hospital emergency. (Thurs- Strathroy Hosp and yesterday Victoria Hosp in London,Ont).
> I'm am never sick in fact I have been almost embarassingly healthy. Hysterectomy when I was 32. and Cardiac Ablation 10 years ago and Reynaud's-- other than that zip-nothing-nada.
> 
> I don't have time to be sick and I have no patience for it. I will certainly try to read and keep up with the posts.
> Soldier on. I really am glad I found you. I have no other siblings so I treasure you all.
> 
> Lots of Hugs
> Trisha


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> David's mothers BIL has just died so David and I are driving down to her tomorrow night to tell her in person rather thna ove rth eohone. And after David's last phone call to her that is just as well- she had no idea where she was , what was happening etc. While she has been confused especially at night David has never heard her so bad- so who knows how she will be after the news toorrow. His aunt has said she doesn't want anyone to go up for the funeral so at least David have that concern.
> So after tonight ddon't know if I will be on tomorrow, may have a bit of time early afternoon. But I will be here for a bit longer. ANd I may be here for a long time- the cricket could be too interesting to go to bed.


Prayers for you and safe travels. May God bring comfort to all those whose lives were blessed by her. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope you continue to get better and can go home soon...snuggling with the kids is always great--no matter what the age! Best medicine in the world!



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad wedding happy.
> Yes, I am still in hops. With bout of severe colitis. Ambulances from my desert town to Lancaster Mon. They were talking SNF but prednisone kicked in and I may come home we'd. Thank you for prayers. My DH, DD, BFF took turns as my bight nurses. How healing to have my 52 yr. Old DD climb into bed with me and snuggle, the attacks were worse at night. I am truly blessed beyond measure.
> The things we see as obstacles on our path aren't obstacles...they are the path.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I used sport weight yarn for that one, Knit Picks Stroll and the other name escapes me just now. I had a ball or two of different colors and wanted to use them up.
> 
> Believe me, I'd rather be talking about knitting than a lot of the other things I need to do right now. LOL
> 
> Edit: the other yarn was Swish DK.


Thanks, Sorlenna. Hope your life gets back to normal and boring soon. That's the way I like my life...usually excitement is not a good thing.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


Wow! he is really good! Tell him to keep it up and go for it. does he have any training? It helps a bit if you decide you are going to try to sell, but the best way is to 
' get it out there'- he could paint something for a card or half a dozen cards, and then print them and sell them at work -- slowly build up a secondary job for now. He is certainly good enough. I think if he makes sure he lets people know about it it would help. Another thing he could do is frame and donate his drawings to different good works to be included in auctions for different Charities.

I wish him luck -- the main thing is that he does it for himselfl -- if he is good he will sell if he puts his work out there. I found my cards did well for me --They don't cost a lot for him to make and he can give them away or sell them. Take them around to stores etc. you have to work at it.

I wish him good luck and even if he can't do it to support himself it can be a secondary income a lot of the time.

Tell him I think he is very talented.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you, Peggy. I'm going to try this sometime this week.



Peggy Groves said:


> Happy White Yeast Bread
> 3 teaspoons Red Heart Yeast
> 1/2 c milk
> 1/2 c water
> 2 1/2 c King Arthur Unbleached Flour
> 2 Tablespoons butter
> 5 Tablespoons sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> Set Bread Machine
> Add yeast, Add milk and sugar that has been heated to atleast 90 degrees in bread pan. Let this set for 5 minutes. This activates the yeast and will bubble.
> Start machine and add flour at the same time. Mix for 30 seconds.
> Add sugar, butter and salt.
> If dough starts to stick to sides, add flour; a tablespoon at a time, until it makes a nice ball.


----------



## 5mmdpns

a very Happy Birthday to you Onthewingsofadove! 
Wishing you a very special day and do something special!
Zoe


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Prayers for you and safe travels. May God bring comfort to all those whose lives were blessed by her. Zoe


Add me to that sending BIG HUGS


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


what is his facebook name?


----------



## Patches39

Hi all, feeling better, able to use my hands today. Blessing to all with strength, joy, love, healing, and peace, being sent your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm pretty sure the gel was from my FIL's doctor -- so may require a prescription. But, now I know that DH can ask for that if necessary -- he's managing most of the time these days, but knows that he's a candidate for knee replacement sometime in the future---his knees are only going to get worse.

Thanks for the information.



jknappva said:


> No, mine is pill form twice a day. A friend gave me Voltaren liquid because it didn't help her. That does help my hands.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

She's really a doll, herself and very sweet. DS says that she's calling all her dolls and stuffed animals - "baby". Our DGS calls his cousin "Baby Addison"...so will have to make the change when the new girl cousin arrives.



jknappva said:


> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


Oh, what a cutie!! She's ready to help Mom with the new baby!
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

I think I am slated to be a day late and a dollar short this week - however - I will soldier on and try to catch up by day's end.

the workmen are here again - Heidi and gary and having some weatherization done to the house - they are getting ready to blow more insulation into my attic - then tomorrow they will be blowing insulation into H & g's bedroom which is only accessable through my attic. then they will pull my stove out so they can get under their bedroom floor and insulate there. they I is time to start taking off the siding so they can drill holes - blow some kind of insulation in that will fill up the spaces - plug the holes and then put back the siding. this is an old house - the bedroom, kitchen and eating room were additions and poorly insulated - the workmen said this should cut their propane bills in half which would be most welcome - now if they could teach the children to leave the thermostat alone. lol

the person that coined these the golden years couldn't have suffered any aches or pains. I would like to meet him - I would give him a few aches and pains.

today is gary's birthday - need to get a pumpkin pie in the oven before he goes to work. think I will do it now while they are gone.

sam


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> As I study that picture,,, it is a line or horseback riders and the bird is formed my white snow or line on the mountan.. all is being perfectly reflected in water...


I think you are correct dreamweaver -- I didn't have my glasses on but it looked so much like the work I tried and only made one of. I will scroll back and look at it again.

Geriatric eyes don't help!! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I loved the guided relaxation classes and still use the technique when I need to. Sounds like you are feeling quite well--hope so and that you are stronger each and every day.



Pup lover said:


> Only on page 44. Love the butterflies and the peacock coffee cup. Happy belated Sisters Day to everyone. Spent yesterday cleaning out closets and went to a guided relaxation class. Sure didnt feel like finishing closets when I got back but my bed was covered so no choice lol! Our weather has been wonderful, warm during the day with a light breeze and cool at night. You would think it was September or October. More cleaning on todays agenda so back later! Have a wonderful day


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I think I am slated to be a day late and a dollar short this week - however - I will soldier on and try to catch up by day's end.
> 
> the workmen are here again - Heidi and gary and having some weatherization done to the house - they are getting ready to blow more insulation into my attic - then tomorrow they will be blowing insulation into H & g's bedroom which is only accessable through my attic. then they will pull my stove out so they can get under their bedroom floor and insulate there. they I is time to start taking off the siding so they can drill holes - blow some kind of insulation in that will fill up the spaces - plug the holes and then put back the siding. this is an old house - the bedroom, kitchen and eating room were additions and poorly insulated - the workmen said this should cut their propane bills in half which would be most welcome - now if they could teach the children to leave the thermostat alone. lol
> 
> the person that coined these the golden years couldn't have suffered any aches or pains. I would like to meet him - I would give him a few aches and pains.
> 
> today is gary's birthday - need to get a pumpkin pie in the oven before he goes to work. think I will do it now while they are gone.
> 
> sam


Tell Gary happy birthday!!! 
Added insulation is always good to help keep costs down. 
It is called golden years because you need a lot of gold to pay for the extra things you need. :-D :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sure hope she gets to meet Luke some day!!



KateB said:


> She is gorgeous! Look at those eyes.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm pretty sure the gel was from my FIL's doctor -- so may require a prescription. But, now I know that DH can ask for that if necessary -- he's managing most of the time these days, but knows that he's a candidate for knee replacement sometime in the future---his knees are only going to get worse.
> 
> Thanks for the information.


I don't have to get a prescription for it - it sells over the counter. It works for me but a friend of mine doesn't find it works for her. I would certainly think a tube of voltaren would be worth trying -- it helped my hands when I had an attack of arthritis -- a lot!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I think I am slated to be a day late and a dollar short this week - however - I will soldier on and try to catch up by day's end.


A big happy birthday greeting to Gary! I love how much you fill your life with your children and grands, but still have time for us! Here is the dollar that you are short........... Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

His work is awesome...tough go to make a living as an artist these days--but I wish him all the best. That's a great talent!



Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Monday Morning Coffee for everyone.


Yep, that's me this morning.. LOL. Up most of the night with Mom, she is going through a very bad period of time.. started on Thursday has been bad all weekend, doctor appointment tomorrow at 4, I'm hoping he will order home health care at least a few days a week, she can barely stand much less walk now and lifting her is getting too hard on my back and legs. Her mental state is dropping also.. hard to remember days, dreams seem reality to her, afraid that the calcification of her brain tissues is progressing faster than they thought it would. Starting to have earaches and headaches and she hasn't had those in years. 
She's needing me in with her again.. so I will sign off and try to catch up more later. 
Love all the wonderful pictures that have been posted, wish I could capture the beauty of this area and share with you all also.
Be safe today in all that you do.. keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

My favorite refrain when things are going all haywire is "this is not the life I ordered!" but time has a way of equalizing things so hope you have calmer days ahead.



Sorlenna said:


> It's a matter of time, sadly--if the rest of the world would stop interrupting me, I could get a lot more done! I think I posted a picture on one of the weeks here but I may have imagined that--I'll see if I can find it again and repost (or post). Eesh. What a couple of weeks this has been. May I *please* have my regular routine back now? I am hoping things will be more "normal" around here now for a least a week or two.


----------



## 5mmdpns

It is London Girl's birthday too! PurpleFi, if she is not on today would you wish her the best for her birthday celebrations?!! Zoe


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Trisha!!


Let me add my birthday wishes to you as well, Trisha.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gentle hugs to you & your mom, Marianne. I hope things improve for both of you very soon.


----------



## Spider

Marianne818 said:


> Yep, that's me this morning.. LOL. Up most of the night with Mom, she is going through a very bad period of time.. started on Thursday has been bad all weekend, doctor appointment tomorrow at 4, I'm hoping he will order home health care at least a few days a week, she can barely stand much less walk now and lifting her is getting too hard on my back and legs. Her mental state is dropping also.. hard to remember days, dreams seem reality to her, afraid that the calcification of her brain tissues is progressing faster than they thought it would. Starting to have earaches and headaches and she hasn't had those in years.
> She's needing me in with her again.. so I will sign off and try to catch up more later.
> Love all the wonderful pictures that have been posted, wish I could capture the beauty of this area and share with you all also.
> Be safe today in all that you do.. keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup:


Take care of yourself, you give so much and it gets so hard. I pray your mom can rest today so you can have sometime to recharge.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dad is 6'4" and about as even keeled and easy going as you've ever seen...until someone threatens harm...then he's all protective mode--it's a great combination and he uses it to full effectiveness. No one better ever try to hurt his little girl.



Marianne818 said:


> She is precious, such beautiful eyes, Dad better have a shot gun ready to warn off the boys :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday also to Gary- and to London Girl via PurpleFi.


----------



## RookieRetiree

How sweet of you to make Gary a pumpkin pie!! He is a very nice man - loved your family. Insulation is a great idea...we've done that and now need to put in new windows...I could feel the draft around them last winter. Our house was built in the 50's so is as old as we are!!



thewren said:


> I think I am slated to be a day late and a dollar short this week - however - I will soldier on and try to catch up by day's end.
> 
> the workmen are here again - Heidi and gary and having some weatherization done to the house - they are getting ready to blow more insulation into my attic - then tomorrow they will be blowing insulation into H & g's bedroom which is only accessable through my attic. then they will pull my stove out so they can get under their bedroom floor and insulate there. they I is time to start taking off the siding so they can drill holes - blow some kind of insulation in that will fill up the spaces - plug the holes and then put back the siding. this is an old house - the bedroom, kitchen and eating room were additions and poorly insulated - the workmen said this should cut their propane bills in half which would be most welcome - now if they could teach the children to leave the thermostat alone. lol
> 
> the person that coined these the golden years couldn't have suffered any aches or pains. I would like to meet him - I would give him a few aches and pains.
> 
> today is gary's birthday - need to get a pumpkin pie in the oven before he goes to work. think I will do it now while they are gone.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

I suppose I could always get it from an online Canadian pharmacy!!? I was surprised when visiting my sister in Florida that there was a storefront that had been set up as a Canadian Pharmacy and would order things online that aren't available without a prescription here and have the Rx sent to the storefront. I've heard that the US postal service and other agencies are cracking down on getting medicines from overseas.



Designer1234 said:


> I don't have to get a prescription for it - it sells over the counter. It works for me but a friend of mine doesn't find it works for her. I would certainly think a tube of voltaren would be worth trying -- it helped my hands when I had an attack of arthritis -- a lot!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Keeping you and your mom in my prayers and hugs....hope the Dr. requests home health care to come on a regular basis....you need a break and need to take care of yourself also...lifting is not a good thing for you.



Marianne818 said:


> Yep, that's me this morning.. LOL. Up most of the night with Mom, she is going through a very bad period of time.. started on Thursday has been bad all weekend, doctor appointment tomorrow at 4, I'm hoping he will order home health care at least a few days a week, she can barely stand much less walk now and lifting her is getting too hard on my back and legs. Her mental state is dropping also.. hard to remember days, dreams seem reality to her, afraid that the calcification of her brain tissues is progressing faster than they thought it would. Starting to have earaches and headaches and she hasn't had those in years.
> She's needing me in with her again.. so I will sign off and try to catch up more later.
> Love all the wonderful pictures that have been posted, wish I could capture the beauty of this area and share with you all also.
> Be safe today in all that you do.. keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, London Girl!!



5mmdpns said:


> It is London Girl's birthday too! PurpleFi, if she is not on today would you wish her the best for her birthday celebrations?!! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Tell Gary happy birthday!!!
> Added insulation is always good to help keep costs down.
> It is called golden years because you need a lot of gold to pay for the extra things you need. :-D :-D


I am with you about the golden years. My mother told me once that it was 'fool's gold' and old age was really brass. I had the smart mouth and told her brass is stronger - she didn't appreciate it. Now I understand why! oh well


----------



## Pontuf

Puplover . Your DS is a gifted artist! Such detail! Just lovely!

=Pup lover]Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GARY!


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRISHA!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.
> 
> Hear, Hear, couldn't have put it better. Three Cheers for Sam please.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> hip hooray, hip, hip, hip, hooray for Sam!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine is travelling around Western Australia and posted this photo....


quite striking!


----------



## darowil

Well off to bed now. The cricket finsihed with us well on top but because of the rain it was a draw. Rather frustrating for Australians as the game England had control of they won but when we were in control the weather interfered. And England just won the first game when we both payed very well. But that is what happens in cricket. Not unusual for the weather to determine the result- and at times even the series.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> I've been away from the tea party for quite some time - but I was really busy, and... really stressed out.
> Now I'm in a short "window", ha.
> 
> Sam, congratulations on the new round of the life wheel in your family, I can only hope to ever see some grandchild/children - and that's optimistic, to be honest. I'm always so happy when I read about the GC and even GG people here have, it's like having a little taste of it myself - like having a huge extended family here...
> 
> Well, I was on a little vacation also - and so was told of a great way of preparing dried fruits, by a friend and first door neighbour of my late Granny.
> 
> So, you dry the fruits - make them really dry, in an oven or drying machine - and than boil a dense sugar syrup (or, originally, really dense grape juice syrup, but noone makes that nowadays - it's really time, energy and... money consuming), sink the dried fruits in it - for just a few minutes, just a bit, and with the oven or fire or whatever turned off - take them out and put them in a colander (I hope I got this word right, it's a one I had to look for in a dictionary, never seen / heard it used) to drain for 24 hours or so, and than dry them again - but this time just air-dry them, at room temperature. She said she covers them with something - so that they wouldn't get dusty, because they are really sticky at this point. When they are dry they can be stored in a non-vacumed / aired / paper container / bag in a cool place the whole winter.
> That is, if someone like me does not eat them first...


chuckles! Lovely to see you again, HandyFamily! The dried fruit sound delicious- do you think cherries would work- or do you use fruit like the peach? BTW, a colander would be ideal for draining, they are a sort of bowl with lots of holes.


----------



## Pontuf

YEAH SAM!

uote=Lurker 2]hip hooray, hip, hip, hip, hooray for Sam![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Love all the photos everyone has been posting. Hugs to all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> David's mothers BIL has just died so David and I are driving down to her tomorrow night to tell her in person rather thna ove rth eohone. And after David's last phone call to her that is just as well- she had no idea where she was , what was happening etc. While she has been confused especially at night David has never heard her so bad- so who knows how she will be after the news toorrow. His aunt has said she doesn't want anyone to go up for the funeral so at least David have that concern.
> So after tonight ddon't know if I will be on tomorrow, may have a bit of time early afternoon. But I will be here for a bit longer. ANd I may be here for a long time- the cricket could be too interesting to go to bed.


So sorry to hear of the reason for your trip- hope all goes well with MIL!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks!!


PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos of Nevada. Glad you had a good trip


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Sam
> I have been on KTP once or twice before but it got to be too much computer time that took away from my knitting time, but I just had to comment. I look forward to your openings every week, just usually don't comment. Actually I also look forward to your recipes. You are much more down to earth and I can relate. I did enjoy Dave to read but could not relate to the worldly stuff.
> Beets are my favorite. This Irish/Pennsylvania Dutch/Norwegian loves beets and beet pickles. I just finished canning 16 pints of beet pickles. Next will be plain beets. Our favorite beet pickle recipe
> Cut up beet pickles to bite size
> I can of peas or thawed frozen peas
> green onions cut up and include some of the green or quite a bit if you are me
> lite mayo mixed with Fat Free Sour cream(this is what I use. One of my sisters swears by Miracle Whip, one sister uses Mayo(not lite) and some milk) You can kind of make it to suit your taste.
> Some S&P to taste
> Mix all together adding the peas last so they don't get smashed and refrigerate. Serve when ready.
> This is my grandma's recipe and a must at Thanksgiving and Christmas. She died in 1999 at 96 years old. But we all still make the recipe and I am sure it will be handed down as my children and grandchildren look forward to this salad for the same holidays.
> I need to get back to my scarf workshop with Gwen. I love all of Designers(Shirley's) workshops. They take time but are well worth it.


Lovely that you had the time to drop by! I do understand how the computer can keep you away from the knitting!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lovely as always - the casual style of your garden is so inviting.... I hope Mr.P knows how much we all enjoy his hard work!!!!!!!!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Rain is promised later which is just what the garden needs.
> 
> My WI s
> knitting group is here this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family so I will have to do catch up much later.
> 
> Healing vibes and tender thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone and in the meantime a few photos.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy birthday! Onthewingsofadove!


From me too!!!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful day - hope you are feeling better.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.
> 
> Hear, Hear, couldn't have put it better. Three Cheers for Sam please.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad wedding happy.
> Yes, I am still in hops. With bout of severe colitis. Ambulances from my desert town to Lancaster Mon. They were talking SNF but prednisone kicked in and I may come home we'd. Thank you for prayers. My DH, DD, BFF took turns as my bight nurses. How healing to have my 52 yr. Old DD climb into bed with me and snuggle, the attacks were worse at night. I am truly blessed beyond measure.
> The things we see as obstacles on our path aren't obstacles...they are the path.


Prayers continuing, none the less!


----------



## AZ Sticks

The colors are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine is travelling around Western Australia and posted this photo....


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Love seeing the photos you post. Love the night time ones.


just spotted my typo- groan- poor Inahz!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Doing great now. Little slower but once I get going I'm good. :lol: :lol: :lol: Another knitting marathon doing the Tree of Life blanket from Saroj's workshop. I wanted to take her workshop but couldn't at the time and her next one is too late for me so I'm doing the workshop, thanks to Designer, that is left online. Just love this blanket and love the idea of the Tree of Life. Have always felt such a bond with trees.  I remember when I was a child and sent away to live with my aunt I would go for walks in the woods up in Ontario in the Highlands of Haliburton and there was a special spot where I would sit by a creek against a tree and without words felt it knew all I was going through and found it very healing. So I'm really enjoying knitting this blanket but it is slow going and life keeps intruding. :lol: :lol: :lol: Only 2 rows yesterday and I will have to get off here and get started again. House is truly a disaster, but at least the dishes are done so we can eat. :wink: One must have priorities, after all. Have company coming in a few weeks and then priorities will have to change. :roll: Hugs Darowil and safe trip. So sorry to hear about your the passing of your DH's relative. My sympathies to the family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Been there, done that, still trying to get the stains out of the T-shirt.LOL. Julian will be 70 tomorrow, he has to get a new driving license as we get a new one every 3yrs. at 70. 50yrs. ago he had an accident on his motorbike & ended up with a stiff knee, he can't bend his left knee, but still passed his test shortly after. He's driven 50 yrs without a single accident or conviction; now they are querying his ability to drive & want a report from the surgeon who did the operation! As Julian says, he will be well over a hundred by now & the hospital closed down years ago. Where do they get these people? How come they keep their jobs when so many intelligent people are out of work? Julian went to see the GP who he's been with for 15yrs. & he was very interested as he'd never even noticed his slight limp. The only person inconvenienced by that leg is his loving partner (me) who keeps tripping over it, still it's only 15yrs. so I've time to get used to it!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to everyone who has one today or a nearby day.
> 
> Tessa


bureaucratic idiocy! they should think before they impose the restriction- hope Julian passes with flying colours!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful!


oh dear the typo again!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Even the sky in the city can be beautiful!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:
it is all I usually get to see!- but can be just as lovely!


----------



## jheiens

For Sam:

Hip, hip, hooray!!

Hip,hip, hooray!!

Hip, hip, hooray!!

Ohio Joy



Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam you are totally different to Dave- yes Daves snippets of information were fascinating but you have bought a lighter tone to the TP. If you were lacking do you really think we would still be here so much later and with over 200 pages last week, a
> KAP finished and the next one being planned? You are not Dave you are Sam and we all appreciate you as you are. I know I wondered what would happen after Dave left but it has raced ahead in leaps and bounds. I love the TP and its host does a brilliant job.
> 
> Hear, Hear, couldn't have put it better. Three Cheers for Sam please.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just got this from Ben, the young boy with leukemia we have been following for over a year, the son of a friend of mine in Ohio. I let him know I would be sharing this with all of you. They aren't asking for anything but prayers. He has gone through some very difficult times this last year but here is his report:
> 
> "Hi every body, this is Ben. I just wanted to thank all of you for thinking of me and praying dor me. I am starting to git better and I'm feeling stronger. We are taking it day by day. Thank you for all your support. From Ben"


That is so good to hear!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Darowil - so sorry to hear about the family loss - It is very common for confusion to be worse at the end of the day and during the evening hours for dementia patients. I do hope that David's Mother takes the news without too much distress. Safe travels -


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful picture.


I'll have to let her know!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Monday morning and I am determined to keep up this week - DH has a dr appointment this afternoon so I have until 2PM before I have to be ready to leave the house!!! Plenty to do before then of course but I'm feeling pretty good about my chances to get it all done!!! Back to read the last 10 pages with my coffee - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

This makes me laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Monday Morning Coffee for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, we are now fairly positive that someone came in the yard on Friday and chased poor Wicket out as I found the gate latch up yesterday evening. I think they flipped up the latch and didn't expect the big dog and took off as he was inside last time. But the fact that he didn't bark leads me to think it's a kid, otherwise he'd have been barking his fool head off. That and I had gone to look out the back window as the neighbor's corgie's were barking to beat the band, and Buster was just standing at the gate looking down the alley, I called him in and the dogs all came in, then I found that the latch was open just a bit later when taking out trash. Put a chain and a lock on it now, so that won't be happening again. I was so mad. But at least that solves the mystery of how he got out as he is a dog of least resistance, if his leash catches on anything and I do mean anything, he just stops and sits so for him to push under or through a gate is really not something he would do.
> Okay off of my rant now, back to page 80 to finish catch up before running to DSM.
> Have a great day all. hugs and love, hugs and love.


so glad you may have solved that puzzle- I have chains now for my important gates- need to get a couple more- don't want the local mastiffs thinking they can break through!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Beautiful drawings!! Love them!! I hope he gets his chance to make a living from it.


ditto


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad you're feeling so perky!!!! Have fun with the closet project-------


Pup lover said:


> Only on page 44. Love the butterflies and the peacock coffee cup. Happy belated Sisters Day to everyone. Spent yesterday cleaning out closets and went to a guided relaxation class. Sure didnt feel like finishing closets when I got back but my bed was covered so no choice lol! Our weather has been wonderful, warm during the day with a light breeze and cool at night. You would think it was September or October. More cleaning on todays agenda so back later! Have a wonderful day


----------



## AZ Sticks

It would be lovely with the light coming through yea??????????


KateB said:


> Great photos, Sandi. I love how they built a wall using old bottles......now there's an idea! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.


Those are PERFECT.... Wish I had one right now....


----------



## AZ Sticks

These are wonderful Pup - can you send me a PM with his FB page?????????? I would love to support his talent!!!


Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Here's hoping for what passes for "normal" in your world!!!!!!!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> It's a matter of time, sadly--if the rest of the world would stop interrupting me, I could get a lot more done! I think I posted a picture on one of the weeks here but I may have imagined that--I'll see if I can find it again and repost (or post). Eesh. What a couple of weeks this has been. May I *please* have my regular routine back now? I am hoping things will be more "normal" around here now for a least a week or two.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> He says thanks with a smile. We made cheese cake one of his favorites. They didn't last long at all. Two flavors, a lemon and a tangerine/amaretto one. I must say the tangerine/amaretto is the new family favorite.


That would sure be a favorite with me... delicious....


----------



## AZ Sticks

I really like the "earthiness" of the colors you used..........nice job!!! I too like the raven the best!!!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Love them--especially the raven!
> 
> I found two shots of the Dreambird--want to make my sister one in red and black and hoping I have time.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Here's hoping for what passes for "normal" in your world!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! I just do not do well with disruptions in my routine unless I have time to prepare for them (this is why I have to plan trips as far in advance as possible).

The earthy colors seem to take up most of my stash--though teal/turquoise is my current favorite, I always go back to those.


----------



## jknappva

the person that coined these the golden years couldn't have suffered any aches or pains. I would like to meet him - I would give him a few aches and pains.

today is gary's birthday - need to get a pumpkin pie in the oven before he goes to work. think I will do it now while they are gone.

sam[/quote]

They should have named them the 'achy-breaky' years...I'd give him a little more of the aches and pains!!! 
Happy Birthday for Gary!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I don't have to get a prescription for it - it sells over the counter. It works for me but a friend of mine doesn't find it works for her. I would certainly think a tube of voltaren would be worth trying -- it helped my hands when I had an attack of arthritis -- a lot!


I'm pretty sure in the States, we need a prescription. The Voltaren liquid my friend gave me requires a prescription!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Yep, that's me this morning.. LOL. Up most of the night with Mom, she is going through a very bad period of time.. started on Thursday has been bad all weekend, doctor appointment tomorrow at 4, I'm hoping he will order home health care at least a few days a week, she can barely stand much less walk now and lifting her is getting too hard on my back and legs. Her mental state is dropping also.. hard to remember days, dreams seem reality to her, afraid that the calcification of her brain tissues is progressing faster than they thought it would. Starting to have earaches and headaches and she hasn't had those in years.
> She's needing me in with her again.. so I will sign off and try to catch up more later.
> Love all the wonderful pictures that have been posted, wish I could capture the beauty of this area and share with you all also.
> Be safe today in all that you do.. keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup:


keeping your mom and you in my prayers, Marianne. Hope you can get home health care since your health is suffering.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> It is London Girl's birthday too! PurpleFi, if she is not on today would you wish her the best for her birthday celebrations?!! Zoe


And a happy birthday to London Girl from me, also!
JUneK


----------



## Sorlenna

Oops...forgot to send London Girl's bday wishes as well!

*Happy birthday!!!*


----------



## jknappva

A little later for a sunrise picture. My sister posted this view of the sunrise this morning from her back deck....
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A little later for a sunrise picture. My sister posted this view of the sunrise this morning from her back deck....
> JuneK


She is surely in a lovely spot!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRISHA!


Thank you all so much


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a precious little girl! Those big blue eyes say it all!



RookieRetiree said:


> There's always a place ready for you, Sam, and for anyone else travelling this way (or living nearby)!! It was delicious and we had a fun time - DGS is really into card games and we played a game called "Spot It" today...great fun and something great for the 4-8 year olds.
> 
> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


----------



## Designer1234

here is a picture of the tube of voltaren - you can buy it for joint pain, or arthritis and I believe one other type of pain - will check the next time I buy some . I find it really helpful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the input. I ended up using the 2.25 on the whole top and as Dreamweaver had pointed out to me the Barbie clothes tend to fit tight so it might be an advantage. I hunted for some 2mm / US 0 and only could find them in metal and I prefer bamboo/wood. Oh well. Onward and upward.



kehinkle said:


> Only because I was using a 2.75 mm circ and then switched to a 3.00 mm 12". If she is going to use it for tbe whole top, it shouldn't be a prob. Just when switching on the same piece.
> 
> Didn't realize that #2s are two different mms.


----------



## RookieRetiree

She sure is special to us!



Gweniepooh said:


> What a precious little girl! Those big blue eyes say it all!


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! So beautiful!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine is travelling around Western Australia and posted this photo....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for your MIL and traveling mercies for you and David on your trip to her.



darowil said:


> David's mothers BIL has just died so David and I are driving down to her tomorrow night to tell her in person rather thna ove rth eohone. And after David's last phone call to her that is just as well- she had no idea where she was , what was happening etc. While she has been confused especially at night David has never heard her so bad- so who knows how she will be after the news toorrow. His aunt has said she doesn't want anyone to go up for the funeral so at least David have that concern.
> So after tonight ddon't know if I will be on tomorrow, may have a bit of time early afternoon. But I will be here for a bit longer. ANd I may be here for a long time- the cricket could be too interesting to go to bed.


----------



## gottastch

Hello everyone! We are back home again and we had a great time. Things always seem to happen to us and this time was no exception. This will be laughingly known as the weekend of "Spills and Chickens."

We weren't able to leave home until closer to 4:30 but that was okay. We got to Clear Lake, Iowa and at yummy chicken at a drive-in, where the first spill occurred. The waitress accidentally spilled DH's glass of rootbeer on our table/seat. DH was looking around so it was just me on our side of the booth. The root bear meandered from the table onto the booth and straight toward me. My pants were a little "damp" after our dinner but we laughed and after all it was an accident. We drove by the Surf Ballroom and took photos of the outside (the last place Buddy Holly played, before the plane crash). It happened to also be some kind of city celebration and they had an 800 car - classic car cruise going on. As we drove by the Surf Ballroom, all these old cars were heading toward us on the other side of the road. We just slowly drove on our side and got to see all the cars - lol. People were sitting in lawn chairs, on the grass, and were waving at people in the old cars. My nutty friend, Cindy, started waving at the people and they laughed and waved back as we passed. This all occurred on our way to see Iowa's largest muskie...an old fallen tree that had the shape so someone painted a large fish on it - lol! We got ourselves back on the highway and reached our destination of Cedar Rapids in time to take a quick dip in the pool, before it closed for the night. 

On Saturday, the day started with a trip to a fiber shop called R. Rabbits. It was right by our hotel. The first and third Saturdays of the month are open spinning, from 9:00 until 10:00, with the shop opening officially for business then at 10:00. It was supposed to be a surprise planned for me but DH slipped and told me - lol. I acted surprised and we had a wonderful time. The group consisted of approximately 12 ladies spinning with all different spinning wheels and a few with drop spindles. They were all very anxious to learn about us and where we were from and what kind of "fiber things" we liked to work on. DH and my friend's DH were in awe of all these ladies. One really funny lady showed them her pride and joy...a wheel she purchased with money she had been stashing away for her retirement "fun"...get this...she doesn't knit or crochet but she loves to spin and will learn to knit/crochet "soon" - lol. The owner of the shop (Rochelle) was such a nice person and was so very welcoming and informative. What a fun stop!!!!!

After the fiber studio we visited the Amana Colonies and spent a good chunk of our day there. What fun to see the ideals of communal living that were brought to life at that place. One lady we spoke with told us that about 1/2 of the people that still reside in the Amana Colonies are direct decendents of the first residents. 

We tried to go see a heritage farmstead (can't recall the name right now) but it is closed on Saturdays?! We thought that odd but drove back to town and thoroughly enjoyed the baseball game (Iowa Kernels...Minnesota Twins minor league class A team). The Kernels lost their game but there were tons of things going on between the innings...lots of fun things for little kids  After the game there was a 45 minute concert by a local band and then fireworks. Such a nice time!!!

Sunday we attempted to go to the Brucemore mansion but it didn't open until noon. Our friends had other obligations later on in the day so we just parked and walked around the grounds and took photos of the gardens, pool and outside of the house. It was beautiful!

The second spill on my occurred at Sunday lunch but luckily it was just ice and water - lol!!!

The chickens were lawn decorations that seemed to be every place we went...it got to be kind of funny after a while...some were odd and some were country cute. I got DH to pose near one 

There is a lot to see and we barely scratched the surface. We already promised that another trip was in order to explore some more. The odometer told us it was 271 miles from our hotel to home...not bad for a nice getaway.

When we returned home, we got all unpacked then got a phone call from DH's father. DH's mom is in the hospital with some kind of intestinal blockage, twisted intestine or something. Lots of testing was to happen today and he will call us when they know something. DH's mom absolutely said "NO visitors" so I will respect her wishes and wait to hear something. It is always something! 

The note we got from DH's aunt about DH's uncle is that he started the chemo but doesn't know if he will complete it. It is very hard on the body and that alone could be his demise, in his weakened state. They are just going to play it by ear. If he is to be feeling really ill, in the time he has left, what quality of life is that for him? It is a hard decision for them to face but it seems they are ready for whatever is to come.

Happy birthday to our birthday boy and girls!!! Hope all that are ailing are feeling or will be feeling better very soon!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

He is terrific!


Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad you had a great trip...sounds like a great time away. But, sorry that you came home to more bad news...sending prayers your way for your family members.



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! We are back home again and we had a great time. Things always seem to happen to us and this time was no exception. This will be laughingly known as the weekend of "Spills and Chickens."
> 
> We weren't able to leave home until closer to 4:30 but that was okay. We got to Clear Lake, Iowa and at yummy chicken at a drive-in, where the first spill occurred. The waitress accidentally spilled DH's glass of rootbeer on our table/seat. DH was looking around so it was just me on our side of the booth. The root bear meandered from the table onto the booth and straight toward me. My pants were a little "damp" after our dinner but we laughed and after all it was an accident. We drove by the Surf Ballroom and took photos of the outside (the last place Buddy Holly played, before the plane crash). It happened to also be some kind of city celebration and they had an 800 car - classic car cruise going on. As we drove by the Surf Ballroom, all these old cars were heading toward us on the other side of the road. We just slowly drove on our side and got to see all the cars - lol. People were sitting in lawn chairs, on the grass, and were waving at people in the old cars. My nutty friend, Cindy, started waving at the people and they laughed and waved back as we passed. This all occurred on our way to see Iowa's largest muskie...an old fallen tree that had the shape so someone painted a large fish on it - lol! We got ourselves back on the highway and reached our destination of Cedar Rapids in time to take a quick dip in the pool.
> 
> On Saturday, the day started with a trip to a fiber shop called R. Rabbits. It was right by our hotel. The first and third Saturdays of the month are open spinning classes from 9:00 until 10:00, with the shop opening officially for business then at 10:00. It was supposed to be a surprise planned for me by DH slipped and told me - lol. I acted surprised and we had a wonderful time. The group consisted of approximately 12 ladies spinning with all different spinning wheels and a few with drop spindles. They were all very anxious to learn about us and where we were from and what kind of "fiber things" we liked to work on. DH and my friend's DH were in awe of all these ladies. One really funny lady showed them her pride and joy...a wheel she purchased with money she had been stashing away for her retirement "fun"...get this...she doesn't knit or crochet but she loves to spin and will learn to knit/crochet "soon" - lol. The owner of the shop (Rochelle) was such a nice person and was so very welcoming and informative. What a fun stop!!!!!
> 
> After the fiber studio we visited the Amana Colonies and spent a good chunk of our day there. What fun to see the ideals of communal living that were brought to life at that place. One lady we spoke with told us that about 1/2 of the people that still reside in the Amana Colonies are direct decendents of the first residents.
> 
> We tried to go see a heritage farmstead (can't recall the name right now) but it is closed on Saturdays?! We thought that odd but drove back to town and thoroughly enjoyed the baseball game (Iowa Kernels...Minnesota Twins minor league class A team). The Kernels lost their game but there were tons of things going on between the innings...lots of fun things for little kids  After the game there was a 45 minute concert by a local band and then fireworks. Such a nice time!!!
> 
> Sunday we attempted to go to the Brucemore mansion but it didn't open until noon. Our friends had other obligations later on in the day so we just parked and walked around the grounds and took photos of the gardens, pool and outside of the house. It was beautiful!
> 
> The second spill on my occurred at Sunday lunch but luckily it was just ice and water - lol!!!
> 
> The chickens were lawn decorations that seemed to be every place we went...it got to be kind of funny after a while...some were odd and some were country cute. I got DH to pose near one
> 
> There is a lot to see and we barely scratched the surface. We already promised that another trip was in order to explore some more. The odometer told us it was 271 miles from our hotel to home...not bad for a nice getaway.
> 
> When we returned home, we got all unpacked then got a phone call from DH's father. DH's mom is in the hospital with some kind of intestinal blockage, twisted intestine or something. Lots of testing was to happen today and he will call us when they know something. DH's mom absolutely said "NO visitors" so I will respect her wishes and wait to hear something. It is always something!
> 
> The note we got from DH's aunt about DH's uncle is that he started the chemo but doesn't know if he will complete it. It is very hard on the body and that alone could be his demise, in his weakened state. They are just going to play it by ear. If he is to be feeling really ill, in the time he has left, what quality of life is that for him? It is a hard decision for them to face but it seems they are ready for whatever is to come.
> 
> Happy birthday to our birthday boy and girls!!! Hope all that are ailing are feeling or will be feeling better very soon!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

Thanks, Rookie!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

DITTO DITTO DITTO!


jheiens said:


> For Sam:
> 
> Hip, hip, hooray!!
> 
> Hip,hip, hooray!!
> 
> Hip, hip, hooray!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy birthday to Trisha & Gary!

Gottastch sounds like you had a blast on your get-a-way! Loved the pictures.


----------



## HandyFamily

darowil said:


> David's mothers BIL has just died so David and I are driving down to her tomorrow night to tell her in person rather thna ove rth eohone. And after David's last phone call to her that is just as well- she had no idea where she was , what was happening etc. While she has been confused especially at night David has never heard her so bad- so who knows how she will be after the news toorrow. His aunt has said she doesn't want anyone to go up for the funeral so at least David have that concern.
> So after tonight ddon't know if I will be on tomorrow, may have a bit of time early afternoon. But I will be here for a bit longer. ANd I may be here for a long time- the cricket could be too interesting to go to bed.


*hugs*...


----------



## Spider

Designer1234 said:


> I am with you about the golden years. My mother told me once that it was 'fool's gold' and old age was really brass. I had the smart mouth and told her brass is stronger - she didn't appreciate it. Now I understand why! oh well


You are an amazing lady. You do so much and have so much talent and you are always so uplifting to all of us. And so much grace and dignity.


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> You are an amazing lady. You do so much and have so much talent and you are always so uplifting to all of us. And so much grace and dignity.


Thankyou so much! I have not told too many people my age, just Rachel and Nadene - and one or two others -- however, I am not ashamed of being 82 this month -- I am in pretty good shape - and keep busy. I have felt that I wanted people to know on here that I am not a 
'spring chicken'! You are all my friends so I didn't want any of you to think I am something I am not. I believe that if you have reasonably good health and a good attitude toward life -- you can still accomplish a lot at my age. I didn't keep it a secret and don't know who I have told on here - Angora I think, but it doesn't matter.

No point of fighting growing old -- everyone does it - or look at the alternative!!

The workshops, the TP my knitting and crafts keep me young. But especially Pat and my family. grin


----------



## Spider

Pop lover,you son is so talented. Admire anyone who can draw, paint or sketch.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> chuckles! Lovely to see you again, HandyFamily! The dried fruit sound delicious- do you think cherries would work- or do you use fruit like the peach? BTW, a colander would be ideal for draining, they are a sort of bowl with lots of holes.


I'm not really sure on the cherry think - I don't think Granny had ever dried a cherry, or her friend, but that's because cherries are usually made to... aaa, ... in jars?







- but personally I would try drying them - no cherries now here, they are very much seasonal fruit here and very much out of season now. But without the ... aaa, cherry heart?

It's fig season here now, and they are veeeery great dried...


----------



## Sorlenna

HandyFamily said:


> I'm not really sure on the cherry think - I don't think Granny had ever dried a cherry, or her friend, but that's because cherries are usually made to... aaa, ... in jars? but personally I would try drying them - no cherries now here, they are very much seasonal fruit here and very much out of season now. But without the ... aaa, cherry heart?
> 
> It's fig season here now, and they are veeeery great dried...


I think the first word I would call "canning," as that is what we call it when we preserve things in jars, and I like the "heart" instead of the "pit" (which is what I think you mean--the seed in the middle, yes?). We have dried cherries before with success, though not using the syrup method you described. If I had some cherries, I would try it!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I'm not really sure on the cherry think - I don't think Granny had ever dried a cherry, or her friend, but that's because cherries are usually made to... aaa, ... in jars? - but personally I would try drying them - no cherries now here, they are very much seasonal fruit here and very much out of season now. But without the ... aaa, cherry heart?
> 
> It's fig season here now, and they are veeeery great dried...


Most fruit here is out of season! Mid-winter, and mostly imported in the shops- but we have yams, pumpkins, kumara and so on at good prices- I am hunting for a good recipe for lentils, have a suspicion I will end up using them with tomato.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> She is surely in a lovely spot!


She sure is...
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> She sure is...
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

KateB said:


> Sandy - So sorry to hear about the situation you find yourself in with your house. Hope things improve for you soonest.
> Zoe - Congratulations on the new great-nephew!
> Katynora - Such sad news about your sister. I read the obituary that she wrote with tears in my eyes, what a strong, upbeat person she was.
> Darowil - Great photos, especially like the pelican!
> Southern Gal - Happy Birthday Donna!
> June K - What a beautiful swan!
> Gottastch - Happy anniversary!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the photographs of the Mallorcan trams. They look very like those still used on the Isle of Man and I expect that they' re of the same age. Brought back some lovely memories of family holidays when the girls were little.
> Thanks for all the good wishes for our Ruby Wedding which we celebrated last Saturday in Majorca. We had a great holiday and one of the highlights was a trip to the west of the island to Port de Soller where we took a tram to Soller then a train to Palma. Both the tram and the train have been running since the early 1900's and it is the original rolling stock which is still in use.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think a chain and lock is a good idea. Our acre is fenced all the way around with no "Back yard" or "front yard" the house sits in the middle and the dogs always had the run of the lot. I kept locks on my drive gate and walk gate just to keep people from walking in and leaving them open - old Duke loved to take a "walk about" on occasion.... even with both pups gone I still have my locks - I can see if someone is at the gate and I'll go let them in if I want them in!!!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Well, we are now fairly positive that someone came in the yard on Friday and chased poor Wicket out as I found the gate latch up yesterday evening. I think they flipped up the latch and didn't expect the big dog and took off as he was inside last time. But the fact that he didn't bark leads me to think it's a kid, otherwise he'd have been barking his fool head off. That and I had gone to look out the back window as the neighbor's corgie's were barking to beat the band, and Buster was just standing at the gate looking down the alley, I called him in and the dogs all came in, then I found that the latch was open just a bit later when taking out trash. Put a chain and a lock on it now, so that won't be happening again. I was so mad. But at least that solves the mystery of how he got out as he is a dog of least resistance, if his leash catches on anything and I do mean anything, he just stops and sits so for him to push under or through a gate is really not something he would do.
> Okay off of my rant now, back to page 80 to finish catch up before running to DSM.
> Have a great day all. hugs and love, hugs and love.


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! We are back home again and we had a great time. Things always seem to happen to us and this time was no exception. This will be laughingly known as the weekend of "Spills and Chickens."
> 
> Sounds like you had a wonderful time. The 'classic car run' you were talking about reminds me of a couple my son took. One went from FL up to somewhere in the midwest through a lot of small towns. Can't remember where the other one went. But with the populations out to watch them go by sounds like what he said happened when he went.
> Hope everyone can accept with grace whatever DH's uncle decides is his way to go.
> Blessings and prayers for him and family.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou so much! I have not told too many people my age, just Rachel and Nadene - and one or two others -- however, I am not ashamed of being 82 this month -- I am in pretty good shape - and keep busy. I have felt that I wanted people to know on here that I am not a
> 'spring chicken'! You are all my friends so I didn't want any of you to think I am something I am not. I believe that if you have reasonably good health and a good attitude toward life -- you can still accomplish a lot at my age. I didn't keep it a secret and don't know who I have told on here - Angora I think, but it doesn't matter.
> No point of fighting growing old -- everyone does it - or look at the alternative!!
> 
> The workshops, the TP my knitting and crafts keep me young. But especially Pat and my family. grin


Someone here has remarked twice about my knitting and crocheting that 'when she got old' she was going to learn to do that. She may have thought she was being 'cute' but considering she's my age or very close, to me, it sounded insulting. I finally told her...you don't have to be old, you just have to be smart enough to do it...I learned at 14 yrs. Wonder if she'll have anything else to say about it.
Wish I had your talent at any age...you're a wonder and so generous with your talent and time and knowledge.

JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Yep, that's me this morning.. LOL. Up most of the night with Mom, she is going through a very bad period of time.. started on Thursday has been bad all weekend, doctor appointment tomorrow at 4, I'm hoping he will order home health care at least a few days a week, she can barely stand much less walk now and lifting her is getting too hard on my back and legs. Her mental state is dropping also.. hard to remember days, dreams seem reality to her, afraid that the calcification of her brain tissues is progressing faster than they thought it would. Starting to have earaches and headaches and she hasn't had those in years.
> She's needing me in with her again.. so I will sign off and try to catch up more later.
> Love all the wonderful pictures that have been posted, wish I could capture the beauty of this area and share with you all also.
> Be safe today in all that you do.. keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup:


Praying for your mom. And sending special prayers for you girl. :-D


----------



## jknappva

OOPS! pulled a Gwenie!!
Sorry.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have used one of these for years and if mine ever goes away I will be in deep doo doo until I get another one - I try to type on DH's keyboard in the shop and it looks like pig latin!!!!!!!!!!!It really is much better for your wrists and hands M.


Marianne818 said:


> That is what I am hoping for also Dawn, so far it is much better, I just keep hitting the cap's lock and the sift key by accident.. :shock:


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> It is London Girl's birthday too! PurpleFi, if she is not on today would you wish her the best for her birthday celebrations?!! Zoe


Ditto, me too :-D


----------



## Patches39

Miss Pam said:


> Let me add my birthday wishes to you as well, Trisha.


Hey me too


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday also to Gary- and to London Girl via PurpleFi.


Ditto,


----------



## ptofValerie

KateB said:


> I've never seen tinned beetroot over here, as far as I know you can only get it raw, or in jars pickled.


Kate!!! If you could stand on the harbour in Portpatrick, I think you could see my beetroot!! Its in one of the vegetable beds in the meadow in Ballyhalbert. I will harvest it tomorrow, if this good weather holds. Got a great crop of potatoes and shallots harvested this afternoon. When I opened my e mail, I had one from a friend with a news item about a 4000-year-old Irish bog body. I think my body is related to it!!! Nice of glass of red wine now essential.


----------



## AZ Sticks

My thoughts are with you and Mom - rest when you can and enjoy your time with her when possible. love to you both - AZ


Marianne818 said:


> Yep, that's me this morning.. LOL. Up most of the night with Mom, she is going through a very bad period of time.. started on Thursday has been bad all weekend, doctor appointment tomorrow at 4, I'm hoping he will order home health care at least a few days a week, she can barely stand much less walk now and lifting her is getting too hard on my back and legs. Her mental state is dropping also.. hard to remember days, dreams seem reality to her, afraid that the calcification of her brain tissues is progressing faster than they thought it would. Starting to have earaches and headaches and she hasn't had those in years.
> She's needing me in with her again.. so I will sign off and try to catch up more later.
> Love all the wonderful pictures that have been posted, wish I could capture the beauty of this area and share with you all also.
> Be safe today in all that you do.. keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Designer1234 said:


> here is a picture of the tube of voltaren - you can buy it for joint pain, or arthritis and I believe one other type of pain - will check the next time I buy some . I find it really helpful.


From the packaging, I would guess this is the product that is marketed here as Voltarol and is available both as tablets or as a gel. It is available 'over the counter' and is moderately expensive. When I have been prescribed it, invariably what is provided is the generic, which is Diclofenac. Obviously, that is rather cheaper.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Birthday from me too London Girl!!!!!!!!!


5mmdpns said:


> It is London Girl's birthday too! PurpleFi, if she is not on today would you wish her the best for her birthday celebrations?!! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna

Dagnabbit, I meant to send a happy birthday to Gary, too.  So *Happy birthday, Gary!* (and if I missed anyone else, a happy birthday to you, too!).


----------



## AZ Sticks

Send Birthday wishes to Gary for me too Sam!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

oops....forgot to say Happy birthday to London girl too!!!


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


Talented boy! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Happy birthday Trisha!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ha!!!!!!! That Fiend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> just spotted my typo- groan- poor Inahz!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I agree with you lurker - it is amazing how difficult things can be made with just a little effort!!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> bureaucratic idiocy! they should think before they impose the restriction- hope Julian passes with flying colours!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Ha!!!!!!! That Fiend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great pictures - sounds like a fun trip - hoping for the best for MIL - luv-AZ


gottastch said:


> Thanks, Rookie!!


----------



## oddball

jknappva said:


> A little later for a sunrise picture. My sister posted this view of the sunrise this morning from her back deck....
> JuneK


Wow What a beautiful sunrise. Imagine waking up to that every morning.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Getting ready to take DH to his dr appointment - I will check back later guys ---------- stay out of trouble!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I agree with you lurker - it is amazing how difficult things can be made with just a little effort!!!!!!!!


Like proving how long I have lived in NZ- one of the problems I have at the moment is that my Residency status shows as 2011, when I proved to them my residency back to 1956- this is one of the things making it very hard for me to get any sort of assistance in Australia- which is why it seems best to remain in NZ.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> Most fruit here is out of season! Mid-winter, and mostly imported in the shops- but we have yams, pumpkins, kumara and so on at good prices- I am hunting for a good recipe for lentils, have a suspicion I will end up using them with tomato.


Here's a recipe that we like for lentils
Cook lentils until just tender and then allow to cool. 
Combine with chopped celery, chopped onion, chopped and seeded tomatoes and chopped carrots. Add some parsley if you want. Add either bottled or homemade Italian dressing and gently toss to combine. 
We like it as a salad on a lettuce leaf..

I also make a lentil soup by cooking the lentils with onions and carrots and any other vegetables I have on hand. Season as desired. Sometimes I make dumplings and float on top (pan covered).

Hope you will like the suggestions.


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> who is Richard?
> 
> sam


Richard is a young man I worked with, he is gay and his parent's are very strict and even a hint at anything gay related and they are preaching and talking down about the person. He is 30 years old has 3 degrees, smart as anyone I have ever known but his years of living under the shadow of his parents he is afraid to get a job in his field of choice. He is a recovering drug user, has been clean for 11 yrs now and I am so very proud of him. Has risen through the ranks and is now a manager at a chain type of grocery stores. He calls me Mom and his mother is called his birth mother.. LOL. She is a nice lady, just doesn't realize how she has pushed him away. My son's call him brother and he tries to spend Thanksgiving with us every year. He has managed one Christmas since I moved so far away but now he will probably be working most of the holidays since he is the new kid on the schedule.. LOL. He loves the hats and scarfs that I have made for him, keeps on in his locker for when he has to work in the freezers. :thumbup: Always a joy when he comes to visit, Daniel may try to come up also, but he may be starting his move this weekend instead.


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> today is gary's birthday - need to get a pumpkin pie in the oven before he goes to work. think I will do it now while they are gone.
> 
> sam


Happy Birthday Gary!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the input. I ended up using the 2.25 on the whole top and as Dreamweaver had pointed out to me the Barbie clothes tend to fit tight so it might be an advantage. I hunted for some 2mm / US 0 and only could find them in metal and I prefer bamboo/wood. Oh well. Onward and upward.


Gwen I have some dpn's for you but I'm sorry they are metal, also C has a Barbie for you, no need in you getting one when she has so many in totes in the closet!! I think last count was almost 200 :shock: of course she will deny that number and say just a few over a hundred... ROFL.. like I have a bit over 20 skeins of yarn.. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen I have some dpn's for you but I'm sorry they are metal, also C has a Barbie for you, no need in you getting one when she has so many in totes in the closet!! I think last count was almost 200 :shock: of course she will deny that number and say just a few over a hundred... ROFL.. like I have a bit over 20 skeins of yarn.. :thumbup:


And I have a "few dozen" quilt pieces in the boxes, too. :XD:


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris said:


> From the packaging, I would guess this is the product that is marketed here as Voltarol and is available both as tablets or as a gel. It is available 'over the counter' and is moderately expensive. When I have been prescribed it, invariably what is provided is the generic, which is Diclofenac. Obviously, that is rather cheaper.


yes I just read the label -- it is

diclofenac diethylamine gel 1.16%

I will have to see if there is something cheaper next time I need some. Thanks very much!


----------



## sassafras123

Happy birthday Gary.


----------



## iamsam

and how far is that?

sam



KateB said:


> Pretty much the same over here, and we're only 5 minutes from the seafront!
> BTW DH and his pal have just walked from Drymen to Balmaha today.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Richard is a young man I worked with, he is gay and his parent's are very strict and even a hint at anything gay related and they are preaching and talking down about the person. He is 30 years old has 3 degrees, smart as anyone I have ever known but his years of living under the shadow of his parents he is afraid to get a job in his field of choice. He is a recovering drug user, has been clean for 11 yrs now and I am so very proud of him. Has risen through the ranks and is now a manager at a chain type of grocery stores. He calls me Mom and his mother is called his birth mother.. LOL. She is a nice lady, just doesn't realize how she has pushed him away. My son's call him brother and he tries to spend Thanksgiving with us every year. He has managed one Christmas since I moved so far away but now he will probably be working most of the holidays since he is the new kid on the schedule.. LOL. He loves the hats and scarfs that I have made for him, keeps on in his locker for when he has to work in the freezers. :thumbup: Always a joy when he comes to visit, Daniel may try to come up also, but he may be starting his move this weekend instead.


Hugs for Richard, and I think it is great that he and you have found each other! Nothing wrong with being the person you were created to be! We all belong! I am sure Richard would find a warm welcome here among the KTP family! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures myfanwy - great memories for you.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is so nice to be able to picture that walk- rather than my so distant childhood memories!


----------



## iamsam

what is wrong with kittens on the counter - that is where I keep the cat food. of course Heidi has a heart attack every time she sees it. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I'd use, often, but if I didn't store it behind glass, I know my hubby and my son when he visits, (or the bad kitty that I'm working to break from getting on the counters) it'd get broken. lol, somehow it would be inevitable. lol


----------



## iamsam

oh dear - a wardrobe malfunction in a blog!!!!!!!!

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think it will matter...as long as you use a stretchy yarn and loose knitting---don't want Barbie BUSTING out of her top.


----------



## dollyclaire

Pup lover said:


> Here is some of my oldest DS's drawings, he just created a new FB page for his art. He has been drawing since he was 4 or 5 and would like to eventually make a living with his art. In the meantime, he works for State Farm Bank to pay the bills and draws whenever he can.


These are really lovely, thanks for sharing, I hope he is able to make a living with his art, he certainly has the talent! Just need the luck now.


----------



## dollyclaire

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Thank you so much Shirley. I so appreciate your remembering me to-day. Yes I am home. I am just (as Julie would say ; lurking). I will post more when I'm feeling better.
> Do take the opportunity to move if your children do. Don't end up alone as I have. I haven't see my kids or grands in many years. They all live in the Toronto Ont area and I would be very surprised if they even remember. It used to be different . I was born the day after my dear mother's 21st birthday. Until she passed, we never spent our birthdays apart.
> 
> It is so nice to get the good wishes and prayers from my friends here and I'm sure they enjoy your lovely work as well. You chose very well for me as I have lots of hummingbirds here by the lake.
> 
> Love to all Trisha


Sending positive healing thoughts, hope each day that passes finds you feeling a bit better and stronger. Wishing you Happy birthday


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> but you got an ace when they dealt out the husbands dawn - he sounds like a keeper in the article.
> 
> sam


That I did Sam, he is definitely a keeper!


----------



## iamsam

yummy - butter and apple butter on a warm slice of bread - yummy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's rye bread, in the home made pottery bread mold.
> Breakfast when it is cool enough to cut. This is one of the reason's I am up and down during the night- to get the bread started early enough.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree
Had a really great day here with the kids and the popovers turned out great. They really popped up and over the pan sections.[/quote said:


> They look wonderful!


----------



## dollyclaire

jknappva said:


> So glad to know that our prayers helped once again....best wishes for Ben and will continue prayers for him!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it was perfect tryalot - do not worry.

sam



tryalot said:


> Goodness, didn't realise the photo would be so big, especially after being through thin pic


----------



## dollyclaire

Sorlenna said:


> Gentle hugs to you & your mom, Marianne. I hope things improve for both of you very soon.


Thinking of you, hope things improve soon.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lost my post. Pfft. Long day and time to start supper (fish tonight, nothing special). I hope to get some knitting time in at some point--still have four sleeves and three hats to go on this pattern. :roll:


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweet kitten


Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I use cometosilver, too. And like you, almost don't need to look at the pattern except for the kitchener stitched toe...can never remember how to do that. But I find that more comfortable than the rounded toe bind off.
> JuneK


Thank you all for this, I have gone and book marked it fir future use!


----------



## iamsam

and I enjoyed having you here - we should meet sometime and knit and gab. maybe this fall.

sam



Aran said:


> Sam and Aran won't be quite so alone and noticeable in the crowd of women, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I didn't mind being one of the few men at Knit-a-palooza, although I know that Sam was really glad to see me. I sometimes attend a knitting group at our local library and am always the only man there. Once an older man saw me knitting with all the ladies so he stopped & asked if men could knit, too. I assured him that they could & that maybe he should try it. He seemed flabbergasted by the very thought.

I attended my friends cook out & had a great time. My friends have a very large garden & donate much of the food to local food banks. The corn had just been picked right before it was cooked and was some of the best I've ever had in my life. Can you guess what I'm having for supper tonight? Yep, my friends told me to take some corn home with me, and I did.

Only two of us came to Quaker Meeting today (there's only 12 of us if everyone shows up), but the other man & I worshipped together. On the first Sunday of every month, we always have potluck, so we ate together, too. I brought beans & rice & an angel food cake leftover from the party & he brought zucchini bread. We had a long wonderful conversation that probably would have continued even longer than the 3 1/2 hours had my brother not called me on my phone. It the first time he & I had ever talked that long together & it was great.[/quote]


----------



## busyworkerbee

5mmdpns said:


> Just got a phone call! My niece and her common law hubby had their first child tonight! Tanner Scott B_______ arrived weighing 7lbs 2oz by caesarean. As the labor only progressed so far and niece has a congenital heart condition, the doctor decided on a caesarean. All of these things had been discussed since early on in the pregnancy so this was not any surprising turn of events. They were prepared to have baby by either way as long as everything remained safe and healthy. Zoe


Lovely to hear about this immediately after reading about another member's loss. Congratulations


----------



## busyworkerbee

KatyNora said:


> Hello, KTP. I am so far behind that I don't even know whether everyone is well and happy as August begins - I do hope that is so! I did manage to skim through the July 19 KTP to see some of the Knit-a-Palooza doings. Clearly, it was a great success. My weekly knitting buddy says I must start saving to rent a small RV so I can travel out to Ohio for next year's party. Truth to tell, I'd probably blow it all on LYS stops before I could even get that far!
> 
> Most of the reason I haven't been keeping up here is because my dear sister, Jane, passed from this life on July 18. I didn't want to post about it just as the KAP was about to begin, but now that DD has come home from NY and the family are gathering for a memorial this weekend, I feel like sharing a bit about her with my KTP family as well. Therefore, this link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/seattletimes/obituary.aspx?pid=166098479#fbLoggedOut will take you to Jane's self-authored farewell letter. I am so very proud of her for writing this. It expresses so much of how she lived - with great enthusiasm - and how she left us - with great grace. Please keep us all in mind as we bid farewell to Jane on Sunday afternoon. I've been given to understand that the closing musical selection with be a sing-along of _Row, Row, Row Your Boat_ - at Jane's direction - because "life is but a dream." And I think that says it all.
> 
> I'll try to come back to the KTP regularly after this week, when things have settled down a bit. In the meantime, know that I hold you all in my heart every single day and wish you all great happiness, good health, unconditional love, and endless beautiful dreams.


A feeling shared by many of us this year. HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming her way.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> We need some prayers for our dear sister, sassafras123. I just got her PM. She is in the hospital. I am not sure what is happening with her, just know she is needing some love and healing vibes sent to her. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the great pictures azsticks - will you go anymore this summer?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> more from the trip


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> KatyNora so sorry about your sister. It is 3 years since two of my sisters died- might be catching up with some of siblings nd mother tomorrow in memory of them.
> And the next post was to tell fo the arrival into this works a new child. How exciting.


I know the feeling. Next friday will be late bil's first birthday since his departing on his next great adventure (death). We are having a small get together during which balloons will be released with messages for him.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> There's always a place ready for you, Sam, and for anyone else travelling this way (or living nearby)!! It was delicious and we had a fun time - DGS is really into card games and we played a game called "Spot It" today...great fun and something great for the 4-8 year olds.
> 
> Oh, and we found out today that the new grandbaby will be a girl due in January - think I'm going to try to make the Royal Blanket like Prince George's!! Here's our son's daughter getting ready for the new baby sister.


Another game to look for, thanks!! She is a doll, beautiful eyes!!


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> when I turned fifty I kind of spent the day wondering where all the time had gone. didn't seem possible that that much time had passed.
> 
> and being seventy - I just count my lucky stars I'm still around. lol
> 
> sam


And so do we! We are lucky to have you!


----------



## Aran

My mom's sister died unexpectedly yesterday morning. Her name was Elizabeth Ann Porter Shiblaq, and her pen name was Elizabeth Ann James. She was a poet & encouraged me in my writing. She had a huge diverse circle of friends who always astounded me whenever I came to visit her in the big city of Columbus. When I changed my name, I took "James" as my middle name in part to honor her & my mom's side of the family because my great great grandparents were named James. Please hold my mom (and her family) in the Light. In the past year, my dad died, and my mom had two little strokes (from which she has recovered).


----------



## RookieRetiree

I do a lot of lentils with rice and/or barley. Mostly in soups, but also as a starchy side dish. They actually pair very well with squash, sweet potatoes and pumpkin.



Lurker 2 said:


> Most fruit here is out of season! Mid-winter, and mostly imported in the shops- but we have yams, pumpkins, kumara and so on at good prices- I am hunting for a good recipe for lentils, have a suspicion I will end up using them with tomato.


----------



## RookieRetiree

June - could it have been a ride up to Route 66 in Illinois and then going either East or West on that famous highway? There are a couple of excursions a year with the older cars. Some are specific - i.e., corvettes, muscle cars, etc. but all are fun to experience.



jknappva said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! We are back home again and we had a great time. Things always seem to happen to us and this time was no exception. This will be laughingly known as the weekend of "Spills and Chickens."
> 
> Sounds like you had a wonderful time. The 'classic car run' you were talking about reminds me of a couple my son took. One went from FL up to somewhere in the midwest through a lot of small towns. Can't remember where the other one went. But with the populations out to watch them go by sounds like what he said happened when he went.
> Hope everyone can accept with grace whatever DH's uncle decides is his way to go.
> Blessings and prayers for him and family.
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

beautiful sky pictures caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> The sky tonight wen I went to get Chrissy from her friends.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday Trisha, hope you are feeling better!

Sassafrass, snuggles are always nice arent they. I hope that you get well soon and are back home with your dogs.

Rookie, congrats on another granddaughter, someday hopefully there will be a girl in our family!

Darowil sympathies on MIL`s BIL passing, hoping she wil understand and not get confused.

Love the garden pictures, the night time pictues, voffee pictures, todays was great! Am tempted with the peacock cups, gorgeous!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It may be affecting the level of benefits available to you in NZ also...so all the better when the records are fixed again. At least we know that the USA doesn't have a lock on the bureaucracy and red tape.



Lurker 2 said:


> Like proving how long I have lived in NZ- one of the problems I have at the moment is that my Residency status shows as 2011, when I proved to them my residency back to 1956- this is one of the things making it very hard for me to get any sort of assistance in Australia- which is why it seems best to remain in NZ.


----------



## iamsam

caren - what is the difference between all of them? which one are you buying?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have found some online, I am going to order a couple.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale/wholesale-peacock-tea-cup.html


----------



## iamsam

Vancouver island is beautiful - and the weather is wonderful - even if it is raining.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam - that tells me what kind of a Father you have been to them. They want you near them.
> 
> We are in the midst of discussing a big move with our son, dil and grand daughter. it is in the planning phase but there is a good chance we will move to Vancouver island next July if things work out the way we hope.
> 
> They won't go without us and we will love it on the Island as we spent 9 years in Vancouver and the weather is so nice and mild in comparison. it would be great to get out of the bitter winter here. The main thing is - they want us to go with them and will go to the trouble of moving us themselves . so I understand how great it is.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enjoy your time with Richard...is he the same young man you refer to as "the son of your heart"? Sounds like it....wonderful young person---let him know he has a bunch of knitters that wish him well in his new job---it's always a bummer when you get a promotion, but then are low man on the list for that job and have to take the odd shifts and holidays again.



5mmdpns said:


> Hugs for Richard, and I think it is great that he and you have found each other! Nothing wrong with being the person you were created to be! We all belong! I am sure Richard would find a warm welcome here among the KTP family! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I don't think the silk hankies are all that expensive - I forget where I saw them. maybe of ravelry.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I have never seen this, but I like it! Where do you get the silk hankies? Probably out of my price range, but I would like to do it too. Guess I'll put it on my bucket list, too, Sam.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Aran said:


> My mom's sister died unexpectedly yesterday morning. Her name was Elizabeth Ann Porter Shiblaq, and her pen name was Elizabeth Ann James. She was a poet & encouraged me in my writing. She had a huge diverse circle of friends who always astounded me whenever I came to visit her in the big city of Columbus. When I changed my name, I took "James" as my middle name in part to honor her & my mom's side of the family because my great great grandparents were named James. Please hold my mom (and her family) in the Light. In the past year, my dad died, and my mom had two little strokes (from which she has recovered).


Gentle hugs coming your way. May you allow spiritual soothing balm into your soul. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our granddaughter wasn't with her Dad this weekend, but we're headed up there in a couple of weeks and I'll get to spend some time with her...she's adding a lot of words to her vocabulary and will be a lot of fun to catch up with her.



Pup lover said:


> Another game to look for, thanks!! She is a doll, beautiful eyes!!


----------



## iamsam

how cold does it get during your winter?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> looks like weather coming in - I never noticed the weather when I was growing up - (in Southern California the closest thing we got were Santa Ana Winds) But when Alan and I started sailing and making the crossing to Catalina Island I REALLY became a weather junkie. Then living in Missouri we even had a "fraidy hole" and the weather channel was on all the time. We get enough weather here that I am satisfied - love a good storm summer or winter and we get snow a few times every year.....


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for the laugh!


 :-D :-D


----------



## Sorlenna

Blessings to your family, Aran. May you find comfort in your memories.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Aran, some sad times for you for sure during the past few years. I will definitely pray for all your family and keep you and your Mom in special prayers. I'm sure your Aunt will be missed by many and I hope that you find comfort and solace in re-reading her words.



Aran said:


> My mom's sister died unexpectedly yesterday morning. Her name was Elizabeth Ann Porter Shiblaq, and her pen name was Elizabeth Ann James. She was a poet & encouraged me in my writing. She had a huge diverse circle of friends who always astounded me whenever I came to visit her in the big city of Columbus. When I changed my name, I took "James" as my middle name in part to honor her & my mom's side of the family because my great great grandparents were named James. Please hold my mom (and her family) in the Light. In the past year, my dad died, and my mom had two little strokes (from which she has recovered).


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Well, we are now fairly positive that someone came in the yard on Friday and chased poor Wicket out as I found the gate latch up yesterday evening. I think they flipped up the latch and didn't expect the big dog and took off as he was inside last time. But the fact that he didn't bark leads me to think it's a kid, otherwise he'd have been barking his fool head off. That and I had gone to look out the back window as the neighbor's corgie's were barking to beat the band, and Buster was just standing at the gate looking down the alley, I called him in and the dogs all came in, then I found that the latch was open just a bit later when taking out trash. Put a chain and a lock on it now, so that won't be happening again. I was so mad. But at least that solves the mystery of how he got out as he is a dog of least resistance, if his leash catches on anything and I do mean anything, he just stops and sits so for him to push under or through a gate is really not something he would do.
> Okay off of my rant now, back to page 80 to finish catch up before running to DSM.
> Have a great day all. hugs and love, hugs and love.


Thats horrible that someone would keep doing that! Glad they wont be able to bother you or the dogs anymore!


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> From the packaging, I would guess this is the product that is marketed here as Voltarol and is available both as tablets or as a gel. It is available 'over the counter' and is moderately expensive. When I have been prescribed it, invariably what is provided is the generic, which is Diclofenac. Obviously, that is rather cheaper.


And the Diclofenac is what I get with prescription...none of it is available over the counter here.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> beautiful sky pictures caren.
> 
> sam


Thank you, I thought they were quite nice.


----------



## iamsam

what are mozies?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> not yet! but I think it has reached Samoa and Fiji. I had a bad empatigo from mozies bites in Fiji in 1962- because the scabs got rubbed off- had two scars for years. Malaria is another one they carry isn't it?


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Love the garden pictures, the night time pictues, voffee pictures, todays was great! Am tempted with the peacock cups, gorgeous!


They are very nice would make a good gift for christmas or birthday. They are on my wish list posted on the frig.


----------



## jknappva

oddball said:


> Wow What a beautiful sunrise. Imagine waking up to that every morning.


Sorry the picture was so small...should have enlarged it so you could get the best effect. It's a beautiful area where she lives. The masts you see in the picture are from the boats at the yacht club which is across a small marshy woodland from her yard. As small as it is there's a family of deer living there. She has to spray Liquid Fence or as her grown son calls it, Liquid STENCH to keep them from her flowers!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

your mom and my mom - heard that fairly often when I was growing up. kids today should learn the same thing but they don't like taking the time.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I was tempted -- I figured, his shoes and pants legs would cover up most of the socks anyway so no-one would notice, but knew that I wouldn't be happy with them, so frogged and started over. Doing projects for 4-H judging and my Mom's voice in my ear ("If you have time to do it, you have time to do it well") haunt me.


----------



## iamsam

true.

sam



darowil said:


> Unless of course you haven't made it to bed yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> caren - what is the difference between all of them? which one are you buying?
> 
> sam


 am not sure there is a difference. There is one that comes as a set of two and I can get a tea pot with cups and saucers. I would love that one. I am drawn towards the blue but the purple is pretty nice. I did think of getting one of each colour.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> For those that are having a lie in this morning, I thought this was appropriate.


 :-D :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192464-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

